# Post your Van Cleef family portrait!



## sjunky13

Thought it would be fun to see everyones collections. I know some of us have great stuff and a wonderfull collection.  Please add your VCA family pics ..   I will start with my humble but happy collection.

5 Motif MOP YG
5 Motif Onyx YG
5 Motif Turquoise YG

2 Motif MOP dangle earrings. 

I will update as it grows!


----------



## Bethc

Okay I'm game I just got a new iPhone and I want to play with the camera!!

My 10 motif TE and 20 motif turquoise w/their bracelets

Close up of TE with my TE ring 

My WG/MOP magic necklace, bracelet and earrings

My YG/Turquoise pendant w/YG bracelet and small frivoli earrings 

All of the bracelets together 

RG Perlee hoops

And last, but not least... my 2 Butterflies ring...


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Okay I'm game I just got a new iPhone and I want to play with the camera!!
> 
> My 10 motif TE and 20 motif turquoise w/their bracelets
> 
> Close up of TE with my TE ring
> 
> My WG/MOP magic necklace, bracelet and earrings
> 
> My YG/Turquoise pendant w/YG bracelet and small frivoli earrings
> 
> All of the bracelets together
> 
> RG Perlee hoops
> 
> And last, but not least... my 2 Butterflies ring...


 Now this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is what I am talking about. Amazing collection! Ok, let me go over each piece now! 

This could be the best thread on TPF! Come on ladies!!!


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Thought it would be fun to see everyones collections. I know some of us have great stuff and a wonderfull collection.  Please add your VCA family pics ..   I will start with my humble but happy collection.
> 
> 5 Motif MOP YG
> 5 Motif Onyx YG
> 5 Motif Turquoise YG
> 
> 2 Motif MOP dangle earrings.
> 
> I will update as it grows!


 sjunky you have literally everything I want from VCA....I DIE......that turquoise is gorgeous!!!



Bethc said:


> Okay I'm game I just got a new iPhone and I want to play with the camera!!
> 
> My 10 motif TE and 20 motif turquoise w/their bracelets
> 
> Close up of TE with my TE ring
> 
> My WG/MOP magic necklace, bracelet and earrings
> 
> My YG/Turquoise pendant w/YG bracelet and small frivoli earrings
> 
> All of the bracelets together
> 
> RG Perlee hoops
> 
> And last, but not least... my 2 Butterflies ring...


 lovely collection Beth!


my collection consists of only two bracelets so far  not worth posting....yet...


----------



## Bethc

I needed to add a better pic of my ring!


----------



## beachy10

Here's my collection. 
YG 5 Motif bracelet
YG Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet
2 10's YG MOP necklaces
YG Turquoise pendant
YG Sweet butterfly necklace
YG Frivole ring

I sold a few pieces recently so this is what I am down to.
I also gave my mom a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet for her birthday.


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> sjunky you have literally everything I want from VCA....I DIE......that turquoise is gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> lovely collection Beth!
> 
> 
> my collection consists of only two bracelets so far  not worth posting....yet...


 

YG. Yes please pos Candice .Even if you have one piece! Please post Whatever you have everyone. Sometimes our families are small, sometimes large and sometimes a single family home. LOL.


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> Here's my collection.
> YG 5 Motif bracelet
> YG Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet
> 2 10's YG MOP necklaces
> YG Turquoise pendant
> YG Sweet butterfly necklace
> YG Frivole ring
> 
> I sold a few pieces recently so this is what I am down to.
> I also gave my mom a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet for her birthday.


  The Frivole ring!!!!! Lovely Beachy! Your pics made me want the Frivole ring so bad.


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> YG. Yes please pos Candice .Even if you have one piece! Please post Whatever you have everyone. Sometimes our families are small, sometimes large and sometimes a single family home. LOL.


 ok it's just a modeling picture I don't have any with the boxes right now!
my small and humble family


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> ok it's just a modeling picture I don't have any with the boxes right now!
> my small and humble family
> View attachment 1613611
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613612
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613613


 
Yay. I love the sweet on you! You look great with delicate jewelry. 
I think this thread will be better than browsing in a boutique.


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Now this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is what I am talking about. Amazing collection! Ok, let me go over each piece now!
> 
> This could be the best thread on TPF! Come on ladies!!!



Thanks!!  I'd love to see everyone's collection!




			
				Candice0985 said:
			
		

> sjunky you have literally everything I want from VCA....I DIE......that turquoise is gorgeous!!!
> 
> lovely collection Beth!
> 
> my collection consists of only two bracelets so far  not worth posting....yet...



Thank you!!


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Yay. I love the sweet on you! You look great with delicate jewelry.
> I think this thread will be better than browsing in a boutique.


thanks sjunky! I'm so happy I have my sweet bracelet back!

probably! my local AD always has to order everything, now we can "window shop" on TPF


----------



## Bethc

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Here's my collection.
> YG 5 Motif bracelet
> YG Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet
> 2 10's YG MOP necklaces
> YG Turquoise pendant
> YG Sweet butterfly necklace
> YG Frivole ring
> 
> I sold a few pieces recently so this is what I am down to.
> I also gave my mom a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet for her birthday.



Great collection!!


----------



## Bethc

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> ok it's just a modeling picture I don't have any with the boxes right now!
> my small and humble family



I love the vintage and sweet together!!


----------



## Candice0985

beachy10 said:


> Here's my collection.
> YG 5 Motif bracelet
> YG Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet
> 2 10's YG MOP necklaces
> YG Turquoise pendant
> YG Sweet butterfly necklace
> YG Frivole ring
> 
> I sold a few pieces recently so this is what I am down to.
> I also gave my mom a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet for her birthday.


love your collection, very well rounded!



Bethc said:


> I love the vintage and sweet together!!


me too, they're great for layering! well the whole alhambra collection is great for this reason


----------



## kim_mac

here's a pic of my family.  i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!


----------



## Samia

What a great thread! And ladies you all have great pieces, looking forward to see more.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

What a treat to see such gorgeous collections!  Thank you, sjunky, for starting this thread!


----------



## Bethc

kim_mac said:


> here's a pic of my family.  i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!



Oh, they are just amazing!!!


----------



## twitspie

Wow! Great thread!  Stunning pieces ladies...

Dangerous thread for me lol


----------



## Candice0985

kim_mac said:


> here's a pic of my family.  i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for starting this Sjunky!!!

It is so lovely to see all the beautiful collections , its only when you see everything posted do you realise what a collection you all have.

I only have 2 pieces and I will post a pic when I have added to it!


----------



## wren

kim_mac said:


> here's a pic of my family.  i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!



What a gorgeous collection!!  May I ask you to share the details on your jewelry box that I see behind your jewelry?  It looks so pretty!!!  TIA!!


----------



## wren

Everyone has such beautiful collections!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ryu_chan

Beautiful collections ladies! Can't wait to see other collections. 

How did you all start your collection? I remember the good (?) old days when I walked into the boutique thinking I would be happy to get 'one' alhambra pendant


----------



## kim_mac

wren said:


> What a gorgeous collection!!  May I ask you to share the details on your jewelry box that I see behind your jewelry?  It looks so pretty!!!  TIA!!



thanks everyone for the sweet comments.  i ordered this through pottery barn online a few years ago.  it was the medium size.  it's faux leather but i really loved the compartments and color and didn't want to spend a fortune on a smythson one.


----------



## Bethc

ryu_chan said:


> Beautiful collections ladies! Can't wait to see other collections.
> 
> How did you all start your collection? I remember the good (?) old days when I walked into the boutique thinking I would be happy to get 'one' alhambra pendant



Mine was the WG/MOP bracelet, for about $1,500 and I think I went back a few times until I got up the nerve to buy it    Then I got the rest of my MOP set next.


----------



## wren

kim_mac said:


> thanks everyone for the sweet comments.  i ordered this through pottery barn online a few years ago.  it was the medium size.  it's faux leather but i really loved the compartments and color and didn't want to spend a fortune on a smythson one.



Thank you for the info!!


----------



## sbelle

Earrings....

Vintage Alhambra








Frivole







I do have a couple more that I don't have a picture of.....I'll take a pic tomorrow and post then.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> here's a pic of my family.  i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!



Oh my goodness, Kim Mac!
Your pave frivole pieces are breathtaking!!!!!!
I am so  right now.


----------



## Suzie

Wow, ladies, thank you for all of the droolworthy photos.

Here are my 3 pieces.

They are WG 20 Motif Turquoise Vintage and the matching ring.

Single motif MOP WG.


----------



## princessLIL

WOW! WOW! Stunning pieces , Ladies!!I only have one piece sweet RG clover bracelet. I think I m hooked cause I m already planning my next purchase..


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG these collections are so beautiful girls!! I love seeing how different people collect different items from one big collection - so interesting! They are all beautiful, both big families and small!! 

I think we should start a Cartier and Tiffany's family album too... although there is a Tiffany's thread already I think! I can actually say I have a Cartier family now! 



Bethc said:


> Mine was the WG/MOP bracelet, for about $1,500 and I think I went back a few times until I got up the nerve to buy it    Then I got the rest of my MOP set next.



HAHA! I saw the WG/TURQ bracelet on some teenager on the beach outside the Ritz Carlton in Naples and had to look it up (which is how I found THIS site!) to find out who made it... there was a boutique in Naples as it happened and I had TOTAL sticker shock at the $1500 too! I almost laughed it off until I caught the addiction ... my very first piece of fine jewellery I ever bought myself was the YG/MOP bracelet! 



kim_mac said:


> thanks everyone for the sweet comments.  i ordered this through pottery barn online a few years ago.  it was the medium size.  it's faux leather but i really loved the compartments and color and didn't want to spend a fortune on a smythson one.



I have the same one in cream! But am seriously thinking of buying a pink Smythson one just because!!  Once everything is insured and I feel like I can leave it out a bit more I'd love to have one great jewelry box with all my goodies in it!  



kim_mac said:


> here's a pic of my family.  i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!



OH MY!!! Okay really trying not to play favourites here but your collection is so GIRLIE AND SPARKLY!!! LOVE LOVE THE DIAMOND NECKLACE!!!!! 



sbelle said:


> Earrings....
> 
> Vintage Alhambra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a couple more that I don't have a picture of.....I'll take a pic tomorrow and post then.



WOW Sbelle you are the VCA earring QUEEN! What a collection!!! 

Okay here is my little "family"! 

Lotus Earrings  (my fav family member I think!)





20 motif WG/MOP
5 motif WG/TURQ
5 motif YG/MOP

And my sweets!





I've bought and returned or sold a lot of items along the way!!! LOL... I've had very forgiving Sales Associates, what can I say! Looking back at my pics I can't believe I've exchanged a 10 motif, a 20 motif, a socrates, 2 magic pendants, one vintage pedant and a pair of sweet earrings!  Indecisive much? LOL!   In the end I think I ended up with the right collection for me, though I still lust after a few pieces for sure!!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

All of you ladies have such beautiful collections.  Here's my small but much loved collection:  1 vintage Alhambra 5-motif turquoise bracelet in WG and 1 vintage Alhambra 5-motif rose gold bracelet.  Next addition will be something in carnelian.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow..what beautiful pieces and what a fun thread!!!
Jen, between you and Kim-Mac, and Sbelle you are killing me with your beautiful pave earrings!!!
I am on a serious ban after the frivole pieces...seeing your gorgeous pieces makes it hard!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG texasgirliegirl - from following this thread I think you must have a very "extended family" that we would love to meet all at once! POST girl!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfergirljen said:


> OMG texasgirliegirl - from following this thread I think you must have a very "extended family" that we would love to meet all at once! POST girl!!



Yes, I have around 14 boxes stacked up right now....
Slightly embarrassing.
I really do love the pieces that I have acquired, though!
Will try to take some photos tomorrow....still trying to get little ones to bed and this mommy is tired.


----------



## neverenoughbags

Wow.... Lovely collections ladies!!!   I'm so drooling over the tiger's eye 5 motif bracelet.   LOVE!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Great thread!  Everyone has such beautiful collections!  I will try to post some pics in the next few days of my small family


----------



## dolphingirl

This is a very dangerous thread.  I'm drooling over all the beautiful pieces  here.


----------



## Hermesaholic

makes you realize why people have been collecting their pieces for years and continut to desire them.........the motifs are iconic.  I love everyone's collections!


----------



## chanel*liz

Bethc said:
			
		

> Okay I'm game I just got a new iPhone and I want to play with the camera!!
> 
> My 10 motif TE and 20 motif turquoise w/their bracelets
> 
> Close up of TE with my TE ring
> 
> My WG/MOP magic necklace, bracelet and earrings
> 
> My YG/Turquoise pendant w/YG bracelet and small frivoli earrings
> 
> All of the bracelets together
> 
> RG Perlee hoops
> 
> And last, but not least... my 2 Butterflies ring...



Extremely beautiful collection!!


----------



## I'll take two

WOW 
Fabulous pictures and collections ladies. Love them all .
Looking forward to seeing a lot more.
Totally agree this could be a very dangerous thread though


----------



## surfergirljen

Suzie said:


> Wow, ladies, thank you for all of the droolworthy photos.
> 
> Here are my 3 pieces.
> 
> They are WG 20 Motif Turquoise Vintage and the matching ring.
> 
> Single motif MOP WG.



Suzie you have one of the pieces I covet - that luscious 20 motif turquoise! Sigh!!


----------



## lubird217

I am so in love with this thread! I will try to contribute tonight when I get home!


----------



## sjunky13

kim_mac said:


> here's a pic of my family. i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!


 
OMG, diamond Frivole! Gorgeous and a complete set. I love it!!! 


Cavalier Girl said:


> What a treat to see such gorgeous collections! Thank you, sjunky, for starting this thread!


 
YW. I really hope you add your pieces! 


Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks for starting this Sjunky!!!
> YW. This is wayyy better than the VCA website and a boutique!
> 
> It is so lovely to see all the beautiful collections , its only when you see everything posted do you realise what a collection you all have.
> 
> I only have 2 pieces and I will post a pic when I have added to it!


 


sbelle said:


> Earrings....
> 
> Vintage Alhambra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a couple more that I don't have a picture of.....I'll take a pic tomorrow and post then.


AMazing earring Collection. Earrings and bracelets are my faves! Rings too!


Suzie said:


> Wow, ladies, thank you for all of the droolworthy photos.
> 
> Here are my 3 pieces.
> 
> They are WG 20 Motif Turquoise Vintage and the matching ring.
> 
> Single motif MOP WG.


I know you love your WG. Your 20 piece turq is TDF!



surfergirljen said:


> OMG these collections are so beautiful girls!! I love seeing how different people collect different items from one big collection - so interesting! They are all beautiful, both big families and small!!
> 
> I think we should start a Cartier and Tiffany's family album too... although there is a Tiffany's thread already I think! I can actually say I have a Cartier family now!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA! I saw the WG/TURQ bracelet on some teenager on the beach outside the Ritz Carlton in Naples and had to look it up (which is how I found THIS site!) to find out who made it... there was a boutique in Naples as it happened and I had TOTAL sticker shock at the $1500 too! I almost laughed it off until I caught the addiction ... my very first piece of fine jewellery I ever bought myself was the YG/MOP bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same one in cream! But am seriously thinking of buying a pink Smythson one just because!!  Once everything is insured and I feel like I can leave it out a bit more I'd love to have one great jewelry box with all my goodies in it!
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY!!! Okay really trying not to play favourites here but your collection is so GIRLIE AND SPARKLY!!! LOVE LOVE THE DIAMOND NECKLACE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Sbelle you are the VCA earring QUEEN! What a collection!!!
> 
> Okay here is my little "family"!
> 
> Lotus Earrings  (my fav family member I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif WG/MOP
> 5 motif WG/TURQ
> 5 motif YG/MOP
> 
> And my sweets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought and returned or sold a lot of items along the way!!! LOL... I've had very forgiving Sales Associates, what can I say! Looking back at my pics I can't believe I've exchanged a 10 motif, a 20 motif, a socrates, 2 magic pendants, one vintage pedant and a pair of sweet earrings!  Indecisive much? LOL!  In the end I think I ended up with the right collection for me, though I still lust after a few pieces for sure!!


 

Nice collection Jenn. Those earrings steal the show! Nice to see wg and YG pices!
I can not wrap my brain around a bracelet costing 1500. I used to live in NYC and look in the VCA boutique windows and I always thought everything was so expensive. If onlly I just walked in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MustLuvDogs said:


> All of you ladies have such beautiful collections. Here's my small but much loved collection: 1 vintage Alhambra 5-motif turquoise bracelet in WG and 1 vintage Alhambra 5-motif rose gold bracelet. Next addition will be something in carnelian.
> 
> View attachment 1614012


 
Fab!~ I really love the Rose Gold! 



G&Smommy said:


> Great thread! Everyone has such beautiful collections! I will try to post some pics in the next few days of my small family


Please please do!!!


lubird217 said:


> I am so in love with this thread! I will try to contribute tonight when I get home!


Yay. Love it!


----------



## G&Smommy

Here is my small family:

WG MOP Vintage Alhambra Bracelet
WG MOP and Grey MOP Magic BTF Ring
WG MOP Magic Pendant
WG Pave Magic Pendant

I also tried a modeling shot with the BTF ring, bracelet, and one of my estate diamond tennis bracelets.

My dream is to add the Pave Magic ring, a Pave Vintage Alhambra Bracelet, the Perlee Pave Clover Bracelet in WG, and maybe the small Cosmos pendant.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> Here is my small family:
> 
> WG MOP Vintage Alhambra Bracelet
> WG MOP and Grey MOP Magic BTF Ring
> WG MOP Magic Pendant
> WG Pave Magic Pendant
> 
> I also tried a modeling shot with the BTF ring, bracelet, and one of my estate diamond tennis bracelets.
> 
> My dream is to add the Pave Magic ring, a Pave Vintage Alhambra Bracelet, the Perlee Pave Clover Bracelet in WG, and maybe the small Cosmos pendant.


 Great collection. I really want a BTF ring and that Pave Magic is gorgeous! I read that you wear it fairly often, that is good.
I have that on my Lottery list.


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Great collection. I really want a BTF ring and that Pave Magic is gorgeous! I read that you wear it fairly often, that is good.
> I have that on my Lottery list.


 
Thanks!  I wear the Magic pave almost every day even though my wardrobe is fairly casual.  I believe in wearing my pieces and if I waited for an occasion they would never make it out of the safe.  VCA would definitely be my first stop if I won the lottery!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

WOW! This thread is amazing! I love everything about it! 

I hope to be able to contribute one day. The two items high on my VCA wishlist are also high in price! Might be a few years...


----------



## surfergirljen

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I wear the Magic pave almost every day even though my wardrobe is fairly casual.  I believe in wearing my pieces and if I waited for an occasion they would never make it out of the safe.  VCA would definitely be my first stop if I won the lottery!



OMG you have a beautiful collection! I'm with you on the pave 5 motif bracelet - I would LOVE to add that to my collection one day! I've been out on Bloor Street quite a bit these last few weeks and every time I pass Birks I see your magic pave pendant and it stops me in my tracks!! SO beautiful!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

surfergirljen said:


> OMG you have a beautiful collection! I'm with you on the pave 5 motif bracelet - I would LOVE to add that to my collection one day! I've been out on Bloor Street quite a bit these last few weeks and every time I pass Birks I see your magic pave pendant and it stops me in my tracks!! SO beautiful!!!


 
Thanks!  The Magic pave pendant is the first VCA piece that truly made my heart stop and I am so thrilled to have it!


----------



## surfergirljen

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  The Magic pave pendant is the first VCA piece that truly made my heart stop and I am so thrilled to have it!



Do you know how much the pave bracelet is? Does it only come in WG? It must be STUNNING! I don't know if anyone here has it actually??


----------



## livethelake

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks! The Magic pave pendant is the first VCA piece that truly made my heart stop and I am so thrilled to have it!


 
I had the same reaction to the Magic pave pendant.   I tried it on in December and again on Sunday night at VCA.

I really, really want it............but the price is just killing me...............

(but I think I would wear it every single day.......so the cost per wear is pennies, right?)


----------



## sbelle

I just realized that my small fleurettes are not in the pictures I posted last night.  The are in this family picture of my diamond earrings....










And I have two last pairs.....

The Magic Alhambra dangle ear clips, wmop, yg


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay I love ALL of these Sbelle!!! Love love the fluerettes - so petite and sparkly! 

Just found out the pave diamond 5 motif bracelet is $24,500 - GAH! No time soon for me!!


----------



## mp4

I'm liking this thread.....A LOT!!!!!  Keep them coming!!!  I love the eye candy!

My 2 bracelets aren't worthy of a post.


----------



## sbelle

Last pair!

This is not a great picture, but all I have time for at the moment.  Yg byzantine alhambra dangle earrings....


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> Just found out the *pave diamond 5 motif bracelet is $24,500* - GAH! No time soon for me!!



WOW!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> WOW! This thread is amazing! I love everything about it!
> 
> I hope to be able to contribute one day. The two items high on my VCA wishlist are also high in price! Might be a few years...


 
What items are on your wishlist?

G&SMommy, stunning collection!

You are the queen of earrings sbelle! Just fab!!

MP4, I also have a 2 item collection right now, when I add to it, I will post. In my mind any item of VCA is a beautiful piece to own and use


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Sammyjoe said:


> What items are on your wishlist?
> 
> G&SMommy, stunning collection!
> 
> You are the queen of earrings sbelle! Just fab!!
> 
> MP4, I also have a 2 item collection right now, when I add to it, I will post. In my mind any item of VCA is a beautiful piece to own and use


 
Please post your pieces for us to drool over!! 


I tried on what felt like every piece in the shop! However the Lotus ring and the pink gold clover w/ pave diamonds perlee bracelet were the real show stoppers of the evening. I just chatted up the SAs for over an hour with these beauties on and didn't want to leave them behind! The turquoise vintage earclips were a very close third.... Now just need to find a money tree!! :tumbleweed:


----------



## Sammyjoe

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Please post your pieces for us to drool over!!
> 
> 
> I tried on what felt like every piece in the shop! However the Lotus ring and the pink gold clover w/ pave diamonds perlee bracelet were the real show stoppers of the evening. I just chatted up the SAs for over an hour with these beauties on and didn't want to leave them behind! The turquoise vintage earclips were a very close third.... Now just need to find a money tree!! :tumbleweed:


 
Stunning choices, number one on my wishlist is also the Lotus ring nothing else really at the moment but I will not say no to other VCA pieces I will be able to use lots


----------



## G&Smommy

livethelake said:


> I had the same reaction to the Magic pave pendant.   I tried it on in December and again on Sunday night at VCA.
> 
> I really, really want it............but the price is just killing me...............
> 
> (but I think I would wear it every single day.......so the cost per wear is pennies, right?)



I tried it on so many times before buying and kept trying to talk myself out of it due to the price, but I finally pulled the trigger before the last increase and was able to use some NM GCs to reduce the price.  I do try to justify it based on cost per wear and I honestly wear it with everything from jeans to dresses.  It really does work as an every day piece. I hope you are able to get one soon!


----------



## G&Smommy

surfergirljen said:


> Do you know how much the pave bracelet is? Does it only come in WG? It must be STUNNING! I don't know if anyone here has it actually??



I think it is over $26k now!!!  Allinthebag has one and has posted some pics in the VCA thread and the VCA reference thread.  I have tried it on and love it!  I just need a money tree to get one.


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> I just realized that my small fleurettes are not in the pictures I posted last night.  The are in this family picture of my diamond earrings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have two last pairs.....
> 
> The Magic Alhambra dangle ear clips, wmop, yg



Beautiful earring collection!  I loved the pic of all the Frivoles together in the main VCA thread.


----------



## G&Smommy

Sammyjoe said:


> What items are on your wishlist?
> 
> G&SMommy, stunning collection!
> 
> You are the queen of earrings sbelle! Just fab!!
> 
> MP4, I also have a 2 item collection right now, when I add to it, I will post. In my mind any item of VCA is a beautiful piece to own and use



Thanks!


----------



## CATEYES

G&Smommy said:


> Here is my small family:
> 
> WG MOP Vintage Alhambra Bracelet
> WG MOP and Grey MOP Magic BTF Ring
> WG MOP Magic Pendant
> WG Pave Magic Pendant
> 
> I also tried a modeling shot with the BTF ring, bracelet, and one of my estate diamond tennis bracelets.
> 
> My dream is to add the Pave Magic ring, a Pave Vintage Alhambra Bracelet, the Perlee Pave Clover Bracelet in WG, and maybe the small Cosmos pendant.


Your collection is TDF!! love, love everything!


----------



## Suzie

surfergirljen said:


> Suzie you have one of the pieces I covet - that luscious 20 motif turquoise! Sigh!!


 
Thank you surfergirljen, it was a very large expensive purchase for me and it is hard to believe that the same piece has gone up $4000 since I bought it in June!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I just realized that my small fleurettes are not in the pictures I posted last night.  The are in this family picture of my diamond earrings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have two last pairs.....
> 
> The Magic Alhambra dangle ear clips, wmop, yg


Now I want all of the earrings you have! This isn't looking good for my wallet.....thanks for sharing&#58157;


----------



## Suzie

mp4 said:


> I'm liking this thread.....A LOT!!!!! Keep them coming!!! I love the eye candy!
> 
> My 2 bracelets aren't worthy of a post.


 
Yes, there are, I would love to see them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I just realized that my small fleurettes are not in the pictures I posted last night.  The are in this family picture of my diamond earrings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have two last pairs.....
> 
> The Magic Alhambra dangle ear clips, wmop, yg



Oh Sbelle! 
Your entire collection is amazing! 
My favorite earrings are the frivole pave and your mop vintage Alhambra two clover drops. 
Do you wear the drops a lot??


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Wow, ladies, thank you for all of the droolworthy photos.
> 
> Here are my 3 pieces.
> 
> They are WG 20 Motif Turquoise Vintage and the matching ring.
> 
> Single motif MOP WG.


These are very versatile & beautiful pieces to own


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> These are very versatile & beautiful pieces to own


Thank you Catseyes, I am hoping to add one or two things when we go overseas in June as there are no VCA stores here in Oz. We are travelling via Dubai where there is no tax and a really big VCA store.


----------



## CATEYES

kim_mac said:


> here's a pic of my family.  i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!


kim_Mac & sbelle: I wish I had these pieces! Thanks for showing us your treasures


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> Okay I'm game I just got a new iPhone and I want to play with the camera!!
> 
> My 10 motif TE and 20 motif turquoise w/their bracelets
> 
> Close up of TE with my TE ring
> 
> My WG/MOP magic necklace, bracelet and earrings
> 
> My YG/Turquoise pendant w/YG bracelet and small frivoli earrings
> 
> All of the bracelets together
> 
> RG Perlee hoops
> 
> And last, but not least... my 2 Butterflies ring...


Bethc-love all of your pieces!! I was eyeballing the hoops & was wondering how they look on. Do you have any pix to show us? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Thank you Catseyes, I am hoping to add one or two things when we go overseas in June as there are no VCA stores here in Oz. We are travelling via Dubai where there is no tax and a really big VCA store.



Oh yes, you must get another piece then.....no doubt. You can justify it by saying that everytime you look at it, you'll remember this time in your life in Dubai.....You think you'll add more WG?


----------



## G&Smommy

CATEYES said:


> Your collection is TDF!! love, love everything!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Oh yes, you must get another piece then.....no doubt. You can justify it by saying that everytime you look at it, you'll remember this time in your life in Dubai.....You think you'll add more WG?


 
I agree. I am thinking about the WG frivole earrings, they only come in small but I have a small face so they should suit me. I just have to stop spending my money on small things and start saving!


----------



## G&Smommy

surfergirljen said:


> Do you know how much the pave bracelet is? Does it only come in WG? It must be STUNNING! I don't know if anyone here has it actually??


 
The pave Alhambra bracelet comes in both WG and YG.  I tried on the YG version about a week ago and it is stunning but all of my other pieces are WG so I would definitely get the WG version if I were fortunate enough to be able to acquire this piece.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

livethelake said:


> I had the same reaction to the Magic pave pendant.   I tried it on in December and again on Sunday night at VCA.
> 
> I really, really want it............but the price is just killing me...............
> 
> (but I think I would wear it every single day.......so the cost per wear is pennies, right?)



I definitely think so LTL!  You should go for it, since it's still calling your name.

BTW, did your gorgeous diamond get set???


----------



## *jennifer*

OMG! so many amazing fabulous collections! big and small, they are all stunning!!!


----------



## Candice0985

mp4 said:


> I'm liking this thread.....A LOT!!!!!  Keep them coming!!!  I love the eye candy!
> 
> My 2 bracelets aren't worthy of a post.


yes they are! sjunky made me post my teeny collection of 2 bracelets!


----------



## livethelake

Cavalier Girl said:


> I definitely think so LTL! You should go for it, since it's still calling your name.
> 
> BTW, did your gorgeous diamond get set???


 



CG - I should just go for it, right?  It can see myself wearing it with everything....uggg

I'm going to ber in LV again in a few weeks, maybe by then I can justify the 23K pricetag.  

and YES, I did get my stone mounted.  Right now, it's in a simple platinum setting.  Truth be told, I was a bit  disappointed when I saw it in person.  I had Leon Mege make the mounting and it's a little thinner than I expected.  The quality is there, I just expected something more substantial (if that makes sense)

But it's ok because I'm going to remount it into a pave band, similar to the one Reese Witherspoon's wearing.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

livethelake said:


> CG -* I should just go for it, right? * It can see myself wearing it with everything....uggg
> 
> I'm going to ber in LV again in a few weeks, maybe by then I can justify the 23K pricetag.
> 
> and YES, I did get my stone mounted.  Right now, it's in a simple platinum setting.  Truth be told, I was a bit  disappointed when I saw it in person.  I had Leon Mege make the mounting and it's a little thinner than I expected.  The quality is there, I just expected something more substantial (if that makes sense)
> 
> But it's ok because I'm going to remount it into a pave band, similar to the one Reese Witherspoon's wearing.



You really should!  It'll be well worth it, considering how often you'll wear it.  If it were me, I'd also ask them to make an extension for it so you can wear it with turtlenecks and such.  Personally, I don't think I'd ever take that baby off.  

I'm so sorry you were disappointed in the mounting for your stunning diamond.  But, you're right, a pave band would be amazing with that knockout!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> Earrings....
> 
> Vintage Alhambra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a couple more that I don't have a picture of.....I'll take a pic tomorrow and post then.



Sbelle - looking at your photos makes me want to run out and buy some more earrings! 
Thanks everyone for posting - every piece is beautiful!


----------



## Florasun

This is all I have at the moment. I have returned things and sold things, wending my way towards a workable collection. Unfortunately for my wallet building my VCA collection (like Hermes) is going to be a lifelong avocation....


----------



## lubird217

Florasun said:


> This is all I have at the moment. I have returned things and sold things, wending my way towards a workable collection. Unfortunately for my wallet building my VCA collection (like Hermes) is going to be a lifelong avocation....
> 
> View attachment 1616326



"this is all"!! lol you have beautiful pieces! pave & VCA! forget it - you have it all! they're lovely


----------



## lubird217

sbelle said:


> Last pair!
> 
> This is not a great picture, but all I have time for at the moment.  Yg byzantine alhambra dangle earrings....



I really love these  I love the whole byzantine set!


----------



## lubird217

mp4 said:


> I'm liking this thread.....A LOT!!!!!  Keep them coming!!!  I love the eye candy!
> 
> My 2 bracelets aren't worthy of a post.



of course they are! post! they belong in TPF family portraits


----------



## lubird217

All this talk and this is it (minus my MOP earclips in the shop)!


----------



## surfergirljen

lubird217 said:


> All this talk and this is it (minus my MOP earclips in the shop)!



Gorgeous collection!!! You have a really lovely variety of alhambra here!!

I still sometimes wish I'd gone YG/MOP on my 20 motif instead of WG but then I switch and think I made the right call - it's so hard! I've ended up with such a mixture of YG/WG now!


----------



## Florasun

lubird217 said:


> All this talk and this is it (minus my MOP earclips in the shop)!


You have some of my favorite pieces! I love the dangle earrings, and the 20 motif necklace and the turquoise bracelet! (and the MOP bracelet of course, lol!)
Thank you for your kind comments on my collection!


----------



## lubird217

surfergirljen said:


> Gorgeous collection!!! You have a really lovely variety of alhambra here!!
> 
> I still sometimes wish I'd gone YG/MOP on my 20 motif instead of WG but then I switch and think I made the right call - it's so hard! I've ended up with such a mixture of YG/WG now!



Thank you jen!

You have so many lovely YG/MOP pieces - a complete set! I think everyone comes up with a collection that works for them. I never see a 20-motif WG/MOP which makes it really special! I think it works on you. I remember seeing a pic of WG/Turq on you awhile ago and it was amazing! You made me want turquoise hence the bracelet. 

I'm not sure what direction to go from here - to get another YG/Onyx or build on my WG bracelets. I'd only buy turquoise because I know their production is halted (which is a stupid reason, right?)

Btw, your lotus earrings amaze me. I'm absolutely mesmerized!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

G&Smommy said:


> I think it is over $26k now!!!  Allinthebag has one and has posted some pics in the VCA thread and the VCA reference thread.  I have tried it on and love it!  I just need a money tree to get one.





Florasun said:


> This is all I have at the moment. I have returned things and sold things, wending my way towards a workable collection. Unfortunately for my wallet building my VCA collection (like Hermes) is going to be a lifelong avocation....
> 
> View attachment 1616326



I seriously want those pave frivole earrings now.


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I wear the Magic pave almost every day even though my wardrobe is fairly casual.  I believe in wearing my pieces and if I waited for an occasion they would never make it out of the safe.  VCA would definitely be my first stop if I won the lottery!


I remember when you were trying to decide to buy this. I'm glad you got it, it's beautiful and sounds as if you are enjoying it a lot!


----------



## Florasun

surfergirljen said:


> OMG these collections are so beautiful girls!! I love seeing how different people collect different items from one big collection - so interesting! They are all beautiful, both big families and small!!
> 
> 
> HAHA! I saw the WG/TURQ bracelet on some teenager on the beach outside the Ritz Carlton in Naples and had to look it up (which is how I found THIS site!) to find out who made it... there was a boutique in Naples as it happened and I had TOTAL sticker shock at the $1500 too! I almost laughed it off until I caught the addiction ... my very first piece of fine jewellery I ever bought myself was the YG/MOP bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought and returned or sold a lot of items along the way!!! LOL... I've had very forgiving Sales Associates, what can I say! Looking back at my pics I can't believe I've exchanged a 10 motif, a 20 motif, a socrates, 2 magic pendants, one vintage pedant and a pair of sweet earrings!  Indecisive much? LOL!   In the end I think I ended up with the right collection for me, though I still lust after a few pieces for sure!!



Reading your story is too funny - the part about the teenager outside of R.C. - OMG - I only wish I had discovered VCA when I was a teenager - it would have been a lot cheaper back then!

And I can totally identify with buying and returning! I have a very understanding SA too, but sometimes I think she must have thought I was crazy. Now if I can only get the super onyx and the vintage rose-gold MOP earclips!


----------



## ryu_chan

It is a treat to see the thoughts you all put in to your collection, working out what works for you and what does not, and evolving your collection. I feel like I can see part of your personalities through your collections.  Thanks all for sharing!


----------



## peppers90

Great thread-  thanks for all the pics,  this can enable and be used for reference 
Nothing like a little VCA to put a smile on your face!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> I remember when you were trying to decide to buy this. I'm glad you got it, it's beautiful and sounds as if you are enjoying it a lot!


 
Thanks!  Me too!  I wear it nearly every day and love it! 

Your frivole earrings are gorgeous too!  I remember when you were trying to decide before the last increase.  You made a great choice!  And it looks like you got the turquoise you wanted too   Too bad the rest of my wish list is all pave pieces.


----------



## G&Smommy

lubird217 said:


> All this talk and this is it (minus my MOP earclips in the shop)!


 
Very pretty collection!


----------



## Junkenpo

Beautiful pieces here... I'm going to be on Oahu in March, so I'm definitely going to make it a point to stop in NM to see the VCA corner. 


Here are my 2 sweet bracelets: yg mop butterfly & rg carnelian heart








the ruler is metric


----------



## Florasun

Both are gorgeous but I love the carnelian heart! What are you going to add next?



Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful pieces here... I'm going to be on Oahu in March, so I'm definitely going to make it a point to stop in NM to see the VCA corner.
> 
> 
> Here are my 2 sweet bracelets: yg mop butterfly & rg carnelian heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ruler is metric


----------



## Sammyjoe

Really beautiful collections lubird and junkenpo!


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Thank you surfergirljen, it was a very large expensive purchase for me and it is hard to believe that the same piece has gone up $4000 since I bought it in June!



Suzie, I love that necklace, we have the same necklace, bracelet and magic pieces!    I believe we bought our 20 motifs at the same time, that necklace is actually up >$6K since then to over $20K.


----------



## kim_mac

junkenpo - your pic makes me want to add a carnelian heart bracelet!!!  it would look so good with my RG love bracelet...sigh...


----------



## I'll take two

Great to see all these gorgeous pieces in one place.All of them are stunning.
Thanks to everyone for posting !!

I especially love the red carnelian and can't wait to add some to my collection.


----------



## birkinkellylove

^ Please share your collection, didn't you have Lotus ring or was it Magic diamond pave set??

The carnelian would look amazing with your Birkin!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> Suzie, I love that necklace, we have the same necklace, bracelet and magic pieces! I believe we bought our 20 motifs at the same time, that necklace is actually up >$6K since then to over $20K.


 This is correct!
We must have all purchased our turquoise 20 motifs around the same time.  
I though that 14K was a lot but, now...at 20K....
Then again, that is a pretty good return on investment....LOL.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is correct!
> We must have all purchased our turquoise 20 motifs around the same time.
> I though that 14K was a lot but, now...at 20K....
> Then again, that is a pretty good return on investment....LOL.



TGG, that's what I paid, too.  I'm not sure I could pull the trigger at over 20k.  It was hard enough paying over 5 for the bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG, that's what I paid, too. I'm not sure I could pull the trigger at over 20k. It was hard enough paying over 5 for the bracelet.


 There is no way that I would feel comfortable paying that today.
Can't a person buy a car for that? 
Then again, if you add up what I recently paid for the large frivole earrings and the frivole necklace.....OMG....
Well, considering the fact that I am wearing them nearly every day, my hope is to bring the CPW (cost per wear) factor way down to the point when I can consider them a bargain...


----------



## Bethc

I better not tell DH, he'll sell it!  Lol


----------



## Junkenpo

Florasun said:


> Both are gorgeous but I love the carnelian heart! What are you going to add next?



Thank you!  I want a clover to round out the set, but since I have a mop & carnelian, I want a different color for the clover.  That leaves the all rose gold clover, but I'm not sure about it pops enough on my skin.  I'm holding out & hoping VCA comes out with an all yg or a white pavé sweet. A girl can dream right? lol


----------



## dialv

^That's funny, sell it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> I better not tell DH, he'll sell it! Lol


 
No...we need to all hoard our VCA collections....as our "runaway" funds...just in case(hopefully never needed...).....


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> No...we need to all hoard our VCA collections....as our "runaway" funds...just in case(hopefully never needed...).....



ITA, it's funny to see someone else think the exact same thing


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> No...we need to all hoard our VCA collections....as our "runaway" funds...just in case(hopefully never needed...).....






			
				tbbbjb said:
			
		

> ITA, it's funny to see someone else think the exact same thing



Agreed!


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!  I want a clover to round out the set, but since I have a mop & carnelian, I want a different color for the clover.  That leaves the all rose gold clover, but I'm not sure about it pops enough on my skin.  I'm holding out & hoping VCA comes out with an all yg or a white pavé sweet. A girl can dream right? lol


I'd love to see a pave sweet. Are you listening, VCA??


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

wow everyone, such AMAZING, awe inspiring collection!  I hope one day to have at least one VCA piece to post here!  Look forward to seeing more!!


----------



## Candice0985

Florasun said:


> I'd love to see a pave sweet. Are you listening, VCA??


This gets my vote as well!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Suzie, I love that necklace, we have the same necklace, bracelet and magic pieces! I believe we bought our 20 motifs at the same time, that necklace is actually up >$6K since then to over $20K.


I wore it yesterday, it really is a lovely piece isn't it? You are right, I got mine a couple of days before the price increase and I missed you in the store by an hour or so, I can't believe how much they have gone up. I would have never been able to buy it had it been that price then.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> Agreed!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> ITA, it's funny to see someone else think the exact same thing
> 
> On the rare occasion that dh makes me angry, I just laugh and say, "that's going to cost you".... Now he thinks that I have my SA on speed dial....


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> tbbbjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ITA, it's funny to see someone else think the exact same thing
> 
> On the rare occasion that dh makes me angry, I just laugh and say, "that's going to cost you".... Now he thinks that I have my SA on speed dial....
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! I could have used that line this weekend! Good idea...
Click to expand...


----------



## tbbbjb

I do that to, secretly, of course
.


----------



## I'll take two

birkinkellylove said:


> ^ Please share your collection, didn't you have Lotus ring or was it Magic diamond pave set??
> 
> The carnelian would look amazing with your Birkin!


That is what I am hoping, thanks.
I have the diamond pave Magic Alhambra and a few other things but can't figure out how to post pictures from my iPad. It seems more difficult than it used to be.My daughter will do it from her mac book when she is next at home.
It is the lovely Thimp that has the beautiful Lotus ring, I am sure she will post more pictures


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> That is what I am hoping, thanks.
> I have the diamond pave Magic Alhambra and a few other things but can't figure out how to post pictures from my iPad. It seems more difficult than it used to be.My daughter will do it from her mac book when she is next at home.
> It is the lovely Thimp that has the beautiful Lotus ring, I am sure she will post more pictures


 I can't post pics from my ipad either!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> I do that to, secretly, of course
> .


 Revenge shopping.....!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Revenge shopping.....!!!



I like to think of it as retail therapy.  LOL


----------



## surfergirljen

tbbbjb said:


> I like to think of it as retail therapy.  LOL



Sophia Vergera had a great line on Modern Family that I use... "You know what happens when I go shopping when I'm mad!!" LOL...


----------



## Candice0985

^:lolots: she is SO funny!


----------



## peppers90

tbbbjb said:


> I like to think of it as retail therapy.  LOL



Exactly, nothing really makes me that mad anymore...  I just think happy thoughts of my future purchases


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> I can't post pics from my ipad either!


Hi Suzie, glad its not just me !  I'm afraid I rely on either my DH or children for IT support.


----------



## surfergirljen

peppers90 said:


> Exactly, nothing really makes me that mad anymore...  I just think happy thoughts of my future purchases



OMG - I think buying jewellery has gotten me through the rough parts of this pregnancy! I'm so not kidding - it's like a pretty fluffy place to go in my head, just dreaming of my next little sparkly thing! (I think I need a better coping mechanism - this one is getting expensive!!! Though dresses etc. also apply!)


----------



## Florasun

peppers90 said:


> Exactly, nothing really makes me that mad anymore...  I just think happy thoughts of my future purchases





surfergirljen said:


> OMG - I think buying jewellery has gotten me through the rough parts of this pregnancy! I'm so not kidding - it's like a pretty fluffy place to go in my head, just dreaming of my next little sparkly thing! (I think I need a better coping mechanism - this one is getting expensive!!! Though dresses etc. also apply!)



OMG you two crack me up!


----------



## surfergirljen

Florasun said:


> OMG you two crack me up!



LOL... yeah well this last week has been hell, I'm so so so uncomfortable and still working hard as ever AND I'll be close to the Cartier boutique tomorrow... this could be very bad for my savings account!!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Hi Suzie, glad its not just me !  I'm afraid I rely on either my DH or children for IT support.



My IT tech is twelve years old.


----------



## lubird217

texasgirliegirl said:


> My IT tech is twelve years old.



This cracks me up 


I don't think you can post pictures from the ipad. I took it on a trip with me over the holidays and I was so frustrated that I couldn't do it! Sadly, I'm most addicted to TPF when I'm away


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> My IT tech is twelve years old.


LOL , my youngest IT specialist is now 16 and thankfully smart enough not to make fun of me for being an IT dummy. 
My DH just revels in it if I ask him for help ,so of course I don't unless I have absolutely no other choice !!
 Occasionally I can solve things for myself with the help of google .


----------



## CATEYES

You made me laugh! You don't want to give your DH the satisfaction. Too funny&#58372;


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> You made me laugh! You don't want to give your DH the satisfaction. Too funny&#58372;


:true:
Although it would be good if I could post pictures LOL
I think I might try using my mac book .


----------



## peppers90

Here are my little "families"   They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.

*Turq*  20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips







*WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.






*all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)






* onyx*  20 motif, bracelet






* YG and MOP*  20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"   They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.
> 
> *Turq*  20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * onyx*  20 motif, bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * YG and MOP*  20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings


Congrats .Stunning collection and beautiful photo's.


----------



## dolphingirl

This is a gorgeous collection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## surfergirljen

peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"   They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.
> 
> *Turq*  20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * onyx*  20 motif, bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * YG and MOP*  20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings



Seriously what a well thought out and expansive, gorgeous collection you have!!! Just beautiful!


----------



## G&Smommy

peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"  They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.
> 
> *Turq* 20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *onyx* 20 motif, bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YG and MOP* 20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings


 
Beautiful collection!


----------



## dialv

Wow peppers90 I love your collection. Here is my little collection. I love this thread everyone has such beautiful jewelry.


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"  They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.
> 
> *Turq* 20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *onyx* 20 motif, bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YG and MOP* 20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings


 

OMG! I am drooling. I need a BTF ring!


----------



## sjunky13

dialv said:


> Wow peppers90 I love your collection. Here is my little collection. I love this thread everyone has such beautiful jewelry.


 

Gorgeous! Seriously . I am debating on that pendant or the onyx!


----------



## dialv

I am lusting for onyx. I just ordered the yg lucky alhambra bracelet (the malachite leaf was in my dreams), but the onyx with yellow gold is perfection.


----------



## I'll take two

dialv said:


> Wow peppers90 I love your collection. Here is my little collection. I love this thread everyone has such beautiful jewelry.


So pretty. I am loving all the pictures in this thread


----------



## sjunky13

dialv said:


> I am lusting for onyx. I just ordered the yg lucky alhambra bracelet (the malachite leaf was in my dreams), but the onyx with yellow gold is perfection.


 

I have the onyx bracelet. It was my first VCA piece. Thank god my SA if off today. I have to let her know tomarrow. Onyx or Turq. I want turq because it is rare. But I know I would wear onyx much more. 

She even said if you don't think of Turq as a nuetral, get onyx. Do you wear yous a lot? I guess it would suit everything. But I love the black and YG. It is so stricking! I need a 10 motif in black. So regret not buying all of it 2 increases ago.


----------



## dialv

sjunky13, I don't have onyx yet. I paid for the turquoise yg bracelet last September and was told the order will be filled so I hope to get that one soon. I am going to get an onyx piece this summer because everytime I see one they just look so versitile.


----------



## peppers90

dialv said:


> Wow peppers90 I love your collection. Here is my little collection. I love this thread everyone has such beautiful jewelry.



beautiful!  I like all your YG MOP and then the hints of color with turq and carnelian


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I swear I must have died and went to heaven with this thread!!! You ladies have such amazing VCA collections!!!


----------



## Samia

peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"   They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.



Wow!! That is one awesome collection!! Wear it in good health.



dialv said:


> Wow peppers90 I love your collection. Here is my little collection. I love this thread everyone has such beautiful jewelry.



You have some great pieces!


----------



## Suzie

peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"  They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.
> 
> *Turq* 20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *onyx* 20 motif, bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YG and MOP* 20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings


 
Peppers, your collection is breathtaking, I adore the way that you photographed everything.


----------



## Suzie

dialv said:


> Wow peppers90 I love your collection. Here is my little collection. I love this thread everyone has such beautiful jewelry.


 
Your pieces are gorgeous and the heart bracelet is so cute.


----------



## peppers90

Thank you for your kind words~ *I'll take two, dolphingirl, surfergirljen, G&Smommy, sjunky, Samia and Suzie!*

  I like looking at everyone's collections, it is a reflection on our personalities...  Great thread, looking forward to seeing more families too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow, Peppers.
Stunning collection!,


peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"   They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.
> 
> *Turq*  20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * onyx*  20 motif, bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * YG and MOP*  20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I have the onyx bracelet. It was my first VCA piece. Thank god my SA if off today. I have to let her know tomarrow. Onyx or Turq. I want turq because it is rare. But I know I would wear onyx much more.
> 
> She even said if you don't think of Turq as a nuetral, get onyx. Do you wear yous a lot? I guess it would suit everything. But I love the black and YG. It is so stricking! I need a 10 motif in black. So regret not buying all of it 2 increases ago.



When I was contemplating the onyx, Hermesaholic (who has amazing taste) described it as having a "Coco Chanel vibe".  Between that and Kat's (feather factor blog) photos, I was sold.

I wear my onyx more than the turquoise...but the turquoise gets noticed when I wear it. I feel convinced that VCA will offer turquoise again....it is just "resting".


----------



## CATEYES

dialv said:


> Wow peppers90 I love your collection. Here is my little collection. I love this thread everyone has such beautiful jewelry.


Nice collection! I am contemplating the sweet Alhambra heart bracelet-love the red carnelian w/ rose gold I haven't seen the turquoise necklace in a single motif-only in a 5, 10, or 20 motif. Is this with YG? Very pretty with the rest of your pieces.


----------



## CATEYES

Peppers90- wow!!!!!&#57606;.


----------



## LVoeletters

dialv said:


> Wow peppers90 I love your collection. Here is my little collection. I love this thread everyone has such beautiful jewelry.


gorgeous collection! what kind of stone is in your necklace and braclet may i ask?


----------



## tbbbjb

dialv said:


> sjunky13, I don't have onyx yet. I paid for the turquoise yg bracelet last September and was told the order will be filled so I hope to get that one soon. I am going to get an onyx piece this summer because everytime I see one they just look so versitile.



Glad to hear someone else is waiting for a piece they ordered in September.  It is ridiculous, isn't it?  I was just told another 6 months, UGH!


----------



## tbbbjb

peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"   They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.
> 
> *Turq*  20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * onyx*  20 motif, bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * YG and MOP*  20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings



I *love* all your little families, how cute!  Congratulations on such a versatile family!  I can tell that each piece must have been picked out with a lot of thought.  

BTW, Do you like the old gold or the new gold motif better?  I like the old one, but it seems impossible to find.  If anyone has seen a YG old gold bracelet, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## LVoeletters

tbbbjb said:


> I *love* all your little families, how cute!  Congratulations on such a versatile family!  I can tell that each piece must have been picked out with a lot of thought.
> 
> BTW, Do you like the old gold or the new gold motif better?  I like the old one, but it seems impossible to find.  If anyone has seen a YG old gold bracelet, please let me know.  Thanks!


whats the difference between the old and new gold motif??


----------



## kowloontong

here is my collection:

Magic 6 motif yg MOP necklace
Magic 11 motifs yg MOP necklace
sweet yg bracelet

socrates earrings

rose de noel brooch

butterfly ring

single motif wg MOP pendant
two 10 motif wg MOP necklaces
btf turquoise and MOP ring


----------



## kowloontong

sorry I forgot my single motif wg MOP pendant and yg bracelet when I was taking the picture.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Your collection is so varied and beautiful Kowloontong!! I really love your brooch, butterfly ring and 6 motif!


----------



## I'll take two

kowloontong said:


> here is my collection:
> 
> Magic 6 motif yg MOP necklace
> Magic 11 motifs yg MOP necklace
> sweet yg bracelet
> 
> socrates earrings
> 
> rose de noel brooch
> 
> butterfly ring
> 
> single motif wg MOP pendant
> two 10 motif wg MOP necklaces
> btf turquoise and MOP ring


Beautiful collection !


----------



## lubird217

kowloontong said:


> here is my collection:
> 
> Magic 6 motif yg MOP necklace
> Magic 11 motifs yg MOP necklace
> sweet yg bracelet
> 
> socrates earrings
> 
> rose de noel brooch
> 
> butterfly ring
> 
> single motif wg MOP pendant
> two 10 motif wg MOP necklaces
> btf turquoise and MOP ring



Wow! Gorgeous!! I love when people have such beautiful alhambra collections and then I get to see some gorgeous diamond number like the socrates line and now rose de noel and the butterfly! I love the rose de noel collection but have no idea when I'd wear it or how (or how I can pay for it... lol)


----------



## amramer123

wow. its  beautiful collection


----------



## surfergirljen

kowloontong said:


> here is my collection:
> 
> Magic 6 motif yg MOP necklace
> Magic 11 motifs yg MOP necklace
> sweet yg bracelet
> 
> socrates earrings
> 
> rose de noel brooch
> 
> butterfly ring
> 
> single motif wg MOP pendant
> two 10 motif wg MOP necklaces
> btf turquoise and MOP ring



SWOONING over that butterfly ring... so gorgeous! It's the Mariah Carey ring! Wow... just stunning! I don't have bad hands at all but not QUITE as pretty as some of the ladies here - plus with 3 kids and a dog and a pretty hands-on love of gardening etc,  I'm pretty rough on them ...  I think if I had gorgeous hands I'd already own the btf butterflies or this one instead of one of my other pieces! Just staring down at that would have to make you happy! Maybe I'll have to get the earrings one day...


----------



## saks4me

So many gorgeous pieces... but want to share my humble collection. Hope to add the frivole earrings in near future.

WG with MOP earclips
10 motifs WG with Chalcedony necklace


----------



## Sammyjoe

Really lovely collection saks4me!! I have the same earrings and I love your Chalcedony necklace!!
There is something about  Chalcedony that draws me in!


----------



## tbbbjb

saks4me said:


> So many gorgeous pieces... but want to share my humble collection. Hope to add the frivole earrings in near future.
> 
> WG with MOP earclips
> 10 motifs WG with Chalcedony necklace



Beautiful family!  Oh, how I wish they made Chalcedony in YG!!


----------



## peppers90

kowloontong said:


> here is my collection:
> 
> Magic 6 motif yg MOP necklace
> Magic 11 motifs yg MOP necklace
> sweet yg bracelet
> 
> socrates earrings
> 
> rose de noel brooch
> 
> butterfly ring
> 
> single motif wg MOP pendant
> two 10 motif wg MOP necklaces
> btf turquoise and MOP ring



Great collection, and I LOVE LOVE the btf butterfly ring!!!!!


----------



## peppers90

saks4me said:


> So many gorgeous pieces... but want to share my humble collection. Hope to add the frivole earrings in near future.
> 
> WG with MOP earclips
> 10 motifs WG with Chalcedony necklace



Congrats on that Chalcedony, *saks4me!*  It is a true stunner~


----------



## peppers90

tbbbjb said:


> I *love* all your little families, how cute!  Congratulations on such a versatile family!  I can tell that each piece must have been picked out with a lot of thought.
> 
> BTW, Do you like the old gold or the new gold motif better?  I like the old one, but it seems impossible to find.  If anyone has seen a YG old gold bracelet, please let me know.  Thanks!



I like the old better too, the newer style is pretty, but I like the matte gold on the older.    Thank you for your compliment, and the BOCA SA


----------



## peppers90

LVoeletters said:


> whats the difference between the old and new gold motif??



The older version is more of a matte gold, whereas the newer YG has some swirls in it.  Hard to explain, can't really tell unless you are up close.  If you look back a few pages, I posted mine- you can tell a slight difference.


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> Thought it would be fun to see everyones collections. I know some of us have great stuff and a wonderfull collection.  Please add your VCA family pics ..   I will start with my humble but happy collection.
> 
> 5 Motif MOP YG
> 5 Motif Onyx YG
> 5 Motif Turquoise YG
> 
> 2 Motif MOP dangle earrings.
> 
> I will update as it grows!



D, you have a wonderful collection.  Now all you need is a necklace or pave.


----------



## burberryprncess

Bethc said:


> Okay I'm game I just got a new iPhone and I want to play with the camera!!
> 
> My 10 motif TE and 20 motif turquoise w/their bracelets
> 
> Close up of TE with my TE ring
> 
> My WG/MOP magic necklace, bracelet and earrings
> 
> My YG/Turquoise pendant w/YG bracelet and small frivoli earrings
> 
> All of the bracelets together
> 
> RG Perlee hoops
> 
> And last, but not least... my 2 Butterflies ring...




Amazing!  You have a lovely variety.


----------



## burberryprncess

beachy10 said:


> Here's my collection.
> YG 5 Motif bracelet
> YG Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet
> 2 10's YG MOP necklaces
> YG Turquoise pendant
> YG Sweet butterfly necklace
> YG Frivole ring
> 
> I sold a few pieces recently so this is what I am down to.
> I also gave my mom a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet for her birthday.



Lovely!


----------



## burberryprncess

kim_mac said:


> here's a pic of my family.  i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!



WHOA!  I love your collection.  It's easier to say I'm done than to actually be done.


----------



## burberryprncess

sbelle said:


> Earrings....
> 
> Vintage Alhambra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a couple more that I don't have a picture of.....I'll take a pic tomorrow and post then.





Your collection is amazing, especially the Frivoles and not to mention all your vintage 10s and 20s and magic necklaces.


----------



## burberryprncess

Suzie said:


> Wow, ladies, thank you for all of the droolworthy photos.
> 
> Here are my 3 pieces.
> 
> They are WG 20 Motif Turquoise Vintage and the matching ring.
> 
> Single motif MOP WG.





surfergirljen said:


> OMG these collections are so beautiful girls!! I love seeing how different people collect different items from one big collection - so interesting! They are all beautiful, both big families and small!!
> 
> I think we should start a Cartier and Tiffany's family album too... although there is a Tiffany's thread already I think! I can actually say I have a Cartier family now!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA! I saw the WG/TURQ bracelet on some teenager on the beach outside the Ritz Carlton in Naples and had to look it up (which is how I found THIS site!) to find out who made it... there was a boutique in Naples as it happened and I had TOTAL sticker shock at the $1500 too! I almost laughed it off until I caught the addiction ... my very first piece of fine jewellery I ever bought myself was the YG/MOP bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same one in cream! But am seriously thinking of buying a pink Smythson one just because!!  Once everything is insured and I feel like I can leave it out a bit more I'd love to have one great jewelry box with all my goodies in it!
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY!!! Okay really trying not to play favourites here but your collection is so GIRLIE AND SPARKLY!!! LOVE LOVE THE DIAMOND NECKLACE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Sbelle you are the VCA earring QUEEN! What a collection!!!
> 
> Okay here is my little "family"!
> 
> Lotus Earrings  (my fav family member I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif WG/MOP
> 5 motif WG/TURQ
> 5 motif YG/MOP
> 
> And my sweets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought and returned or sold a lot of items along the way!!! LOL... I've had very forgiving Sales Associates, what can I say! Looking back at my pics I can't believe I've exchanged a 10 motif, a 20 motif, a socrates, 2 magic pendants, one vintage pedant and a pair of sweet earrings!  Indecisive much? LOL!   In the end I think I ended up with the right collection for me, though I still lust after a few pieces for sure!!





sbelle said:


> I just realized that my small fleurettes are not in the pictures I posted last night.  The are in this family picture of my diamond earrings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have two last pairs.....
> 
> The Magic Alhambra dangle ear clips, wmop, yg



Gorgeous!


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> Here is my small family:
> 
> WG MOP Vintage Alhambra Bracelet
> WG MOP and Grey MOP Magic BTF Ring
> WG MOP Magic Pendant
> WG Pave Magic Pendant
> 
> I also tried a modeling shot with the BTF ring, bracelet, and one of my estate diamond tennis bracelets.
> 
> My dream is to add the Pave Magic ring, a Pave Vintage Alhambra Bracelet, the Perlee Pave Clover Bracelet in WG, and maybe the small Cosmos pendant.




Stunning!  Wearing both the diamond tennis bracelet and 6 motif mop bracelet  together, are you afraid of the diamonds scratching the MOPs?  It's a great combination.


----------



## burberryprncess

Florasun said:


> This is all I have at the moment. I have returned things and sold things, wending my way towards a workable collection. Unfortunately for my wallet building my VCA collection (like Hermes) is going to be a lifelong avocation....
> 
> View attachment 1616326



That's all!?  You have more than me, LOL!    Very pretty!


----------



## burberryprncess

lubird217 said:


> All this talk and this is it (minus my MOP earclips in the shop)!





Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful pieces here... I'm going to be on Oahu in March, so I'm definitely going to make it a point to stop in NM to see the VCA corner.
> 
> 
> Here are my 2 sweet bracelets: yg mop butterfly & rg carnelian heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ruler is metric




Pretty!  

The color of carnelian is very deep, I'm tempted to get one now.


----------



## burberryprncess

peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"   They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.
> 
> *Turq*  20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * onyx*  20 motif, bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * YG and MOP*  20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings



OMGosh!  Your collection is absolutely breathtaking!  Everything is so matchy matchy.


----------



## burberryprncess

saks4me said:


> So many gorgeous pieces... but want to share my humble collection. Hope to add the frivole earrings in near future.
> 
> WG with MOP earclips
> 10 motifs WG with Chalcedony necklace



I don't believe I've ever seen chalcedony in person before.  Very pretty


----------



## burberryprncess

kowloontong said:


> here is my collection:
> 
> Magic 6 motif yg MOP necklace
> Magic 11 motifs yg MOP necklace
> sweet yg bracelet
> 
> socrates earrings
> 
> rose de noel brooch
> 
> butterfly ring
> 
> single motif wg MOP pendant
> two 10 motif wg MOP necklaces
> btf turquoise and MOP ring




Beautiful!  You have a nice variety of styles.


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Stunning! Wearing both the diamond tennis bracelet and 6 motif mop bracelet together, are you afraid of the diamonds scratching the MOPs? It's a great combination.


 
Not with this bracelet.  I wore the Alhambra bracelet with a bangle style bracelet and, unfortunately, did scratch the MOP.  It is faint, but I can see the light scratches when I look closely.  This tennis bracelet does not have rough edges and lays nicely on my wrist with the Alhambra bracelet.  The bangle would slide over the Alhambra bracelet and I am sure that it how it got scratched.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Omg.....that Rose de Noel is very, very special........


QUOTE=kowloontong;21219378]here is my collection:

Magic 6 motif yg MOP necklace
Magic 11 motifs yg MOP necklace
sweet yg bracelet

socrates earrings

rose de noel brooch

butterfly ring

single motif wg MOP pendant
two 10 motif wg MOP necklaces
btf turquoise and MOP ring[/QUOTE]


----------



## sjunky13

burberryprncess said:


> D, you have a wonderful collection. Now all you need is a necklace or pave.


 

TY! i am working on it! The pave will have to wait.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

kowloontong said:


> here is my collection:
> 
> Magic 6 motif yg MOP necklace
> Magic 11 motifs yg MOP necklace
> sweet yg bracelet
> 
> socrates earrings
> 
> rose de noel brooch
> 
> butterfly ring
> 
> single motif wg MOP pendant
> two 10 motif wg MOP necklaces
> btf turquoise and MOP ring



Your collection is gorgeous I love the butterfly ring!!!


----------



## Ascella

kowloontong said:


> here is my collection:
> 
> Magic 6 motif yg MOP necklace
> Magic 11 motifs yg MOP necklace
> sweet yg bracelet
> 
> socrates earrings
> 
> rose de noel brooch
> 
> butterfly ring
> 
> single motif wg MOP pendant
> two 10 motif wg MOP necklaces
> btf turquoise and MOP ring


The Rose de Noël brooch is so lovely!


----------



## I'll take two

saks4me said:


> So many gorgeous pieces... but want to share my humble collection. Hope to add the frivole earrings in near future.
> 
> WG with MOP earclips
> 10 motifs WG with Chalcedony necklace


Lovely ! Chalcedony is such a wonderful shade of blue


----------



## Roregirl

Beautiful !! Enjoy your not so humble collection!!! Are you kidding me? They are beautiful pieces!!


----------



## kowloontong

Thanks everyone for the compliments. 






lubird217 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!! I love when people have such beautiful alhambra collections and then I get to see some gorgeous diamond number like the socrates line and now rose de noel and the butterfly! I love the rose de noel collection but have no idea when I'd wear it or how (or how I can pay for it... lol)


 
I usually wear it as a necklace like this:


----------



## kowloontong

peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"  They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.
> 
> *Turq* 20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *onyx* 20 motif, bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YG and MOP* 20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings


 
Amazing collection! I saved the pics in my computer


----------



## ryu_chan

kowloontong said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.
> I usually wear it as a necklace like this:


Oh my gosh. It is so beautiful. Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## jessicao25

ryu_chan said:


> Oh my gosh. It is so beautiful. Drop dead gorgeous!


question for cosmo small earrings owners: do you have the posts and clips or just clips?  what does everyone prefer?  thank you!


----------



## Junkenpo

kowloontong said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear it as a necklace like this:




That is just gorgeous.  Thanks for the modeling pics, I had no idea of the size of this piece prior. It has a lot more presence than I had previously thought.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kowloontong said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear it as a necklace like this:



My heart just skipped a beat!!!!!!!
Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.......


----------



## Florasun

kowloontong said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear it as a necklace like this:


Ohmigosh - this is just stunning!


----------



## elaina

kowloontong said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear it as a necklace like this:



Wow!  That is so beautiful on you


----------



## kowloontong

It is a really special piece. I wore it as a brooch today.


----------



## surfergirljen

Stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madstar1

kowloontong said:


> It is a really special piece. I wore it as a brooch today.


 
swooning


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kowloontong said:


> It is a really special piece. I wore it as a brooch today.



I am in love with this rose de Noel .
You wear it so beautifully.


----------



## *jennifer*

kowloontong said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.
> 
> I usually wear it as a necklace like this:



what an amazing special piece! you wear it so well!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kowloontong said:


> It is a really special piece. I wore it as a brooch today.



Is this the large or the small sized pin?


----------



## kowloontong

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is this the large or the small sized pin?



It is the small sized.


----------



## Florasun

*TGG *I can't wait to see your family portrait!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> *TGG *I can't wait to see your family portrait!



Very sweet for you to express interest in my little collection. We are still on Spring Break. The last time I tried to post a photo the size was too large and I couldn't resize it....another member here had to do it for me. Once we get back I will see what I can do...


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very sweet for you to express interest in my little collection. We are still on Spring Break. *The last time I tried to post a photo the size was too large and I couldn't resize it....another member here had to do it for me.*Once we get back I will see what I can do...



Ready to help!!


----------



## mp4

Finally took a photo of my bracelets....reminded me that I love them and should wear them more!!!


----------



## saks4me

mp4 said:


> Finally took a photo of my bracelets....reminded me that I love them and should wear them more!!!



Your chalcedony bracelet is gorgeous! You must take her out more! I wear my necklace daily and still can't get enough of her!


----------



## mp4

saks4me said:


> Your chalcedony bracelet is gorgeous! You must take her out more! I wear my necklace daily and still can't get enough of her!


 
I love chalcedony!!!  Still mad at myself for not buying a 10 motif when I got the bracelet....


----------



## LVoeletters

kowloontong said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear it as a necklace like this:



How did you put it on the ribbon? Is it a ribbon or something else? I love it!


----------



## einseine

What a GORGEOURS thread!!!
Thnks ladies for your posting beautiful VCA pieces.
I need a family member to live with my onyx alhambra necklace...


----------



## MsCandice

:girlwhack:What a beautiful idea for a thread. Living vicariously through you ladies for now.


----------



## peppers90

mp4 said:


> Finally took a photo of my bracelets....reminded me that I love them and should wear them more!!!



You should wear them more, they are gorgeous!!  Esp that Chalcedony~perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## peppers90

kowloontong said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear it as a necklace like this:




How did I miss these pics??  Beautiful piece and your skin is FLAWLESS!


----------



## ElegantKelly

congrats mp4!

a wonderful thread...


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's a shot of all my sweets together.  I'll be posting modeling shots later in the week.


----------



## Lanier

Junkenpo said:


> Here's a shot of all my sweets together.  I'll be posting modeling shots later in the week.



 this photo! Thank you for sharing! If you had to choose, which sweet would you pick as your favorite?


----------



## Samia

Junkenpo said:


> Here's a shot of all my sweets together.  I'll be posting modeling shots later in the week.



Wowoza!! Can't wait for the mod pics! can we have one with all of them stacked together please


----------



## birkinkellylove

Bump!!


----------



## thimp

Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection. 
20 motif mop, wg
20 motif turquoise, wg
small cosmos pendant
pave frivole earrings
lotus ring
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> here's a pic of my family.  i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!


GORGEOUSSSSSS! LOL! I never get tire of looking at your collection.


----------



## thimp

peppers90 said:


> Here are my little "families"   They are complete except for another 10 motif WG mop which I will hope to purchase next year.
> 
> *Turq*  20 motif, butterfly ring, vintage earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WG* 10 motif mop, socrate ring, 3 motif Magic earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all YG* bracelet (new style), super earclips (old style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * onyx*  20 motif, bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * YG and MOP*  20 motif, btf ring, and Magic earrings


Your collection is by no means little! So extensive and beautiful!


----------



## thimp

kowloontong said:


> here is my collection:
> 
> Magic 6 motif yg MOP necklace
> Magic 11 motifs yg MOP necklace
> sweet yg bracelet
> 
> socrates earrings
> 
> rose de noel brooch
> 
> butterfly ring
> 
> single motif wg MOP pendant
> two 10 motif wg MOP necklaces
> btf turquoise and MOP ring


Beautiful! You have impeccable taste! Love your butterfly ring! I was very close to purchasing the butterfly ring, but opted for the lotus instead.


----------



## dialv

Wow thimp your pieces are beautiful. Love your lotus ring.


----------



## karylicious

thimp said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.



All the pieces my heart long for are on that picture!!! You are one lucky girl!! Congrats on the beautiful collection


----------



## Junkenpo

Thimp, your vca family is gorgeous!


----------



## sjunky13

thimp said:


> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.


 

Gorgeous! Thanks for adding these amazing pics!!! I love your Diamond pieces. I remember the shot of your hand with the lotus and your gorgeous neck!


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.



Love your collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.


Hi Thimp, love your pieces nice to see them again !!


----------



## Suzie

thimp said:


> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.



Wow, just stunning thump,your collection is certainly not humble,it is amazing!


----------



## I'll take two

mp4 said:


> Finally took a photo of my bracelets....reminded me that I love them and should wear them more!!!


Lovely 
You should definitely wear them more !


----------



## I'll take two

Junkenpo said:


> Here's a shot of all my sweets together.  I'll be posting modeling shots later in the week.


They are really SWEET !!!


----------



## thimp

Thank you, ladies, for your sweet comments!


----------



## CATEYES

Thimp-what a dream collection! All lovely pieces!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

thimp said:


> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.



Everything is beautiful!


----------



## Samia

thimp said:


> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.



Wow!! such a perfect collection, is there anything else you wish to add?


----------



## lovechanel71

I'm new to VCA. Just started to collect last summer. Here is my small collection: 

ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 5 MOTIFS ONYX BRACELET
ALHAMBRA VINTAGE ONYX EARCLIPS 
ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 10 MOTIFS ONYX NECKLACE
ALHAMBRA VINTAGE WATCH MEDIUM DIAMOND PAVE


----------



## peppers90

thimp said:


> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.



Nothing humble about that!!! GORGEOUS collection, *thimp!!*


----------



## tbbbjb

lovechanel71 said:


> I'm new to VCA. Just started to collect last summer. Here is my small collection:
> 
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 5 MOTIFS ONYX BRACELET
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE ONYX EARCLIPS
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 10 MOTIFS ONYX NECKLACE
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE WATCH MEDIUM DIAMOND PAVE



Lovely collection!


----------



## thimp

Samia said:


> Wow!! such a perfect collection, is there anything else you wish to add?


Thank you! That's an excellent question. I've been wavering over the decision to purchase the small lotus earrings for eons, but somehow, I'm still undecided. Maybe this pending June price increase will motivate me to act.


----------



## thimp

peppers90 said:


> Nothing humble about that!!! GORGEOUS collection, *thimp!!*


Thank you, peppers90


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Hi Thimp, love your pieces nice to see them again !!


Thank you, I'll take two! And a big congrats to your Large Cosmos pendant! It looks perfect on you!


----------



## LVoeletters

thimp said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.



GORGEOUS! A dream collection!


----------



## Suzie

lovechanel71 said:


> I'm new to VCA. Just started to collect last summer. Here is my small collection:
> 
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 5 MOTIFS ONYX BRACELET
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE ONYX EARCLIPS
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 10 MOTIFS ONYX NECKLACE
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE WATCH MEDIUM DIAMOND PAVE



Your collection is stunning!


----------



## lovechanel71

tbbbjb said:


> Lovely collection!



thank you!


----------



## lovechanel71

Suzie said:


> Your collection is stunning!



many thanks! I hope to bring more goodies home

have to save up now.


----------



## lovechanel71

thimp said:


> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.



i love the cosmos pendant!! don't know when i can bring one home!

am drooling over your collection!


----------



## Samia

thimp said:


> Thank you! That's an excellent question. I've been wavering over the decision to purchase the small lotus earrings for eons, but somehow, I'm still undecided. Maybe this pending June price increase will motivate me to act.



That would be a great addition your collection


----------



## I'll take two

lovechanel71 said:


> I'm new to VCA. Just started to collect last summer. Here is my small collection:
> 
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 5 MOTIFS ONYX BRACELET
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE ONYX EARCLIPS
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 10 MOTIFS ONYX NECKLACE
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE WATCH MEDIUM DIAMOND PAVE


Gorgeous !!


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Thank you, I'll take two! And a big congrats to your Large Cosmos pendant! It looks perfect on you!


Thanks Thimp,do let us know if you go for the Lotus earrings.
I know you were very tempted but undecided last year . We all have these Dilema's with VCA as all the things are so lovely.
I myself am just about to go for the Lotus ring which I have been dreaming of since I saw the last modelling shots that you posted around Christmas time  .


----------



## kim_mac

thimp - love looking at your collection!  so well thought out.  i love that you picked your favorites from various collections.  

lovechanel - love the onyx with yg - so classic and beautiful.  i have a feeling you've just begun haha!  enjoy!


----------



## kim_mac

I'll take two said:


> Thanks Thimp,do let us know if you go for the Lotus earrings.
> I know you were very tempted but undecided last year . We all have these Dilema's with VCA as all the things are so lovely.
> I myself am just about to go for the Lotus ring which I have been dreaming of since I saw the last modelling shots that you posted around Christmas time  .



oooh, the lotus ring - so iconic and in my opinion the most striking VCA piece!  it will look gorgeous with the rest of your collection!  my SIL has it and i LOVE playing with it whenever i get the chance!


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Thanks Thimp,do let us know if you go for the Lotus earrings.
> I know you were very tempted but undecided last year . We all have these Dilema's with VCA as all the things are so lovely.
> I myself am just about to go for the Lotus ring which I have been dreaming of since I saw the last modelling shots that you posted around Christmas time  .


I'll take two, you have such an iconic collections of VCA! I think the Lotus ring would be a perfect addition. It's so fun, versatile, and very VCA. Plus, your daughters will love it.


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> thimp - love looking at your collection!  so well thought out.  i love that you picked your favorites from various collections.
> 
> lovechanel - love the onyx with yg - so classic and beautiful.  i have a feeling you've just begun haha!  enjoy!


Thank you, sweetie! You know how I drool over your collection! And a big congrats to your cosmos pendant! So perfect on you! I esp. love how you paired it with the frivole earrings and ring.


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> I'll take two, you have such an iconic collections of VCA! I think the Lotus ring would be a perfect addition. It's so fun, versatile, and very VCA. Plus, your daughters will love it.


Thanks Thimp ,funny you should mention my daughters as my youngest was pleading with her dad to buy it for her birthday because she loved it so much .She knew there was no chance ,but thought it was worth a try !!! Her pleading was so impressive I think that is why my DH said I should get it . I will definitely let her wear it occasionally ( but only in our company )as a reward .


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> oooh, the lotus ring - so iconic and in my opinion the most striking VCA piece!  it will look gorgeous with the rest of your collection!  my SIL has it and i LOVE playing with it whenever i get the chance!


Thanks Kim,
I'm going to store to try it on tomorrow . I have never worn a between the fingers ring before so am not sure how to decide on the right size without trying a few on.


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.


 
Beautiful collection!  I especially love your pave pieces.  They must look amazing when worn together!


----------



## G&Smommy

lovechanel71 said:


> I'm new to VCA. Just started to collect last summer. Here is my small collection:
> 
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 5 MOTIFS ONYX BRACELET
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE ONYX EARCLIPS
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 10 MOTIFS ONYX NECKLACE
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE WATCH MEDIUM DIAMOND PAVE


 
Beautiful collection!  I love the pave watch!


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes, I have around 14 boxes stacked up right now....
> Slightly embarrassing.
> I really do love the pieces that I have acquired, though!
> Will try to take some photos tomorrow....still trying to get little ones to bed and this mommy is tired.


excited beyond words to see this!!!!!!!!!!! 14 wow!!!!


----------



## Nymf

Florasun said:


> This is all I have at the moment. I have returned things and sold things, wending my way towards a workable collection. Unfortunately for my wallet building my VCA collection (like Hermes) is going to be a lifelong avocation....
> 
> View attachment 1616326


 
How much are the white alhambra 'stud' earrings with yellow gold please?


----------



## Nymf

please ignore, I found the other thread and I can't find the delete button


----------



## Florasun

Nymf said:


> please ignore, I found the other thread and I can't find the delete button


No problem! I was going to say they have increased a bit since I bought them, so I'm not sure what the current price is.


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> Hi ladies! Have not posted in ages! Just stumbled upon this thread. Here is my humble collection.
> 20 motif mop, wg
> 20 motif turquoise, wg
> small cosmos pendant
> pave frivole earrings
> lotus ring
> Thank you for letting me share.


Love your collection! I would describe it as divine, not humble!


----------



## tbbbjb

Bump, just because I really enjoy the eye candy in this thread


----------



## CATEYES

tbbbjb said:


> Bump, just because I really enjoy the eye candy in this thread


I agree! Too many beauties-I keep waiting for more to dream about!!


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> I agree! Too many beauties-I keep waiting for more to dream about!!


This is a great thread !!
I will try and join the party and take a few shots of my pieces ,
Although I'm not the best photographer .


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> This is a great thread !!
> I will try and join the party and take a few shots of my pieces ,
> Although I'm not the best photographer .



It is my greatest wish to have a peek into your gorgeous VCA collection!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> This is a great thread !!
> I will try and join the party and take a few shots of my pieces ,
> Although I'm not the best photographer .


 Yeah!!!


----------



## I'll take two

I don't have photo's of everything but will add these for now. Sorry about photo quality !!


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> I don't have photo's of everything but will add these for now. Sorry about photo quality !!
> 
> View attachment 1730708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730705


I just died and gone to VCA heaven! STUNNING! I love your medium cosmos pendant the most.


----------



## antsgrl1119

I'll take two - your collection is amazing! Enjoy every piece...they are gorgeous!


----------



## I'll take two

Thanks ladies you obviously overlooked my bad photography 
I really will try and take some photo's that do them justice one day !


----------



## kim_mac

gorgeous collection, i'll take two!  my eyes didn't know where to look first!  thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

lovechanel71 said:


> I'm new to VCA. Just started to collect last summer. Here is my small collection:
> 
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 5 MOTIFS ONYX BRACELET
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE ONYX EARCLIPS
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE 10 MOTIFS ONYX NECKLACE
> ALHAMBRA VINTAGE WATCH MEDIUM DIAMOND PAVE


Wow,amazing collection!


----------



## CATEYES

I'lltaketwo: wow!!! All lovely! Thanks for sharing your awesome collection


----------



## Tall1Grl

i'll take two said:


> i don't have photo's of everything but will add these for now. Sorry about photo quality !!
> 
> View attachment 1730708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730705


i love your collection too!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Here are some of my pix of 5 motif yg mop that I just got with my sweet yg mop..











thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## I'll take two

Thank you ladies for your kind words  !
Tall1grl congrats on your new bracelets.


----------



## threepwood

I love this thread!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CATEYES

Tall1grl-very pretty together. Perfect combo!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two: wow!!!!! Dream collection!


----------



## I'll take two

Thanks for your kind words
Just a quick pic of  the Small cosmos earrings


----------



## tbbbjb

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for your kind words
> Just a quick pic of  the Small cosmos earrings
> 
> View attachment 1735613



Stunning!  They suit you well!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for your kind words
> Just a quick pic of  the Small cosmos earrings
> 
> View attachment 1735613


For small size, they are not small-but perfect bling!


----------



## LVoeletters

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for your kind words
> Just a quick pic of  the Small cosmos earrings
> 
> View attachment 1735613


very chic!!


----------



## LVoeletters

sjunky13 said:


> Thought it would be fun to see everyones collections. I know some of us have great stuff and a wonderfull collection.  Please add your VCA family pics ..   I will start with my humble but happy collection.
> 
> 5 Motif MOP YG
> 5 Motif Onyx YG
> 5 Motif Turquoise YG
> 
> 2 Motif MOP dangle earrings.
> 
> I will update as it grows!


do u wear them all together or mix and match the bracelets? how often do you wear them? Love everything!


----------



## dialv

My VCA family grew a little so I thought I would update my pic.


----------



## LVoeletters

dialv said:


> My VCA family grew a little so I thought I would update my pic.


wow!


----------



## G&Smommy

dialv said:


> My VCA family grew a little so I thought I would update my pic.


 
Beautiful!  I don't see the Lucky Alhambra bracelet very often and it is such a unique piece!


----------



## CATEYES

dialv said:


> My VCA family grew a little so I thought I would update my pic.


What a nice variety in your collection! I've never seen the 5 motif in turquoise-TDF!! I like how you had your 10 motif necklace extended. Did you have VCA do that or did you have to take it to a jeweler? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dialv

^ yes VCA made the extension and did a really nice job of it. It is a 3 inch, they asked for the necklace so it could be matched up. Thank you for the nice comments.


----------



## Tall1Grl

dialv said:


> My VCA family grew a little so I thought I would update my pic.


 
Wow Dialv!Absolutely stunning!


----------



## LVoeletters

Tall1Grl said:


> Here are some of my pix of 5 motif yg mop that I just got with my sweet yg mop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share!!


this is so cute! please post this in the 5 motif stacking thread!


----------



## Tall1Grl

LVoeletters said:


> this is so cute! please post this in the 5 motif stacking thread!


 
thank you for that, ok i will!


----------



## j0s1e267

Very late to the game but better late than never.  BethC and I talked about this years ago so here is my VCA family!

The lighting is kinda bad but here are the pieces.

*Rings*
Diamonds and Blue Sapphires WG Estate Kiss Ring
Perlee WG Diamonds Ring
Frivole YG 2-Flower BTF ring
Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise MOP BTF ring
Vintage Alhambra YG Single MOP with diamond ring

*Necklaces*
Frivole WG with diamonds necklace
Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Butterfly necklace
Xmas LE WG Single MOP with diamond necklace
Lotus small WG necklace

*Bracelets*
Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs Turquoise bracelet
Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs MOP bracelet
Perlee RG bracelet

I have a pair of Sweet Alhambra WG Turquoise earrings that is not in the family portrait because it has been sent back to the boutique to get posts extended.  

My Vintage Alhambra WG Turquoise bracelet will be sent back to the boutique because I have noticed black smudges on the all motifs which I have not been able to remove.  I hope that they can do something about it.  It is my fave bracelet, I will be so sad if my turquoise is "dying" ..... 

Three brief additions I had were Frivole YG earrings (small), Cosmos pendant (small) and THE Lotus BTF ring.  The earrings were way too heavy for my tiny ear lopes.  The pin on the Cosmos pendant was bothering me.  I didn't miss it then but I have been missing it over the past few months.  What surprised me is how I did not miss THE Lotus BTF ring.  I guess the thrill after attaining it was gone and I decided to be more practical so I put the money towards Cartier Love bracelets instead.

I believe DH has purchased the Vintage Alhambra RG 5-motifs bracelet for my birthday in July so that will be a new addition to my VCA family!


----------



## G&Smommy

j0s1e267 said:


> Very late to the game but better late than never. BethC and I talked about this years ago so here is my VCA family!
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here are the pieces.
> 
> *Rings*
> Diamonds and Blue Sapphires WG Estate Kiss Ring
> Perlee WG Diamonds Ring
> Frivole YG 2-Flower BTF ring
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise MOP BTF ring
> Vintage Alhambra YG Single MOP with diamond ring
> 
> *Necklaces*
> Frivole WG with diamonds necklace
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Butterfly necklace
> Xmas LE WG Single MOP with diamond necklace
> Lotus small WG necklace
> 
> *Bracelets*
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs Turquoise bracelet
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs MOP bracelet
> Perlee RG bracelet
> 
> I have a pair of Sweet Alhambra WG Turquoise earrings that is not in the family portrait because it has been sent back to the boutique to get posts extended.
> 
> My Vintage Alhambra WG Turquoise bracelet will be sent back to the boutique because I have noticed black smudges on the all motifs which I have not been able to remove. I hope that they can do something about it. It is my fave bracelet, I will be so sad if my turquoise is "dying" .....
> 
> Three brief additions I had were Frivole YG earrings (small), Cosmos pendant (small) and THE Lotus BTF ring. The earrings were way too heavy for my tiny ear lopes. The pin on the Cosmos pendant was bothering me. I didn't miss it then but I have been missing it over the past few months. What surprised me is how I did not miss THE Lotus BTF ring. I guess the thrill after attaining it was gone and I decided to be more practical so I put the money towards Cartier Love bracelets instead.
> 
> I believe DH has purchased the Vintage Alhambra RG 5-motifs bracelet for my birthday in July so that will be a new addition to my VCA family!


 

Beautiful family!  You have some great pieces from a number of different collections!


----------



## LVoeletters

j0s1e267 said:


> Very late to the game but better late than never.  BethC and I talked about this years ago so here is my VCA family!
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here are the pieces.
> 
> *Rings*
> Diamonds and Blue Sapphires WG Estate Kiss Ring
> Perlee WG Diamonds Ring
> Frivole YG 2-Flower BTF ring
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise MOP BTF ring
> Vintage Alhambra YG Single MOP with diamond ring
> 
> *Necklaces*
> Frivole WG with diamonds necklace
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Butterfly necklace
> Xmas LE WG Single MOP with diamond necklace
> Lotus small WG necklace
> 
> *Bracelets*
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs Turquoise bracelet
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs MOP bracelet
> Perlee RG bracelet
> 
> I have a pair of Sweet Alhambra WG Turquoise earrings that is not in the family portrait because it has been sent back to the boutique to get posts extended.
> 
> My Vintage Alhambra WG Turquoise bracelet will be sent back to the boutique because I have noticed black smudges on the all motifs which I have not been able to remove.  I hope that they can do something about it.  It is my fave bracelet, I will be so sad if my turquoise is "dying" .....
> 
> Three brief additions I had were Frivole YG earrings (small), Cosmos pendant (small) and THE Lotus BTF ring.  The earrings were way too heavy for my tiny ear lopes.  The pin on the Cosmos pendant was bothering me.  I didn't miss it then but I have been missing it over the past few months.  What surprised me is how I did not miss THE Lotus BTF ring.  I guess the thrill after attaining it was gone and I decided to be more practical so I put the money towards Cartier Love bracelets instead.
> 
> I believe DH has purchased the Vintage Alhambra RG 5-motifs bracelet for my birthday in July so that will be a new addition to my VCA family!


WOW! Which ring, bracelet, and necklace are your number 1 fave? Which do you find yourself wearing the most?


----------



## purseaddictnew

j0s1e267 said:


> Very late to the game but better late than never. BethC and I talked about this years ago so here is my VCA family!
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here are the pieces.
> 
> *Rings*
> Diamonds and Blue Sapphires WG Estate Kiss Ring
> Perlee WG Diamonds Ring
> Frivole YG 2-Flower BTF ring
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise MOP BTF ring
> Vintage Alhambra YG Single MOP with diamond ring
> 
> *Necklaces*
> Frivole WG with diamonds necklace
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Butterfly necklace
> Xmas LE WG Single MOP with diamond necklace
> Lotus small WG necklace
> 
> *Bracelets*
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs Turquoise bracelet
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs MOP bracelet
> Perlee RG bracelet
> 
> I have a pair of Sweet Alhambra WG Turquoise earrings that is not in the family portrait because it has been sent back to the boutique to get posts extended.
> 
> My Vintage Alhambra WG Turquoise bracelet will be sent back to the boutique because I have noticed black smudges on the all motifs which I have not been able to remove. I hope that they can do something about it. It is my fave bracelet, I will be so sad if my turquoise is "dying" .....
> 
> Three brief additions I had were Frivole YG earrings (small), Cosmos pendant (small) and THE Lotus BTF ring. The earrings were way too heavy for my tiny ear lopes. The pin on the Cosmos pendant was bothering me. I didn't miss it then but I have been missing it over the past few months. What surprised me is how I did not miss THE Lotus BTF ring. I guess the thrill after attaining it was gone and I decided to be more practical so I put the money towards Cartier Love bracelets instead.
> 
> I believe DH has purchased the Vintage Alhambra RG 5-motifs bracelet for my birthday in July so that will be a new addition to my VCA family!


 

gorgeous collection! 
Hope your turquoise bracelet will be OK.


----------



## tbbbjb

j0s1e267 said:


> Very late to the game but better late than never.  BethC and I talked about this years ago so here is my VCA family!
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here are the pieces.
> 
> *Rings*
> Diamonds and Blue Sapphires WG Estate Kiss Ring
> Perlee WG Diamonds Ring
> Frivole YG 2-Flower BTF ring
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise MOP BTF ring
> Vintage Alhambra YG Single MOP with diamond ring
> 
> *Necklaces*
> Frivole WG with diamonds necklace
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Butterfly necklace
> Xmas LE WG Single MOP with diamond necklace
> Lotus small WG necklace
> 
> *Bracelets*
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs Turquoise bracelet
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs MOP bracelet
> Perlee RG bracelet
> 
> I have a pair of Sweet Alhambra WG Turquoise earrings that is not in the family portrait because it has been sent back to the boutique to get posts extended.
> 
> My Vintage Alhambra WG Turquoise bracelet will be sent back to the boutique because I have noticed black smudges on the all motifs which I have not been able to remove.  I hope that they can do something about it.  It is my fave bracelet, I will be so sad if my turquoise is "dying" .....
> 
> Three brief additions I had were Frivole YG earrings (small), Cosmos pendant (small) and THE Lotus BTF ring.  The earrings were way too heavy for my tiny ear lopes.  The pin on the Cosmos pendant was bothering me.  I didn't miss it then but I have been missing it over the past few months.  What surprised me is how I did not miss THE Lotus BTF ring.  I guess the thrill after attaining it was gone and I decided to be more practical so I put the money towards Cartier Love bracelets instead.
> 
> I believe DH has purchased the Vintage Alhambra RG 5-motifs bracelet for my birthday in July so that will be a new addition to my VCA family!



What a well rounded collection!  I hope VCA has an easy fix for your turquoise bracelet.


----------



## Bethc

j0s1e267 said:
			
		

> Very late to the game but better late than never.  BethC and I talked about this years ago so here is my VCA family!
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here are the pieces.
> 
> Rings
> Diamonds and Blue Sapphires WG Estate Kiss Ring
> Perlee WG Diamonds Ring
> Frivole YG 2-Flower BTF ring
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise MOP BTF ring
> Vintage Alhambra YG Single MOP with diamond ring
> 
> Necklaces
> Frivole WG with diamonds necklace
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Butterfly necklace
> Xmas LE WG Single MOP with diamond necklace
> Lotus small WG necklace
> 
> Bracelets
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs Turquoise bracelet
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs MOP bracelet
> Perlee RG bracelet
> 
> I have a pair of Sweet Alhambra WG Turquoise earrings that is not in the family portrait because it has been sent back to the boutique to get posts extended.
> 
> My Vintage Alhambra WG Turquoise bracelet will be sent back to the boutique because I have noticed black smudges on the all motifs which I have not been able to remove.  I hope that they can do something about it.  It is my fave bracelet, I will be so sad if my turquoise is "dying" .....
> 
> Three brief additions I had were Frivole YG earrings (small), Cosmos pendant (small) and THE Lotus BTF ring.  The earrings were way too heavy for my tiny ear lopes.  The pin on the Cosmos pendant was bothering me.  I didn't miss it then but I have been missing it over the past few months.  What surprised me is how I did not miss THE Lotus BTF ring.  I guess the thrill after attaining it was gone and I decided to be more practical so I put the money towards Cartier Love bracelets instead.
> 
> I believe DH has purchased the Vintage Alhambra RG 5-motifs bracelet for my birthday in July so that will be a new addition to my VCA family!



Wow!  You have a great collection!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Fabulous collection!


----------



## Junkenpo

j0s1e267 said:


> Very late to the game but better late than never.  BethC and I talked about this years ago so here is my VCA family!



Oh my! This is a beautiful collection!


----------



## dialv

Love your collection,  the turquoise mop btf is beautiful. What a great variety of rings and necklaces.


----------



## Samia

j0s1e267 said:


> Very late to the game but better late than never.  BethC and I talked about this years ago so here is my VCA family!
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here are the pieces.
> 
> *Rings*
> Diamonds and Blue Sapphires WG Estate Kiss Ring
> Perlee WG Diamonds Ring
> Frivole YG 2-Flower BTF ring
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise MOP BTF ring
> Vintage Alhambra YG Single MOP with diamond ring
> 
> *Necklaces*
> Frivole WG with diamonds necklace
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Butterfly necklace
> Xmas LE WG Single MOP with diamond necklace
> Lotus small WG necklace
> 
> *Bracelets*
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs Turquoise bracelet
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs MOP bracelet
> Perlee RG bracelet


Wow, great collection and variety, I love the Perlee pieces!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks everyone! 

I hope that my turquoise is OK.  If fixed, I will start babying it!

Some pieces that I *hope* to add to my collection will be the small Cosmos pendant without the pin (my SA said it is possible?!?!) and a RG Perlee diamond bracelet , it's TDF!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

^^I'm dying for the cosmos pendant as well! but that won't happen for a very long time. I'd also love a MOP 10 motif.... maybe next year. The perlee is sooo beautiful.


----------



## einseine

Finally, I am posting my VCA family photo.  It's still a small family, though.  Collecting pieces one by one is very enjoyable!

- Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, YG, onyx
- Vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif, YG, onyx
- Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, PG X 2
- Vintage alhambra earclips in PG


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Finally, I am posting my VCA family photo.  It's still a small family, though.  Collecting pieces one by one is very enjoyable!
> 
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, PG X 2
> - Vintage alhambra earclips in PG



Gorgeous!!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Finally, I am posting my VCA family photo.  It's still a small family, though.  Collecting pieces one by one is very enjoyable!
> 
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, PG X 2
> - Vintage alhambra earclips in PG


Lovely collection!!


----------



## thimp

einseine said:


> Finally, I am posting my VCA family photo.  It's still a small family, though.  Collecting pieces one by one is very enjoyable!
> 
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, PG X 2
> - Vintage alhambra earclips in PG


You have a beautiful collection! It's very wise to collect one piece at a time.


----------



## einseine

Samia said:


> Gorgeous!!


 


CATEYES said:


> Lovely collection!!


 


thimp said:


> You have a beautiful collection! It's very wise to collect one piece at a time.


 
Thank you ladies for your kind comments! I am quite a newbie in the VCA addiction club. (joined last December!) My collection is small yet, but I very much enjoy viewing all the VCA purchases & reveals in the tpf!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind comments! I am quite a newbie in the VCA addiction club. (joined last December!) My collection is small yet, but I very much enjoy viewing all the VCA purchases & reveals in the tpf!


 
That's an impressive collection only having started in Dec!!  Good for you!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> That's an impressive collection only having started in Dec!! Good for you!


 
Do you think so? It's probably because I purchased two pieces (10+5 & 10+10) at a time to wear as a long necklace.


----------



## dolphingirl

einseine said:


> Finally, I am posting my VCA family photo. It's still a small family, though. Collecting pieces one by one is very enjoyable!
> 
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, PG X 2
> - Vintage alhambra earclips in PG


 
This is a beautiful collection.. I think you are doing the right thing by buying pieces one by one and wear them in different ways.  

I'm also working toward my collection.......but very slowly.


----------



## einseine

dolphingirl said:


> This is a beautiful collection.. I think you are doing the right thing by buying pieces one by one and wear them in different ways.
> 
> I'm also working toward my collection.......but very slowly.


 
Thanks dolphingirl!  I love alhambra pieces!  They are very wearable.  I think I am slowing down... My next purchase will be next year!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Do you think so? It's probably because I purchased two pieces (10+5 & 10+10) at a time to wear as a long necklace.



Uhhhh...yes! Very nice for a newbie!!! Lol! You are a lucky girl!


----------



## Koga

kim_mac said:


> here's a pic of my family. i hope to add a few more pieces and then i'm done (famous last words)!


What a lovely collection you have Kim-mac.


----------



## couturequeen

My sweet family!


----------



## CATEYES

couturequeen said:


> My sweet family!


Super cute fam!!!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

j0s1e267 said:
			
		

> Very late to the game but better late than never.  BethC and I talked about this years ago so here is my VCA family!
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here are the pieces.
> 
> Rings
> Diamonds and Blue Sapphires WG Estate Kiss Ring
> Perlee WG Diamonds Ring
> Frivole YG 2-Flower BTF ring
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise MOP BTF ring
> Vintage Alhambra YG Single MOP with diamond ring
> 
> Necklaces
> Frivole WG with diamonds necklace
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Butterfly necklace
> Xmas LE WG Single MOP with diamond necklace
> Lotus small WG necklace
> 
> Bracelets
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs Turquoise bracelet
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs MOP bracelet
> Perlee RG bracelet
> 
> I have a pair of Sweet Alhambra WG Turquoise earrings that is not in the family portrait because it has been sent back to the boutique to get posts extended.
> 
> My Vintage Alhambra WG Turquoise bracelet will be sent back to the boutique because I have noticed black smudges on the all motifs which I have not been able to remove.  I hope that they can do something about it.  It is my fave bracelet, I will be so sad if my turquoise is "dying" .....
> 
> Three brief additions I had were Frivole YG earrings (small), Cosmos pendant (small) and THE Lotus BTF ring.  The earrings were way too heavy for my tiny ear lopes.  The pin on the Cosmos pendant was bothering me.  I didn't miss it then but I have been missing it over the past few months.  What surprised me is how I did not miss THE Lotus BTF ring.  I guess the thrill after attaining it was gone and I decided to be more practical so I put the money towards Cartier Love bracelets instead.
> 
> I believe DH has purchased the Vintage Alhambra RG 5-motifs bracelet for my birthday in July so that will be a new addition to my VCA family!



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## I'll take two

j0s1e267 said:


> Very late to the game but better late than never.  BethC and I talked about this years ago so here is my VCA family!
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here are the pieces.
> 
> *Rings*
> Diamonds and Blue Sapphires WG Estate Kiss Ring
> Perlee WG Diamonds Ring
> Frivole YG 2-Flower BTF ring
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise MOP BTF ring
> Vintage Alhambra YG Single MOP with diamond ring
> 
> *Necklaces*
> Frivole WG with diamonds necklace
> Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Butterfly necklace
> Xmas LE WG Single MOP with diamond necklace
> Lotus small WG necklace
> 
> *Bracelets*
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs Turquoise bracelet
> Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motifs MOP bracelet
> Perlee RG bracelet
> 
> I have a pair of Sweet Alhambra WG Turquoise earrings that is not in the family portrait because it has been sent back to the boutique to get posts extended.
> 
> My Vintage Alhambra WG Turquoise bracelet will be sent back to the boutique because I have noticed black smudges on the all motifs which I have not been able to remove.  I hope that they can do something about it.  It is my fave bracelet, I will be so sad if my turquoise is "dying" .....
> 
> Three brief additions I had were Frivole YG earrings (small), Cosmos pendant (small) and THE Lotus BTF ring.  The earrings were way too heavy for my tiny ear lopes.  The pin on the Cosmos pendant was bothering me.  I didn't miss it then but I have been missing it over the past few months.  What surprised me is how I did not miss THE Lotus BTF ring.  I guess the thrill after attaining it was gone and I decided to be more practical so I put the money towards Cartier Love bracelets instead.
> 
> I believe DH has purchased the Vintage Alhambra RG 5-motifs bracelet for my birthday in July so that will be a new addition to my VCA family!


Beautiful collection thanks for sharing. I especially love your estate kiss ring ,beautiful !!!
I once saw one on an auction site but sadly I had just missed the auction date (sigh )

I am surprised you didn't love the Lotus ring more I think it is stunning . Which finger did you have it sized on . I prefer the right hand wedding finger when closed , when worn open I like it across the pinky finger and wedding finger .(saw a picture of Cameron Diaz wearing it like that)
With the Cosmos pendant my boutique supplied it with a fitting for the uncovered pin so it has never been a problem for me.
If you decide to get another ask your boutique to supply something .


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Finally, I am posting my VCA family photo.  It's still a small family, though.  Collecting pieces one by one is very enjoyable!
> 
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, PG X 2
> - Vintage alhambra earclips in PG


So pretty congrats,the rose gold is beautiful !!!


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> So pretty congrats,the rose gold is beautiful !!!


 
Thanks I'll take two!!! I cannot wait your NEW family portrait!!! Must be !!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Coffee Addicted said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you


----------



## j0s1e267

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Beautiful collection thanks for sharing. I especially love your estate kiss ring ,beautiful !!!
> I once saw one on an auction site but sadly I had just missed the auction date (sigh )
> 
> I am surprised you didn't love the Lotus ring more I think it is stunning . Which finger did you have it sized on . I prefer the right hand wedding finger when closed , when worn open I like it across the pinky finger and wedding finger .(saw a picture of Cameron Diaz wearing it like that)
> With the Cosmos pendant my boutique supplied it with a fitting for the uncovered pin so it has never been a problem for me.
> If you decide to get another ask your boutique to supply something .




Thank you!  I would love to see yours especially with your new additions!

The estate kiss ring was actually my very first VCA piece, can you believe it??  That was followed by the Frivole 2-flowers BTF ring.  For years, THE Lotus ring was my goal.  I wore it as a RHR, open between my 3rd and 4th fingers.  I was a little bothered by the leaf pressing into my knuckles and the boutique said they cannot do anything about it .  Occasionally, I do have regrets about the Cosmos pendant, it's on my wish list along with the Perlee RG diamond clovers bracelet


----------



## einseine

I should be very, very, veeerrryyy goooood for a while.    My VCA family will remain unchanged until next summer, so I took a commemorative photo.  lol   I am really happy with the current members.  Nothing on my wish list for this year.  Thanks for letting me share & update!  Love my PG Perlee Signature!


----------



## Lharding

einseine said:


> I should be very, very, veeerrryyy goooood for a while.    My VCA family will remain unchanged until next summer, so I took a commemorative photo.  lol   I am really happy with the current members.  Nothing on my wish list for this year.  Thanks for letting me share & update!  Love my PG Perlee Signature!



Gorgeous family!  Looking forward to see your Perlee's twin.


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:
			
		

> I should be very, very, veeerrryyy goooood for a while.    My VCA family will remain unchanged until next summer, so I took a commemorative photo.  lol   I am really happy with the current members.  Nothing on my wish list for this year.  Thanks for letting me share & update!  Love my PG Perlee Signature!



Insane! SOOO beautiful!


----------



## advokaitplm

einseine said:
			
		

> I should be very, very, veeerrryyy goooood for a while.    My VCA family will remain unchanged until next summer, so I took a commemorative photo.  lol   I am really happy with the current members.  Nothing on my wish list for this year.  Thanks for letting me share & update!  Love my PG Perlee Signature!



Is that PG with grey MOP?! Whatever it is its a beautiful combo, love!


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> I should be very, very, veeerrryyy goooood for a while.  My VCA family will remain unchanged until next summer, so I took a commemorative photo. lol I am really happy with the current members. Nothing on my wish list for this year. Thanks for letting me share & update! Love my PG Perlee Signature!


 
Beautiful family!  Your pieces all complement one another so well!


----------



## G&Smommy

Updated family photo:

Pendants - Magic MOP WG and Magic Pave 
Bracelets - MOP WG and Chalcedony WG
Rings - Magic BTF Grey and White MOP WG and Pave Magic Single Motif

Hoping to add some Frivole (pave ring), Cosmos (pendant), Perlee (pave clover bangle), and Lotus (earrings) pieces so it is not all Alhambra!


----------



## purseaddictnew

einseine said:


> I should be very, very, veeerrryyy goooood for a while.  My VCA family will remain unchanged until next summer, so I took a commemorative photo. lol I am really happy with the current members. Nothing on my wish list for this year. Thanks for letting me share & update! Love my PG Perlee Signature!


 Fabulous collection!


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Updated family photo:
> 
> Pendants - Magic MOP WG and Magic Pave
> Bracelets - MOP WG and Chalcedony WG
> Rings - Magic BTF Grey and White MOP WG and Pave Magic Single Motif
> 
> Hoping to add some Frivole (pave ring), Cosmos (pendant), Perlee (pave clover bangle), and Lotus (earrings) pieces so it is not all Alhambra!


G&Smommy and Einseine  Lovely collections !!!
These family portrait pictures really do fuel VCA additions, it is a good job there is a support group thread LOL 
I am such a fan of VCA Alhambra (the pave pieces in particular) but am trying to show some restraint at the moment as I would like a replacement engagement ring in the near future .


----------



## einseine

phillj12 said:


> Insane! SOOO beautiful!


 
Thanks phillj! I purchased my first VCA piece last December. VCA is my most favorite brand since then!!!



advokaitplm said:


> Is that PG with grey MOP?! Whatever it is its a beautiful combo, love!


 
Thanks advokatplm! Yes, the sweet necklace is gray MOP! Love it!



G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful family! Your pieces all complement one another so well!


 
Thanks G&Smomy! Your family is gorgeours!!! I need a diamond member!



purseaddictnew said:


> Fabulous collection!


 
Thanks purseaddictnew!



I'll take two said:


> G&Smommy and Einseine Lovely collections !!!
> These family portrait pictures really do fuel VCA additions, it is a good job there is a support group thread LOL
> I am such a fan of VCA Alhambra (the pave pieces in particular) but am trying to show some restraint at the moment as I would like a replacement engagement ring in the near future .


 
Thanks I'll take two!! 
Me, too! I am a big fan of Alhambra, "clover and perlee(small bead)." 
If I purchase a diamond/pave piece, it would be alhambra/clover diamond one!


----------



## wren

einseine said:


> I should be very, very, veeerrryyy goooood for a while.    My VCA family will remain unchanged until next summer, so I took a commemorative photo.  lol   I am really happy with the current members.  Nothing on my wish list for this year.  Thanks for letting me share & update!  Love my PG Perlee Signature!



Gorgeous collection, and they look beautiful on you!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful collection!
Love the color of your grey mop.


einseine said:


> I should be very, very, veeerrryyy goooood for a while.    My VCA family will remain unchanged until next summer, so I took a commemorative photo.  lol   I am really happy with the current members.  Nothing on my wish list for this year.  Thanks for letting me share & update!  Love my PG Perlee Signature!


----------



## einseine

wren said:


> Gorgeous collection, and they look beautiful on you!!


 
Thanks wren! I wear them every day and very happy!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful collection!
> Love the color of your grey mop.


 
tgg!!! The colour of the gray MOP is really amazing!!! What's more, it sparkles a lot! I did not expect it sparkles this much!! I am very happy with my collection so far. Thanks for your surpport! Next piece will be Carnelian!!!


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Thanks wren! I wear them every day and very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> tgg!!! The colour of the gray MOP is really amazing!!! What's more, it sparkles a lot! I did not expect it sparkles this much!! I am very happy with my collection so far. Thanks for your surpport! Next piece will be Carnelian!!!


The carnelian necklace looked gorgeous on you !!
It will look  lovely layered with your onyx and pink gold .


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> The carnelian necklace looked gorgeous on you !!
> It will look lovely layered with your onyx and pink gold .


 
Thanks I'll take two!  It seems warm colours look good on me!  I definetely want carnelian necklace, and collect more PG Perlee pieces...


----------



## sbelle

I haven't been good at posting 2012 additions, so thought I'd add a couple here.  One reason I haven't been good is the lighting is always terrible at my house and I can't ever get reasonably good pictures.  

So, here are some not so great pictures of recent additions:

*a 11 motif white mop, yg vintage alhambra necklace*-- 

The 11th motif was added by VCA.   It is the length of a 10 motif with 2 inches added.










*a 16 motif Magic Alahambra carnelian and tiger's eye necklace*

*1)  **against white background *






*2)  against black background*






*a 20 motif blue porcelain white gold vintage alhambra necklace* - available only in Paris

This was really hard to photograph.  Against a white background it looks black.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I haven't been good at posting 2012 additions, so thought I'd add a couple here.  One reason I haven't been good is the lighting is always terrible at my house and I can't ever get reasonably good pictures.
> 
> So, here are some not so great pictures of recent additions:
> 
> *a 11 motif white mop, yg vintage alhambra necklace*--
> 
> The 11th motif was added by VCA.   It is the length of a 10 motif with 2 inches added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a 16 motif Magic Alahambra carnelian and tiger's eye necklace*
> 
> *1)  **against white background *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2)  against black background*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a 20 motif blue porcelain white gold vintage alhambra necklace* - available only in Paris
> 
> This was really hard to photograph.  Against a white background it looks black.



What lovely additions to your family 

I hope you enjoy them in good health and happiness always!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you for your gorgeous photos, your collection is stunning sbelle.


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> *2)  against black background*



oh my goodness sbelle! theses are stunning. if i were anywhere near you while you were wearing the magic, i would want to tackle you and run away!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have the most amazing collection, Sbelle!





sbelle said:


> I haven't been good at posting 2012 additions, so thought I'd add a couple here.  One reason I haven't been good is the lighting is always terrible at my house and I can't ever get reasonably good pictures.
> 
> So, here are some not so great pictures of recent additions:
> 
> *a 11 motif white mop, yg vintage alhambra necklace*--
> 
> The 11th motif was added by VCA.   It is the length of a 10 motif with 2 inches added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a 16 motif Magic Alahambra carnelian and tiger's eye necklace*
> 
> *1)  **against white background *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2)  against black background*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a 20 motif blue porcelain white gold vintage alhambra necklace* - available only in Paris
> 
> This was really hard to photograph.  Against a white background it looks black.


----------



## phillj12

sbelle said:
			
		

> I haven't been good at posting 2012 additions, so thought I'd add a couple here.  One reason I haven't been good is the lighting is always terrible at my house and I can't ever get reasonably good pictures.
> 
> So, here are some not so great pictures of recent additions:
> 
> a 11 motif white mop, yg vintage alhambra necklace--
> 
> The 11th motif was added by VCA.   It is the length of a 10 motif with 2 inches added.
> 
> a 16 motif Magic Alahambra carnelian and tiger's eye necklace
> 
> 1)  against white background
> 
> 2)  against black background
> 
> a 20 motif blue porcelain white gold vintage alhambra necklace - available only in Paris
> 
> This was really hard to photograph.  Against a white background it looks black.



My goodness these are so beautiful! Do you wear them a lot?


----------



## einseine

Gorgeours!!!  I need more vintage alhambra necklaces!!!


sbelle said:


> I haven't been good at posting 2012 additions, so thought I'd add a couple here.  One reason I haven't been good is the lighting is always terrible at my house and I can't ever get reasonably good pictures.
> 
> So, here are some not so great pictures of recent additions:
> 
> *a 11 motif white mop, yg vintage alhambra necklace*--
> 
> The 11th motif was added by VCA.   It is the length of a 10 motif with 2 inches added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeours!!!  I need more vintage alhambra necklaces!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *a 16 motif Magic Alahambra carnelian and tiger's eye necklace*
> 
> *1)  **against white background *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2)  against black background*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a 20 motif blue porcelain white gold vintage alhambra necklace* - available only in Paris
> 
> This was really hard to photograph.  Against a white background it looks black.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

sbelle said:


> *a 20 motif blue porcelain white gold vintage alhambra necklace*[/U] - available only in Paris
> 
> This was really hard to photograph.  Against a white background it looks black.



all of them are so pretty!  I like the blue porcelain the best!  Its gorgeous!!!


----------



## amiravander

Looked through all 24 pages of this thread and there's a puddle of drool forming next to the computer. I only have a vintage Alhambra single motif in carnelain and pave diamond. I started collecting a few years back and am kicking myself for trying to be responsible and not buying all the pieces I wanted when I first saw them. The prices have increased drastically since that time. Sbelle your collection is breathtaking, I saw the blue Sevres in Paris and it's on my wish list.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Love everyone's photos....please keep posting!


----------



## kimber418

Love everyone's photos!  I have to catch up on this thread.  Sbelle, your collection is amazing.  I have to say the 20 motif blue porcelain is my all time favorite.  If it ever became available in the USA it would be at the top of my list!   Thanks for posting all your new pieces.  I think I am wanting a white gold 20 motif in the future.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Love this thread!
Everyone got such nice VCA Families


----------



## Reinita

My small family


----------



## phillj12

Reinita said:
			
		

> My small family



Beautiful!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Reinita said:


> View attachment 2002387
> 
> 
> My small family



This is a beautiful collection.   I love VCA soooo much!  Is the bottom collection all gold?   Lovely!   I can't wait to more VCA!


----------



## Caz71

Junkenpo said:


> Here's a shot of all my sweets together.  I'll be posting modeling shots later in the week.



Luv these so dainty


----------



## Caz71

couturequeen said:


> My sweet family!



In in luv. How much are these if i may ask?


----------



## Reinita

chaneljewel said:
			
		

> This is a beautiful collection.   I love VCA soooo much!  Is the bottom collection all gold?   Lovely!   I can't wait to more VCA!



Thanks! Yes they are, the earrings are from the Vintage Alhambra collection  and the necklace is a design  that I don't know it's name It is suppose to be from the 60's or 70's. I went to VCA in Bal Harbour and they told me that it is aut. But that I should go to VCA in NY for more information on the design. If any of you can help identified it? I will post a better pic of it.  The bracelet is from 1965  and it has 3ct of Burma rubies, it was bought in Paris and at that time it cost 7000 francs, I wonder how much it will be now? Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Reinita

This is a close up of the motifs of the yg necklace


----------



## lubird217

Reinita that is so cool! I love seeing the older pieces. I an tell the VCA chain looks similar on your necklace, that good quality, thick chain.


----------



## lubird217

I can't really get a good shot but here is my whole VCA family! I don't think I had my turquoise necklace (2 motif added extension) the last time I posted here and my MOP earclips were in the shop. 

I love this thread and I've loved going through everyone's collections. The diamond pieces really have me going (anything lotus).

I have so much vintage alhambra but I could have it in every color and it wouldn't be enough! I think once I get to a YG/Onyx 20 motif I can think about some of the other collections.

- YG/MOP 20 Motif 
- YG/MOP Earclips
- Magic Earclips
- WG/TQ 12 Motif Necklace
- WG/TQ Bracelet
- WG/Chalcedony Bracelet


----------



## lubird217

Jen, whenever I wear my bracelets together I keep thinking how beautiful it would be with a neutralizing 5-motif diamond bracelet(!!!) or more realistically something from your WG/MOP collection. Never second guess that good choice.


----------



## Carnel

So many impressive collections, I'm really amazed at all these beautiful VCA pieces...there are no words...gorgeous 

I only have an Alhambra pendant with MOP and small matching earrings, a very very small VCA family! I love the bracelets and necklaces but they're so expensive...


----------



## Suzie

lubird217 said:


> I can't really get a good shot but here is my whole VCA family! I don't think I had my turquoise necklace (2 motif added extension) the last time I posted here and my MOP earclips were in the shop.
> 
> I love this thread and I've loved going through everyone's collections. The diamond pieces really have me going (anything lotus).
> 
> I have so much vintage alhambra but I could have it in every color and it wouldn't be enough! I think once I get to a YG/Onyx 20 motif I can think about some of the other collections.
> 
> - YG/MOP 20 Motif
> - YG/MOP Earclips
> - Magic Earclips
> - WG/TQ 12 Motif Necklace
> - WG/TQ Bracelet
> - WG/Chalcedony Bracelet



Your collection is stunning!


----------



## Reinita

lubird217 said:
			
		

> Reinita that is so cool! I love seeing the older pieces. I an tell the VCA chain looks similar on your necklace, that good quality, thick chain.



Thanks , and your collection is beautiful !


----------



## Florasun

lubird217 said:


> Jen, whenever I wear my bracelets together I keep thinking how beautiful it would be with a neutralizing 5-motif diamond bracelet(!!!) or more realistically something from your WG/MOP collection. Never second guess that good choice.



Beautiful! You have a fabulous collection. ( and I would love a pave bracelet, too!)


----------



## Florasun

Carnel said:


> So many impressive collections, I'm really amazed at all these beautiful VCA pieces...there are no words...gorgeous
> 
> I only have an Alhambra pendant with MOP and small matching earrings, a very very small VCA family! I love the bracelets and necklaces but they're so expensive...



That is not insignificant! I think most of us started that way - with a small purchase - then quickly got sucked in to collecting more!


----------



## I'll take two

Reinita said:


> View attachment 2002387
> 
> 
> My small family


Gorgeous collection ,the solid gold long necklace is just beautiful. What a great find .


lubird217 said:


> I can't really get a good shot but here is my whole VCA family! I don't think I had my turquoise necklace (2 motif added extension) the last time I posted here and my MOP earclips were in the shop.
> 
> I love this thread and I've loved going through everyone's collections. The diamond pieces really have me going (anything lotus).
> 
> I have so much vintage alhambra but I could have it in every color and it wouldn't be enough! I think once I get to a YG/Onyx 20 motif I can think about some of the other collections.
> 
> - YG/MOP 20 Motif
> - YG/MOP Earclips
> - Magic Earclips
> - WG/TQ 12 Motif Necklace
> - WG/TQ Bracelet
> - WG/Chalcedony Bracelet


Again another fab collection. I never tire of seeing these family pics !!


----------



## einseine

lubird217 said:


> I can't really get a good shot but here is my whole VCA family! I don't think I had my turquoise necklace (2 motif added extension) the last time I posted here and my MOP earclips were in the shop.
> 
> I love this thread and I've loved going through everyone's collections. The diamond pieces really have me going (anything lotus).
> 
> I have so much vintage alhambra but I could have it in every color and it wouldn't be enough! I think once I get to a YG/Onyx 20 motif I can think about some of the other collections.
> 
> - YG/MOP 20 Motif
> - YG/MOP Earclips
> - Magic Earclips
> - WG/TQ 12 Motif Necklace
> - WG/TQ Bracelet
> - WG/Chalcedony Bracelet


 
Great collection!


----------



## lebagfairy

I really cherish my VCA pieces and was happy to wear them in my engagement photos. Here is a photo with my white MOP necklace and earrings. Thanks for letting me share with fellow VCA addicts.


----------



## CATEYES

lebagfairy said:


> I really cherish my VCA pieces and was happy to wear them in my engagement photos. Here is a photo with my white MOP necklace and earrings. Thanks for letting me share with fellow VCA addicts.


You look very beautiful! I saw a girl trying on wedding dresses Friday on Say Yes to the Dress who had the mop earclips on and I thought they looked very wedding-like. Is you mop necklace a 20 motif?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lebagfairy said:


> I really cherish my VCA pieces and was happy to wear them in my engagement photos. Here is a photo with my white MOP necklace and earrings. Thanks for letting me share with fellow VCA addicts.



Absolutely love your dress!
Beautiful couple


----------



## lebagfairy

thanks girls. My necklace is two 10 motifs together. I got the 10 motif so I could wear it as a short necklace or combine them for the longer effect.


----------



## Junkenpo

My current trio. Large YG frivole ear clips, 5 motif onyx/yg vintage Alhambra bracelet, single motif carnelian/RG sweet Alhambra bracelet.


----------



## baglvr2012

I am new to this thread and all the collections are stunning and beautiful!  I wish for the day I can have a collection of my own, with a 20 motif onyx as my first!


----------



## phillj12

Junkenpo said:


> My current trio. Large YG frivole ear clips, 5 motif onyx/yg vintage Alhambra bracelet, single motif carnelian/RG sweet Alhambra bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2183890



Beautiful!


----------



## charlouise

Adore everyone's photos through this thread!


----------



## leonietje

Wow! So many beautiful pieces and collections. I can't wait to join the club


----------



## Khad

My VCA family


----------



## I'll take two

Khad said:


> My VCA family


Your picture didn't attach which is a shame as we all love VCA pic's


----------



## Khad

I'll take two said:


> Your picture didn't attach which is a shame as we all love VCA pic's




Sorry!


----------



## CATEYES

Khad said:


> Sorry!


Lovely collection!


----------



## Florasun

Khad said:


> Sorry!



Great collection! I love the three motif earrings!  wish I had a beautiful swan-like neck so I could wear them.


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> My current trio. Large YG frivole ear clips, 5 motif onyx/yg vintage Alhambra bracelet, single motif carnelian/RG sweet Alhambra bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2183890



Somehow I missed this! All that gold - so beautiful and rich looking! Congrats on your lovely collection.


----------



## Khad

Florasun said:


> Great collection! I love the three motif earrings!  wish I had a beautiful swan-like neck so I could wear them.



Thanks!

I am pretty sure that those earrings would look great on your


----------



## Jinsun

My vca family

I love the bracelets the best. I think I'm more of a bracelet gal


----------



## MYH

Lol. It looks like I have pretty similar taste to Khad and Jinsun.  Lovely pieces ladies. 

Here's my small family


----------



## glamourbag

MYH said:


> Lol. It looks like I have pretty similar taste to Khad and Jinsun.  Lovely pieces ladies.
> 
> Here's my small family
> View attachment 2279157





Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2278840
> 
> My vca family
> 
> I love the bracelets the best. I think I'm more of a bracelet gal


Ladies, you are inducing sever VCA envy!


----------



## Bethc

Just bumping this from last year, I'd love to see everyone's additions in one place?


----------



## Bethc

Here's some of my recent additions, please add yours!!













Bethscloset is my IG account, that's why some of the watermarks say it.


----------



## Bethc

Two  more...my computer's not behaving


----------



## Bethc




----------



## bigheart

wow BethC, so nice!  my little two piece collection is nothing compared to yours!


----------



## dialv

Great idea Bethc, this thread is my favorite. I love your malachite bracelet.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bethc said:


> View attachment 2589064
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589067



This green is just stunning!


----------



## couturequeen

I love this thread! Thanks for reviving, *Bethc*.

Here's my updated family.


----------



## lebagfairy

couturequeen said:


> I love this thread! Thanks for reviving, *Bethc*.
> 
> Here's my updated family.



Wow love your collection, I am contemplating the frivole gold earrings next. How did you make the decision between yellow gold and white gold?


----------



## couturequeen

lebagfairy said:


> Wow love your collection, I am contemplating the frivole gold earrings next. How did you make the decision between yellow gold and white gold?



Aw, thanks.

I thought they are both beautiful and both looked good on, but it came down to what I would wear most. Since I like to be matchy-matchy sometimes and my e-ring is white gold, I got those earrings.


----------



## NYTexan

Wow this thread is amazing. So many wonderful pieces and great inspiration. If I would have seen this sooner I probably would have picked up some WG pieces. I can see from all these pics you are a great group to get feedback from as you have been true VCA fans for years. Thanks Bethc for reviving


----------



## NYTexan

sbelle said:


> I haven't been good at posting 2012 additions, so thought I'd add a couple here.  One reason I haven't been good is the lighting is always terrible at my house and I can't ever get reasonably good pictures.
> 
> So, here are some not so great pictures of recent additions:
> 
> *a 11 motif white mop, yg vintage alhambra necklace*--
> 
> The 11th motif was added by VCA.   It is the length of a 10 motif with 2 inches added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a 16 motif Magic Alahambra carnelian and tiger's eye necklace*
> 
> *1)  **against white background *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2)  against black background*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a 20 motif blue porcelain white gold vintage alhambra necklace* - available only in Paris
> 
> This was really hard to photograph.  Against a white background it looks black.


Sbelle-I love that you added a motif to your MOP. I know this was 2 years ago but do you know if they still do this? In addition your porcelain necklace is so fabulous. If VCA really is not going to bring back lapis this may be the only option for those of us that want something dark blue.


----------



## Bethc

Today's jewels, mixing VCA and Cartier &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## ohsohappy

Bethc said:


> Today's jewels, mixing VCA and Cartier &#128153;&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590392


I love the way that you mix and match vca and Catier.  Especially I love your eternity ring(I guess from Cartier?)   If you don't mind, may I ask a question about it. (I just order one)  How do you like it? Is it comfortable?


----------



## anthonyroman06

Candice0985 said:


> ok it's just a modeling picture I don't have any with the boxes right now!
> my small and humble family
> View attachment 1613611
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613612
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613613



Wow. Nice bracelet. Looking very gorgeous in your hand. The style is very unique. I always love this kind of style.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Today's jewels, mixing VCA and Cartier &#128153;&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590392


Your collection is amazing!


----------



## wren

Bethc said:


> Today's jewels, mixing VCA and Cartier &#128153;&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590392



Love it all!  Gorgeous


----------



## smartsoh

Hoping to see more VCA family portrait! Kindly share, thanks!


----------



## NYTexan

NYTexan said:


> Sbelle-I love that you added a motif to your MOP. I know this was 2 years ago but do you know if they still do this? In addition your porcelain necklace is so fabulous. If VCA really is not going to bring back lapis this may be the only option for those of us that want something dark blue.


I called VCA and they said they will not add a motif to any bracelet or necklace. Sounds like they changed their policy over time. I would have loved to have an extra motif added to my necklace


----------



## Caz747

Hi,

I am new to this and have a gorgeous signed 1940's Paris VCA bicycle brooch. Such a lucky find! Beautifully crafted - the bicycle has a sapphire front headlight and ruby rear light. It depicts an elegant lady riding her bike with a bag slung over her shoulder.  Paris is engraved on her bag.  I haven't seen another one like it.

If you'd like to see it, please email me for the image (sorry not sure how to post a photo!):
cazswain25@gmail.com


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Today's jewels, mixing VCA and Cartier &#128153;&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590392



Fabulous!


----------



## tbbbjb

Bump per StudentDoc's request


----------



## einseine

My update.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> My update.


Wow!!! Coming along quite well I see


----------



## StudentDoc

My two babies  Can't wait to see everyone elses!


----------



## StudentDoc

Hm I don't know why my photo did not upload.


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> My update.



What an absolute stunning collection.


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:


> My update.




Gorgeous collection!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> My update.



Beautiful collection. 
Also a great illustration how the VCA pg blends well with yg pieces.


----------



## dessert1st

einseine said:


> My update.




Amazing and so beautiful!  Great selection that will mix and match so perfectly!


----------



## dolphingirl

einseine said:


> My update.



Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Wow!!! Coming along quite well I see





Suzie said:


> What an absolute stunning collection.





Bethc said:


> Gorgeous collection!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful collection.
> Also a great illustration how the VCA pg blends well with yg pieces.





dessert1st said:


> Amazing and so beautiful!  Great selection that will mix and match so perfectly!





dolphingirl said:


> Beautiful, beautiful!



Thanks everyone!  I am pretty happy with what I have now.  With the help of VCA experts like you, I was able to build my collection.  Thank you again!!!  No item on my VCA wishlist at the moment, but I want to purchase a solid WG alhambra necklace if it becomes available in the future!  (I envy Suzie!)&#12288;&#12288;Oh, just one thing..  I am purchasing a diamond line bracelet, as a very special gift from my DH, but realized I could get Perlee pave diamond bracelet in WG if I want.  I'm bit torn, but I think I will stick to the diamond line bracelet.


----------



## hopingoneday

einseine said:


> My update.




Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

StudentDoc said:


> Hm I don't know why my photo did not upload.




Try sizing the pics down.


----------



## pedsdds

einseine said:


> My update.



beautiful collection!! &#10084; everything!


----------



## LVoeletters

love everything!!!! Everytime I see your collection, Einseine, I swoon! Hopefully within the next two years I will have a vca family portrait to share. Is there a cartier family portrait thread as well?


----------



## Cartierangel

einseine said:


> My update.


Fabulous! Looking forward to my first VCA this year.


----------



## einseine

hopingoneday said:


> Beautiful collection!!!





pedsdds said:


> beautiful collection!! &#10084; everything!





LVoeletters said:


> love everything!!!! Everytime I see your collection, Einseine, I swoon! Hopefully within the next two years I will have a vca family portrait to share. Is there a cartier family portrait thread as well?





Cartierangel said:


> Fabulous! Looking forward to my first VCA this year.



Thanks everyone!  Taking a pic of a whole family is really fun and good.  You can think what to purchase next time!  But, I am really done for a while.

Looking forward to everyone's family portrait!


----------



## eddilicious

Hello Fellow VCA Lovers,
Your collections are truly amazing and inspiring! Attached is a photo of my humble  and much loved family:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I apologize for what seems to be a huge photo - I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. Tried for days to upload pics taken with my camera to no avail. Finally just took this one with my mac. I am so not tech-savvy.


----------



## Metrowestmama

eddilicious said:


> Hello Fellow VCA Lovers,
> Your collections are truly amazing and inspiring! Attached is a photo of my humble  and much loved family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for what seems to be a huge photo - I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. Tried for days to upload pics taken with my camera to no avail. Finally just took this one with my mac. I am so not tech-savvy.



That is so lovely!


----------



## Metrowestmama

einseine said:


> My update.



Love looking at this. My inspiration board.


----------



## einseine

Metrowestmama said:


> Love looking at this. My inspiration board.



Thanks Metrowestamama!


----------



## ghoztz

eddilicious said:


> Hello Fellow VCA Lovers,
> Your collections are truly amazing and inspiring! Attached is a photo of my humble  and much loved family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for what seems to be a huge photo - I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. Tried for days to upload pics taken with my camera to no avail. Finally just took this one with my mac. I am so not tech-savvy.



such a lovely collection!!


----------



## dessert1st

eddilicious said:


> Hello Fellow VCA Lovers,
> Your collections are truly amazing and inspiring! Attached is a photo of my humble  and much loved family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for what seems to be a huge photo - I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. Tried for days to upload pics taken with my camera to no avail. Finally just took this one with my mac. I am so not tech-savvy.



Beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eddilicious

Metrowestmama said:


> That is so lovely!





ghoztz said:


> such a lovely collection!!





dessert1st said:


> Beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing!



Thank you for your kind words. 
It is hard to believe that just a little over a year ago I was asking for advice after purchasing my first piece. I'm hoping to add the 5 motif onyx bracelet next thanks to many beautiful inspirations on this thread.


----------



## sjunky13

Ok VCA lovers! Please post family pics! Yay.

Hope we can make this a sticky!


----------



## dialv

sjunky13 said:


> Ok VCA lovers! Please post family pics! Yay.
> 
> Hope we can make this a sticky!




Yes, this is a great thread! Let's revive it! I am going to drag my stuff out in the next few days!


----------



## sjunky13

dialv said:


> Yes, this is a great thread! Let's revive it! I am going to drag my stuff out in the next few days!



Yay!!!  I pmd the mod Mistikat and she said they don't want to sticky threads now, but if it become popular they may do it for us!


so yes this thread is amazing, let's make it popular!


----------



## halliehallie

Here is my contribution. Hope this thread becomes a sticky. 

What do you guys think I should get next? I really like the Magic 3 Motif Alhambra earrings, frivole earrings, MOP magic pendant, and some sort of diamond pendant. Which diamond pendant should it be? Alhambra, frivole, cosmos?  

Thanks for letting me share, guys!! Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Sparkledolll

halliehallie said:


> Here is my contribution. Hope this thread becomes a sticky.
> 
> What do you guys think I should get next? I really like the Magic 3 Motif Alhambra earrings, frivole earrings, MOP magic pendant, and some sort of diamond pendant. Which diamond pendant should it be? Alhambra, frivole, cosmos?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, guys!! Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3228946
> 
> View attachment 3228947
> 
> View attachment 3228948




Everything is amazing! Gorgeous collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## solitudelove

halliehallie said:


> Here is my contribution. Hope this thread becomes a sticky.
> 
> What do you guys think I should get next? I really like the Magic 3 Motif Alhambra earrings, frivole earrings, MOP magic pendant, and some sort of diamond pendant. Which diamond pendant should it be? Alhambra, frivole, cosmos?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, guys!! Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3228946
> 
> View attachment 3228947
> 
> View attachment 3228948


You  have such an amazing collection!!!!! Each piece is to die for!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

halliehallie said:


> Here is my contribution. Hope this thread becomes a sticky.
> 
> What do you guys think I should get next? I really like the Magic 3 Motif Alhambra earrings, frivole earrings, MOP magic pendant, and some sort of diamond pendant. Which diamond pendant should it be? Alhambra, frivole, cosmos?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, guys!! Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3228946
> 
> View attachment 3228947
> 
> View attachment 3228948



What a lovely collection &#128149;
As far as what to add, that's tough since you have a nice variety. 
You didn't mention this but what about a simple mother or Pearl or onyx 10 motif ( or 20 or two tens)?  Either one will go with the earrings you already have and are great for everyday. 
Something from the perlee collection might be nice as well.


----------



## Notorious Pink

halliehallie said:


> Here is my contribution. Hope this thread becomes a sticky.
> 
> What do you guys think I should get next? I really like the Magic 3 Motif Alhambra earrings, frivole earrings, MOP magic pendant, and some sort of diamond pendant. Which diamond pendant should it be? Alhambra, frivole, cosmos?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, guys!! Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3228946
> 
> View attachment 3228947
> 
> View attachment 3228948




Oh wow, you have such an amaaaazing collection! I'm a hug fan of frivole so I would say go for that....or....maybe get a 10-motif?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ STUNNING collection!


----------



## halliehallie

Thank you, everyone for the compliments and the great advice on the next item! I will update the fam portrait when I get the new items!!


----------



## kimber418

Hallie,
Your collection is beyond beautiful.  As for your next piece I highly recommend the YG frivole earrings. I see you already own the pave Frivole.  I have them also and love them and I also have the small YG Frivole and the large YG Frivole.  I am a huge fan of Frivole  ----- I totally thought the large would be "too big" until recently (thank you TGG).   I love them.   If you would like I can do a photo of the size comparison if you are not near a VCA to compare.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## halliehallie

kimber418 said:


> Hallie,
> Your collection is beyond beautiful.  As for your next piece I highly recommend the YG frivole earrings. I see you already own the pave Frivole.  I have them also and love them and I also have the small YG Frivole and the large YG Frivole.  I am a huge fan of Frivole  ----- I totally thought the large would be "too big" until recently (thank you TGG).   I love them.   If you would like I can do a photo of the size comparison if you are not near a VCA to compare.
> 
> Happy New Year to all!




Thank you!! That is so helpful. If you can do a photo comparison, that would be great! Going to be on the look out for those next.


----------



## kimber418

Here are photos of the YG large and small Frivole side by side for size comparison.  The last photo of the WG pave Frivole and the small YG Frivole.  Hope this helps those who have contemplated which size Frivole to purchase.


----------



## Guesswho

This is very helpful!  The large size is so much bigger than the small!

Wonder if there is any modeling pictures available for the two different sizes?


----------



## otieoh

Such a lovely collection.  How do you feel about the Lotus?


----------



## halliehallie

kimber418 said:


> Here are photos of the YG large and small Frivole side by side for size comparison.  The last photo of the WG pave Frivole and the small YG Frivole.  Hope this helps those who have contemplated which size Frivole to purchase.




LOVE these! Thank you so much for the pics! Now, I really want the frivole earrings. I will def get the large size in YG. Should I get the small size too in WG? Or should I forego the WG since I have the pave frivole?


----------



## halliehallie

otieoh said:


> Such a lovely collection.  How do you feel about the Lotus?




Thank you! I love the lotus. I esp like the bigger size, but that one is like $40k. Lol


----------



## blueberryjam

halliehallie said:


> Here is my contribution. Hope this thread becomes a sticky.
> 
> What do you guys think I should get next? I really like the Magic 3 Motif Alhambra earrings, frivole earrings, MOP magic pendant, and some sort of diamond pendant. Which diamond pendant should it be? Alhambra, frivole, cosmos?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, guys!! Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3228946
> 
> View attachment 3228947
> 
> View attachment 3228948



Thanks for sharing your collection *halliehallie*! You must love the Alhambra collection very much! 

My suggestion will be the cosmos MOP/PG pave pendant clip.


----------



## Notorious Pink

halliehallie said:


> LOVE these! Thank you so much for the pics! Now, I really want the frivole earrings. I will def get the large size in YG. Should I get the small size too in WG? Or should I forego the WG since I have the pave frivole?




Yes, and yes. I love my large frivole and wear them almost daily. If you really want the small too, get the wg, but I personally would reach for the pave instead.


----------



## halliehallie

BBC said:


> Yes, and yes. I love my large frivole and wear them almost daily. If you really want the small too, get the wg, but I personally would reach for the pave instead.




Great advice.


----------



## CATEYES

halliehallie said:


> Here is my contribution. Hope this thread becomes a sticky.
> 
> What do you guys think I should get next? I really like the Magic 3 Motif Alhambra earrings, frivole earrings, MOP magic pendant, and some sort of diamond pendant. Which diamond pendant should it be? Alhambra, frivole, cosmos?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, guys!! Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3228946
> 
> View attachment 3228947
> 
> View attachment 3228948



Wow!! Thanks for sharing this eye candy!&#128525; I keep coming back to look at your pics. The 3 motif Alhambra earrings in YG mop/onyx/grey mop would be a nice addition as you don't have the stone grey mop yet. The cosmos diamond and mop pin someone suggested does sound like a beautiful addition and will give your collection some variance. Or the Perlee bracelet Einseine posted a few pages back as you don't have many bracelets nor items from the Perlee line. I will be excited to see what you add to your large collection!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Yes, and yes. I love my large frivole and wear them almost daily. If you really want the small too, get the wg, but I personally would reach for the pave instead.



I agree!! 
I wear my large yg frivole earrings nearly every day during the spring/ summer. Like you I also them in pave. You really don't need the small wg if you have them in pave IMO.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree!!
> 
> I wear my large yg frivole earrings nearly every day during the spring/ summer. Like you I also them in pave. You really don't need the small wg if you have them in pave IMO.




TGG I would love to see your collection [emoji1][emoji746]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> TGG I would love to see your collection [emoji1][emoji746]



For privacy and security reasons I no longer post photos.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158



So beautiful.
I especially love your perlee bracelets &#128149;


----------



## noreen_uk

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158



you have such an amazing collections natalie ... really admired everything that you have


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> For privacy and security reasons I no longer post photos.




Ah I understand. Can't be too careful these days...


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> I especially love your perlee bracelets [emoji177]







noreen_uk said:


> you have such an amazing collections natalie ... really admired everything that you have




Thank you both [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158



Amazing collection, can i ask how long you have been collecting?


----------



## halliehallie

texasgirliegirl said:


> For privacy and security reasons I no longer post photos.




Gorgeous!!! To die for!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Amazing collection, can i ask how long you have been collecting?







halliehallie said:


> Gorgeous!!! To die for!!




Thank you ladies! I got into VCA a couple of years ago [emoji6]


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158


Natalie~ Your collection is beautiful in so many ways.  My favorite are your Perlee bracelets & your turquoise!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158


 

Your collection is spectacular!  This is the stuff that dreams are made of!  Lol.  


Such a wonderful variety of pieces!  You are lucky that you can wear PG, WG, and YG equally well! I feel like my skin tone limits me to only the YG pieces.   And I guess my budget limits me somewhat too.


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158



Magnificent VCA collection.  Love everything! :thumbup:


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Natalie~ Your collection is beautiful in so many ways.  My favorite are your Perlee bracelets & your turquoise!







HeidiDavis said:


> Your collection is spectacular!  This is the stuff that dreams are made of!  Lol.
> 
> 
> Such a wonderful variety of pieces!  You are lucky that you can wear PG, WG, and YG equally well! I feel like my skin tone limits me to only the YG pieces.   And I guess my budget limits me somewhat too.







birkin10600 said:


> Magnificent VCA collection.  Love everything! :thumbup:




Thank you very much ladies, I appreciate your kind comments [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji1]

Kimber - I love your earrings and would love to see your collection. I get the most use out of my sweets pieces as they are so easy for every day use but my first love is Perlee and then Turquoise too. [emoji176] 

Heidi - Thank you! My preference is WG so I'm somewhat lucky that I'm limited to only 2/3 stones to choose from. [emoji1]

Thank you Birkin! I am tempted to go try on Malachite after seeing your pictures. [emoji2]


----------



## valnsw

halliehallie said:


> Here is my contribution. Hope this thread becomes a sticky.
> 
> What do you guys think I should get next? I really like the Magic 3 Motif Alhambra earrings, frivole earrings, MOP magic pendant, and some sort of diamond pendant. Which diamond pendant should it be? Alhambra, frivole, cosmos?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, guys!! Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3228946
> 
> View attachment 3228947
> 
> View attachment 3228948



Ok I came to the party late lol. 

All the pieces are gorgeous! 

You must have spent quite a fair bit of effort to get those, especially the serves porcelain.


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158



Another lady with a gorgeous VCA collection 

Love the pave Perlee and diamond clover Perlee bangles!


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Another lady with a gorgeous VCA collection
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pave Perlee and diamond clover Perlee bangles!




Thank you Valnsw. Perlee is my favorite too [emoji1]


----------



## b_lux_fashion

halliehallie said:


> Here is my contribution. Hope this thread becomes a sticky.
> 
> What do you guys think I should get next? I really like the Magic 3 Motif Alhambra earrings, frivole earrings, MOP magic pendant, and some sort of diamond pendant. Which diamond pendant should it be? Alhambra, frivole, cosmos?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, guys!! Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3228946
> 
> View attachment 3228947
> 
> View attachment 3228948



Beautiful!!!  I sometimes get confused by sizing for Alhambra with vintage and magic. I know the front turquoise earrings are sweet. But for the others I was thinking the WG MOP & Turquoise and PG are vintage, then the rest are magic? But then the long magic malachite pendant is magic, and it's larger than the magic earrings? Unless it's Super Alhambra/Magic? I don't know...haha, it's so confusing!   

Can you guys help straighten it all up for me?  It's making me crazy lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

b_lux_fashion said:


> Beautiful!!!  I sometimes get confused by sizing for Alhambra with vintage and magic. I know the front turquoise earrings are sweet. But for the others I was thinking the WG MOP & Turquoise and PG are vintage, then the rest are magic? But then the long magic malachite pendant is magic, and it's larger than the magic earrings? Unless it's Super Alhambra/Magic? I don't know...haha, it's so confusing!
> 
> Can you guys help straighten it all up for me?  It's making me crazy lol



You got it!!
Sweets are the smallest. 
Vintage Alhambra are the regular ( most popular) size
Super vintage is the largest 
The large pendant is the magic pendant.


----------



## loves

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158



gorgeous collection!


----------



## condor999

Love this thread! Everyone has such beautiful collections. I think I need earrings next but I wear my hair down so I'm afraid no one will ever see them.


----------



## Metrowestmama

condor999 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone has such beautiful collections. I think I need earrings next but I wear my hair down so I'm afraid no one will ever see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241521



IMO I think you should get the large Frivole earrings in YG. They would match everything and the large size would be enough presence to be seen if your hair was down! You have lovely pieces!


----------



## condor999

Thank you Metrowestmama I will have to try those on. I'm just afraid once I try them on I won't be able to get them out of my head.


----------



## CATEYES

condor999 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone has such beautiful collections. I think I need earrings next but I wear my hair down so I'm afraid no one will ever see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241521



Your collection is very unique in that we don't see this many rings- they are very lovely! I agree with what someone else posted-large frivole will still peak through your hair if worn down! Or a dangling pair would as well.


----------



## condor999

Thank you. I loveeee rings and have my eyes on those new sweet rings. They look so cute and can be worn together or separate. If anyone has pictures can you post?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ lovely!


----------



## valnsw

condor999 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone has such beautiful collections. I think I need earrings next but I wear my hair down so I'm afraid no one will ever see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241521



U have an interesting collection including the effeuilage (sp?). 
I noticed u probably like carnelian and mop. 

Go for and try the Frivole earrings like what metrowestmama mentioned. 
It will be complementary to your Frivole ring and could form a set. 
Plus it will work well if u intend to get any vintage Alhambra pendants /necklaces in the future.

I believe u probably will like the yg pair more seeing u have all your vca pieces in yg, and then u probably have to decide between the large and small size.


----------



## Notorious Pink

condor999 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone has such beautiful collections. I think I need earrings next but I wear my hair down so I'm afraid no one will ever see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241521




I must agree with what everyone else has said. I never wear my hair up, but you can't miss the large yg frivole no matter what your hair type! And they are so feminine and pretty. [emoji177]


----------



## NYTexan

condor999 said:


> Thank you. I loveeee rings and have my eyes on those new sweet rings. They look so cute and can be worn together or separate. If anyone has pictures can you post?


Go for the rings next. I agree they are adorable layered and you are clearly a fan of rings. I am a bracelet girl! I have the large Frivole earrings and they hurt my ears terribly.  I can only wear them for one day with several days in between or my earlobes start to bleed  perhaps the small Frivole would be better but I definitely don't recommend them. I spoke to my VCA associate that said to bring them in for adjusting. I just need to do it and see if it helps. Just be careful if you have sensitive ears.


----------



## condor999

I never wear earrings so I might have the same problem you do. I wish I had more fingers so I could justify more rings! [emoji13]


----------



## Cyph3r

condor999 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone has such beautiful collections. I think I need earrings next but I wear my hair down so I'm afraid no one will ever see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241521



Wow! So very pretty! When I get more items, as many as you, I will post them.


----------



## Blingaddict

halliehallie said:


> Here is my contribution. Hope this thread becomes a sticky.
> 
> What do you guys think I should get next? I really like the Magic 3 Motif Alhambra earrings, frivole earrings, MOP magic pendant, and some sort of diamond pendant. Which diamond pendant should it be? Alhambra, frivole, cosmos?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, guys!! Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3228946
> 
> View attachment 3228947
> 
> View attachment 3228948




This photo not only made my day, it made my year!! Happy new year indeed!
Thank you for sharing. Every piece is amazing! I am just having the best time imagining up combinations.


----------



## Blingaddict

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158



Amazing collection Nataliej. You must think up glorious combinations with these pieces. Love your collection.


----------



## halliehallie

Blingaddict said:


> This photo not only made my day, it made my year!! Happy new year indeed!
> 
> Thank you for sharing. Every piece is amazing! I am just having the best time imagining up combinations.




Thank you, Blingaddict! That's so sweet of you to say. I'm not that creative, so I'm still figuring out the different combos on how I can mix the pieces!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Blingaddict said:


> Amazing collection Nataliej. You must think up glorious combinations with these pieces. Love your collection.




Thank you so much! Yes I love to layer and stack so I am always trying out different combinations [emoji1]


----------



## crazyforbag

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158




OMG!! I love your collection!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> Go for the rings next. I agree they are adorable layered and you are clearly a fan of rings. I am a bracelet girl! I have the large Frivole earrings and they hurt my ears terribly.  I can only wear them for one day with several days in between or my earlobes start to bleed  perhaps the small Frivole would be better but I definitely don't recommend them. I spoke to my VCA associate that said to bring them in for adjusting. I just need to do it and see if it helps. Just be careful if you have sensitive ears.



You really do need to get those earrings adjusted ASAP.  I have the large frivole earrings and wear them nearly every day during the Summer.  My ear lobes are thin/small.  
Way too beautiful not to enjoy.  They should not pinch nor cause bleeding.


----------



## valnsw

Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
Excuse the poor lighting. 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## baghagg

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



BEYOND gorgeous!   What beautiful choices you've made, valnsw!


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




The first thing that came to my mind when I saw your collection is how very elegant your pieces are! Beautiful choices [emoji1]


----------



## Cyph3r

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Flawless. You have excellent taste.


----------



## karylicious

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Stunning collection!!


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Lovely family!! &#128525;The pave frivole were perfect addition!


----------



## chaneljewel

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



All beautiful!   There's a piece to wear with every outfit!


----------



## dialv

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




So gorgeous.


----------



## blueberryjam

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful and well thought-out collection! 
Congrats on your new pave Frivole earclips!


----------



## valnsw

karylicious said:


> Stunning collection!!





CATEYES said:


> Lovely family!! &#128525;The pave frivole were perfect addition!





chaneljewel said:


> All beautiful!   There's a piece to wear with every outfit!





Cyph3r said:


> Flawless. You have excellent taste.





dialv said:


> So gorgeous.





Natalie j said:


> The first thing that came to my mind when I saw your collection is how very elegant your pieces are! Beautiful choices [emoji1]





blueberryjam said:


> Beautiful and well thought-out collection!
> Congrats on your new pave Frivole earclips!





baghagg said:


> BEYOND gorgeous!   What beautiful choices you've made, valnsw!




Thank you all, especially those who helped give me opinions and were my sounding board 


Hope to see more family portraits from other tpfers whom I know have gorgeous collections as well!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji256][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji256][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blingaddict

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




An amazing versatile collection.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Lovely choices!


----------



## Bethc

Some of my VCA pieces, including my new magic necklace [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dialv

Bethc said:


> Some of my VCA pieces, including my new magic necklace [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3260717




Love these!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Some of my VCA pieces, including my new magic necklace [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3260717



How stunning Beth, you have the most amazing collection.


----------



## valnsw

Gellingh said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji256][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji256][emoji173]&#65039;





Blingaddict said:


> An amazing versatile collection.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely choices!



Thank you ladies! You all have fabulous collections too! Would love to see them here soon


----------



## valnsw

Bethc said:


> Some of my VCA pieces, including my new magic necklace [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3260717



Wow! I love how u have put them all together nicely, especially the two butterflies BTF ring! 
I believe u have other pieces like turquoise?  hope to see them soon too!


----------



## Bethc

valnsw said:


> Wow! I love how u have put them all together nicely, especially the two butterflies BTF ring!
> I believe u have other pieces like turquoise?  hope to see them soon too!


 
Thank you! Yes, I have a few pieces, but not as many as a lot of people here  This was what I was wearing yesterday.  I think I've posted most of them here?  I'll go back and look.


----------



## Bethc

dialv said:


> Love these!


 
Thank you!



Suzie said:


> How stunning Beth, you have the most amazing collection.


 

Thanks doll!  There's always something else I want next


----------



## may3545

My simple Alhambra collection  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Bethc

may3545 said:


> My simple Alhambra collection  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3263400




Nothing simple about it, It's a gorgeous collection!


----------



## leechiyong

may3545 said:


> My simple Alhambra collection  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3263400



I agree with Beth.  Beautiful collection!


----------



## MarLie

may3545 said:


> My simple Alhambra collection  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3263400




Such beauties, very nice collection[emoji8]


----------



## sjunky13

may3545 said:


> My simple Alhambra collection  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3263400



Beautiful May!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Some of my VCA pieces, including my new magic necklace [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3260717



Beth, can you do a modeling pic of both your new Magic and the NYC boutique le?


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> Beth, can you do a modeling pic of both your new Magic and the NYC boutique le?




I'm sorry, I'm home with pneumonia, so no modeling pics for this girl, lol. I did see this pic on IG of the new one, so perfect!


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> Beth, can you do a modeling pic of both your new Magic and the NYC boutique le?




Also, here they are next to each other for size.  I love the new one so much! I'm sorry if I already posted it, but I couldn't find it. [emoji4]


----------



## blueberryjam

Bethc said:


> I'm sorry, I'm home with pneumonia, so no modeling pics for this girl, lol. I did see this pic on IG of the new one, so perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3265026



Get well soon *Bethc*! Wishing you a speedy recovery. 
Congratulations on your new magic pendant!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> I'm sorry, I'm home with pneumonia, so no modeling pics for this girl, lol. I did see this pic on IG of the new one, so perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3265026



Hope you feel better! 
O wow, I love that! Very elegant, simple and chic!


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethc said:


> Also, here they are next to each other for size.  I love the new one so much! I'm sorry if I already posted it, but I couldn't find it. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3265040



They look great together!  Feel better!   Rest!


----------



## valnsw

Bethc said:


> Also, here they are next to each other for size.  I love the new one so much! I'm sorry if I already posted it, but I couldn't find it. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3265040



Lovely pair u have there! U get all the versatility with the different lengths u can wear them. 

Please rest and speedy recovery!


----------



## Bethc

blueberryjam said:


> Get well soon *Bethc*! Wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> Congratulations on your new magic pendant!







sjunky13 said:


> Hope you feel better!
> 
> O wow, I love that! Very elegant, simple and chic!







chaneljewel said:


> They look great together!  Feel better!   Rest!







valnsw said:


> Lovely pair u have there! U get all the versatility with the different lengths u can wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please rest and speedy recovery!




Thanks everyone [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji8] it's been a really long recovery!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Bethc said:


> Also, here they are next to each other for size.  I love the new one so much! I'm sorry if I already posted it, but I couldn't find it. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3265040



It would be a neat look to wear them at the same time!


----------



## Sappho

Bethc said:


> I'm sorry, I'm home with pneumonia, so no modeling pics for this girl, lol. I did see this pic on IG of the new one, so perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3265026




I really like the casualness of this long pendant!! My concern would be that it would lay funny on a big chest...


----------



## Bethc

Sappho said:


> I really like the casualness of this long pendant!! My concern would be that it would lay funny on a big chest...




Thank you, I'm not small either, i think it looks fine,  I'm sure posted a pic in one thread, I'm confused now?


----------



## Bethc

Today's jewels [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sappho said:


> I really like the casualness of this long pendant!! My concern would be that it would lay funny on a big chest...



It will tend to swing around a lot more if you are well endowed.


----------



## Sappho

texasgirliegirl said:


> It will tend to swing around a lot more if you are well endowed.




That's exactly what I was worried about!


----------



## Sappho

Bethc said:


> Thank you, I'm not small either, i think it looks fine,  I'm sure posted a pic in one thread, I'm confused now?




The pendant lays on you perfectly!! It looks fab!


----------



## lisawhit

Bethc said:


> Today's jewels [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3278242


----------



## lisawhit

my humble family, magic MOP pendant yellow gold, 2015 holiday pendant, and vintage MOP bracelet yellow gold.


----------



## dialv

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3283755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my humble family, magic MOP pendant yellow gold, 2015 holiday pendant, and vintage MOP bracelet yellow gold.




Lovely pieces!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3283755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my humble family, magic MOP pendant yellow gold, 2015 holiday pendant, and vintage MOP bracelet yellow gold.




Very nice family, good choices, congrats!


----------



## lisawhit

Gellingh said:


> Very nice family, good choices, congrats!



Thank you so much


----------



## lisawhit

dialv said:


> Lovely pieces!


Thank you so much


----------



## kimber418

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3283755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my humble family, magic MOP pendant yellow gold, 2015 holiday pendant, and vintage MOP bracelet yellow gold.



Beautiful choices Lisa!   How do you like wearing your Magic Pendant?


----------



## lisawhit

dialv said:


> Lovely pieces!





kimber418 said:


> Beautiful choices Lisa!   How do you like wearing your Magic Pendant?




Thank you Kimber, I absolutely love the magic pendant....I now want  the others...


----------



## 00sara00

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3283755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my humble family, magic MOP pendant yellow gold, 2015 holiday pendant, and vintage MOP bracelet yellow gold.




I love this combination [emoji177]


----------



## Gina123

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3283755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my humble family, magic MOP pendant yellow gold, 2015 holiday pendant, and vintage MOP bracelet yellow gold.




So pretty. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Bethc said:


> Today's jewels [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3278242




Love your jewels du jour!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Bethc said:


> I'm sorry, I'm home with pneumonia, so no modeling pics for this girl, lol. I did see this pic on IG of the new one, so perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3265026







Bethc said:


> Also, here they are next to each other for size.  I love the new one so much! I'm sorry if I already posted it, but I couldn't find it. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3265040




Wow, these are beautiful! Love the action photo!


----------



## Gina123

may3545 said:


> My simple Alhambra collection  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3263400




They are classic and gorgeous creations!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

My collection on Alhambra pave.


----------



## Gina123

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Valnsw, you have a amazing collection. Love the frivolous pave! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

condor999 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone has such beautiful collections. I think I need earrings next but I wear my hair down so I'm afraid no one will ever see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241521




Ditto on the thread And including yours! You have a beautiful collection


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Here's my contribution. My addiction started with Perlee and moved onto Alhambra. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231158




Omygoodness Natalie! Love love your collection and others here on this thread... [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## valnsw

Gina123 said:


> Valnsw, you have a amazing collection. Love the frivolous pave! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]




Thanks Gina! &#128536;
U have a fabulous collection yourself too &#128525;


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> My collection on Alhambra pave.
> 
> View attachment 3302916
> 
> View attachment 3302917




Wow! TDF... Just amazing! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> My collection on Alhambra pave.
> 
> View attachment 3302916
> 
> View attachment 3302917



This is soooooo amazing! !!  Do you wear them frequently,  or special occasions only?


----------



## Gina123

valnsw said:


> Thanks Gina! [emoji8]
> 
> U have a fabulous collection yourself too [emoji7]







Natalie j said:


> Wow! TDF... Just amazing! [emoji7][emoji7]







baghagg said:


> This is soooooo amazing! !!  Do you wear them frequently,  or special occasions only?



Thank you all! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;

I remember when I first fell in love with VCA and at the time, dating my husband, I dragged him to the store multiple times to show him what I love. First piece was pave Alhambra pedant.
I think we are all very lucky and fortunate to have a great collection. [emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

Gina123 said:


> My collection on Alhambra pave.
> 
> View attachment 3302916
> 
> View attachment 3302917



Gorgeous!  Are the earrings vintage or magic size?


----------



## purseinsanity

Bethc said:


> Today's jewels [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3278242



Oh....my!!!


----------



## Bethc

purseinsanity said:


> Oh....my!!!




Thanks doll! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji172][emoji8]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Adding 20 motif MOP YG to my collection. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Adding 20 motif MOP YG to my collection. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3305385



You will get a lot of wear from this beautiful classic. 
Congrats!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> You will get a lot of wear from this beautiful classic.
> 
> Congrats!!




Thank you TGG. MOP is my favourite VCA stone. [emoji1]


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> Adding 20 motif MOP YG to my collection. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3305385



Natalie, you're on a roll! H, Chanel and VCA! I wish I was your favorite sister &#128522; Perfect addition to your collection. Love the mop with yellow gold. Will go with almost everything!


----------



## CATEYES

Gina123 said:


> My collection on Alhambra pave.
> 
> View attachment 3302916
> 
> View attachment 3302917



This piece is Amazing!!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> Natalie, you're on a roll! H, Chanel and VCA! I wish I was your favorite sister [emoji4] Perfect addition to your collection. Love the mop with yellow gold. Will go with almost everything!




Lol thank you very much Cateyes! I was thinking onyx or malachite for my first YG necklace but I thought the same as you that MOP will go with everything. Have a good weekend! [emoji1]


----------



## ForeverInPink

My little VCA family [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## kimber418

ForeverInPink said:


> My little VCA family [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3340241


What a lovely collection.   Your turquoise shade is perfect!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purseinsanity

ForeverInPink said:


> My little VCA family [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3340241



OMG I love your turquoise!  Dying for some in YG.  All I have is WG.  Wanna trade?


----------



## purseinsanity

Gina123 said:


> My collection on Alhambra pave.
> 
> View attachment 3302916
> 
> View attachment 3302917



Stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Adding 20 motif MOP YG to my collection. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3305385



Perfect!  I wear my MOP all the time...it's so versatile.  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bethc said:


> Also, here they are next to each other for size.  I love the new one so much! I'm sorry if I already posted it, but I couldn't find it. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3265040



OMG love!!!!  Do you have both?  Lucky girl!


----------



## purseinsanity

may3545 said:


> My simple Alhambra collection  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3263400


----------



## purseinsanity

valnsw said:


> Here is my updated collection after adding the frivole pave earrings recently.
> Excuse the poor lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Amazing!


----------



## ForeverInPink

kimber418 said:


> What a lovely collection.   Your turquoise shade is perfect!  Thanks for sharing!




Thank you Kimber, just got done going through this thread in its entirety, your Frivole pieces are TDF! [emoji173]&#65039;



purseinsanity said:


> OMG I love your turquoise!  Dying for some in YG.  All I have is WG.  Wanna trade?




Ha ha, how about I trade you for that gorgeous Perlee clover bangle?! Loving your photos in the arm candy thread!!! [emoji7]


----------



## valnsw

purseinsanity said:


> Amazing!



Thanks 

U should post your drool-worthy collection &#128525; for me to ogle at &#128540;

I have not updated my family portrait, added something recently, will post when I get the time.


----------



## birkin10600

ForeverInPink said:


> My little VCA family [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3340241



Love how the your turquoise color pops! &#10084;


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> My collection on Alhambra pave.
> 
> View attachment 3302916
> 
> View attachment 3302917



Beautiful and classic! &#10084;


----------



## birkin10600

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3283755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my humble family, magic MOP pendant yellow gold, 2015 holiday pendant, and vintage MOP bracelet yellow gold.



Beautiful collection! &#128525;


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Adding 20 motif MOP YG to my collection. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3305385



Nice and classic piece added into your collection! &#128525;


----------



## dialv

ForeverInPink said:


> My little VCA family [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3340241




Gorgeous shade of Turquoise


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Adding 20 motif MOP YG to my collection. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3305385



WOW! LOVE! It almost looks like RG in this pic. Congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Nice and classic piece added into your collection! [emoji7]







Rami00 said:


> WOW! LOVE! It almost looks like RG in this pic. Congrats!




Thank you ladies! I just worked out who you guys are on IG. [emoji6][emoji6][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

purseinsanity said:


> Perfect!  I wear my MOP all the time...it's so versatile.  Congrats!




Thank you Purseinsanity! You have an amazing collection [emoji1]


----------



## ForeverInPink

birkin10600 said:


> Love how the your turquoise color pops! [emoji173]







dialv said:


> Gorgeous shade of Turquoise




Thank you ladies!!! I agree, the coloring of these stones is so beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Purseinsanity! You have an amazing collection [emoji1]


----------



## purseinsanity

ForeverInPink said:


> Ha ha, how about I trade you for that gorgeous Perlee clover bangle?! Loving your photos in the arm candy thread!!! [emoji7]



  Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

valnsw said:


> Thanks
> 
> U should post your drool-worthy collection &#128525; for me to ogle at &#128540;
> 
> I have not updated my family portrait, added something recently, will post when I get the time.



Thank you!  I've never taken a family portrait.  Don't need to remind my husband of exactly what I have.


----------



## Bethc

purseinsanity said:


> OMG love!!!!  Do you have both?  Lucky girl!




Yes [emoji51] the smaller one was an LE a few years ago for the NYC boutique only, but then I loved the new magic one so much that I had to have it too.  It's a great pendant, I wear it a lot!


----------



## lulilu

Bethc said:


> I'm sorry, I'm home with pneumonia, so no modeling pics for this girl, lol. I did see this pic on IG of the new one, so perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3265026



I love this long chain pendant!  Is this how they are sold or is it a special order?  I always find 16 inch pendants too short and not flattering.


----------



## PennyD2911

lulilu said:


> I love this long chain pendant!  Is this how they are sold or is it a special order?  I always find 16 inch pendants too short and not flattering.




Yes, they are sold with the long chain.  I believe it's 30+ inches.  I have one but I don't recall the chain length.


----------



## cung

Here is my humble collection, regret that I discover VCA too late... hoping to add some more pieces later


----------



## Metrowestmama

cung said:


> Here is my humble collection, regret that I discover VCA too late... hoping to add some more pieces later



As they say, better late than never! Lovely pieces!


----------



## valnsw

cung said:


> Here is my humble collection, regret that I discover VCA too late... hoping to add some more pieces later



Congrats! I'm sure your collection will grow... Do enjoy the process. It's fun to try the pieces to let yourself know which one you would yearn for!



Metrowestmama said:


> As they say, better late than never! Lovely pieces!



That's what I tell myself too &#128517; Better late than never with the insane price increases.


----------



## Chardelle

Here's mine. Vintage Alhambra Mop necklace in Yg and Perlee signature ring in PG. Most of the pieces here in the forum is a dream. Thanks for letting me share)


----------



## HeidiDavis

Chardelle said:


> Here's mine. Vintage Alhambra Mop necklace in Yg and Perlee signature ring in PG. Most of the pieces here in the forum is a dream. Thanks for letting me share)


 


Beautiful classic pieces!   


My collection is almost identical to yours--I have a Vintage pendant and a pair of Sweet earrings.  I adore them and of course wish I could add more pieces.  Until then, I live vicariously through the others gals in this forum.  They have collections that are to-die-for!


----------



## cung

valnsw said:


> Congrats! I'm sure your collection will grow... Do enjoy the process. It's fun to try the pieces to let yourself know which one you would yearn for!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I tell myself too &#128517; Better late than never with the insane price increases.



Thank you for your sweet words. I really hope to add more pieces later on. I am expecting the 4th baby soon, so my purchase plan has to be delayed a bit. Until then I live through the others collection in tpf


----------



## Sycomore

Chardelle said:


> Here's mine. Vintage Alhambra Mop necklace in Yg and Perlee signature ring in PG. Most of the pieces here in the forum is a dream. Thanks for letting me share)




Love it! 
You can't see in pictures how beautiful perlee really is.


----------



## Sycomore

Bethc said:


> Today's jewels [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3278242




Everything is perfection in this pic


----------



## Sycomore

Here is mine


----------



## MarLie

Antonio Loredo said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 3359406




Beautifull collection! Love the ring


----------



## fashion_junky

Here is my current VCA family


----------



## lisawhit

Updated photo showing in order of purchase


----------



## sleepykitten

Here is my small VCA family, love each of them[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## kimber418

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3509653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my small VCA family, love each of them[emoji4][emoji4]


So pretty!


----------



## sleepykitten

kimber418 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Mali_

Updated to include the onyx 10 motif necklace:


----------



## XCCX

Finally managed to take photos..


----------



## fashion_junky

Mine has changed since I last posted.  Here is my updated collection:


----------



## Rami00

You ladies have beautiful collection. 

Here is mine. Family of one for now.


----------



## kat99

Rami00 said:


> You ladies have beautiful collection.
> 
> Here is mine. Family of one for now.



But quite a family!


----------



## kim_mac

Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!


----------



## MyDogTink

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3584591
> 
> Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!



The frivole station necklace is so special. All your pieces look lovely on your jewelry case.


----------



## sjunky13

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3584591
> 
> Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!


Good to see you back and your collection expanded quite nice! That Cosmos! :O


----------



## Suzie

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3584591
> 
> Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!


I think I just died and went to VCA heaven!


----------



## Suzie

Rami00 said:


> You ladies have beautiful collection.
> 
> Here is mine. Family of one for now.


What a stunning ring, I bet it won't be your last purchase.


----------



## Notorious Pink

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3584591
> 
> Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!



WOW!!!![emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Rami00

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3584591
> 
> Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!


WOW!


----------



## Rami00

Suzie said:


> What a stunning ring, I bet it won't be your last purchase.


Thank you Suzie! Working towards adding perlee clover bracelet by next year


----------



## 4LV

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3584591
> 
> Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!



Love your collection! Have a few questions. How do you like your Frivole station necklace? Any regrets? Is it easy to wear? Thanks


----------



## birkin10600

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3584591
> 
> Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!


What a stunning collection![emoji173]


----------



## Sparkledolll

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3584591
> 
> Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!



Stunning! Love you butterfly pieces [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kimber418

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3584591
> 
> Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!


Your VCA collection is beautiful.   I love how it transitions from formal to casual wear.   Such great choices!


----------



## kim_mac

4LV said:


> Love your collection! Have a few questions. How do you like your Frivole station necklace? Any regrets? Is it easy to wear? Thanks


thank you everyone for the sweet comments. i love the frivole station necklace. i wear it for more dressy occasions. only complaint is that sometimes a couple of the flowers will flip over but i don't mind that much.


----------



## FairGrape

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3584591
> 
> Here's my updated family pic. Love seeing everyone's eye candy!


Never seen these Frivole, Cosmos and butterfly pieces in the same frame. Your collection is stunning. Thank you for the eye candy.


----------



## 4LV

kim_mac said:


> thank you everyone for the sweet comments. i love the frivole station necklace. i wear it for more dressy occasions. only complaint is that sometimes a couple of the flowers will flip over but i don't mind that much.


Thank you for taking time to reply. I bet it is beautiful on you. Do you happen to have a model picture of it on?


----------



## kim_mac

Here's a pic of me wearing frivole necklace and holding my little guy at a party


----------



## 4LV

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3585619
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of me wearing frivole necklace and holding my little guy at a party


Thank you so much! You look absolutely gorgeous


----------



## kim_mac

Thank you so much


----------



## carlinha

Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!  
Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring


----------



## FairGrape

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3585619
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of me wearing frivole necklace and holding my little guy at a party


Absolutely stunning!  Can I also get a mod shot of your two butterfly pendant?


----------



## kimber418

carlinha said:


> Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!
> Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring


Beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

carlinha said:


> Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!
> Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring


Look you special and stunning on you! And that hermes K! [emoji170]


----------



## birkin10600

birkin10600 said:


> Look you special and stunning on you! And that hermes K! [emoji170]


*Look so special


----------



## chiaoapple

Thought this would be a good time to do a family portrait as it may be many months before another VCA purchase...


----------



## Lisa-SH

chiaoapple said:


> Thought this would be a good time to do a family portrait as it may be many months before another VCA purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691157
> View attachment 3691158
> View attachment 3691159
> View attachment 3691160


Amazing collection...


----------



## sakuramickey

chiaoapple said:


> Thought this would be a good time to do a family portrait as it may be many months before another VCA purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691157
> View attachment 3691158
> View attachment 3691159
> View attachment 3691160


Absolutely stunning! Love all of them


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chiaoapple said:


> Thought this would be a good time to do a family portrait as it may be many months before another VCA purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691157
> View attachment 3691158
> View attachment 3691159
> View attachment 3691160


So pretty!
What is your favorite piece?


----------



## CATEYES

chiaoapple said:


> Thought this would be a good time to do a family portrait as it may be many months before another VCA purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691157
> View attachment 3691158
> View attachment 3691159
> View attachment 3691160


such a well thought out VCA family!! Love everything, congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

chiaoapple said:


> Thought this would be a good time to do a family portrait as it may be many months before another VCA purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691157
> View attachment 3691158
> View attachment 3691159
> View attachment 3691160


such a well thought out VCA family!! Love everything, congrats!


----------



## birkin10600

chiaoapple said:


> Thought this would be a good time to do a family portrait as it may be many months before another VCA purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691157
> View attachment 3691158
> View attachment 3691159
> View attachment 3691160


Wow! What an incredible collection! [emoji106] I love everything![emoji173]


----------



## chiaoapple

Thank you everyone!


texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!
> What is your favorite piece?


Texasgirliegirl -- so hard to choose (as you would surely know ). I might have to say the signature bracelet... While all the other pieces are amazing and can bring together / make an outfit, the signature is the most "useless" one -- but makes me SMILE!


----------



## CATEYES

kim_mac said:


> View attachment 3585619
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of me wearing frivole necklace and holding my little guy at a party


Wow Kim, such a special piece!! Love it


----------



## dessert1st

chiaoapple said:


> Thought this would be a good time to do a family portrait as it may be many months before another VCA purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691157
> View attachment 3691158
> View attachment 3691159
> View attachment 3691160



Awesome collection! Looks well chosen and thought out. Thank is for sharing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Texasgirliegirl -- so hard to choose (as you would surely know ). I might have to say the signature bracelet... While all the other pieces are amazing and can bring together / make an outfit, the signature is the most "useless" one -- but makes me SMILE!


I have this bracelet and pair it with the perles d'or. 
Not useless at all. In fact, I wear mine every day. 
You have some very nice pieces.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I had a little time is afternoon so I took a little mental vacation and traveled all the way through this thread. [emoji907] Unfortunately, since photobucket hosts a number of the pictures that were on here, there are a lot of amazing pictures that we can no longer see....hoping that some of you can repost? 

(Sbelle? I miss your pics the most! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7])


----------



## sbelle

BBC said:


> I had a little time is afternoon so I took a little mental vacation and traveled all the way through this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, since photobucket hosts a number of the pictures that were on here, there are a lot of amazing pictures that we can no longer see....hoping that some of you can repost?
> 
> (Sbelle? I miss your pics the most!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



You are too sweet!  

I am so mad at Photobucket!   I have used them the entire time I've been on TPF --  so nine years worth of pictures are gone !  And lol -   I didn't want any evidence on my computer ,  so I deleted all those pictures and only have them on Photobucket . 

Photobucket wants an outrageous amount from users like me who have used Photobucket for "3rd party hosting".   I wouldn't even mind paying a minimal amount but they have lost their minds if they think I am paying $400 annually!

 I can get my pictures back but it requires me going into Photobucket and downloading each of them back to my computer .   I am  in the middle of a big project right now so won't even have time to think about this until September .  

 I have always wanted to keep control of my own pictures so I have hesitated to post them directly on this forum --  does anyone use another photo hosting site ?


----------



## sbelle

ETA:  y'all will notice some of my pictures are still showing  but those are ones I loaded directly to the forum .   I have only done that  for a few recent pictures  when Photobucket started becoming difficult to use .


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> You are too sweet!
> 
> I am so mad at Photobucket!   I have used them the entire time I've been on TPF --  so nine years worth of pictures are gone !  And lol -   I didn't want any evidence on my computer ,  so I deleted all those pictures and only have them on Photobucket .
> 
> Photobucket wants an outrageous amount from users like me who have used Photobucket for "3rd party hosting".   I wouldn't even mind paying a minimal amount but they have lost their minds if they think I am paying $400 annually!
> 
> I can get my pictures back but it requires me going into Photobucket and downloading each of them back to my computer .   I am  in the middle of a big project right now so won't even have time to think about this until September .
> 
> I have always wanted to keep control of my own pictures so I have hesitated to post them directly on this forum --  does anyone use another photo hosting site ?



Thanks so much for letting me know. $400 a year is pretty outrageous! The only cloud storage I use at all is Apple's iCloud, but I will let you know if I hear of any other reliable places. 

Oh wait - I also use Dropbox. Would that work? 

Anyway, I hope you are able to get your photos back at some point! You do have one of the very best collections and I enjoy "visiting"!


----------



## 911snowball

I agree!  sbelle's photos have directly influenced my earring purchases.Her earring group shots are better than anything on the VCA website. Her pictures show the beauty and detail as well as the practical things like size comparisons etc.


----------



## sbelle

911snowball said:


> I agree!  sbelle's photos have directly influenced my earring purchases.Her earring group shots are better than anything on the VCA website. Her pictures show the beauty and detail as well as the practical things like size comparisons etc.



Y'all are too kind!


----------



## DS2006

Bumping this thread since there have been no new additions for a year! Would love to see more VCA family photos!


----------



## couturequeen

My earring family


----------



## birkin10600

My VCA Turquoise and Carnelian family.


----------



## Lisa-SH

birkin10600 said:


> My VCA Turquoise and Carnelian family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183516
> View attachment 4183524


Beautiful color. Is that magic alhambra Carnelian necklace from Hongkong Prince special edition?


----------



## birkin10600

My VCA Malachite, Onyx, Mop family and Pave Magic long necklace. Thanks for bumping this thread DS2006 [emoji173] .


----------



## Lisa-SH

birkin10600 said:


> My VCA Malachite, Onyx, Mop family and Pave Magic long necklace. Thanks for bumping this thread DS2006 [emoji173] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183526
> View attachment 4183527
> View attachment 4183528
> View attachment 4183531
> View attachment 4183533


Just beautiful....and thanks for sharing.


----------



## birkin10600

Lisa-SH said:


> Beautiful color. Is that magic alhambra Carnelian necklace from Hongkong Prince special edition?


Yes dear! Thank you![emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

Lisa-SH said:


> Just beautiful....and thanks for sharing.


My pleasure! Thank you sweetie![emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

My all gold alhambra and my latest new to me onyx magic pendant. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji120] [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

LE Holiday pendants.


----------



## WildFeather

birkin10600 said:


> My VCA Malachite, Onyx, Mop family and Pave Magic long necklace. Thanks for bumping this thread DS2006 [emoji173] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183526
> View attachment 4183527
> View attachment 4183528
> View attachment 4183531
> View attachment 4183533



Your collection is absolutely beautiful. Lovely!!!  What are your top three favorites out of your entire collection? What are your top three most worn items? What are your two favorite earrings?


----------



## birkin10600

WildFeather said:


> Your collection is absolutely beautiful. Lovely!!!  What are your top three favorites out of your entire collection? What are your top three most worn items? What are your two favorite earrings?


Thank you dear![emoji173]  It's a tough question because I love them all. I usually based the set of jewelry I'm going to wear for the day on the colors of my clothing. But I reached out more to neutral colors like onyx, mop, all gold and pave pieces.


----------



## DS2006

birkin10600 said:


> My VCA Malachite, Onyx, Mop family and Pave Magic long necklace. Thanks for bumping this thread DS2006 [emoji173] .



Your collection is fantastic! Thank you so much for sharing your pictures!


----------



## birkin10600

DS2006 said:


> Your collection is fantastic! Thank you so much for sharing your pictures!


It's my pleasure! [emoji173] Thank you for kind comment!


----------



## luvprada

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you dear![emoji173]  It's a tough question because I love them all. I usually based the set of jewelry I'm going to wear for the day on the colors of my clothing. But I reached out more to neutral colors like onyx, mop, all gold and pave pieces.



Truly amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> It's my pleasure! [emoji173] Thank you for kind comment!



Wow wow wow....what a fabulous collection! Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## birkin10600

luvprada said:


> Truly amazing! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you dear! [emoji173] it's my pleasure.





BBC said:


> Wow wow wow....what a fabulous collection! Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


I appreciate your nice compliment. Thank you so much dear.[emoji7]


----------



## kjs_luxe

couturequeen said:


> My earring family
> 
> View attachment 4183370



Wow I looove those diamonds swirl earrings. What are they called?


----------



## kjs_luxe

birkin10600 said:


> My VCA Malachite, Onyx, Mop family and Pave Magic long necklace. Thanks for bumping this thread DS2006 [emoji173] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183526
> View attachment 4183527
> View attachment 4183528
> View attachment 4183531
> View attachment 4183533



Sigh...such a gorgeous collection!


----------



## birkin10600

kjs_luxe said:


> Sigh...such a gorgeous collection!


Thank you dear![emoji4]


----------



## Firstchanellv28

MY ONE and only while I live vicariously thru everyone’s beautiful collections!


----------



## couturequeen

kjs_luxe said:


> Wow I looove those diamonds swirl earrings. What are they called?



Thanks! Bird’s Nest from the Bird of Paradise collection.


----------



## kjs_luxe

couturequeen said:


> Thanks! Bird’s Nest from the Bird of Paradise collection.



Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix123

@birkin10600

Your collections and the matching of same/ similar coloured items are just absolutely STUNNING!!


----------



## birkin10600

Phoenix123 said:


> @birkin10600
> 
> Your collections and the matching of same/ similar coloured items are just absolutely STUNNING!!


Oh thank you so much my dear! [emoji173] Very kind of you to say so![emoji4]


----------



## cocopuffs

Thank you for letting me share 
My slowly, but surely growing family 

Edit: in order of purchase
Onyx 10
Malachite 10
Holiday LE 2018 YMOP
2x sweet Carnelian bracelets


----------



## WildFeather

birkin10600 said:


> Oh thank you so much my dear! [emoji173] Very kind of you to say so![emoji4]



Loving your collection!  I requested  to follow recently on insta. Just a heads up. Can’t share my gram name here as it is personal[emoji6][emoji854]


----------



## WildFeather

cocopuffs said:


> Thank you for letting me share
> My slowly, but surely growing family



What are the sweet carnelians?  Are they two of the same? Or is one made longer than the other for some reason?  Nether look like a necklace so Just curious


----------



## cocopuffs

WildFeather said:


> What are the sweet carnelians?  Are they two of the same? Or is one made longer than the other for some reason?  Nether look like a necklace so Just curious


They are both bracelets - they also vary in color just like the photo depicts!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

birkin10600 said:


> My VCA Turquoise and Carnelian family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183516
> View attachment 4183524


Excuse me dear - do you own VCA? minority shareholder? controlling shareholder? What a fabulous collection!!!


----------



## birkin10600

WildFeather said:


> Loving your collection!  I requested  to follow recently on insta. Just a heads up. Can’t share my gram name here as it is personal[emoji6][emoji854]


Thank you![emoji4]   Kindly pm me your ig name?


----------



## birkin10600

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Excuse me dear - do you own VCA? minority shareholder? controlling shareholder? What a fabulous collection!!!


Hahaha you're funny, love your sense of humor! It's just a simple collection compare to yours dear. But thank you for your lovely comment. [emoji4]


----------



## WildFeather

cocopuffs said:


> They are both bracelets - they also vary in color just like the photo depicts!



Oh I hope I didn’t offend you. [emoji5]I can see that they are two different colors. Couldn’t be for sure if there was something different. I admit my eyes are getting old. Was loving that you maybe had two to stack or wanted to hear the story behind two. I buy duplicates sometimes and everyone always thinks I’m crazy for doing it.


----------



## WildFeather

cocopuffs said:


> They are both bracelets - they also vary in color just like the photo depicts!



Oh I hope I didn’t offend you. [emoji5]I can see that they are two different colors. Couldn’t be for sure if there was something different. I admit my eyes are getting old. Was loving that you maybe had two to stack or wanted to hear the story behind two. I buy duplicates sometimes and everyone always thinks I’m crazy for doing it.

Editing to say I just went to look at your photo again and realized I didn’t read the description. Sorry. Usually when there are photos of VCA i get distracted and don’t actually read what people write. Lol


----------



## WildFeather

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you![emoji4]   Kindly pm me your ig name?



Message sent! [emoji254]


----------



## cocopuffs

WildFeather said:


> Oh I hope I didn’t offend you. [emoji5]I can see that they are two different colors. Couldn’t be for sure if there was something different. I admit my eyes are getting old. Was loving that you maybe had two to stack or wanted to hear the story behind two. I buy duplicates sometimes and everyone always thinks I’m crazy for doing it.


No, not offended at all! I’m happy you asked . Yes, so the story is that Van Cleef had an image from their campaign with 2 bracelets stacked together.
I fell in love with that idea and the carnelian. When I went to the store, the SA brought out 2 that happened to be very different in color, which I loved even more!
I don’t think I would buy 2 of the same except in the case of this small sweetheart.


----------



## Phoenix123

My VCA family: Lotus ring, Lotus earrings, vintage Alhambra pave bracelet, Sweet 6-motif pave bracelet, Perlee Clover bracelet and LE onyx earrings...missing the 2018 holiday pendant which has gone in for repair.


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> My VCA family: Lotus ring, Lotus earrings, vintage Alhambra pave bracelet, Sweet 6-motif pave bracelet, Perlee Clover bracelet and LE onyx earrings...missing the 2018 holiday pendant which has gone in for repair.


GOALS 
I have a question for you coz I am a curious cat - I noticed most of your pieces are white gold but perlee is yellow, was there a reason?


----------



## ccfun

Phoenix123 said:


> My VCA family: Lotus ring, Lotus earrings, vintage Alhambra pave bracelet, Sweet 6-motif pave bracelet, Perlee Clover bracelet and LE onyx earrings...missing the 2018 holiday pendant which has gone in for repair.



Stunning collection


----------



## Lisa-SH

Phoenix123 said:


> My VCA family: Lotus ring, Lotus earrings, vintage Alhambra pave bracelet, Sweet 6-motif pave bracelet, Perlee Clover bracelet and LE onyx earrings...missing the 2018 holiday pendant which has gone in for repair.


Beautiful collection...


----------



## Phoenix123

Rami00 said:


> GOALS
> I have a question for you coz I am a curious cat - I noticed most of your pieces are white gold but perlee is yellow, was there a reason?



Lol, you're too cute.

You're right - most of my jewellery is white, so either WG or Pt.  The Perlee Clover is actually RG.  I have other pieces (non-VCA) in RG and YG and I tend to wear these two colours together.  I also have a 2018 holiday pendant.  And am also eyeing the magic Alhambra earrings in YG.


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> Lol, you're too cute.
> 
> You're right - most of my jewellery is white, so either WG or Pt.  The Perlee Clover is actually RG.  I have other pieces (non-VCA) in RG and YG and I tend to wear these two colours together.  I also have a 2018 holiday pendant.  And am also eyeing the magic Alhambra earrings in YG.


Thank you for feeding into my curiosity. You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## Bethc

I just wanted to add some of my more recent pics, with my newest additions

My Alhambra bracelets 







Lapis, blue agate and turquoise


----------



## Gracilan

...OMG!!! So beautiful!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to add some of my more recent pics, with my newest additions
> 
> My Alhambra bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapis, blue agate and turquoise


Bethc, your collection is extraordinarily breathtaking and beyond beautiful.


----------



## Suzie

I have taken an updated photo of my VCA family.


----------



## JeanGranger

Suzie said:


> View attachment 4299090
> View attachment 4299091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken an updated photo of my VCA family.



Everything in white gold. Love your collection


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabulous collection Suzie!!!
I am so envious of the WG Vintage Alhambra necklace. It’s such a rare and versatile piece.


----------



## Suzie

Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> View attachment 4299090
> View attachment 4299091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken an updated photo of my VCA family.



Wow! Beautiful collection! I love how focused you stayed on certain combos. My collection is going to make me look like ADD.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Bethc, your collection is extraordinarily breathtaking and beyond beautiful.



Thank you [emoji1317]


----------



## jyyanks

Suzie said:


> View attachment 4299090
> View attachment 4299091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken an updated photo of my VCA family.



Wow - this is my dream collection!!!  Absolutely stunning.


----------



## valnsw

My updated VCA collection. The mother of Pearl 10 motif and cosmos mop pendant are not in this pic. Using this porcelain tray that VCA SA sent to me for my birthday


----------



## Toronto24

valnsw said:


> My updated VCA collection. The mother of Pearl 10 motif and cosmos mop pendant are not in this pic. Using this porcelain tray that VCA SA sent to me for my birthday



Beautiful collection. And beautiful tray VCA sent you for your birthday! I haven’t been so fortunate to get gifts from VCA. Perhaps because I don’t purchase from VCA boutique directly I am thinking?


----------



## kimber418

chiaoapple said:


> Thought this would be a good time to do a family portrait as it may be many months before another VCA purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691157
> View attachment 3691158
> View attachment 3691159
> View attachment 3691160


Amazing collection.  Very well thought out and great choices.   Do you ever wear one of your 
ten motifs with a 5 motif bracelet?  just curious.....  \


----------



## valnsw

Toronto24 said:


> Beautiful collection. And beautiful tray VCA sent you for your birthday! I haven’t been so fortunate to get gifts from VCA. Perhaps because I don’t purchase from VCA boutique directly I am thinking?



I buy from boutique directly. 
Yes it’s a beautiful tray, reminds me of H tray. It came in a box, the brand is Bernardaud, which supposedly makes the tray exclusively for VCA, as per the underside of the tray. 

I think it depends on the relationship the SA has with you on what he/she sends to you. I’m not the VVIP customer for sure, I only buy what I like. 

In any case, it’s the thought that counts and it’s quite a thoughtful gift.


----------



## marbella8

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to add some of my more recent pics, with my newest additions
> 
> My Alhambra bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapis, blue agate and turquoise



Gorgeous collection- and that H-Balcons is my favorite pattern of theirs!


----------



## Phoenix123

My latest 2 VCA acquisitions: Magic Alhambra earrings in pave YG and Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pave WG, shown here with some of my other bling pieces (not all though).


----------



## Luvhcv

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest 2 VCA acquisitions: Magic Alhambra earrings in pave YG and Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pave WG, shown here with some of my other bling pieces (not all though).


I’m so in love with all of these pieces!  Congratulations the earrings are stunning!


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest 2 VCA acquisitions: Magic Alhambra earrings in pave YG and Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pave WG, shown here with some of my other bling pieces (not all though).


WOW what an amazing collection! Very well thought of..I feel like I am all over the place, sigh.


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest 2 VCA acquisitions: Magic Alhambra earrings in pave YG and Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pave WG, shown here with some of my other bling pieces (not all though).


Omg! Your collection is to die for! 
I love how the pave magic look great with the holiday pendant. Both look great on you - enjoy!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> WOW what an amazing collection! Very well thought of..I feel like I am all over the place, sigh.


Rami - your collection is amazing too and very well thought through. I enjoy reading your posts on your thought process on each piece. Can’t wait to see modelling pics of your ring when it arrives.


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> Rami - your collection is amazing too and very well thought through. I enjoy reading your posts on your thought process on each piece. Can’t wait to see modelling pics of your ring when it arrives.


Thank you Lynee, how sweet of you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow! Gorgeous collection, Phoenix!!!


----------



## Toronto24

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest 2 VCA acquisitions: Magic Alhambra earrings in pave YG and Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pave WG, shown here with some of my other bling pieces (not all though).



Love love your collection!! Aren’t the magic pave earrings amazing?


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> Rami - your collection is amazing too and very well thought through. I enjoy reading your posts on your thought process on each piece. Can’t wait to see modelling pics of your ring when it arrives.



I agree with everything Lynne has said.  I too can't wait to see the reveal of your Noeud ring, Rami!  It's going to be spectacular!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Toronto24 said:


> Love love your collection!! Aren’t the magic pave earrings amazing?



The Magic pave earrings are MAGICAL!!


----------



## Phoenix123

So drinking the Kool-Aid!!  lol

Happy CNY, everyone!


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> I agree with everything Lynne has said.  I too can't wait to see the reveal of your Noeud ring, Rami!  It's going to be spectacular!!


Thank you! I am learning for the best on this forum! I am sitting patiently to get my hands on the ring, seems like France takes it sweet time on SO (apparently most btf rings considered SO in Canada).
Happy New Year xx


----------



## Hobbiezm

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest 2 VCA acquisitions: Magic Alhambra earrings in pave YG and Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pave WG, shown here with some of my other bling pieces (not all though).



Such a beautiful, well thought out collection! They play lovely together.


----------



## Mali_

Newest editions, perfect match, 20 motif next...


----------



## park56

Mali_ said:


> Newest editions, perfect match, 20 motif next...


So pretty! What color is your Birkin please?


----------



## Mali_

park56 said:


> So pretty! What color is your Birkin please?


Thanks. Rouge Tomate.


----------



## kimber418

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest 2 VCA acquisitions: Magic Alhambra earrings in pave YG and Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pave WG, shown here with some of my other bling pieces (not all though).


Phoenix~ You have a such a gorgeous and well thought out collection.  I love how you combined your love of yellow gold and white gold.  I can't stop looking at this collection......


----------



## Phoenix123

kimber418 said:


> Phoenix~ You have a such a gorgeous and well thought out collection.  I love how you combined your love of yellow gold and white gold.  I can't stop looking at this collection......



You're so kind, @kimber418, thank you. Funny thing is I never used to like YG but with VCA I seem to have caught the bug!  uh uh...I'm in so much trouble!!


----------



## izzyParis

My current VCA collection.  I know that my collection might seem to be a bit of a one note to some, but I am strictly a white gold and platinum gal so my options are narrowed with VCA by this self imposed restriction.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## couturequeen

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4343691
> 
> 
> My current VCA collection.  I know that my collection might seem to be a bit of a one note to some, but I am strictly a white gold and platinum gal so my options are narrowed with VCA by this self imposed restriction.  Thanks for letting me share.



Not a bad note at all!


----------



## say brooke

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4343691
> 
> 
> My current VCA collection.  I know that my collection might seem to be a bit of a one note to some, but I am strictly a white gold and platinum gal so my options are narrowed with VCA by this self imposed restriction.  Thanks for letting me share.


Wow thats pretty! Do you wear your Frivole pave earrings with the Alhambra Magic pave? I have the earrings, so wondering.


----------



## izzyParis

couturequeen said:


> Not a bad note at all!



Thank you!


----------



## izzyParis

say brooke said:


> Wow thats pretty! Do you wear your Frivole pave earrings with the Alhambra Magic pave? I have the earrings, so wondering.



Thank you! Thus far, I haven’t worn them together, as my habit is to wear the earrings with either no necklace or a simple necklace, but it is on my list to combine the two together.  I just need to remind myself to do it, instead of putting on my jewelry on autopilot.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4343691
> 
> 
> My current VCA collection.  I know that my collection might seem to be a bit of a one note to some, but I am strictly a white gold and platinum gal so my options are narrowed with VCA by this self imposed restriction.  Thanks for letting me share.



This is such a cohesive and amazingly stunning collection!!! I, like you, are a bit limited by my VCA purchases as well as I only seem to purchase the rose gold.

Amazing choices!!


----------



## izzyParis

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This is such a cohesive and amazingly stunning collection!!! I, like you, are a bit limited by my VCA purchases as well as I only seem to purchase the rose gold.
> 
> Amazing choices!!



Thank you!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest 2 VCA acquisitions: Magic Alhambra earrings in pave YG and Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pave WG, shown here with some of my other bling pieces (not all though).


Phoenix....love all your bling.....so sparkle


----------



## Notorious Pink

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4343691
> 
> 
> My current VCA collection.  I know that my collection might seem to be a bit of a one note to some, but I am strictly a white gold and platinum gal so my options are narrowed with VCA by this self imposed restriction.  Thanks for letting me share.



Absolutely gorgeous collection! I am very impressed that you can stay so focused.


----------



## Phoenix123

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4343691
> 
> 
> My current VCA collection.  I know that my collection might seem to be a bit of a one note to some, but I am strictly a white gold and platinum gal so my options are narrowed with VCA by this self imposed restriction.  Thanks for letting me share.



I am loving your collection.  Very elegant and well co-ordinated.

The piece on the far right, is that a 16-motif long necklace?

And your pave Magic pendant, I've been lusting after it for years.  My SA is trying to talk me out of it and into buying a Snowflake pendant instead - but either one of these won't happen til 2020 at least.  How often do you wear it? and how? doubled-up or full length or lariat -style?


----------



## kewave

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4343691
> 
> 
> My current VCA collection.  I know that my collection might seem to be a bit of a one note to some, but I am strictly a white gold and platinum gal so my options are narrowed with VCA by this self imposed restriction.  Thanks for letting me share.



Still plenty of choices for WG with diamonds for VCA! Look at that Perlee, it’s most beautiful in WG...clean lines yet with so much details and sparkles! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## izzyParis

BBC said:


> Absolutely gorgeous collection! I am very impressed that you can stay so focused.



Thank you!


----------



## izzyParis

Phoenix123 said:


> I am loving your collection.  Very elegant and well co-ordinated.
> 
> The piece on the far right, is that a 16-motif long necklace?
> 
> And your pave Magic pendant, I've been lusting after it for years.  My SA is trying to talk me out of it and into buying a Snowflake pendant instead - but either one of these won't happen til 2020 at least.  How often do you wear it? and how? doubled-up or full length or lariat -style?



Yes, you are correct, the necklace on the right is the magic 16 which was my 1st piece that started my desire for more, you know how that goes [emoji6].

I absolutely adore the pave magic pendant and cannot recommend it enough, I think that it’s my favorite piece.  I wear it mostly double looped for which I really like the double chain look as well as the way pendant hangs vs attached to the chain. When I wear a long cardigan/sweater jacket then I wear it single looped.  The versatility of this piece is really enjoyable.

Thank you and good luck deciding!


----------



## izzyParis

kewave said:


> Still plenty of choices for WG with diamonds for VCA! Look at that Perlee, it’s most beautiful in WG...clean lines yet with so much details and sparkles! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I just started to dip my toe into the perlee collection with the perlee pave clover ring.  I am definitely intrigued by the collection.


----------



## Phoenix123

izzyParis said:


> Yes, you are correct, the necklace on the right is the magic 16 which was my 1st piece that started my desire for more, you know how that goes [emoji6].
> 
> I absolutely adore the pave magic pendant and cannot recommend it enough, I think that it’s my favorite piece.  I wear it mostly double looped for which I really like the double chain look as well as the way pendant hangs vs attached to the chain. When I wear a long cardigan/sweater jacket then I wear it single looped.  The versatility of this piece is really enjoyable.
> 
> Thank you and good luck deciding!



Thank you so much.  The more I see/hear about this piece, the more enamoured I am with it.


----------



## chiaoapple

An update on my family:
Perlee clover bracelet in yellow gold (after years of agonising, finally got it!)
Guilloche 10 motif (love at first sight)
Chalcedony 5 motif in WG (to join its 10 motif parent)
WG perlee signature bracelet (loved the YG version so much I had to get the WG -- very happy with this)
Perlee d'or 5 row bracelet (not a popular choice, but I personally just love it)

Last pic is the "original" family [emoji1]


----------



## izzyParis

chiaoapple said:


> An update on my family:
> Perlee clover bracelet in yellow gold (after years of agonising, finally got it!)
> Guilloche 10 motif (love at first sight)
> Chalcedony 5 motif in WG (to join its 10 motif parent)
> WG perlee signature bracelet (loved the YG version so much I had to get the WG -- very happy with this)
> Perlee d'or 5 row bracelet (not a popular choice, but I personally just love it)
> 
> Last pic is the "original" family [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348253
> View attachment 4348254
> View attachment 4348255



Congrats on adding your new bracelet especially after debating for some time over it.  Beautiful collection!


----------



## 911snowball

Gorgeous chiaoapple!  I also finally got the bracelet as well, it had been on my wish list for as long as I can remember. The addition of the "new" size small (perfect fit for me!!) as well as the last price reduction finally pushed me off the ledge.  I love it. I am also lusting after the 10 Guilloche. Fortunately for my wallet, my boutique is completely sold out and I have to wait about 6 months before more arrive.  Pls post a mod shot if you wear it soon. It is STUNNING on.  So happy for you!


----------



## Coconuts40

chiaoapple said:


> An update on my family:
> Perlee clover bracelet in yellow gold (after years of agonising, finally got it!)
> Guilloche 10 motif (love at first sight)
> Chalcedony 5 motif in WG (to join its 10 motif parent)
> WG perlee signature bracelet (loved the YG version so much I had to get the WG -- very happy with this)
> Perlee d'or 5 row bracelet (not a popular choice, but I personally just love it)
> 
> Last pic is the "original" family [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348253
> View attachment 4348254
> View attachment 4348255



Wow, wow, wow!!
Gorgeous collection !


----------



## chiaoapple

911snowball said:


> Gorgeous chiaoapple!  I also finally got the bracelet as well, it had been on my wish list for as long as I can remember. The addition of the "new" size small (perfect fit for me!!) as well as the last price reduction finally pushed me off the ledge.  I love it. I am also lusting after the 10 Guilloche. Fortunately for my wallet, my boutique is completely sold out and I have to wait about 6 months before more arrive.  Pls post a mod shot if you wear it soon. It is STUNNING on.  So happy for you!


Thank you!
Your story is basically my story too, except that I chanced upon the new size (xs) and the price reduction (I called the boutique out of curiosity one day because I wanted to compare local prices with UK prices)!  As I have very small wrists, the xs is definitely a much better fit.
The Guilloche is amazing. Before I decided on the perlee clover, I asked my SA to notify me when the 5 motif came in as I like to buy in sets: 10s & 5s. Well the day I went in to get the perlee clover, was the day the Guilloche 5 motif came in... Thankfully reason prevailed and I left the 5 motif for another day ​


----------



## Phoenix123

chiaoapple said:


> An update on my family:
> Perlee clover bracelet in yellow gold (after years of agonising, finally got it!)
> Guilloche 10 motif (love at first sight)
> Chalcedony 5 motif in WG (to join its 10 motif parent)
> WG perlee signature bracelet (loved the YG version so much I had to get the WG -- very happy with this)
> Perlee d'or 5 row bracelet (not a popular choice, but I personally just love it)
> 
> Last pic is the "original" family [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348253
> View attachment 4348254
> View attachment 4348255



THUD!!  I die!! lol

I am loving your collection!!  I'd like to ask how often you wear the Cosmos pave earrings?


----------



## chiaoapple

Phoenix123 said:


> THUD!!  I die!! lol
> 
> I am loving your collection!!  I'd like to ask how often you wear the Cosmos pave earrings?


Thanks (have been drooling over your posts as well)!! I actually haven't worn them at all for some time, because for some reason after years of wearing earrings with no issues, I suddenly find the feel of any earring on my lobes irritating... and this was not that long after getting these vintage cosmos earrings, so... just hoping I will get over this soon and be back to earrings again. 
Separate from all my personal drama above, I think the cosmos are great for dressing up (because of the bling) or dressing down (because of the nice rounded shape).


----------



## Phoenix123

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks (have been drooling over your posts as well)!! I actually haven't worn them at all for some time, because for some reason after years of wearing earrings with no issues, I suddenly find the feel of any earring on my lobes irritating... and this was not that long after getting these vintage cosmos earrings, so... just hoping I will get over this soon and be back to earrings again.
> Separate from all my personal drama above, I think the cosmos are great for dressing up (because of the bling) or dressing down (because of the nice rounded shape).



Oh no!!  I hope you can start wearing your beautiful earrings again.


----------



## Mali_

Latest edition -
.... three 20s, one 6 motif magic necklace and one 5 motif magic bracelet and finished with Alhambra. Now the flora and fauna, that’s a different matter.


----------



## opadiva

Mali_ said:


> Latest edition -
> .... three 20s, one 6 motif magic necklace and one 5 motif magic bracelet and finished with Alhambra. Now the flora and fauna, that’s a different matter.


@Mali_  thanks for sharing  Could we have a family pic please to admire your entire collection xx?


----------



## Mali_

opadiva said:


> @Mali_  thanks for sharing  Could we have a family pic please to admire your entire collection xx?


That’s it for VCA unfortunately. It’s been at least two years now. Trust that I’ll keep collecting and display all.  I started with diamonds. Just now turning to branded jewelry. Also, Hermès has a tendency to get in the way.  Waiting on my BBK...any day now.


----------



## MdRs

Mali_ said:


> Latest edition -
> .... three 20s, one 6 motif magic necklace and one 5 motif magic bracelet and finished with Alhambra. Now the flora and fauna, that’s a different matter.


Really stunning  Congrats


----------



## Mali_

MdRs said:


> Really stunning  Congrats


Thank you


----------



## chiaoapple

kimber418 said:


> Amazing collection.  Very well thought out and great choices.   Do you ever wear one of your
> ten motifs with a 5 motif bracelet?  just curious.....  \


Hi, sorry, somehow just saw your question! And thanks for the compliment. Yes, I link the 10 and 5 motifs all the time as it works well with many outfit necklines, so I always aim to get a set of 10 and 5 for all VA pieces [emoji1]


----------



## BWM

Sharing my small VCA collection...


----------



## hopiko

BWM said:


> Sharing my small VCA collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434652


Amazing start!  Congrats!


----------



## lisawhit

BWM said:


> Sharing my small VCA collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434652


beautiful and well put together pieces


----------



## nicole0612

BWM said:


> Sharing my small VCA collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434652


Beautiful pairing!


----------



## Rami00

Fam of 5! Clearly, I like bling


----------



## izzyParis

Rami00 said:


> Fam of 5! Clearly, I like bling


Lovely VCA collection!


----------



## Rami00

izzyParis said:


> Lovely VCA collection!


Thank you xx


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> Fam of 5! Clearly, I like bling


Again, beautiful collection, love all the bling and rings.


----------



## Rami00

Lisa-SH said:


> Again, beautiful collection, love all the bling and rings.


Thank you Lisa!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> I had a little time is afternoon so I took a little mental vacation and traveled all the way through this thread. [emoji907] Unfortunately, since photobucket hosts a number of the pictures that were on here, there are a lot of amazing pictures that we can no longer see....hoping that some of you can repost?
> 
> (Sbelle? I miss your pics the most! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7])



When you take a trip down memory lane and you realize that you’ve done this before....
Lol! I do like to go through the threads now and again for inspiration!


----------



## MYH

MYH said:


> Lol. It looks like I have pretty similar taste to Khad and Jinsun.  Lovely pieces ladies.
> 
> Here's my small family
> View attachment 2279157



I just saw this post of mine from 6 yrs ago! How things have changed lol


----------



## EpiFanatic

Two parter.  Still missing some pendants.


----------



## JeanGranger

EpiFanatic said:


> Two parter.  Still missing some pendants.
> View attachment 4482182
> View attachment 4482183


Beautiful collection


----------



## izzyParis

EpiFanatic said:


> Two parter.  Still missing some pendants.
> View attachment 4482182
> View attachment 4482183


Beautiful!


----------



## innerpeace85

My small VCA collection


----------



## couturequeen

My mix-and-match WG family!


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Two parter.  Still missing some pendants.
> View attachment 4482182
> View attachment 4482183


Loving your collection EpiFanatic!
Question -- am I mistaken or is that a wholly white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet (first pic, third from the left)??


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Loving your collection EpiFanatic!
> Question -- am I mistaken or is that a wholly white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet (first pic, third from the left)??


Thank you chiaoapple. Yes, it is a solid white gold vintage bracelet.


----------



## JeanGranger

Went to the store on weekend and these are my two bracelets. The inventory was really good. Blue Agate Vintage Bracelet, Grey MOP/RG + Diamonds Vintage Bracelet, Onyx/WG + Diamonds Vintage Bracelet still available


----------



## Suzie

Rami00 said:


> Fam of 5! Clearly, I like bling


Stunning


----------



## Suzie

Mai1981 said:


> View attachment 4495560
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495559
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495558
> 
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the store on weekend and these are my two bracelets. The inventory was really good. Blue Agate Vintage Bracelet, Grey MOP/RG + Diamonds Vintage Bracelet, Onyx/WG + Diamonds Vintage Bracelet still available


----------



## Suzie

couturequeen said:


> My mix-and-match WG family!


Lovely, I am twins with you on the frivolous earrings and magic onyx necklace.


----------



## Suzie

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My small VCA collection
> View attachment 4489509


Lovely, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Suzie

EpiFanatic said:


> Two parter.  Still missing some pendants.
> View attachment 4482182
> View attachment 4482183


Wow, gorgeous.


----------



## Rhl2987

Here is the start of my collection. I’ve had the gmop/pave bracelet the longest and love it! I got the guilloche recently and wear it daily and now I plan to enjoy the gmop and gmop/pave together  It’s so hard to photograph the gmop to capture the depth of the motifs but they are beautiful.


----------



## 911snowball

What a beautiful collection Rhl.  What is so lovely is that all of this works so well together or as separate pieces depending on your mood or outfit.  I have an especially soft spot for gray mop. I had the LE gray mop/pg pave done as a SO 10 motif and I just adore it.


----------



## Rami00

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the start of my collection. I’ve had the gmop/pave bracelet the longest and love it! I got the guilloche recently and wear it daily and now I plan to enjoy the gmop and gmop/pave together  It’s so hard to photograph the gmop to capture the depth of the motifs but they are beautiful.


Very well thought of collection!


----------



## Rhl2987

911snowball said:


> What a beautiful collection Rhl.  What is so lovely is that all of this works so well together or as separate pieces depending on your mood or outfit.  I have an especially soft spot for gray mop. I had the LE gray mop/pg pave done as a SO 10 motif and I just adore it.


Thank you! I try to be very deliberate about each piece I add and I would say I'm picky as well. I ended up sending back the letterwood and blue agate pieces because I did not find them as breathtaking as what I now have. Next, I will add an everyday necklace, likely the rose gold pave vintage pendant!

I am sure that your necklace is beautiful! Do you wear it daily? What a classic piece.


----------



## Rhl2987

Rami00 said:


> Very well thought of collection!


Thank you Rami! I try to keep your philosophy in mind as I'm adding jewelry to my collection! Still have not gotten there with my bags yet though


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the start of my collection. I’ve had the gmop/pave bracelet the longest and love it! I got the guilloche recently and wear it daily and now I plan to enjoy the gmop and gmop/pave together  It’s so hard to photograph the gmop to capture the depth of the motifs but they are beautiful.


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you!!


----------



## mochaccino

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you chiaoapple. Yes, it is a solid white gold vintage bracelet.



May I ask if you SOed this solid wg piece? Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

mochaccino said:


> May I ask if you SOed this solid wg piece? Thank you!


Hi, yes I did a special order for this solid WG bracelet.


----------



## surfer

Not a full portrait, many family members on vacation and in college haha but I love how they all matched in rose gold in this pic, even the watch.


----------



## zoesassynuo

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the start of my collection. I’ve had the gmop/pave bracelet the longest and love it! I got the guilloche recently and wear it daily and now I plan to enjoy the gmop and gmop/pave together  It’s so hard to photograph the gmop to capture the depth of the motifs but they are beautiful.



May I ask how is the guilloche wear and tear? I am interested in getting a bracelet - most of the stones doesn’t appeal to me except maybe the Gmop but that’s not readily available. I did try the guilloche and it is really pretty so I am tempted


----------



## Rhl2987

zoesassynuo said:


> May I ask how is the guilloche wear and tear? I am interested in getting a bracelet - most of the stones doesn’t appeal to me except maybe the Gmop but that’s not readily available. I did try the guilloche and it is really pretty so I am tempted


I have found that it isn't too delicate. I do not take any extra precaution with it other than to remove it while working out, hiking, or doing heavy duty tasks around the house. I also usually wear it on its own. It does seem less sparkly when it is dirty/dusty, so I wash it off with water and dry it with my cleaning cloth. I will try another poster's recommendations of cleaning with dish soap, but have not had to do that yet. I haven't examined it too closely but I haven't noticed any scratches thus far. 

I just examined my Mom's and she actually does have light scratches on hers. She stacks it with other bracelets, including a chunky link bracelet and is not careful with it. It is still shiny and she says that she is thoroughly enjoying it so she's still happy she got it rather than a different piece.


----------



## zoesassynuo

Rhl2987 said:


> I have found that it isn't too delicate. I do not take any extra precaution with it other than to remove it while working out, hiking, or doing heavy duty tasks around the house. I also usually wear it on its own. It does seem less sparkly when it is dirty/dusty, so I wash it off with water and dry it with my cleaning cloth. I will try another poster's recommendations of cleaning with dish soap, but have not had to do that yet. I haven't examined it too closely but I haven't noticed any scratches thus far.
> 
> I just examined my Mom's and she actually does have light scratches on hers. She stacks it with other bracelets, including a chunky link bracelet and is not careful with it. It is still shiny and she says that she is thoroughly enjoying it so she's still happy she got it rather than a different piece.



Thank you so much for replying! Feeling kinda excited to think I may have a chance to get it and it wears well! Thanks once again


----------



## surfer

Presenting my gmop family
Hopefully will be welcoming more soon. Just can’t get enough of this mysterious natural wonder.


----------



## LuckyMe14

surfer said:


> View attachment 4513837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my gmop family
> Hopefully will be welcoming more soon. Just can’t get enough of this mysterious natural wonder.



This is to pretty


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4513837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my gmop family
> Hopefully will be welcoming more soon. Just can’t get enough of this mysterious natural wonder.


Fabulous pic!


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> View attachment 4513837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my gmop family
> Hopefully will be welcoming more soon. Just can’t get enough of this mysterious natural wonder.


I’m in love.   Is your ten motif set in yellow or rose gold?


----------



## surfer

Mali_ said:


> I’m in love.   Is your ten motif set in yellow or rose gold?


It’s rose gold


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> It’s rose gold


Perfect


----------



## Mali_

Welcoming another 20M to the family. 2/3 of the way to three 20Ms this year. Only one more to go before the calendar turns. (Then of course the two solid golds and hopefully one 20M SO).


----------



## LuckyMe14

Mali_ said:


> Welcoming another 20M to the family. 2/3 of the way to three 20Ms this year. Only one more to go before the calendar turns. (Then of course the two solid golds and hopefully one 20M SO).
> View attachment 4521515



This is soooo beautiful!! What a collection!


----------



## Mali_

LuckyMe14 said:


> This is soooo beautiful!! What a collection!


Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mali_ said:


> Welcoming another 20M to the family. 2/3 of the way to three 20Ms this year. Only one more to go before the calendar turns. (Then of course the two solid golds and hopefully one 20M SO).
> View attachment 4521515


Wow. Those 20 motifs are awe inspiring...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> Welcoming another 20M to the family. 2/3 of the way to three 20Ms this year. Only one more to go before the calendar turns. (Then of course the two solid golds and hopefully one 20M SO).
> View attachment 4521515


This is a fabulous collection!!!


----------



## surfer

Mali_ said:


> Welcoming another 20M to the family. 2/3 of the way to three 20Ms this year. Only one more to go before the calendar turns. (Then of course the two solid golds and hopefully one 20M SO).
> View attachment 4521515


Wow! Modeling pics of the 20 motifs please Mali! I haven’t tried one on...tempted now haha


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> Wow! Modeling pics of the 20 motifs please Mali! I haven’t tried one on...tempted now haha


Maybe after I’ve collected them all. 
Funny thing is the first time I went into a VCA, the Carnelian 20M was the first piece the SA put on me. Alas, it was a NM VCA and someone had called and asked for it to be set aside. They subsequently bought it. It took me a while because I wanted the perfect red match between earrings and necklace. Finally.


----------



## JeanGranger

14th wedding anniversary


----------



## innerpeace85

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the start of my collection. I’ve had the gmop/pave bracelet the longest and love it! I got the guilloche recently and wear it daily and now I plan to enjoy the gmop and gmop/pave together  It’s so hard to photograph the gmop to capture the depth of the motifs but they are beautiful.


Beautiful and cohesive collection ❤️❤️


----------



## veeleigh

Long overdue family portrait.


----------



## EpiFanatic

veeleigh said:


> View attachment 4530971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long overdue family portrait.


 Gorgeous!  What a stash!!  can you give us more pics so we can see what all is in there?


----------



## veeleigh

EpiFanatic said:


> Gorgeous!  What a stash!!  can you give us more pics so we can see what all is in there?



1-2: Complete sets of WG/MOP and PG/GMOP (2x10, bracelet, earrings)
3-4: holiday pendants in PG/MOP and PG/GMOP
5: PG perlee hoops
6: lotus earrings


----------



## EpiFanatic

veeleigh said:


> 1-2: Complete sets of WG/MOP and PG/GMOP (2x10, bracelet, earrings)
> 3-4: holiday pendants in PG/MOP and PG/GMOP
> 5: PG perlee hoops
> 6: lotus earrings


Fabulous!


----------



## innerpeace85

veeleigh said:


> View attachment 4530971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long overdue family portrait.


Beautiful family ❤️❤️
Do you store your jewelry like this? Thanks!


----------



## JeanGranger

Suzie said:


> View attachment 4299090
> View attachment 4299091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken an updated photo of my VCA family.









Hi Suzie I have two questions to ask you 
1. Between the Turquoise Sweet Earrings and MOP Vintage Earrings which pair do you wear more often and which pair are more comfortable to wear?
2. Same question for the necklace : between Magic Onyx and Vintage MOP please  Thank you xoxo


----------



## eternallove4bag

veeleigh said:


> View attachment 4530971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long overdue family portrait.


Wow! Absolutely gorgeous family


----------



## eternallove4bag

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My small VCA collection
> View attachment 4489509


Major love! I love that we go for very similar things


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the start of my collection. I’ve had the gmop/pave bracelet the longest and love it! I got the guilloche recently and wear it daily and now I plan to enjoy the gmop and gmop/pave together  It’s so hard to photograph the gmop to capture the depth of the motifs but they are beautiful.


Gosh the grey mop is taking my breath away! I love your collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> Welcoming another 20M to the family. 2/3 of the way to three 20Ms this year. Only one more to go before the calendar turns. (Then of course the two solid golds and hopefully one 20M SO).
> View attachment 4521515


I am in awe of your fabulous collection!


----------



## Mali_

eternallove4bag said:


> I am in awe of your fabulous collection!


You’re too kind. 
Still building...


----------



## Mali_

Mai1981 said:


> View attachment 4531371
> 
> View attachment 4531372
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Suzie I have two questions to ask you
> 1. Between the Turquoise Sweet Earrings and MOP Vintage Earrings which pair do you wear more often and which pair are more comfortable to wear?
> 2. Same question for the necklace : between Magic Onyx and Vintage MOP please  Thank you xoxo


Ok, I need a VCA white gold collection.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

So I have gone a little VCA crazy in the last 5 years... Here goes
10 Motif Onyx
10 Motif MOP
5 Motif Malachite
5 Motif Turquoise
	

		
			
		

		
	







1 Motif MOP
2 Motif Alhambra Earrings
Large Frivole Ring


----------



## nicole0612

Most of my VCA family to add to the photo collections here!


----------



## jimmie staton

My VCA family 
"J!m'


----------



## Mali_

nicole0612 said:


> Most of my VCA family to add to the photo collections here!


The turquoise pieces 
And rock crystal 
Like a VCA museum


----------



## Mali_

jimmie staton said:


> My VCA family
> "J!m'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4539828


Love the consistency here. It’s nearly a VCA onyx YG capsule collection. 
The first two are on my short term BUY NOW list and I’m thinking about the fourth in the longer term.


----------



## jimmie staton

Mali_ said:


> Love the consistency here. It’s nearly a VCA onyx YG capsule collection.
> The first two are on my short term BUY NOW list and I’m thinking about the fourth in the longer term.


Thank you so very much Mali, You have great taste... you SHOULD get the first two... the 20 motif and the Magic bracelet. The movement on those two alone will have you in love.. and wearing it as a straight man, adds to the appeal and attraction to and for me and attracts major attention to all that view it... I know they would look amazing on you. The fourth one, The VCA Magic Single Pendant is amazing... you can wear the chain doubled or wear it long... The VCA Pure (the third one) has a lovely appeal, it is not much sought after, or even seen a lot, that is why I was attracted to it. It is like a pillow in it's dimensions and looks amazing in person. I can't wait for you to get your VCA onyx YG capsule collection. You will ROCK !
"J!m"


----------



## Mali_

jimmie staton said:


> Thank you so very much Mali, You have great taste... you SHOULD get the first two... the 20 motif and the Magic bracelet. The movement on those two alone will have you in love.. and wearing it as a straight man, adds to the appeal and attraction to and for me and attracts major attention to all that view it... I know they would look amazing on you. The fourth one, The VCA Magic Single Pendant is amazing... you can wear the chain doubled or wear it long... The VCA Pure (the third one) has a lovely appeal, it is not much sought after, or even seen a lot, that is why I was attracted to it. It is like a pillow in it's dimensions and looks amazing in person. I can't wait for you to get your VCA onyx YG capsule collection. You will ROCK !
> "J!m"


You are too kind. I know you surprise many in a great positive way.


----------



## jimmie staton

Mali_ said:


> You are too kind. I know you surprise many in a great positive way.


Aw shucks...  Thank you. You know me all too well... I really enjoy surprising people that way...  The true purpose of me gaining and acquiring wealth is to be able to give it all away. All the gifts I give come from Tiffany & Co... even down to the notecards. When I am able to afford to start giving VCA as gifts... I promise, you will be the first on my gift giving  list !
"J!m"


----------



## nicole0612

Mali_ said:


> The turquoise pieces
> And rock crystal
> Like a VCA museum


Thank you! I have a few more LE/discontinued on my wishlist!


----------



## nicole0612

jimmie staton said:


> My VCA family
> "J!m'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4539828





Mali_ said:


> Love the consistency here. It’s nearly a VCA onyx YG capsule collection.
> The first two are on my short term BUY NOW list and I’m thinking about the fourth in the longer term.


Wonderful! I had just the same thought as Mali, it’s the perfect capsule collection!


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> Most of my VCA family to add to the photo collections here!


Love your turquoise pieces


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> Most of my VCA family to add to the photo collections here!


Love your turquoise pieces


----------



## nicole0612

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Love your turquoise pieces


Thank you!  Very sweet of you


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> My VCA family
> "J!m'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4539828


I love your collection. I bet it looks awesome on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Most of my VCA family to add to the photo collections here!


Fabulous collection! Love all the turquoise


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> I love your collection. I bet it looks awesome on you!


It does and you are right... as always. lol. Thank you Notorious Pink for the kindness of your words.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

nicole0612 said:


> Wonderful! I had just the same thought as Mali, it’s the perfect capsule collection!


Aw shucks nicole0612, Thank you for your kind thoughts and kinder words.
"J!m"


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Fabulous collection! Love all the turquoise


Thank you! Now I just have to add more bling like your lovely pave pieces!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> Most of my VCA family to add to the photo collections here!


All these out-of-production and limited edition pieces!


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> All these out-of-production and limited edition pieces!


Thank you. That is such a kind comment coming from someone who has a collection full of both!


----------



## Hobbiezm

nicole0612 said:


> Most of my VCA family to add to the photo collections here!



Such a beautiful collection! You wear them so well !!


----------



## nicole0612

Hobbiezm said:


> Such a beautiful collection! You wear them so well !!


Thank you so much, you’re too kind! I enjoy seeing photos of your beautiful collection every time you post a photo!


----------



## surfer

A few family members here


----------



## jimmie staton

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I have a few more LE/discontinued on my wishlist!


Noted... my plan... your command.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> I love your collection. I bet it looks awesome on you!


So I've been told Notorious Pink....Thank you for the kindest of words.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

nicole0612 said:


> Wonderful! I had just the same thought as Mali, it’s the perfect capsule collection!


Thank you in kind nicole0612... I'm over here blushing.
"J!m"


----------



## 4LV

I was afraid to put all my VCA pieces together to do a collection shot as I was afraid to see how crazy I was to collect so many within five years. It all started so innocently with a single frivole ring in
Paris in 2015. Then it went down hill from there.


----------



## 4LV

Sorry about double post one of the photo


----------



## Notorious Pink

4LV said:


> Sorry about double post one of the photo


Absolutely beautiful collection!!!


----------



## 911snowball

4LV, swooning over your magic pave....


----------



## 4LV

Thank you all! Only you understand my craziness!


----------



## innerpeace85

4LV said:


> I was afraid to put all my VCA pieces together to do a collection shot as I was afraid to see how crazy I was to collect so many within five years. It all started so innocently with a single frivole ring in
> Paris in 2015. Then it went down hill from there.


Stunning collection!!


----------



## lynne_ross

4LV said:


> I was afraid to put all my VCA pieces together to do a collection shot as I was afraid to see how crazy I was to collect so many within five years. It all started so innocently with a single frivole ring in
> Paris in 2015. Then it went down hill from there.


Beautiful!!!!! Loooooove your collection. Mine is small in comparison but I am building up to having similar pieces. Of your 3 pave earrings which do you wear the most?


----------



## 4LV

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful!!!!! Loooooove your collection. Mine is small in comparison but I am building up to having similar pieces. Of your 3 pave earrings which do you wear the most?


Glad you like what I got. Hope you get all your heart desires too. 
Of all my pave earrings, I wore my Frivoles the most. They just uplift my mood and so lively.


----------



## nicole0612

4LV said:


> I was afraid to put all my VCA pieces together to do a collection shot as I was afraid to see how crazy I was to collect so many within five years. It all started so innocently with a single frivole ring in
> Paris in 2015. Then it went down hill from there.


You have done a great job of building a very cohesive collection! Very lovely!


----------



## 4LV

nicole0612 said:


> You have done a great job of building a very cohesive collection! Very lovely!


Thank you for your nice comment. I love your collection too.


----------



## hopiko

4LV said:


> I was afraid to put all my VCA pieces together to do a collection shot as I was afraid to see how crazy I was to collect so many within five years. It all started so innocently with a single frivole ring in
> Paris in 2015. Then it went down hill from there.



AMAZING....and...definitely not so innocent now!!  All gorgeous pieces!  Enjoy them!


----------



## runner1234

surfer said:


> A few family members here


beautiful!!



WindyCityCoco said:


> So I have gone a little VCA crazy in the last 5 years... Here goes
> 10 Motif Onyx
> 10 Motif MOP
> 5 Motif Malachite
> 5 Motif Turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4537212
> View attachment 4537213
> View attachment 4537214
> View attachment 4537215
> View attachment 4537216
> 
> 1 Motif MOP
> 2 Motif Alhambra Earrings
> Large Frivole Ring


your collection is TDF!!!!



surfer said:


> View attachment 4513837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my gmop family
> Hopefully will be welcoming more soon. Just can’t get enough of this mysterious natural wonder.


beautiful!!



surfer said:


> View attachment 4511644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a full portrait, many family members on vacation and in college haha but I love how they all matched in rose gold in this pic, even the watch.


beautiful!!


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> A few family members here


Did you make the Gold MOP holiday pendant into earrings?  BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## surfer

hopiko said:


> Did you make the Gold MOP holiday pendant into earrings?  BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thanks! It’s the mop le pendants made into earrings


----------



## izzyParis

4LV said:


> I was afraid to put all my VCA pieces together to do a collection shot as I was afraid to see how crazy I was to collect so many within five years. It all started so innocently with a single frivole ring in
> Paris in 2015. Then it went down hill from there.


Beautiful collection!


----------



## 4LV

izzyParis said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you. You have a lovely collection too!


----------



## Mali_

Final 20M for 2019: 3 of 3. At least 2 more planned for next year (solid yellow and solid rose gold)...and others to come, particularly Frivole. (I definitely prefer the 20M to the 10M or pendant.)


----------



## jimmie staton

Mali_ said:


> Final 20M for 2019: 3 of 3. At least 2 more planned for next year (solid yellow and solid rose gold)...and others to come, particularly Frivole. (I definitely prefer the 20M to the 10M or pendant.)
> 
> View attachment 4567667


Excellent collection Mali ! Love your choices. I agree with you... there's nothing like the 20 motif. I am in love with the VCA Magic earrings... I don't see them much on women, but when I do... it leaves a lasting impression. I was at an event, and I saw a woman wearing them and everyone couldn't keep their eyes off of her... embarrassed to admit... I was one of those people. lol
"J!m"


----------



## Mali_

jimmie staton said:


> Excellent collection Mali ! Love your choices. I agree with you... there's nothing like the 20 motif. I am in love with the VCA Magic earrings... I don't see them much on women, but when I do... it leaves a lasting impression. I was at an event, and I saw a woman wearing them and everyone couldn't keep their eyes off of her... embarrassed to admit... I was one of those people. lol
> "J!m"


You are so sweet. It’s so true. I walked into a jewelry store recently - and because there’s no VCA here - when the staff and customers saw my 3Ms they all said “lovely earrings, wow, so pretty, etc” this as they were looking at Patek and other watches. It definitely made me feel special.


----------



## jimmie staton

Mali_ said:


> You are so sweet. It’s so true. I walked into a jewelry store recently - and because there’s no VCA here - when the staff and customers saw my 3Ms they all said “lovely earrings, wow, so pretty, etc” this as they were looking at Patek and other watches. It definitely made me feel special.


honored... it's amazing that people that know and love VCA and people who don't know VCA at all, are drawn to it by its allure, the mystic, the magic, the sheer sexiness and power that VCA conjures is undeniable.  It has a hypnotic effect on all that views it. With the right amount of positive energy, confidence, intelligence and beauty... wearing VCA seems to give the owner super powers. VCA makes you feel special because you are special and was special before the VCA... You think you picked VCA... VCA chose you. With your new super powers, you have a responsibility to use your power for good, not evil. You are doing great... I read your post, and I am inspired by you and in awe... keep up the good work Mali and thank you for making Purseforum and the world a better place because you are in it. Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true.
"J!m"


----------



## Mali_

jimmie staton said:


> honored... it's amazing that people that know and love VCA and people who don't know VCA at all, are drawn to it by its allure, the mystic, the magic, the sheer sexiness and power that VCA conjures is undeniable.  It has a hypnotic effect on all that views it. With the right amount of positive energy, confidence, intelligence and beauty... wearing VCA seems to give the owner super powers. VCA makes you feel special because you are special and was special before the VCA... You think you picked VCA... VCA chose you. With your new super powers, you have a responsibility to use your power for good, not evil. You are doing great... I read your post, and I am inspired by you and in awe... keep up the good work Mali and thank you for making Purseforum and the world a better place because you are in it. Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true.
> "J!m"


I would say the exact same to you. 
Thank you.


----------



## jimmie staton

Mali_ said:


> I would say the exact same to you.
> Thank you.


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## lisawhit

I think my VCA family maybe complete except for...magic malachite earrings


----------



## Mali_

lisawhit said:


> I think my VCA family maybe complete except for...magic malachite earrings


Lovely collection


----------



## hopiko

lisawhit said:


> I think my VCA family maybe complete except for...magic malachite earrings


Gorgeous, Lisa!  Love them all!


----------



## lisawhit

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous, Lisa!  Love them all!





hopiko said:


> Gorgeous, Lisa!  Love them all!


Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lisawhit said:


> I think my VCA family maybe complete except for...magic malachite earrings


Wowza!! Stunning!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> View attachment 4513837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my gmop family
> Hopefully will be welcoming more soon. Just can’t get enough of this mysterious natural wonder.


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG this is my dream! My favorite is def GMOP and this pic made me faint! Amazing!!!!


----------



## Tangeria

lisawhit said:


> I think my VCA family maybe complete except for...magic malachite earrings



Amazing collection


----------



## surfer

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG this is my dream! My favorite is def GMOP and this pic made me faint! Amazing!!!!


Awe thank you for your enthusiasm, which I wholeheartedly share


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> I think my VCA family maybe complete except for...magic malachite earrings


Omg I die! What a fab collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> Final 20M for 2019: 3 of 3. At least 2 more planned for next year (solid yellow and solid rose gold)...and others to come, particularly Frivole. (I definitely prefer the 20M to the 10M or pendant.)
> 
> View attachment 4567667


Absolutely gorgeous pieces! And your wishlist for next year sounds amazing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My humble VCA fam! Does anyone else feel like it takes forever to make this family grow?.. I don’t have any problems growing my Hermes bag fam on the other hand


----------



## Mali_

eternallove4bag said:


> My humble VCA fam! Does anyone else feel like it takes forever to make this family grow?.. I don’t have any problems growing my Hermes bag fam on the other hand


LOL. You have a great family—far from humble—the Perlee bracelet and ring are on my list!  

Weirdly, it does seem far easier to have piled on the Bs and Ks. Whereas, although we can pretty much walk into VCA and simply buy, it does feel like it’s taking longer. Wondering why that is...

(It may be that I’m trying to finish one collection and move to the other  but not sure. More choices than H? Next year, I’ll finish Alhambra and move to Perlee.)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> LOL. You have a great family—far from humble—the Perlee bracelet and ring are on my list!
> 
> Weirdly, it does seem far easier to have piled on the Bs and Ks. Whereas, although we can pretty much walk into VCA and simply buy, it does feel like it’s taking longer. Wondering why that is...
> 
> (It may be that I’m trying to finish one collection and move to the other  but not sure. More choices than H? Next year, I’ll finish Alhambra and move to Perlee.)


Gosh the Perlee bracelet is my HG piece of jewelry! Still can’t believe it’s mine! Thank you so much! 
Haha! I think with H it’s like ‘buy now or it will be gone forever’ kinda feeling! So we end up waiting and then buying as soon as our wishlist item becomes available! And we all know how unpredictable that is! With VCA at the back of our mind we think it will still be there when we want it to so keep putting those items on our wishlist further down! 
Both Alhambra and Perlee collections are my favorite lines from VCA! Can’t wait to see what you get next!


----------



## surfer

One new member to the gmop family today


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> View attachment 4591214
> View attachment 4591215
> View attachment 4591213
> View attachment 4591212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One new member to the gmop family today


Beautiful coloring...just love it


----------



## cafecreme15

surfer said:


> View attachment 4591214
> View attachment 4591215
> View attachment 4591213
> View attachment 4591212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One new member to the gmop family today


This gray MOP is just stunning!


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> View attachment 4591214
> View attachment 4591215
> View attachment 4591213
> View attachment 4591212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One new member to the gmop family today



Congrats! It’s a stunning set and a beautiful addition to your collection.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

surfer said:


> View attachment 4591214
> View attachment 4591215
> View attachment 4591213
> View attachment 4591212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One new member to the gmop family today


Look at all those gorgeous colours! The 10 motifs is a good and rare find!


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4591214
> View attachment 4591215
> View attachment 4591213
> View attachment 4591212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One new member to the gmop family today


Wow wow and wow! I die!


----------



## juzluvpink

Bought these during my recent trip to Tokyo. Original intention was only to purchase the Ginza edition necklace. But the BA bracelet on display looked too pretty and I went back to purchase it 2 days later.



My entire VCA collection. In a span of less than 6 months. #downtheslipperyroad #thefeverisreal


----------



## lisawhit

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4593897
> 
> Bought these during my recent trip to Tokyo. Original intention was only to purchase the Ginza edition necklace. But the BA bracelet on display looked too pretty and I went back to purchase it 2 days later.
> 
> View attachment 4593898
> 
> My entire VCA collection. In a span of less than 6 months. #downtheslipperyroad #thefeverisreal


Beautiful pieces and love the color range


----------



## eternallove4bag

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4593897
> 
> Bought these during my recent trip to Tokyo. Original intention was only to purchase the Ginza edition necklace. But the BA bracelet on display looked too pretty and I went back to purchase it 2 days later.
> 
> View attachment 4593898
> 
> My entire VCA collection. In a span of less than 6 months. #downtheslipperyroad #thefeverisreal


Wow! All in less than 6 months? That’s one amazing collection!


----------



## Rami00

surfer said:


> View attachment 4591214
> View attachment 4591215
> View attachment 4591213
> View attachment 4591212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One new member to the gmop family today


Congratulations! Sooooooo pretty!


----------



## Rami00

Beautiful pieces! I would love to add the Ginza edition pendant to my collection one day too.


----------



## Lisa-SH

surfer said:


> View attachment 4591214
> View attachment 4591215
> View attachment 4591213
> View attachment 4591212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One new member to the gmop family today


"Surfer"...love your collection...Grey MOP and diamond combination is so pretty....


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful pieces! I would love to add the Ginza edition pendant to my collection one day too.


We can switch....


----------



## cafecreme15

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4593897
> 
> Bought these during my recent trip to Tokyo. Original intention was only to purchase the Ginza edition necklace. But the BA bracelet on display looked too pretty and I went back to purchase it 2 days later.
> 
> View attachment 4593898
> 
> My entire VCA collection. In a span of less than 6 months. #downtheslipperyroad #thefeverisreal


Beautiful!! What size are the earrings?


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful!! What size are the earrings?



Not OP, but they are sweets


----------



## lovieluvslux

surfer said:


> View attachment 4591214
> View attachment 4591215
> View attachment 4591213
> View attachment 4591212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One new member to the gmop family today



A very beautiful reveal.


----------



## Chanbal

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4593897
> 
> Bought these during my recent trip to Tokyo. Original intention was only to purchase the Ginza edition necklace. But the BA bracelet on display looked too pretty and I went back to purchase it 2 days later.
> 
> View attachment 4593898
> 
> My entire VCA collection. In a span of less than 6 months. #downtheslipperyroad #thefeverisreal


Your collection is beautiful. Love the magic pendants. Beautiful holiday pendent, it it the 2005 onyx in YG?


----------



## juzluvpink

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful!! What size are the earrings?



Those are Sweet size


----------



## juzluvpink

Chanbal said:


> Your collection is beautiful. Love the magic pendants. Beautiful holiday pendent, it it the 2005 onyx in YG?



That is the 2016 holiday pendant. I bought it preloved and it was in excellent condition.


----------



## say brooke

Todays arm candy


----------



## Notorious Pink

say brooke said:


> Todays arm candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602591


Fabulous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

say brooke said:


> Todays arm candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602591


Beautiful! That’s how I like to stack my perlee clover bracelet too.. with the CDC!


----------



## bhurry

Finally got my holiday pendants together for a family pic


----------



## bhurry

Pics, dont mind the other necklace that wanted to be in the picture


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

bhurry said:


> Pics, dont mind the other necklace that wanted to be in the picture


Gorgeous!! Finally got to see your “new” pink porcelain pendant.


----------



## eternallove4bag

bhurry said:


> Pics, dont mind the other necklace that wanted to be in the picture


So pretty!


----------



## cafecreme15

My humble collection fits around my neck at the same time! Both acquired within 30 days or so of each other - the slippery slope is real!


----------



## RueHermes

Chanbal said:


> Your collection is beautiful. Love the magic pendants. Beautiful holiday pendent, it it the 2005 onyx in YG?



Excuse my ignorance. What color is the blue called? It’s beautiful


----------



## WindyCityCoco




----------



## Chanbal

RueHermes said:


> Excuse my ignorance. What color is the blue called? It’s beautiful


Blue Agate. The holiday pendant is Blue Porcelain.


----------



## surfer

My magic pendant family


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> View attachment 4658515
> View attachment 4658516
> View attachment 4658517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My magic pendant family


And what a lovely Magic Pendant Family it is !
"J!m"


----------



## surfer

jimmie staton said:


> And what a lovely Magic Pendant Family it is !
> "J!m"


Thanks J!m!!


----------



## DS2006

I surely do wish the small Magic pendants were accessible at all boutiques!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> Thanks J!m!!


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## ayshaa

Sharing some of my new pieces


----------



## ayshaa

My special order Magic Alhambra long necklace with GMOP  
It took me a while to collect the set but it was worth it


----------



## surfer

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4738077
> 
> 
> My special order Magic Alhambra long necklace with GMOP
> It took me a while to collect the set but it was worth it


 Congrats dear! Twins on the pendant and the bracelet too


----------



## ayshaa

surfer said:


> Congrats dear! Twins on the pendant and the bracelet too


 
Haha yes! Really blessed to have these!


----------



## surfer

ayshaa said:


> Haha yes! Really blessed to have these!


For sure! So grateful


----------



## gagabag

For those of you who already have the magic GMOP, are you still getting the vintage? I don’t know why I am still tempted?!?


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> For those of you who already have the magic GMOP, are you still getting the vintage? I don’t know why I am still tempted?!?


For now not for me. As I think I prefer the holiday gmop with diamond in the vintage size. Do you already have a gmop Magic? Pics please!


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> For now not for me. As I think I prefer the holiday gmop with diamond in the vintage size. Do you already have a gmop Magic? Pics please!


Thanks @surfer! Mine is still tucked away in hibernation. Will take some photos once I’m ready to wear long/dangly jewelries again at work. I guess this is probably why I am thinking about getting this vintage, just to wear everyday!


----------



## Phoenix123

gagabag said:


> For those of you who already have the magic GMOP, are you still getting the vintage? I don’t know why I am still tempted?!?



Nope, for 2 reasons: 1) for me, the vintage seems too small, and 2) I am pouting over paying the hefty premium for the magic pendant! lol


----------



## Phoenix123

gagabag said:


> Thanks @surfer! Mine is still tucked away in hibernation. Will take some photos once I’m ready to wear long/dangly jewelries again at work. I guess this is probably why I am thinking about getting this vintage, just to wear everyday!



Can you not wear the chain on the magic pendant doubled up?  That way, it won't be long and dangly.


----------



## ayshaa

gagabag said:


> For those of you who already have the magic GMOP, are you still getting the vintage? I don’t know why I am still tempted?!?



For me no, I have two vintage pendants and I hardly reach for them, I prefer the Magic size or in the future I'd love to get the 20 motif necklaces 

The vintage GMOP is stunning! If you purchase it please share photos


----------



## LexLV

All this year  but so grateful!
MOP
Onyx
Yellow Gold


----------



## ayshaa

LexLV said:


> All this year  but so grateful!
> MOP
> Onyx
> Yellow Gold



Beautiful! Onyx and MOP are the best aren't they? 
I did purchase a lot of VCA pieces this year lol so I know the feeling!


----------



## chiaoapple

Update on the family... my order for WG ten and five motif was just approved, so hopefully I will feel content for a while 
WG clover to join the YG (this is the thing with VCA, if you love it in one metal or colour, it would make you want the same style in other metals or colours!)
Perlee bangles in both YG and WG 
Sweet watch with “bonus” pendant utilising an extra link
Magic pendant in MOP and malachite, got the malachite first and could not resist getting it in MOP


----------



## lujo

chiaoapple said:


> Update on the family... my order for WG ten and five motif was just approved, so hopefully I will feel content for a while
> WG clover to join the YG (this is the thing with VCA, if you love it in one metal or colour, it would make you want the same style in other metals or colours!)
> Perlee bangles in both YG and WG
> Sweet watch with “bonus” pendant utilising an extra link
> Magic pendant in MOP and malachite, got the malachite first and could not resist getting it in MOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813898
> View attachment 4813900
> View attachment 4813902
> View attachment 4813904
> View attachment 4813906


Wow! What a collection!


----------



## cafecreme15

chiaoapple said:


> Update on the family... my order for WG ten and five motif was just approved, so hopefully I will feel content for a while
> WG clover to join the YG (this is the thing with VCA, if you love it in one metal or colour, it would make you want the same style in other metals or colours!)
> Perlee bangles in both YG and WG
> Sweet watch with “bonus” pendant utilising an extra link
> Magic pendant in MOP and malachite, got the malachite first and could not resist getting it in MOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813898
> View attachment 4813900
> View attachment 4813902
> View attachment 4813904
> View attachment 4813906


Wow everything is magnificent! Especially love the signature bangle.


----------



## sammix3

chiaoapple said:


> Update on the family... my order for WG ten and five motif was just approved, so hopefully I will feel content for a while
> WG clover to join the YG (this is the thing with VCA, if you love it in one metal or colour, it would make you want the same style in other metals or colours!)
> Perlee bangles in both YG and WG
> Sweet watch with “bonus” pendant utilising an extra link
> Magic pendant in MOP and malachite, got the malachite first and could not resist getting it in MOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813898
> View attachment 4813900
> View attachment 4813902
> View attachment 4813904
> View attachment 4813906


Is your SO for solid WG hammered?  Super curious what this looks like


----------



## chiaoapple

sammix3 said:


> Is your SO for solid WG hammered?  Super curious what this looks like


Yes VCA will only do hammered, which is fine by me. Epifanatic and I think another TPFer have it


----------



## rhyvin

Mom recently gifted me her lapis and jade


----------



## 911snowball

The jade, WOW!!! Stunning.


----------



## cafecreme15

rhyvin said:


> Mom recently gifted me her lapis and jade
> 
> View attachment 4825760


Omg the jade!! Wish they’d bring this back


----------



## kimber418

I love your collection below.  I especially love seeing that your have the yellow and white Perlée pearls of gold bracelet!  I wear my yellow gold Perlee pearls bracelet almost everyday!   I have always been tempted to add the white gold.  Do you wear them together?




ayshaa said:


> Sharing some of my new pieces
> 
> View attachment 4737539


----------



## kimber418

LexLV said:


> All this year  but so grateful!
> MOP
> Onyx
> Yellow Gold


What a well thought out collection!  You have had a busy VCA year!   Love it all!


----------



## marbella8

cafecreme15 said:


> My humble collection fits around my neck at the same time! Both acquired within 30 days or so of each other - the slippery slope is real!



I love this combo, great pairing!


----------



## marbella8

say brooke said:


> Todays arm candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602591



May I ask what size the VCA and H brackets are, they stack perfectly.


----------



## rhyvin

911snowball said:


> The jade, WOW!!! Stunning.


Thank you! It's absolutely gorgeous and easily my favorite


----------



## say brooke

marbella8 said:


> May I ask what size the VCA and H brackets are, they stack perfectly.


VCA perlee clover is a size 16 and the hermes bangle is the smallest they do.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

rhyvin said:


> Thank you! It's absolutely gorgeous and easily my favorite



Definitely on my dream list!


----------



## marbella8

say brooke said:


> VCA perlee clover is a size 16 and the hermes bangle is the smallest they do.



Thank you!


----------



## jhs001

surfer said:


> View attachment 4591214
> View attachment 4591215
> View attachment 4591213
> View attachment 4591212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One new member to the gmop family today


Is this 3 Vintage Alhambra bracelets? I love!


----------



## surfer

jhs001 said:


> Is this 3 Vintage Alhambra bracelets? I love!


Ten motifs SO gmop and 5 motif bracelet


----------



## Croissant

Not really a family portrait but a few pics of items I have before placing them in the bank.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Croissant said:


> Not really a family portrait but a few pics of items I have before placing them in the bank.
> 
> View attachment 4830958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830974
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830978


how are you liking your cat clip? it’s so cute!


----------



## Croissant

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> how are you liking your cat clip? it’s so cute!


i want to serenade her and watch her strut around..she's magical! there should be a French cartoon made about her.  the animal pins are so special in my opinion!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Croissant said:


> Not really a family portrait but a few pics of items I have before placing them in the bank.
> 
> View attachment 4830958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830974
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830978


Gorgeous collection!  Amazing pieces...


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Croissant said:


> Not really a family portrait but a few pics of items I have before placing them in the bank.
> 
> View attachment 4830958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830974
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830978



Beautiful but so sad they have to hide at the bank. Doesn't anyone use at home safe(s) instead of storing elsewhere? I love staring at my baubles (they're like art to me). Curious to hear what other people do.


----------



## DS2006

Comfortably Numb said:


> Beautiful but so sad they have to hide at the bank. Doesn't anyone use at home safe(s) instead of storing elsewhere? I love staring at my baubles (they're like art to me). Curious to hear what other people do.



I think this would be a great thread topic! I agree about keeping it at home and enjoying looking at it! That's what I do!


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> I think this would be a great thread topic! I agree about keeping it at home and enjoying looking at it! That's what I do!


I have a safe but im not too confident about it. what should i get that doesn't take up too much space and is really secure? and doesn't cost as much as the objects it is storing!


----------



## kimber418

Here is a fun photo of only my 20 motif VCA's.  Actually MOP, Onyx and YG are 2/10's.


----------



## LuckyMe14

kimber418 said:


> Here is a fun photo of only my 20 motif VCA's.  Actually MOP, Onyx and YG are 2/10's.
> 
> View attachment 4832561


This is absolutely tdf!!!!!


----------



## Croissant

kimber418 said:


> Here is a fun photo of only my 20 motif VCA's.  Actually MOP, Onyx and YG are 2/10's.
> 
> View attachment 4832561


Gorgeous! I’m still pining over the hammered gold 20 and a malachite 10.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kimber418 said:


> Here is a fun photo of only my 20 motif VCA's.  Actually MOP, Onyx and YG are 2/10's.
> 
> View attachment 4832561


Wow! Just wow!!!!


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> Here is a fun photo of only my 20 motif VCA's.  Actually MOP, Onyx and YG are 2/10's.
> 
> View attachment 4832561



This is my favorite VCA photo ever!!!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

kimber418 said:


> Here is a fun photo of only my 20 motif VCA's.  Actually MOP, Onyx and YG are 2/10's.
> 
> View attachment 4832561


So beautiful


----------



## DS2006

kimber418 said:


> Here is a fun photo of only my 20 motif VCA's.  Actually MOP, Onyx and YG are 2/10's.
> 
> View attachment 4832561



Such a fabulous collection of 10s and 20s!!! I think we need another photo of your other VCA pieces!


----------



## VCA21

Kimber, All beauties


----------



## marbella8

kimber418 said:


> Here is a fun photo of only my 20 motif VCA's.  Actually MOP, Onyx and YG are 2/10's.
> 
> View attachment 4832561



What perfect combos of color! Love love!


----------



## LuckyMe14

My really small family in their boxes ❤️ Both in YG.


----------



## San2222

LuckyMe14 said:


> My really small family in their boxes ❤ Both in YG.
> 
> View attachment 4835340


so pretty, did u custom make the bracelet?


----------



## LuckyMe14

San2222 said:


> so pretty, did u custom make the bracelet?


Thanks! Yes it was a special order


----------



## LadyCupid

LuckyMe14 said:


> My really small family in their boxes ❤ Both in YG.
> 
> View attachment 4835340


Is the pendant the pink porcelain? How long did you have to wait before it was delivered?


----------



## LuckyMe14

LadyCupid said:


> Is the pendant the pink porcelain? How long did you have to wait before it was delivered?


No unfortunately haha it is just WMOP, but looks pink in this picture. Just as the GMOP looks as if it is PG, but is YG. 
For the bracelet they told me 4 months, but it came a bit sooner (3/3,5 months).


----------



## Danzie89

chiaoapple said:


> Update on the family... my order for WG ten and five motif was just approved, so hopefully I will feel content for a while
> WG clover to join the YG (this is the thing with VCA, if you love it in one metal or colour, it would make you want the same style in other metals or colours!)
> Perlee bangles in both YG and WG
> Sweet watch with “bonus” pendant utilising an extra link
> Magic pendant in MOP and malachite, got the malachite first and could not resist getting it in MOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813898
> View attachment 4813900
> View attachment 4813902
> View attachment 4813904
> View attachment 4813906


Is that the sweet Alhambra in PG? If so— mine is coming in the mail tomorrow! My first VCA purchase. SO excited!


----------



## Blux88

LexLV said:


> All this year  but so grateful!
> MOP
> Onyx
> Yellow Gold


All so beautiful! May I ask why you chose the Vintage Alhambra 5 motifs YG instead of the guilloche YG?


----------



## Styleanyone

Here is my current VCA family photo. I am thinking of adding a vantage malachite bracelet.


----------



## ayshaa

Styleanyone said:


> Here is my current VCA family photo. I am thinking of adding a vantage malachite bracelet.
> View attachment 4844284


Beautiful!


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @ayshaa. I am more into bracelet.


----------



## ayshaa

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @ayshaa. I am more into bracelet.


The magic pendant in WG with Onyx and the matching bracelet is on my wishlist!


----------



## Styleanyone

@ayshaa , the prices will increase 5% on 9/24. I am getting malachite 5 motif bracelet.


----------



## ayshaa

Styleanyone said:


> @ayshaa , the prices will increase 5% on 9/24. I am getting malachite 5 motif bracelet.


I've heard it's only on High Jewelry and not the other lines?? But I might be wrong!
The malachite is beautiful! I wore mine to a family dinner yesterday, I MISSED wearing my jewelries


----------



## Styleanyone

@ayshaa, I would love to see a photo of your malachite .


----------



## ayshaa

Styleanyone said:


> @ayshaa, I would love to see a photo of your malachite .



I have posted this picture before but I don't remember where!




And here are some of my collections with the malachite set 
As you can see I love matchy-matchy sets lol I make it a mission until I complete every stone set 




The malachite bracelet needs a lot of care though, mine went dull on me within 2 years of wearing, at one time I was at the nails salon and I didn't take it off so the nails tech sprayed some alcohol and oil and such and it did ruin my stones. It is quite cloudy right now but my holiday pendant (2013 edition) and Magic pendant and the ring are still in amazing condition and still shiny. I might replace the stones of the bracelet at some point.

I really love Malachite stones so much! The color just go with everything!


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @ayshaa. You have very lovely VCA family. I love your malachite collection. Now I remember why I didn’t get the malachite earlier because of the care. I just can’t get this bright green out of my mind. Maybe I can have one bracelet to satisfy my green desire . I will make sure that I won’t wear it near any water.


----------



## ayshaa

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @ayshaa. You have very lovely VCA family. I love your malachite collection. Now I remember why I didn’t get the malachite earlier because of the care. I just can’t get this bright green out of my mind. Maybe I can have one bracelet to satisfy my green desire . I will make sure that I won’t wear it near any water.


Haha it is a gorgeous! You should go for it! I love green!  it always makes me happy when I wear it.


----------



## Styleanyone

@ayshaa , May I ask what kind of jewelry box you have in your photo?


----------



## ayshaa

Styleanyone said:


> @ayshaa , May I ask what kind of jewelry box you have in your photo?



I use the Muji Acrylic organizer, I find it clean and easy to mantain, I stack them together, choose the tray of my liking. I can take a picture of the one with the bangles and ring to show you if you wish. I have tried other brands and jewelry boxes but I find this more practical for me.


----------



## allure244

ayshaa said:


> I use the Muji Acrylic organizer, I find it clean and easy to mantain, I stack them together, choose the tray of my liking. I can take a picture of the one with the bangles and ring to show you if you wish. I have tried other brands and jewelry boxes but I find this more practical for me.
> 
> View attachment 4846023


I highly recommend these organizers too! So much easier to find my jewelry than before when I had everything in boxes. And u can pick which inserts to purchase depending on what type of jewelry u would like to organize - bracelets, rings, earrings, brooches etc. And u can add more containers to stack as ur jewelry collection expands.


----------



## ayshaa

allure244 said:


> I highly recommend these organizers too! So much easier to find my jewelry than before when I had everything in boxes. And u can pick which inserts to purchase depending on what type of jewelry u would like to organize - bracelets, rings, earrings, brooches etc. And u can add more containers to stack as ur jewelry collection expands.


So glad you are using them too 
They are really great! I hardly keep any of my jewelry in their original boxes anymore, this is a lot easier!


----------



## Styleanyone

@ayshaa and @allure244, glad you are using the same jewelry boxes. May I ask where did you buy it? Expensive?I am in US.


----------



## ayshaa

Styleanyone said:


> @ayshaa and @allure244, glad you are using the same jewelry boxes. May I ask where did you buy it? Expensive?I am in US.


I think the prices are reasonable, usually acrylic anything is a bit pricey but it's really worth it! It is from MUJI, try to google it, they have an online store in the USA and I think there is actual stores too.


----------



## Styleanyone

@ayshaa, thank you. I will.


----------



## lynne_ross

ayshaa said:


> I use the Muji Acrylic organizer, I find it clean and easy to mantain, I stack them together, choose the tray of my liking. I can take a picture of the one with the bangles and ring to show you if you wish. I have tried other brands and jewelry boxes but I find this more practical for me.
> 
> View attachment 4846023


Oh I really like this. Will look out for this in Muji. I don’t like putting my commonly worn pieces away each night. So this would be great option.


----------



## ayshaa

lynne_ross said:


> Oh I really like this. Will look out for this in Muji. I don’t like putting my commonly worn pieces away each night. So this would be great option.


Please have a look at them!  The organizers are quite useful for jewelries! 
I usually leave one tray out of the box to arrange the jewelry that I'll be wearing today or tomorrow.
It is pleasing to the eyes and makes you want to use your pieces more often!

@Styleanyone @lynne_ross
Here is a picture of the small trays inserts I put together for my bracelets (bangles) and rings




This is the other option with the smaller box in case you didn't wanna go with regular size boxes.




My apologizes if this went out of topic! I still think it's a VCA family portrait with the rings


----------



## lynne_ross

ayshaa said:


> Please have a look at them!  The organizers are quite useful for jewelries!
> I usually leave one tray out of the box to arrange the jewelry that I'll be wearing today or tomorrow.
> It is pleasing to the eyes and makes you want to use your pieces more often!
> 
> @Styleanyone @lynne_ross
> Here is a picture of the small trays inserts I put together for my bracelets (bangles) and rings
> 
> View attachment 4846429
> 
> 
> This is the other option with the smaller box in case you didn't wanna go with regular size boxes.
> 
> View attachment 4846427
> 
> 
> My apologizes if this went out of topic! I still think it's a VCA family portrait with the rings


Wow! Beautiful collection!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

LuckyMe14 said:


> My really small family in their boxes ❤ Both in YG.
> 
> View attachment 4835340


Is the braclet gmop??? Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## LuckyMe14

Mjxxsyd said:


> Is the braclet gmop??? Absolutely gorgeous


Thanks so much! Yes it is GMOP  really love it!


----------



## LuckyMe14

ayshaa said:


> Please have a look at them!  The organizers are quite useful for jewelries!
> I usually leave one tray out of the box to arrange the jewelry that I'll be wearing today or tomorrow.
> It is pleasing to the eyes and makes you want to use your pieces more often!
> 
> @Styleanyone @lynne_ross
> Here is a picture of the small trays inserts I put together for my bracelets (bangles) and rings
> 
> View attachment 4846429
> 
> 
> This is the other option with the smaller box in case you didn't wanna go with regular size boxes.
> 
> View attachment 4846427
> 
> 
> My apologizes if this went out of topic! I still think it's a VCA family portrait with the rings


This is so beautiful! Like, everything!!!


----------



## ayshaa

@lynne_ross @LuckyMe14
Thank you so much  

PS. As everyone might have guessed. The beaded bangles are not from VCA Perlee collection  but something similar in 18k


----------



## Notorious Pink

ayshaa said:


> I have posted this picture before but I don't remember where!
> 
> View attachment 4845971



this top photo is beautiful and looks like an advertisement


----------



## ayshaa

Notorious Pink said:


> this top photo is beautiful and looks like an advertisement


Aww you are such a sweetheart, thank you!!


----------



## allure244

Styleanyone said:


> @ayshaa and @allure244, glad you are using the same jewelry boxes. May I ask where did you buy it? Expensive?I am in US.


I purchased them in a Muji store in California but looks like they have since closed. According to the US  website there are several stores in New York and also one in both Boston and Portland. You can also order items from the website but the inserts aren’t always available online. I attached a pic of the only insert I saw online currently on US website. I have also seen them sold on amazon but usually these are being shipped from Japan and marked up a lot. To be honest it was a lot easier for me to find the acrylic drawers, but harder for me to find the velour inserts which are sold separately. In fact, after I purchased more of the acrylic drawers, I ended up purchasing more inserts in Asia when I was traveling last year. There are also Muji stores all over the world. In terms of price I think I paid close to 30 USD for a large 2 drawer acrylic storage unit. The inserts are maybe 10-15 from what I remember depending on the size and style.


----------



## allure244

Ok to stay on topic I will post some pics of my collection. I have added a carnelian vintage Alhambra bracelet since I took these pics.


----------



## ayshaa

allure244 said:


> Ok to stay on topic I will post some pics of my collection. I have added a carnelian vintage Alhambra bracelet since I took these pics.
> 
> View attachment 4847082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847085


What a beautiful collection you have! I love the Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant in MOP, I have the same in TE. What shade of the Carnelian you have?


----------



## allure244

ayshaa said:


> What a beautiful collection you have! I love the Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant in MOP, I have the same in TE. What shade of the Carnelian you have?


To me, it’s just the right shade of red without much brown or orange undertones like a lot of the other carnelian I have seen. Here’s a pic I took in the store when I was trying on the bracelet with my own MOP bracelet. I was originally going to get onyx but couldn’t pass up this beautiful shade of red.


----------



## LuckyMe14

allure244 said:


> To me, it’s just the right shade of red without much brown or orange undertones like a lot of the other carnelian I have seen. Here’s a pic I took in the store when I was trying on the bracelet with my own MOP bracelet. I was originally going to get onyx but couldn’t pass up this beautiful shade of red.
> 
> View attachment 4847744


This is the perfect red!


----------



## NY2LA

allure244 said:


> To me, it’s just the right shade of red without much brown or orange undertones like a lot of the other carnelian I have seen. Here’s a pic I took in the store when I was trying on the bracelet with my own MOP bracelet. I was originally going to get onyx but couldn’t pass up this beautiful shade of red.
> 
> View attachment 4847744


I normally don’t like carnelian at all because it reads brown to me, but this is a very lovely shade.


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## DS2006

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4848058
> View attachment 4848059
> View attachment 4848060
> View attachment 4848061
> View attachment 4848062


What a gorgeous and incredible collection!!!  Beautiful photos, too! I have been deliberating between onyx in wg versus yg, and I see you solved the problem by getting some of both!


----------



## ayshaa

allure244 said:


> To me, it’s just the right shade of red without much brown or orange undertones like a lot of the other carnelian I have seen. Here’s a pic I took in the store when I was trying on the bracelet with my own MOP bracelet. I was originally going to get onyx but couldn’t pass up this beautiful shade of red.
> 
> View attachment 4847744


Ohhh!!  That is the perfect shade of red! You are very lucky! I totally understand why you chose it over the Onyx, it is beautiful!


----------



## deedeedor

DS2006 said:


> What a gorgeous and incredible collection!!!  Beautiful photos, too! I have been deliberating between onyx in wg versus yg, and I see you solved the problem by getting some of both!



Haha i am still debating whether or not to special order 20motif + onyx braclet in white gold. Or shall i get the 10 motif pave white gold necklace first. And that oct release onyx and pave earring is on my list too. Oh dear


----------



## ayshaa

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4848058
> View attachment 4848059
> View attachment 4848060
> View attachment 4848061
> View attachment 4848062


SOOOOO prettttyyyy!!


----------



## DS2006

deedeedor said:


> Haha i am still debating whether or not to special order 20motif + onyx braclet in white gold. Or shall i get the 10 motif pave white gold necklace first. And that oct release onyx and pave earring is on my list too. Oh dear



I really hope they'll add more onyx wg to the regular collection and not just pave. But I will have to say, the wg pave onyx collection is striking. My friend also has the bracelet and I think the two of you are convincing me I need it to go with my wg VA pave earrings and pendant!  I love the new 2 motif earrings, too!


----------



## Annlovebag

my current vca Collection .


----------



## ayshaa

Annlovebag said:


> my current vca Collection .
> 
> View attachment 4848629


Your collection is absolutely stunning! 
You sure a lover of the 10 motifs necklaces 

I still have the Perlée Clover bracelets and rings in both YG and WG on my wishlist
but probably for next year or so, I have done enough damage this year  
I love getting inspiration from all of you ladies here!


----------



## Annlovebag

ayshaa said:


> Your collection is absolutely stunning!
> You sure a lover of the 10 motifs necklaces
> 
> I still have the Perlée Clover bracelets and rings in both YG and WG on my wishlist
> but probably for next year or so, I have done enough damage this year
> I love getting inspiration from all of you ladies here!


thank you,
A lotus ring still on my wish list


----------



## Annlovebag

Annlovebag said:


> thank you,
> A lotus ring still on my wishlist


----------



## Styleanyone

@ayshaa, I couldn’t get the necklace tray like you have online, it only has the tray for the rings. I will continue checking but meanwhile, I got this one from amazon temporary. At least, it has room for my upcoming new additions. However, I like yours better, it has individual slot for each one.


----------



## ayshaa

Styleanyone said:


> @ayshaa, I couldn’t get the necklace tray like you have online, it only has the tray for the rings. I will continue checking but meanwhile, I got this one from amazon temporary. At least, it has room for my upcoming new additions. However, I like yours better, it has individual slot for each one.
> View attachment 4849028
> View attachment 4849029



Oh it is sold out on the US website isn't? I hope it'll back in stock soon! 
Just keep checking!

They still look fabulous in this box too


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @ayshaa. I hope it too. Keep on checking.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Mine is small but slowly growing.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Not exactly a complete family portrait yet as it’s going to be a huge project. But here’s a peep into my VCA family while I was trying to take a photo of my Malachite family (the malachite holiday pendant is in the background)


----------



## ayshaa

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Not exactly a complete family portrait yet as it’s going to be a huge project. But here’s a peep into my VCA family while I was trying to take a photo of my Malachite family (the malachite holiday pendant is in the background)
> 
> View attachment 4853318


I would love to see your Holiday Pendants collections!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ayshaa said:


> I would love to see your Holiday Pendants collections!



Yes I plan to take a family photo of my holiday pendants when this year‘s joins as the 9th member.


----------



## DS2006

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yes I plan to take a family photo of my holiday pendants when this year‘s joins as the 9th member.


I want to see it ALL!


----------



## kimber418

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Not exactly a complete family portrait yet as it’s going to be a huge project. But here’s a peep into my VCA family while I was trying to take a photo of my Malachite family (the malachite holiday pendant is in the background)
> 
> View attachment 4853318


You have so many amazing pieces.  Love your collection!  How many years have you been buying holiday pendants?  Is that a Malachite Holiday Pendant?   Love your pace butterflies and pave earrings!


----------



## ayshaa

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yes I plan to take a family photo of my holiday pendants when this year‘s joins as the 9th member.


Can't wait! I only own the 2013 Holiday Pendant which I adore so much and it is what made me start my obsession with VCA!


----------



## ayshaa

nycmamaofone said:


> Mine is small but slowly growing.
> 
> View attachment 4853130


Beautiful! What will your future purchase be?
I am not a earring person but when I see you ladies with these beautiful sets I just want to get mine too


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ayshaa said:


> Can't wait! I only own the 2013 Holiday Pendant which I adore so much and it is what made me start my obsession with VCA!



I first knew about the existence of holiday pendants when I saw the 2011 Carnelian LE Pendant. Unfortunately by then it was already sold out everywhere. I got the regular carnelian pendant instead and have been contemplating having a jeweler adding a diamond all these years...


----------



## nycmamaofone

ayshaa said:


> Beautiful! What will your future purchase be?
> I am not a earring person but when I see you ladies with these beautiful sets I just want to get mine too


Thank you! I have several items on my wishlist: large YG Frivole earrings, Vintage Malachite earrings, tiger’s eye butterfly pendant, and vintage onyx ring. I hope I can get them all!


----------



## ayshaa

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I first knew about the existence of holiday pendants when I saw the 2011 Carnelian LE Pendant. Unfortunately by then it was already sold out everywhere. I got the regular carnelian pendant instead and have been contemplating having a jeweler adding a diamond all these years...


Haha I know how it feels! I don't like missing out on something!


----------



## Bethc

I love seeing how everyone’s collections have grown!  amazing eye candy!  I don’t have a picture of my entire collection, but here are a few recent  “group” pics ❤️


----------



## ayshaa

nycmamaofone said:


> Thank you! I have several items on my wishlist: large YG Frivole earrings, Vintage Malachite earrings, tiger’s eye butterfly pendant, and vintage onyx ring. I hope I can get them all!


Lovely! I have the Tiger Eye butterfly pendant and waiting for the matching between the fingers ring. They are very special pieces! I want to get the matching earrings! VCA wishlist will never end


----------



## ayshaa

Bethc said:


> I love seeing how everyone’s collections have grown!  amazing eye candy!  I don’t have a picture of my entire collection, but here are a few recent  “group” pics ❤
> 
> View attachment 4853410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853412


So gorgeous! Such a beautiful collection you have!


----------



## MyDogTink

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Not exactly a complete family portrait yet as it’s going to be a huge project. But here’s a peep into my VCA family while I was trying to take a photo of my Malachite family (the malachite holiday pendant is in the background)
> 
> View attachment 4853318


Love the Bulgari piece sneaking in there. We’re similar on malachite


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

MyDogTink said:


> Love the Bulgari piece sneaking in there. We’re similar on malachite



Thank you! Malachite is definitely my favorite stone.


----------



## kimber418

LOVE your collection Beth!  I could look at this for an hour! 






Bethc said:


> I love seeing how everyone’s collections have grown!  amazing eye candy!  I don’t have a picture of my entire collection, but here are a few recent  “group” pics ❤
> 
> View attachment 4853410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853412


----------



## nycmamaofone

My small but growing collection.


----------



## jjjjrl

My little growing collection! I got my first piece 2 months ago, the addiction is real haha. Should I guilloche earrings too??


----------



## Gracilan

jjjjrl said:


> My little growing collection! I got my first piece 2 months ago, the addiction is real haha. Should I guilloche earrings too??
> View attachment 4883048



Beautiful!  Are your Frivole earrings the mini or the small?


----------



## Zürichberg

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Not exactly a complete family portrait yet as it’s going to be a huge project. But here’s a peep into my VCA family while I was trying to take a photo of my Malachite family (the malachite holiday pendant is in the background)


Is your stunning double halo fancy yellow ring intense or vivid? I like it very much and would like to get something similar.

Your butterfly ring is gorgeous too!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Zürichberg said:


> Is your stunning double halo fancy yellow ring intense or vivid? I like it very much and would like to get something similar.
> 
> Your butterfly ring is gorgeous too!



Haha i’m surprised that you could spot that yellow diamond ring in the background. That ring was actually one of my most regretful purchases. Bought it on a cruise from Effy after I had lots of drinks and their sales person definitely wasn’t the most honest type. The ring by itself is ok but when I put it next to any Tiffany yellow diamond ring it pales. I’ll probably gift this ring to my mom and get a Tiffany or HW yellow diamond ring next year.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

kimber418 said:


> You have so many amazing pieces.  Love your collection!  How many years have you been buying holiday pendants?  Is that a Malachite Holiday Pendant?   Love your pace butterflies and pave earrings!



Thank you.  Not sure how i missed your reply. I’ve been collecting holiday pendants for 9 years.


----------



## jjjjrl

Gracilan said:


> Beautiful!  Are your Frivole earrings the mini or the small?


Thank you!! These are the small size  I have long hair and leave it down most of the time so I felt that the minis got a little lost on me.


----------



## kimber418

*                               My VCA Collection                *


----------



## jjjjrl

kimber418 said:


> *                               My VCA Collection                *
> 
> View attachment 4883904


So pretty!!!  Goals!


----------



## innerpeace85

kimber418 said:


> *                               My VCA Collection                *
> 
> View attachment 4883904


Stunning collection!! This picture made my day


----------



## cafecreme15

kimber418 said:


> *                               My VCA Collection                *
> 
> View attachment 4883904


Everything is incredible but those turquoise earrings and bracelet!!


----------



## 911snowball

That turquoise 20!!!!


----------



## wren

kimber418 said:


> *                               My VCA Collection                *
> 
> View attachment 4883904




Gorgeous collection!! Which are your favorites and/or most worn pieces?


----------



## Notorious Pink

kimber418 said:


> *                               My VCA Collection                *
> 
> View attachment 4883904


Omg!!! The turquoise and the lapis/pave!!!


----------



## DS2006

kimber418 said:


> *                               My VCA Collection                *
> 
> View attachment 4883904


Beautiful collection!!! Your pieces are so well thought out!


----------



## kimber418

wren said:


> Gorgeous collection!! Which are your favorites and/or most worn pieces?



I would say my favorites are my Lapis/Pave 20 & my 20 motif Turquoise-  My most worn pieces are my holiday pendants and my Perlee bracelet.   I also LOVE my YG Pave pendant.  It is so sparkly!  It's funny.....my first VCA piece was a YG single Turquoise pendant.  I am so happy I bought in 1998 even though I was not really into turquoise.   My daughter asked for a single motif turquoise VCA and I loved it so much that I ordered 2!


----------



## wren

kimber418 said:


> I would say my favorites are my Lapis/Pave 20 & my 20 motif Turquoise-  My most worn pieces are my holiday pendants and my Perlee bracelet.   I also LOVE my YG Pave pendant.  It is so sparkly!  It's funny.....my first VCA piece was a YG single Turquoise pendant.  I am so happy I bought in 1998 even though I was not really into turquoise.   My daughter asked for a single motif turquoise VCA and I loved it so much that I ordered 2!



They are all so beautiful!!


----------



## LuckyMe14

kimber418 said:


> *                               My VCA Collection                *
> 
> View attachment 4883904


This is just perfection!!!


----------



## ohsohappy

kimber418 said:


> I would say my favorites are my Lapis/Pave 20 & my 20 motif Turquoise-  My most worn pieces are my holiday pendants and my Perlee bracelet.   I also LOVE my YG Pave pendant.  It is so sparkly!  It's funny.....my first VCA piece was a YG single Turquoise pendant.  I am so happy I bought in 1998 even though I was not really into turquoise.   My daughter asked for a single motif turquoise VCA and I loved it so much that I ordered 2!


Ordering two was a great decision, I should say!!!   I still bitterly recall my visit to the shop in Paris full of turquoise pieces a long time ago and I didn't get one thinking I could get it anytime lol.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kimber418 said:


> *                               My VCA Collection                *
> 
> View attachment 4883904


I literally gasped out loud looking at your stunning collection!


----------



## ayshaa

I was testing out my new lights setup for a flatlay products photography
and I thought nothing would be more fun to test it on but my jewelry  

I wanted to share my Malachite VCA family 
I've recently added a 10 motifs necklace that I was debating to keep or return/exchange.
Malachite are so special and vibrant! I Might photograph the Onyx or the Carnelian next


----------



## Suzie

ayshaa said:


> I was testing out my new lights setup for a flatlay products photography
> and I thought nothing would be more fun to test it on but my jewelry
> 
> I wanted to share my Malachite VCA family
> I've recently added a 10 motifs necklace that I was debating to keep or return/exchange.
> Malachite are so special and vibrant! I Might photograph the Onyx or the Carnelian next
> 
> View attachment 4887350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887353


Beautiful.
I really wish they would make malachite with WG.


----------



## ayshaa

Suzie said:


> Beautiful.
> I really wish they would make malachite with WG.


Thank you!
I've seen a SO in that combo and I was wondering if I should go for it for a 20 motifs necklace
or a Magic pendant and bracelet but I am still thinking!

You actually made me think what would a Carnelian in WG would look like!


----------



## Suzie

ayshaa said:


> Thank you!
> I've seen a SO in that combo and I was wondering if I should go for it for a 20 motifs necklace
> or a Magic pendant and bracelet but I am still thinking!
> 
> You actually made me think what would a Carnelian in WG would look like!


I would also love carnelian in WG but don’t want to pay a premium.


----------



## ayshaa

Suzie said:


> I would also love carnelian in WG but don’t want to pay a premium.


Oh yes and with the price increase! 
I've had few pieces SO  but after the magic gmop with pg (which I have paid premium for) 
being released in the regular line it just put me off any future SO!


----------



## Suzie

ayshaa said:


> Oh yes and with the price increase!
> I've had few pieces SO  but after the magic gmop with pg (which I have paid premium for)
> being released in the regular line it just put me off any future SO!


That is so annoying!


----------



## DS2006

ayshaa said:


> I was testing out my new lights setup for a flatlay products photography
> and I thought nothing would be more fun to test it on but my jewelry
> 
> I wanted to share my Malachite VCA family
> I've recently added a 10 motifs necklace that I was debating to keep or return/exchange.
> Malachite are so special and vibrant! I Might photograph the Onyx or the Carnelian next
> 
> View attachment 4887350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887353



Beautiful photos of beautiful jewels!  We definitely would like to see all of your VCA sets!


----------



## Phoenix123

ayshaa said:


> I was testing out my new lights setup for a flatlay products photography
> and I thought nothing would be more fun to test it on but my jewelry
> 
> I wanted to share my Malachite VCA family
> I've recently added a 10 motifs necklace that I was debating to keep or return/exchange.
> Malachite are so special and vibrant! I Might photograph the Onyx or the Carnelian next
> 
> View attachment 4887350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887353



Beautiful collection, especially outstanding malachite!!


----------



## chitzabelle

kimber418 said:


> *                               My VCA Collection                *
> 
> View attachment 4883904


Amazing collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Malachite is my kryptonite and this picture is pure bliss for me! 



ayshaa said:


> I was testing out my new lights setup for a flatlay products photography
> and I thought nothing would be more fun to test it on but my jewelry
> 
> I wanted to share my Malachite VCA family
> I've recently added a 10 motifs necklace that I was debating to keep or return/exchange.
> Malachite are so special and vibrant! I Might photograph the Onyx or the Carnelian next
> 
> View attachment 4887350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887353


----------



## ayshaa

Phoenix123 said:


> Beautiful collection, especially outstanding malachite!!


Thank you dear 
I love Malachite! I want to add a earring sometime soon!



DS2006 said:


> Beautiful photos of beautiful jewels!  We definitely would like to see all of your VCA sets!


Thank you dear! I will try to take pics of the collection! 
I have finally got my Onyx vintage ring after 4 years in my wishlist! 
The Onyx set will be worth of taking picture of next 



eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite is my kryptonite and this picture is pure bliss for me!


Aww! I am happy you liked my picture 
Yes it is my kryptonite too! I think because of my birthstone, I seem to be attracted to everything green!


----------



## kimber418

Your VCA collection is gorgeous!  I especially love your malachite collection.  Is it purchased fairly recently?  My malachite 20 motif is over 12 years old and it has darkened over time.  It is still beautiful but there is not as much "movement" or color variation going on anymore.  It is the only one of my 20 motif pieces that has changed color over the years.   Your  2 Magic pieces are beautiful!  It is on my list to get a magic pendant someday. 






ayshaa said:


> I was testing out my new lights setup for a flatlay products photography
> and I thought nothing would be more fun to test it on but my jewelry
> 
> I wanted to share my Malachite VCA family
> I've recently added a 10 motifs necklace that I was debating to keep or return/exchange.
> Malachite are so special and vibrant! I Might photograph the Onyx or the Carnelian next
> 
> View attachment 4887350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887353


----------



## ayshaa

kimber418 said:


> Your VCA collection is gorgeous!  I especially love your malachite collection.  Is it purchased fairly recently?  My malachite 20 motif is over 12 years old and it has darkened over time.  It is still beautiful but there is not as much "movement" or color variation going on anymore.  It is the only one of my 20 motif pieces that has changed color over the years.   Your  2 Magic pieces are beautiful!  It is on my list to get a magic pendant someday.


Thank you dear! 

Yes my 10 motifs is the most recent purchase. The HP is from 2013 of course lol it is what started my love for VCA
and the Vintage bracelet and ring and the Magic pendant were bought in between 2017-2020. My malachite pieces
are all in great shape but the bracelet got very dull and cloudy due to water/sweat/chemicals exposure 
I think since it's most that touch the skin it can catch everything! I noticed that it lost it's shine once I got back
from the nails salon, I did not take it off when in session which included lotions, alcohol, water etc
Now I am aware that the 10 motifs will be touching my skin as well but I think it'll not be as bad hopefully
I just need to take more care of it. Malachite are stunning but also extremely delicate.

Have you thought of replacing the motifs on your 20?
I hate that it cost a lot of money and not sure if it's worth it really..
I am thinking of replacing my bracelet motifs in the near future.

Magic pendants are super versatile I love them! I own quite a few and I seem to wear them all the time!
I hardly wear any of my other jewelry now a days   I just feel more comfortable wearing it and it works
pretty well with most of my outfits.

You have the most beautiful VCA collection I've ever seen! A dream collection  
You really need to introduce a Magic pendant to your VCA family sometime soon


----------



## Mjxxsyd

My little collection I started in May this year when I picked up the MOP single pendant and from there I haven’t really been able to stay away... want another bracelet to stack my new MOP 5 motif,  I’m deciding between blue agate or guilloche.. suggestions ? xo


----------



## floridamama

Congratulations on your beautiful new pieces! I think you should get guilloche next. It will mix seamlessly into your existing collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Beautiful! Since you have the guilloche earrings, my vote would be to add the guilloche bracelet and complete the set! 



Mjxxsyd said:


> My little collection I started in May this year when I picked up the MOP single pendant and from there I haven’t really been able to stay away... want another bracelet to stack my new MOP 5 motif,  I’m deciding between blue agate or guilloche.. suggestions ? xo
> 
> View attachment 4892932


----------



## oranGetRee

I only have these. Started my journey 4 months ago


----------



## kimber418

ayshaa said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> Yes my 10 motifs is the most recent purchase. The HP is from 2013 of course lol it is what started my love for VCA
> and the Vintage bracelet and ring and the Magic pendant were bought in between 2017-2020. My malachite pieces
> are all in great shape but the bracelet got very dull and cloudy due to water/sweat/chemicals exposure
> I think since it's most that touch the skin it can catch everything! I noticed that it lost it's shine once I got back
> from the nails salon, I did not take it off when in session which included lotions, alcohol, water etc
> Now I am aware that the 10 motifs will be touching my skin as well but I think it'll not be as bad hopefully
> I just need to take more care of it. Malachite are stunning but also extremely delicate.
> 
> Have you thought of replacing the motifs on your 20?
> I hate that it cost a lot of money and not sure if it's worth it really..
> I am thinking of replacing my bracelet motifs in the near future.
> 
> Magic pendants are super versatile I love them! I own quite a few and I seem to wear them all the time!
> I hardly wear any of my other jewelry now a days   I just feel more comfortable wearing it and it works
> pretty well with most of my outfits.
> 
> You have the most beautiful VCA collection I've ever seen! A dream collection
> You really need to introduce a Magic pendant to your VCA family sometime soon




Ayshaa,
Thank you for the kind words.   I totally agree with you about Malachite.  Since my 20 motif Malachite has "evolved" in color, etc. over many years I have grown to love the green in it and it does not bother me that the uniform veins have faded somewhat.   It still is a beautiful color and I am happy to have it in my collection.  Thank you for the advice on the Magic pendants.  Your collection of Magic pendants is amazing.  This will be my next purchase.  It will be hard deciding what stone to get - I change my mind every week.  I will keep you posted!


----------



## ayshaa

oranGetRee said:


> I only have these. Started my journey 4 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893710



Beautiful!  
I am sure your collection will go bigger year by year! VCA is very addictive! 
You've picked the best pieces  I have the same bracelet that I lend my sister and she never gave it back 



kimber418 said:


> Ayshaa,
> Thank you for the kind words.   I totally agree with you about Malachite.  Since my 20 motif Malachite has "evolved" in color, etc. over many years I have grown to love the green in it and it does not bother me that the uniform veins have faded somewhat.   It still is a beautiful color and I am happy to have it in my collection.  Thank you for the advice on the Magic pendants.  Your collection of Magic pendants is amazing.  This will be my next purchase.  It will be hard deciding what stone to get - I change my mind every week.  I will keep you posted!



 Malachite is an amazing stone, if you read about it you'll be very amazed of it's meaning! I think what I love about VCA is the stones they pick. Malachite always makes me feel happy when I wear it. Sadly my MOP does not give me that feeling lol . Yes please do I would love to see your next piece


----------



## oranGetRee

Thank you, Ayshaa! 

VCA is very addictive indeed. I’m now planning and considering my next purchase - perlee clover, 20 motif agate necklace or 5 motif chalcedony or agate bracelet. Too many wants!

you are a sweet sister! If I were you, I would probably directly ask her to return


----------



## kimber418

oranGetRee said:


> I only have these. Started my journey 4 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893710



You are on a great start.  Love your VCA journey so far!


----------



## kimber418

Bethc said:


> Okay I'm game I just got a new iPhone and I want to play with the camera!!
> 
> My 10 motif TE and 20 motif turquoise w/their bracelets
> 
> Close up of TE with my TE ring
> 
> My WG/MOP magic necklace, bracelet and earrings
> 
> My YG/Turquoise pendant w/YG bracelet and small frivoli earrings
> 
> All of the bracelets together
> 
> RG Perlee hoops
> 
> And last, but not least... my 2 Butterflies ring...



This is an amazing and well thought out collection!  Love it all!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Does anyone else feel like it takes forever to curate a VCA collection? ... sharing mine which I love to pieces


----------



## kimber418

eternallove4bag said:


> Does anyone else feel like it takes forever to curate a VCA collection? ... sharing mine which I love to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906771


What a gorgeous collection!  Very well thought out.  Love your bracelets!   Do you wear them together?


----------



## eternallove4bag

kimber418 said:


> What a gorgeous collection!  Very well thought out.  Love your bracelets!   Do you wear them together?


Thank you so much! Yes, I do wear the two perlee bracelets together. I prefer to wear the 5 motif on its own!


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Does anyone else feel like it takes forever to curate a VCA collection? ... sharing mine which I love to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906771


Gorgeous! You know how much I love your collection


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Gorgeous! You know how much I love your collection


Girl, you know how much you enable me... love brainstorming with you always!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Does anyone else feel like it takes forever to curate a VCA collection? ... sharing mine which I love to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906771


Absolutely agree. I enjoy the process of putting the collection together piece by piece....and I love your choices!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Absolutely agree. I enjoy the process of putting the collection together piece by piece....and I love your choices!


And I yours ..... planning is definitely half the fun!


----------



## Violetsandcoco




----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Violetsandcoco said:


> View attachment 4930633


i love this dish, wheres it from?


----------



## Violetsandcoco

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i love this dish, wheres it from?


Hi there!  It got it at Neiman's - it's pretty recent and still available so you can get it online if you want it!


----------



## vinotastic

Violetsandcoco said:


> View attachment 4930633



wow your color pallette sings to me.  beautiful collection!  is that the byzantine bracelet?  The YG is on my wishlist and i dont seem to find a lot of thoughts on it as I imagine its a less popular bracelet compared to the other alhambras.  How do you like it?


----------



## oranGetRee

Welcoming latest member to the family. The BA bracelet. Planning my next purchase!


----------



## beansbeans

vinotastic said:


> wow your color pallette sings to me.  beautiful collection!  is that the byzantine bracelet?  The YG is on my wishlist and i dont seem to find a lot of thoughts on it as I imagine its a less popular bracelet compared to the other alhambras.  How do you like it?



Hi - I have the byzantine bracelet in YG and I do agree that there's not much fanfare around it. However, I love it. I wear this more than my onyx 5 motif. The shiny, flat surfaces of the 3 charms reflect light so nicely (I can spot it in a mirror from across the room). It's also a nice, quiet layering piece with another 5 motif bracelet if you don't want to look too overdone. Also, it has a 2nd jump ring so it offers a better fit right away. Some people can't stand dangling bits but I quite like it and clipping the bracelet at the 2nd jump ring results in 1 more dangling bit.


----------



## Violetsandcoco

vinotastic said:


> wow your color pallette sings to me.  beautiful collection!  is that the byzantine bracelet?  The YG is on my wishlist and i dont seem to find a lot of thoughts on it as I imagine its a less popular bracelet compared to the other alhambras.  How do you like it?


Hi there - thank you!  Yes, it is the Byzantine bracelet, but when I got it, I had it made into a necklace.  That was some time ago when I wasn't wearing any bracelets, but I'm now thinking of taking it back to them and having it shortened into a bracelet again so I can try that out.  I agree that it's not the most popular design, but that's what I like about it.  I'm not currently considering getting any of the vintage alhambra bracelets at all (never say never) because I think the byzantine is more my style.


----------



## San2222

Violetsandcoco said:


> View attachment 4930633


is there a brand name...hard to find on NM....


----------



## Gracilan

San2222 said:


> is there a brand name...hard to find on NM....




Hi, looks like Michael Aram design, Bloomingdales also sells his designs


----------



## Violetsandcoco

Gracilan said:


> Hi, looks like Michael Aram design, Bloomingdales also sells his designs





San2222 said:


> is there a brand name...hard to find on NM....



Yes - it is Michael Aram


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Posting my small but growing TQ family - missing my lucky bracelet and lucky pendant.

Trying out vintage  with RdN pin - apologies for the PJs ...


----------



## lynne_ross

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Posting my small but growing TQ family - missing my lucky bracelet and lucky pendant.
> 
> Trying out vintage  with RdN pin - apologies for the PJs ...
> 
> View attachment 4934154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934156


Wow so many TQ holy grails!!


----------



## oranGetRee

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Posting my small but growing TQ family - missing my lucky bracelet and lucky pendant.
> 
> Trying out vintage  with RdN pin - apologies for the PJs ...
> 
> View attachment 4934154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934156



So beautiful! 
Big love!


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> Wow so many TQ holy grails!!


Agreed. Swoon-worthy.


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Posting my small but growing TQ family - missing my lucky bracelet and lucky pendant.
> 
> Trying out vintage  with RdN pin - apologies for the PJs ...
> 
> View attachment 4934154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934156


I'm sooo jealous!! Lol
Congrats! What an incredible family!!


----------



## 911snowball

Stardust, your TQ collection is breathtaking.  That necklace...sigh...drool....


----------



## DS2006

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Posting my small but growing TQ family - missing my lucky bracelet and lucky pendant.
> 
> Trying out vintage  with RdN pin - apologies for the PJs ...
> 
> View attachment 4934154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934156


Absolutely gorgeous pieces!!!! The 20 is amazing!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Posting my small but growing TQ family - missing my lucky bracelet and lucky pendant.
> 
> Trying out vintage  with RdN pin - apologies for the PJs ...
> 
> View attachment 4934154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934156



OMG I am SOOOO in love with your Turquoise collection!!! 
And the way you wear the Rose de Noel with the VA is just P E R F E C T I O N !!!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm sooo jealous!! Lol
> Congrats! What an incredible family!!





911snowball said:


> Stardust, your TQ collection is breathtaking.  That necklace...sigh...drool....





DS2006 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous pieces!!!! The 20 is amazing!!!





Notorious Pink said:


> OMG I am SOOOO in love with your Turquoise collection!!!
> And the way you wear the Rose de Noel with the VA is just P E R F E C T I O N !!!!!


Thank you so much all! These had been very lucky find. Hopefully one day, VCA will find a good mine and bring back TQ.

Here's to wishing everyone a merry xmas! xoxo


----------



## eliseypeesey

sjunky13 said:


> Thought it would be fun to see everyones collections. I know some of us have great stuff and a wonderfull collection.  Please add your VCA family pics ..   I will start with my humble but happy collection.
> 
> 5 Motif MOP YG
> 5 Motif Onyx YG
> 5 Motif Turquoise YG
> 
> 2 Motif MOP dangle earrings.
> 
> I will update as it grows!



hi love, which one out of the onyx and MOP do you gravitate towards more? I’m having so much trouble deciding which one out of the two to get! I have a sweet MOP and a rose des vents with mop but that onyx gives so much pop!! Idk if it’ll clash much with my other MOP pieces?? Also I feel like the black will still go well with everything like mop does? Do you find this true?


----------



## surfer

Little onyx family, just missing the le holiday earrings


----------



## kimber418

ayshaa said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> Yes my 10 motifs is the most recent purchase. The HP is from 2013 of course lol it is what started my love for VCA
> and the Vintage bracelet and ring and the Magic pendant were bought in between 2017-2020. My malachite pieces
> are all in great shape but the bracelet got very dull and cloudy due to water/sweat/chemicals exposure
> I think since it's most that touch the skin it can catch everything! I noticed that it lost it's shine once I got back
> from the nails salon, I did not take it off when in session which included lotions, alcohol, water etc
> Now I am aware that the 10 motifs will be touching my skin as well but I think it'll not be as bad hopefully
> I just need to take more care of it. Malachite are stunning but also extremely delicate.
> 
> Have you thought of replacing the motifs on your 20?
> I hate that it cost a lot of money and not sure if it's worth it really..
> I am thinking of replacing my bracelet motifs in the near future.
> 
> Magic pendants are super versatile I love them! I own quite a few and I seem to wear them all the time!
> I hardly wear any of my other jewelry now a days   I just feel more comfortable wearing it and it works
> pretty well with most of my outfits.
> 
> You have the most beautiful VCA collection I've ever seen! A dream collection
> You really need to introduce a Magic pendant to your VCA family sometime soon




Thank you so much for your kind words.....YES I am adding a Magic Pendant! I a deciding which one to get - it is hard.


----------



## pinkbirkin77

My white gold bracelet family! Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Mali_

pinkbirkin77 said:


> My white gold bracelet family! Happy new year everyone!
> View attachment 4945830


Ice ice baby; beautiful army candy. Happy 2021.


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Mali_ said:


> Ice ice baby; beautiful army candy. Happy 2021.


Thank you so much! Enjoy wearing them a lot! Happy 2021 to you, too , Mail!


----------



## vinotastic

pinkbirkin77 said:


> My white gold bracelet family! Happy new year everyone!
> View attachment 4945830



your stack is gorgeeeeeee!


----------



## jenayb

pinkbirkin77 said:


> My white gold bracelet family! Happy new year everyone!
> View attachment 4945830



@Mali_ beat me to it, but definitely... ice ice, baby!  

HNY!


----------



## pinkbirkin77

My gold family. Would like to add a pair of earrings.


----------



## chiaoapple

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Posting my small but growing TQ family - missing my lucky bracelet and lucky pendant.
> 
> Trying out vintage  with RdN pin - apologies for the PJs ...
> 
> View attachment 4934154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934156


This is too amazing!! So pretty!


----------



## meeowy

pinkbirkin77 said:


> My gold family. Would like to add a pair of earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4957802


I am wanting the magic mop ring but concerned about the new covid lifestyle (handwash, sanitizer).  How do you find it holding up?


----------



## pinkbirkin77

meeowy said:


> I am wanting the magic mop ring but concerned about the new covid lifestyle (handwash, sanitizer).  How do you find it holding up?


I just keep it on and wash, sanitize. I am not sure it's good for mop. It looks fine for me. Please check with SA. They might have more scientific answer.


----------



## Notorious Pink

meeowy said:


> I am wanting the magic mop ring but concerned about the new covid lifestyle (handwash, sanitizer).  How do you find it holding up?





pinkbirkin77 said:


> I just keep it on and wash, sanitize. I am not sure it's good for mop. It looks fine for me. Please check with SA. They might have more scientific answer.



As has been said many times throughout this subforum (and in the dedicated care and maintenance thread), mop can shrink if it keeps getting wet. YMMV.


----------



## kaybbc

pinkbirkin77 said:


> My gold family. Would like to add a pair of earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4957802


its so pretty


----------



## floridamama

pinkbirkin77 said:


> I just keep it on and wash, sanitize. I am not sure it's good for mop. It looks fine for me. Please check with SA. They might have more scientific answer.


Beautiful pieces!!! Is your perlee clover yellow gold?


----------



## pinkbirkin77

floridamama said:


> Beautiful pieces!!! Is your perlee clover yellow gold?





kaybbc said:


> its so pretty




Thank you so much! I enjoy them a lot. My perlee clover is rose gold.


----------



## kimber418

What an amazing collection!  I love that you have the yellow gold and the white gold clover bracelet.  I own the yellow gold and now I can't get this photo out of my mind!



Annlovebag said:


> my current vca Collection .
> 
> View attachment 4848629


----------



## Violetsandcoco

This is pretty much all the YG I own (I was strictly white gold until last year)


----------



## WindyCityCoco

I've added a few more bobbles so here is an update


----------



## eternallove4bag

pinkbirkin77 said:


> My gold family. Would like to add a pair of earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4957802


Twinning on three of these and now you have me wanting to twin on the 20 motif too


----------



## eternallove4bag

WindyCityCoco said:


> I've added a few more bobbles so here is an update
> View attachment 5008623


What an absolutely fantastic collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Violetsandcoco said:


> This is pretty much all the YG I own (I was strictly white gold until last year)
> 
> View attachment 4981055


You started with the classic gold pieces! Love!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

eternallove4bag said:


> What an absolutely fantastic collection!


Thank you


----------



## Mali_

Updated minus the 20M in Malachite....


----------



## innerpeace85

Mali_ said:


> Updated minus the 20M in Malachite....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040790


Love your collection!


----------



## Mali_

innerpeace85 said:


> Love your collection!


Thank you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> Updated minus the 20M in Malachite....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040790


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## eletons

Mali_ said:


> Updated minus the 20M in Malachite....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040790


Beautiful collection. Do you wear the 10 motif onyx more often or the 20 more often?


----------



## Mali_

eletons said:


> Beautiful collection. Do you wear the 10 motif onyx more often or the 20 more often?


Thank you.  I like both but definitely prefer the 20M so wear them more often. I generally wear them apart, but with the onyx, mainly together. I clasp the 10M around my neck in a way that it looks like a choker, while wearing the 20M long so that it just looks like a really long necklace. People who know it’s VCA will ask me if it’s a SO, like 30M. It does look unique so I typically wear the onyx 10M & 20M together. Or I wrap the 20M around my neck twice. I love the versatility.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Here’s an updated family shot with some Cartier mixed in. I still have a few more items on my jewelry wishlist though


----------



## mfa777

nycmamaofone said:


> Here’s an updated family shot with some Cartier mixed in. I still have a few more items on my jewelry wishlist though


Love your collection! Whats  sizes are your cuff and jus bracelet? I am looking to het a cuff as well.


----------



## nycmamaofone

mfa87 said:


> Love your collection! Whats  sizes are your cuff and jus bracelet? I am looking to het a cuff as well.


Thanks! I think my cuff is a 17 and the JUC a 16.


----------



## BWM

Here's my updated family portrait for 2021:


	

		
			
		

		
	
pdated


----------



## HADASSA

BWM said:


> Here's my updated family portrait for 2021:
> View attachment 5071091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdated


This is such a well curated (BLING) collection l.


----------



## BWM

HADASSA said:


> This is such a well curated (BLING) collection l.



Thank you!  VCA choices are limited when one likes pave/WG, lol!


----------



## HADASSA

BWM said:


> Thank you!  VCA choices are limited when one likes pave/WG, lol!


You can add a necklace next - that’s the only piece missing


----------



## KristinS

BWM said:


> Thank you!  VCA choices are limited when one likes pave/WG, lol!


Beautiful Collection, The WG Pave Frivole earrings are gorgeous! Are you considering?


----------



## BWM

kstropp said:


> Beautiful Collection, The WG Pave Frivole earrings are gorgeous! Are you considering?



Yes!  The WG pave Frivole earrings and btf ring are high on my wishlist!


----------



## DS2006

BWM said:


> Here's my updated family portrait for 2021:
> View attachment 5071091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdated


Well, you can tell I am behind around here! As you know, I adore your collection!


----------



## Suzie

BWM said:


> Here's my updated family portrait for 2021:
> View attachment 5071091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdated


Stunning collection!


----------



## Suzie

I have taken a few updated photos as I recently purchased a pair of earrings. Necklaces and one bracelet.


----------



## Suzie

My turquoise pieces.


----------



## Suzie

My earrings and ring.


----------



## Suzie

My MOP pieces.


----------



## Suzie

Lastly, my ony.


----------



## marbella8

Suzie said:


> Lastly, my ony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131778



Congrats on the earrings, so glad you got them. You have a well rounded, amazing collection. I remember when you were first thinking about getting them and posted on here. You know what’s funny, seeing you post your updated collection as I was on here reminded me of the old days when people would do the live reveal on the H forum! So exciting and fun!


----------



## Suzie

marbella8 said:


> Congrats on the earrings, so glad you got them. You have a well rounded, amazing collection. I remember when you were first thinking about getting them and posted on here. You know what’s funny, seeing you post your updated collection as I was on here reminded me of the old days when people would do the live reveal on the H forum! So exciting and fun!


Thank you so much for your kind comments. I actually remember 10 years ago my husband and I were travelling to NYC for my hubby’s 50th birthday (we are from Australia) and I asked people’s opinions on here about buying a turquoise 20 motif Alhambra and an Onyx but I found out that onyx wasn’t done in WG, and one kind member gave me her SA’s details In NYC. 
Her SA put aside the 20 motif turquoise that I purchased and she told me that this is the last one that they have is USA. Not sure if that was true but i did love it, although if the WG onyx was a thing I would have bought that instead!
Go figure, who would have thought!


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> My earrings and ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131775


These onyx earrings are the bomb! Hope you got them at a new, reduced price. Enjoy!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> These onyx earrings are the bomb! Hope you got them at a new, reduced price. Enjoy!


$1100 cheaper, happy days!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Suzie said:


> I have taken a few updated photos as I recently purchased a pair of earrings. Necklaces and one bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5131765


Absolutely stunning collection. Do you prefer necklaces and earrings over bracelets?


----------



## Suzie

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely stunning collection. Do you prefer necklaces and earrings over bracelets?


I have a Cartier Love bracelet with 4 diamonds that I wear on my left arm along with a watch when I go out for dinner etc so I don’t really feel the need for a lot of bracelets. i have quite a few H bracelets in enamel and the H ones which I wear on my right arm in the summer.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Suzie said:


> I have a Cartier Love bracelet with 4 diamonds that I wear on my left arm along with a watch when I go out for dinner etc so I don’t really feel the need for a lot of bracelets. i have quite a few H bracelets in enamel and the H ones which I wear on my right arm in the summer.


That’s a beautiful combination!


----------



## wisconsin

Suzie said:


> My earrings and ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131775


How do you feel about the sweet turquoise earnings.


----------



## Suzie

wisconsin said:


> How do you feel about the sweet turquoise earnings.


I would have preferred the normal size but they do not make them anymore, I think the sweet are cute and as they are a brighter colour they go well against my dark hair.


----------



## jemk927

Just got the blue agate/YG bracelet! Was on the fence about the color but saw it in person and fell in love.  Had to share my updated family portrait here (no one else would understand)


----------



## glamourbag

jemk927 said:


> Just got the blue agate/YG bracelet! Was on the fence about the color but saw it in person and fell in love.  Had to share my updated family portrait here (no one else would understand)


Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

jemk927 said:


> Just got the blue agate/YG bracelet! Was on the fence about the color but saw it in person and fell in love.  Had to share my updated family portrait here (no one else would understand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134857


This is beautiful!  Love your pieces


----------



## missie1

jemk927 said:


> Just got the blue agate/YG bracelet! Was on the fence about the color but saw it in person and fell in love.  Had to share my updated family portrait here (no one else would understand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134857


Beautiful


----------



## eternallove4bag

jemk927 said:


> Just got the blue agate/YG bracelet! Was on the fence about the color but saw it in person and fell in love.  Had to share my updated family portrait here (no one else would understand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134857


Wow! The perfect pieces! And I love your BTF ring!


----------



## jenayb

jemk927 said:


> Just got the blue agate/YG bracelet! Was on the fence about the color but saw it in person and fell in love.  Had to share my updated family portrait here (no one else would understand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134857



We understand.


----------



## innerpeace85

jemk927 said:


> Just got the blue agate/YG bracelet! Was on the fence about the color but saw it in person and fell in love.  Had to share my updated family portrait here (no one else would understand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134857


Beautiful collection


----------



## glitzgal97

jemk927 said:


> Just got the blue agate/YG bracelet! Was on the fence about the color but saw it in person and fell in love.  Had to share my updated family portrait here (no one else would understand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134857



AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie

jemk927 said:


> Just got the blue agate/YG bracelet! Was on the fence about the color but saw it in person and fell in love.  Had to share my updated family portrait here (no one else would understand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134857


OMG, what an absolutely stunning collection.


----------



## ceedoan

sharing my humble collection (this year in particular has seen the most acquisitions lol). Missing my RG frivole mini pendant (getting length adjusted) and currently waiting on two other items to come in (ETA unknown according to my SA. seems like stock is scarce due to production delays bc of covid) love seeing everyone's beautiful collection!


----------



## Suzie

ceedoan said:


> sharing my humble collection (this year in particular has seen the most acquisitions lol). Missing my RG frivole mini pendant (getting length adjusted) and currently waiting on two other items to come in (ETA unknown according to my SA. seems like stock is scarce due to production delays bc of covid) love seeing everyone's beautiful collection!
> 
> View attachment 5140900


So beautiful.


----------



## wisconsin

Suzie said:


> I would have preferred the normal size but they do not make them anymore, I think the sweet are cute and as they are a brighter colour they go well against my dark hair.


Do you mind my asking?
How did you choose these over the butterflies? I thought I saw somewhere where you said you were going to take the butterflies.What made you change to the clover?


----------



## oranGetRee

Updated family portrait, with H watch joining in the fun


----------



## eternallove4bag

oranGetRee said:


> Updated family portrait, with H watch joining in the fun
> 
> View attachment 5169310


Three beauties! I have my eyes on the GMOP pave 5 motif too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sharing an updated picture of my VCA family…got 5 more pieces on my WL and then it will be the occasional pieces here and there… there’s a reason why I call VCA evil! So hard to resist!


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing an updated picture of my VCA family…got 5 more pieces on my WL and then it will be the occasional pieces here and there… there’s a reason why I call VCA evil! So hard to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169462



I have to say I love your collection for not being huge, but perfect pieces. All the pave pieces are so elegant and wearable. Like you, my pieces are mostly pave or YG and easier for me to wear daily. I just “need“ your bracelet stack. GORGEOUS collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> I have to say I love your collection for not being huge, but perfect pieces. All the pave pieces are so elegant and wearable. Like you, my pieces are mostly pave or YG and easier for me to wear daily. I just “need“ your bracelet stack. GORGEOUS collection!


You are very kind I wanted to curate a small collection and I cannot tell you the amount of headaches I had to endure to resist the temptation to add everything I loved.…as much as I love VCA stone pieces, their pave has my heart and I always keep in mind the longevity of these pieces.

Btw, so much love for the perlee line. I used to dream of this perlee bracelet stack and I am so grateful that I can finally call them mine.


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> You are very kind I wanted to curate a small collection and I cannot tell you the amount of headaches I had to endure to resist the temptation to add everything I loved.…as much as I love VCA stone pieces, their pave has my heart and I always keep in mind the longevity of these pieces.
> 
> Btw, so much love for the perlee line. I used to dream of this perlee bracelet stack and I am so grateful that I can finally call them mine.



You have done a phenomenal job. While I wear a lot of turquoise jewelry, and own a couple pieces of VCA turquoise, the 5 and 10-motif never worked for me even in turquoise nor did other colored stones. For me, the YG or pave pieces are so easy to wear everyday, non needing to match. It might be because I tend to wear colors and colored stones would be too much.

Can’t wait to see what exciting-new pieces you add. Might I suggest the pave-YG frívole earrings. I have the vintage ones, but tried those on the other day, and they blew me away!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing an updated picture of my VCA family…got 5 more pieces on my WL and then it will be the occasional pieces here and there… there’s a reason why I call VCA evil! So hard to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169462


You know how much I adore all these pieces of art. Truly spectacular! There is a special talent to curating a well chosen collection and you certainly have it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> You have done a phenomenal job. While I wear a lot of turquoise jewelry, and own a couple pieces of VCA turquoise, the 5 and 10-motif never worked for me even in turquoise nor did other colored stones. For me, the YG or pave pieces are so easy to wear everyday, non needing to match. It might be because I tend to wear colors and colored stones would be too much.
> 
> Can’t wait to see what exciting-new pieces you add. Might I suggest the pave-YG frívole earrings. I have the vintage ones, but tried those on the other day, and they blew me away!


Wow! I love turquoise and hope VCA brings it back in YG or RG. But I hear you on how easy the pave and gold pieces are to wear everyday, no matter what the weather is.

Haha, it’s like you read my mind. I have Frivole earrings in pave or mirror polish in RG ( if VCA ever releases it) on my WL next but I have to be honest. The pave ones have my heart too. I have tried them a few times at the store and I can’t seem to get them out of my mind so it might just be them and the GMOP pave bracelet for me next year. I hope we become twins on that!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> You know how much I adore all these pieces of art. Truly spectacular! There is a special talent to curating a well chosen collection and you certainly have it!


Thank you always … you know how much I appreciate your words and love your style.


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing an updated picture of my VCA family…got 5 more pieces on my WL and then it will be the occasional pieces here and there… there’s a reason why I call VCA evil! So hard to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169462


Beautiful...simply beautiful!  I love your pieces and they look fabulous on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! I love turquoise and hope VCA brings it back in YG or RG. But I hear you on how easy the pave and gold pieces are to wear everyday, no matter what the weather is.
> 
> Haha, it’s like you read my mind. I have Frivole earrings in pave or mirror polish in RG ( if VCA ever releases it) on my WL next but I have to be honest. The pave ones have my heart too. I have tried them a few times at the store and I can’t seem to get them out of my mind so it might just be them and the GMOP pave bracelet for me next year. I hope we become twins on that!



We may become twins on that bracelet, I just saw it on someone else’s collection post. Is it a SO?


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> You are very kind I wanted to curate a small collection and I cannot tell you the amount of headaches I had to endure to resist the temptation to add everything I loved.…as much as I love VCA stone pieces, their pave has my heart and I always keep in mind the longevity of these pieces.
> 
> Btw, so much love for the perlee line. I used to dream of this perlee bracelet stack and I am so grateful that I can finally call them mine.


Your collection is gorgeous!  I also agree with you on collecting.  While I like Alhambra, I don't want to collect every single stone.  I prefer the pave pieces and am happy to have a small collection of their pave pieces.  A few more pieces for me, and then I'm done and will move on too. 

Your collection is beautiful!  It's stunning and perfect! 
Although... wait...
I hear something... very faint... oh...it's the Frivole pave earrings saying "@eternallove4bag pick me next, pick me next, we want to join your beautiful family".


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing an updated picture of my VCA family…got 5 more pieces on my WL and then it will be the occasional pieces here and there… there’s a reason why I call VCA evil! So hard to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169462


Wowzers!! Your collection is stunning, varied and cohesive. I can see many of your pieces mixing and matching. Are there any pieces you don’t wear now that your collection has grown? Curious what the 5 pieces in waiting are. 
Seeing you pic reminds me of how scattered my collection is. I have failed to complete any sets…


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Beautiful...simply beautiful!  I love your pieces and they look fabulous on you!  Enjoy!


Thank you so much! VCA pieces are like works of art!


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> We may become twins on that bracelet, I just saw it on someone else’s collection post. Is it a SO?


The GMOP pave 5 motif in RG? That’s part of the 50th anniversary release I believe. So has been very much a part of the permanent collection since it was released in 2018, I think. Someone correct me please if I got the year wrong. 
I NEED it in my collection to tie in all the GMOP and VA pave pieces


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Your collection is gorgeous!  I also agree with you on collecting.  While I like Alhambra, I don't want to collect every single stone.  I prefer the pave pieces and am happy to have a small collection of their pave pieces.  A few more pieces for me, and then I'm done and will move on too.
> 
> Your collection is beautiful!  It's stunning and perfect!
> Although... wait...
> I hear something... very faint... oh...it's the Frivole pave earrings saying "@eternallove4bag pick me next, pick me next, we want to join your beautiful family".


Omg you had me grinning from ear to ear at your Frivole pave earrings comment! I can’t seem to get over the beauty of those earrings so I feel in the end resistance might be futile 

And yes, I rather have a small collection of the ‘right’ pieces for me than a huge collection of ‘I don’t know what to do with them’ kinda collection. Hehe! We share the same love for pave.. thank you for your sweet words


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Wowzers!! Your collection is stunning, varied and cohesive. I can see many of your pieces mixing and matching. Are there any pieces you don’t wear now that your collection has grown? Curious what the 5 pieces in waiting are.
> Seeing you pic reminds me of how scattered my collection is. I have failed to complete any sets…


With VCA we can never go wrong honestly so I am sure your collection will be classic and classy like you .. thank you so much for your sweet words. 

Okay, if I am really being honest, having two white mop rings bother me. I am the kind of person who doesn’t like to repeat colors in my bag collection and that kind of thought process gets carried over to my bling collection too. I know that eventually the white mop magic Alhambra ring and the white mop 5 motif in YG will be gifted to my niece. She already has the matching white mop vintage earrings. Since I like things in sets of two, I would rather replace them with white mop something in RG since my white mop and pave BTF ring is in RG. We will see. No rush. It’s not made it on my WL yet. 
After much debate, these five finally made it to the final (?) version of my WL:
- GMOP pave 5 motif
- Frivole earrings (either pave or mirror polish in RG if VCA releases it)
- 10,16 or 20 motif hammered RG 
- guilloche 5 motif in RG (if VCA releases it)
- a ring ( not sure which ring but if my niece gets the Alhambra magic white mop then I would like to add back a pave Alhambra ring. Maybe SO the magic Alhambra ring in pave RG?) 

Phew! It felt good to put that in writing so now I can mull it over more. Helps clarifies things in my fuzzy mind


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> The GMOP pave 5 motif in RG? That’s part of the 50th anniversary release I believe. So has been very much a part of the permanent collection since it was released in 2018, I think. Someone correct me please if I got the year wrong.
> I NEED it in my collection to tie in all the GMOP and VA pave pieces



I totally misunderstood which bracelet. Yes, the RG was/is part of the anniversary collection, but I want it in YG with pave, but believe it’d have to be a SO, and I’m not sure if I want to pay 30% extra....


----------



## MyDogTink

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! VCA pieces are like works of art!


That was such a beautiful photo. Made me smile today!


----------



## kimber418

LuckyMe14 said:


> My really small family in their boxes ❤ Both in YG.
> 
> View attachment 4835340


  I love both of these!!!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> With VCA we can never go wrong honestly so I am sure your collection will be classic and classy like you .. thank you so much for your sweet words.
> 
> Okay, if I am really being honest, having two white mop rings bother me. I am the kind of person who doesn’t like to repeat colors in my bag collection and that kind of thought process gets carried over to my bling collection too. I know that eventually the white mop magic Alhambra ring and the white mop 5 motif in YG will be gifted to my niece. She already has the matching white mop vintage earrings. Since I like things in sets of two, I would rather replace them with white mop something in RG since my white mop and pave BTF ring is in RG. We will see. No rush. It’s not made it on my WL yet.
> After much debate, these five finally made it to the final (?) version of my WL:
> - GMOP pave 5 motif
> - Frivole earrings (either pave or mirror polish in RG if VCA releases it)
> - 10,16 or 20 motif hammered RG
> - guilloche 5 motif in RG (if VCA releases it)
> - a ring ( not sure which ring but if my niece gets the Alhambra magic white mop then I would like to add back a pave Alhambra ring. Maybe SO the magic Alhambra ring in pave RG?)
> 
> Phew! It felt good to put that in writing so now I can mull it over more. Helps clarifies things in my fuzzy mind


So... my two cents...
Since you don't have the Lotus ring (too much WG for you is my guess), I would recommend another in-your-face ring.
I see you like Magic, so this means you don't mind the big "logo-y" theme.
That said, I vote get a SO and get a RG Magic pave BTF ring.    

Before I got my Frivole BTF and Lotus rings, my first choice was the Magic BTF.  I just loved that ring and how blingy it was!
In the end, I decided against it, as for me, it was a bit too logo-y.  But looking at your collection and seeing what you like,  I think this would fit your collection perfectly.  If you wear your RG bracelet stack with the RG Magic pave BTF ring, it will just scream VCA which is sort of you, and I say that in the most positive way!  Plus, this Magic ring will also go with your other pieces. 

If I wanted to scream VCA, I would totally get the Magic pave BTF ring!  
Now you make me think again about the WG version.  I thought I had gotten that ring out of my system. 

Try it on... you might love it!  Your collection is truly gorgeous to look at.  
This one, but SO it in RG:   Magic Alhambra Between the Finger™ ring - VCARN9WT00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## kimber418

allure244 said:


> I highly recommend these organizers too! So much easier to find my jewelry than before when I had everything in boxes. And u can pick which inserts to purchase depending on what type of jewelry u would like to organize - bracelets, rings, earrings, brooches etc. And u can add more containers to stack as ur jewelry collection expands.


Love these organizers.  I am looking for something like this to store in my safe.  Did you purchase them at the Container Store by chance?


----------



## MyDogTink

kimber418 said:


> Love these organizers.  I am looking for something like this to store in my safe.  Did you purchase them at the Container Store by chance?


Last summer I bought the acrylic organizers with linen lining from the Container Store. I liked the compartments but overall they didn’t work out for me. I kept them in my dresser drawer so when I would take them out, my jewelry would slide  around and bang up against the acrylic sides. Plus I prefer a suede lining.  The Container Store may have a version with suede lining. At the suggestion of other helpful forum members, I just purchased the vault tray from Wolf as a replacement.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> With VCA we can never go wrong honestly so I am sure your collection will be classic and classy like you .. thank you so much for your sweet words.
> 
> Okay, if I am really being honest, having two white mop rings bother me. I am the kind of person who doesn’t like to repeat colors in my bag collection and that kind of thought process gets carried over to my bling collection too. I know that eventually the white mop magic Alhambra ring and the white mop 5 motif in YG will be gifted to my niece. She already has the matching white mop vintage earrings. Since I like things in sets of two, I would rather replace them with white mop something in RG since my white mop and pave BTF ring is in RG. We will see. No rush. It’s not made it on my WL yet.
> After much debate, these five finally made it to the final (?) version of my WL:
> - GMOP pave 5 motif
> - Frivole earrings (either pave or mirror polish in RG if VCA releases it)
> - 10,16 or 20 motif hammered RG
> - guilloche 5 motif in RG (if VCA releases it)
> - a ring ( not sure which ring but if my niece gets the Alhambra magic white mop then I would like to add back a pave Alhambra ring. Maybe SO the magic Alhambra ring in pave RG?)
> 
> Phew! It felt good to put that in writing so now I can mull it over more. Helps clarifies things in my fuzzy mind


So generous of you to leave to your niece. I hope my daughter and future grand daughters (way ahead of myself since my kids are wee ones) will like jewellery so I can gift them something! 
Curious why you plan to get hammered necklace and guilloche bracelet. Most pick one or other for both pieces. I think everyone needs one 10 and one 20 in their collection. I also think if you want another ring I could see you rocking the noeud ring. It would go with your pieces well being rg/wg with diamonds. Will stop with suggestions now.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> So generous of you to leave to your niece. I hope my daughter and future grand daughters (way ahead of myself since my kids are wee ones) will like jewellery so I can gift them something!
> Curious why you plan to get hammered necklace and guilloche bracelet. Most pick one or other for both pieces. I think everyone needs one 10 and one 20 in their collection. I also think if you want another ring I could see you rocking the noeud ring. It would go with your pieces well being rg/wg with diamonds. Will stop with suggestions now.


Yes to  20!  And I forgot about Noeud... I love that ring too!  Great suggestion!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> So... my two cents...
> Since you don't have the Lotus ring (too much WG for you is my guess), I would recommend another in-your-face ring.
> I see you like Magic, so this means you don't mind the big "logo-y" theme.
> That said, I vote get a SO and get a RG Magic pave BTF ring.
> 
> Before I got my Frivole BTF and Lotus rings, my first choice was the Magic BTF.  I just loved that ring and how blingy it was!
> In the end, I decided against it, as for me, it was a bit too logo-y.  But looking at your collection and seeing what you like,  I think this would fit your collection perfectly.  If you wear your RG bracelet stack with the RG Magic pave BTF ring, it will just scream VCA which is sort of you, and I say that in the most positive way!  Plus, this Magic ring will also go with your other pieces.
> 
> If I wanted to scream VCA, I would totally get the Magic pave BTF ring!
> Now you make me think again about the WG version.  I thought I had gotten that ring out of my system.
> 
> Try it on... you might love it!  Your collection is truly gorgeous to look at.
> This one, but SO it in RG:   Magic Alhambra Between the Finger™ ring - VCARN9WT00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


I feel like I am the only person who is not a fan of Alhambra rings. I find them ‘forced’ and not a natural look. They don’t have movement and life like so many of vca’s rings.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes to  20!  And I forgot about Noeud... I love that ring too!  Great suggestion!


Me too. I almost bought it over the lotus. My husband prefers the noeud. But I hesitated with the rg. I mostly wear yg. If I ever decide to build a rg collection the the noeud will go back on my list.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I feel like I am the only person who is not a fan of Alhambra rings. I find them ‘forced’ and not a natural look. They don’t have movement and life like so many of vca’s rings.


Yes, that was a second reason for me too.  It's flat, which is why to me, it's a logo ring.  But it sure is blingy and logo-y.  If one wants to scream VCA, this ring is it.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Me too. I almost bought it over the lotus. My husband prefers the noeud. But I hesitated with the rg. I mostly wear yg. If I ever decide to build a rg collection the the noeud will go back on my list.


I thought a lot about that ring too.  I love design and tried to convince myself I could love it.  But I decided I never could love it... it's the wrong metal!  I'm too narrow minded... all I do is WG/platinum,  no exceptions


----------



## allure244

kimber418 said:


> Love these organizers.  I am looking for something like this to store in my safe.  Did you purchase them at the Container Store by chance?



I got the velvet inserts for my acrylic drawers from the Muji store but I don’t think there are too many stores in the US. The ones near me closed during covid. The online store hardly ever has them either. The container store does have some velvet trays that are nice. I have these stackers trays for some of my other jewelry and I have been happy with them.

https://www.containerstore.com/s/st.../d?q=stackable+jewelry+box&productId=11009953


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> I totally misunderstood which bracelet. Yes, the RG was/is part of the anniversary collection, but I want it in YG with pave, but believe it’d have to be a SO, and I’m not sure if I want to pay 30% extra....


Aaah got it! One of my best friends is also a YG lover. She is in love with the GMOP pave 5 motif but wants it in YG too like you. That 30% mark up is brutal I have to admit. Sigh! I don’t understand what VCA has to charge 30% more for just a different metal. It’s not like we are asking for a design change which, I imagine, will be more involving.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MyDogTink said:


> That was such a beautiful photo. Made me smile today!


I am so happy to put a smile on your face I truly love the pieces VCA makes and I can’t tell you how much joy I get by just opening my jewelry box. It’s a great pick me up anytime I am stressed with work or feeling meh
Thank you so much.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> So... my two cents...
> Since you don't have the Lotus ring (too much WG for you is my guess), I would recommend another in-your-face ring.
> I see you like Magic, so this means you don't mind the big "logo-y" theme.
> That said, I vote get a SO and get a RG Magic pave BTF ring.
> 
> Before I got my Frivole BTF and Lotus rings, my first choice was the Magic BTF.  I just loved that ring and how blingy it was!
> In the end, I decided against it, as for me, it was a bit too logo-y.  But looking at your collection and seeing what you like,  I think this would fit your collection perfectly.  If you wear your RG bracelet stack with the RG Magic pave BTF ring, it will just scream VCA which is sort of you, and I say that in the most positive way!  Plus, this Magic ring will also go with your other pieces.
> 
> If I wanted to scream VCA, I would totally get the Magic pave BTF ring!
> Now you make me think again about the WG version.  I thought I had gotten that ring out of my system.
> 
> Try it on... you might love it!  Your collection is truly gorgeous to look at.
> This one, but SO it in RG:   Magic Alhambra Between the Finger™ ring - VCARN9WT00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


Thank uI love the lotus ring and if it ever came in RG, I would be DEAD (in a good way, with a grin on my face dead). Yes, I am not too fond of WG so I passed on the ring but doesn’t mean I don’t admire it and drool over it when my friends wear it.

It’s like you read my mind about the magic BTF pave ring. Fun fact, I think it was sometime last year that my SA and I seriously talked about it. I was telling him how I wished VCA made the magic BTF pave ring in RG too rather than just WG. He then showed on his iPad that they did but it was currently for UAE customers. We even talked about me placing a SO for it but then I read on the forum that the spacing between the fingers is much wider on the RG than the WG version of the ring. There’s an entire thread devoted to it on TPF I believe. That made me nervous. From the pictures posted here, I was not a fan of the wide spacing between the fingers in the RG version so I bailed out and never placed that SO. Imagine paying 30% markup, getting my hopes up, only to receive something I don’t like. I know I can always say no to it but why bother when there are so many beautiful pieces already available to choose from. And my SA, wise as he is, told me to just wait. Sooner or later, VCA would release that ring on a worldwide basis and I could try it then to see if I love it. And that was the end of it on that ring for me.

But, I thought the single magic motif pave RG version might be a more straight forward option. Although, I have to say I am on the fence about it too. I have so many statement rings already. I wanted one that is more demure to wear for certain meetings? I even thought about the VA pave ring since that would go well with my VA pave pieces as well as the GMOP pave 5 motif bracelet. Still thinking on that one. Not convinced either on magic or vintage right now.
And that’s okay because the Frivole earrings and the GMOP pave bracelets will keep my wallet busy for all of next year


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> So generous of you to leave to your niece. I hope my daughter and future grand daughters (way ahead of myself since my kids are wee ones) will like jewellery so I can gift them something!
> Curious why you plan to get hammered necklace and guilloche bracelet. Most pick one or other for both pieces. I think everyone needs one 10 and one 20 in their collection. I also think if you want another ring I could see you rocking the noeud ring. It would go with your pieces well being rg/wg with diamonds. Will stop with suggestions now.


Thank you! She is getting many of my H bags too … I have two daughters, both teenagers, and although they love to tease me about my bags and bling, they have already divided up both my bags and bling amongst themselves (and sweetly included my niece on that division too)… smart as they are, they tell me they like my bags for the ‘financial value’ they hold and tease me that they will probably sell them to create a nice financial egg nest so they can invest that money in other viable options (I can hear literally hear hubby talking through them. He trained them well). I was pleasantly surprised though that the bling they wanted for themselves because they loved those pieces. So hoping to pass them on to my girls later on in life.

I know, usually people would go for sets of hammered and Guilloche pieces. I mulled over this a lot too. If guilloche 5 motif doesn’t come out in RG, I will definitely get the hammered RG 5 motif to go with my 10/16/20 motifs (whichever I choose). Otherwise, I thought it would be nice to have one piece of each - the hammered RG and the guilloche. I tried the guilloche 10 motif at the store and it was too similar to other blingy Indian pieces of jewelry that I already own. The bracelet is not something I have in my collection so I wanted to add that. The hammered RG on the other hand is perfect for everyday wear. I love the 20 motifs but I work on the computer most of the time and it would drive me mad to have the motifs clanking away against my laptop. So, I really need to think about the 10 versus 16 versus 20 in terms of practicality. I know the 20 can be doubled up but I like it more when it’s worn long.

I have tried the Noued ring at the store and it’s such a stunning piece but I think if I add another ring it would have to be a more demure one. So, I was even thinking magic pave might be a bit much. Maybe the vintage pave might be a better alternative? Or just wait for VCA to release something in the future. There’s no rush to add anything right away. As it is, the Frivole earrings and GMOP pave bracelet are next on my wishlist.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I feel like I am the only person who is not a fan of Alhambra rings. I find them ‘forced’ and not a natural look. They don’t have movement and life like so many of vca’s rings.


I hear you on that. Sometimes I do ask myself, am I getting an Alhambra ring just to tick off a box saying I have one ring from all the collections I love? I need to explore that thought more before I add an Alhambra ring. The magic white mop ring and 5 motif were my first purchases from VCA and at that time, I was not ready to invest in their pave pieces so I chose these pieces based on a) I liked them on me and found them to be wearable b) the price point was not something I would freak out about. At that time, all my funds was going towards my Hermès obsession


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaah got it! One of my best friends is also a YG lover. She is in love with the GMOP pave 5 motif but wants it in YG too like you. That 30% mark up is brutal I have to admit. Sigh! I don’t understand what VCA has to charge 30% more for just a different metal. It’s not like we are asking for a design change which, I imagine, will be more involving.



Exactly! I mean the YG chain with the empty clover are already made, lol. They should just charge 15% for a gold or stone change, and 30% for design change. Hmmmmm too bad I don’t know any execs at VCA, lol.


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> Exactly! I mean the YG chain with the empty clover are already made, lol. They should just charge 15% for a gold or stone change, and 30% for design change. Hmmmmm too bad I don’t know any execs at VCA, lol.


Haha me neither but they definitely need someone from corporate listening to what we (their actual and loyal customers on TPF) have to say.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank uI love the lotus ring and if it ever came in RG, I would be DEAD (in a good way, with a grin on my face dead). Yes, I am not too fond of WG so I passed on the ring but doesn’t mean I don’t admire it and drool over it when my friends wear it.
> 
> It’s like you read my mind about the magic BTF pave ring. Fun fact, I think it was sometime last year that my SA and I seriously talked about it. I was telling him how I wished VCA made the magic BTF pave ring in RG too rather than just WG. He then showed on his iPad that they did but it was currently for UAE customers. We even talked about me placing a SO for it but then I read on the forum that the spacing between the fingers is much wider on the RG than the WG version of the ring. There’s an entire thread devoted to it on TPF I believe. That made me nervous. From the pictures posted here, I was not a fan of the wide spacing between the fingers in the RG version so I bailed out and never placed that SO. Imagine paying 30% markup, getting my hopes up, only to receive something I don’t like. I know I can always say no to it but why bother when there are so many beautiful pieces already available to choose from. And my SA, wise as he is, told me to just wait. Sooner or later, VCA would release that ring on a worldwide basis and I could try it then to see if I love it. And that was the end of it on that ring for me.
> 
> But, I thought the single magic motif pave RG version might be a more straight forward option. Although, I have to say I am on the fence about it too. I have so many statement rings already. I wanted one that is more demure to wear for certain meetings? I even thought about the VA pave ring since that would go well with my VA pave pieces as well as the GMOP pave 5 motif bracelet. Still thinking on that one. Not convinced either on magic or vintage right now.
> And that’s okay because the Frivole earrings and the GMOP pave bracelets will keep my wallet busy for all of next year


I like big rings, and in comparing Frivole BTF to Lotus, I would say Lotus is a big ring, but not Frivole.
Frivole is blingy, but not "big" in your face.  It's a regular ring to me.

That said, since you already have Frivole and are used to the size, I think you will be really really disappointed with the VA size ring. It will feel like a teenager's ring or too dainty. It feels like that for me. I think once you get used to bigger rings, it's really hard to go back, so just a thought. Or to be more direct, the VA size ring will not age with you, you will just give it to your niece! 

Of the two Magic pave rings, to me, it's the BTF for sure.  Both look like logo rings, there's no getting around that.  It's just a giant four leaf clover, so my thoughts are if you are going to go logo, the BTF at least gives some type of artistic design being a BTF ring. Otherwise, it's just one giant clover on your finger.  But two giant clovers, oh yea... that's a fun statement.   That's just my thoughts.

If you don't want to go logomania, how about the Cosmos MOP ring?  It's very different than Frivole.  Frivole, even though it's called a BTF ring is not really a true BTF in my opinion.  There is not enough space between the two flowers, so it really look like just a big ring as you know since you have the RG version.  Cosmos BTF to me is truly a BTF ring.  You see two distinct flowers spaced apart.  I was thinking of getting the Cosmo oynx ring, but my hesitation is that thick WG bezel as I prefer minimum to no metal against diamonds.

With RG though, that's a different look, as you "want" the metal to contrast which is the whole point of getting a colored metal (e.g. YG/RG). You want to see the metal.  If you like RG and MOP, I think this is a really pretty ring.
The RG MOP Cosmos BTF ring is refined elegance to me vs. Frivole in which is fun and more playful.  Two very different rings, so it's not like you're buying more "pave rings" which one could argue Frivole and Lotus at its core as just "pave flower rings".

Cosmos RG MOP also has matching earrings and pendant.  I am looking at the Cosmos oynx BTF ring and matching Cosmos oynx earrings, but it will probably be a no as that thick bezel in WG will annoy me.  In RG though, it's beautiful.
Cosmos Between the Finger ring - VCARO55100 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)

But as you said, you have lots of pieces and lots of time to continue to plan your fabulous collection.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing an updated picture of my VCA family…got 5 more pieces on my WL and then it will be the occasional pieces here and there… there’s a reason why I call VCA evil! So hard to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169462


your collection is so well thought out and beautifu.   Each  piece is great on its own but together its spectacular.


----------



## Rami00

BWM said:


> Here's my updated family portrait for 2021:
> pdated


Dream!!!


----------



## Rami00

Yup, she is placing an order lol (my friend). I sent her enough eye candy.
I don’t have very many VCA pieces (frivole pavé earrings, perlee clover ring, pavé ring, vendôme pendant) ….I am not into doing sets (at all) too predictable for me. I like the ooo and ahhh in bling department.Now playing tik tok between a nice pair of earrings or perlee bracelet


----------



## glamourbag

Rami00 said:


> Yup, she is placing an order lol (my friend). I sent her enough eye candy.
> I don’t have very many VCA pieces (frivole pavé earrings, perlee clover ring, pavé ring, vendôme pendant) ….I am not into doing sets (at all) too predictable for me. I like the ooo and ahhh in bling department.Now playing tik tok between a nice pair of earrings or perlee bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5171301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171302


Swoon - that Noeud! I think it's fair to say your choices (in all avenues of luxe) are stunning and you have some INCREDIBLE pieces which more than makes up for a whole lot of pieces. Just because you can buy lots doesn't mean you do. Best thing is you practice this not only in jewellery but in other spheres too and I have so much regard for that. Oh grief, this sounds like a love letter to you.. Im not even the "mushy" type


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> your collection is so well thought out and beautifu.   Each  piece is great on its own but together its spectacular.


Thank you so much! What I love about VCA is that one doesn’t need to match their pieces if they don’t want to. Everything is so well coordinated that you can wear pieces from different lines and still look well put together.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I like big rings, and in comparing Frivole BTF to Lotus, I would say Lotus is a big ring, but not Frivole.
> Frivole is blingy, but not "big" in your face.  It's a regular ring to me.
> 
> That said, since you already have Frivole and are used to the size, I think you will be really really disappointed with the VA size ring. It will feel like a teenager's ring or too dainty. It feels like that for me. I think once you get used to bigger rings, it's really hard to go back, so just a thought. Or to be more direct, the VA size ring will not age with you, you will just give it to your niece!
> 
> Of the two Magic pave rings, to me, it's the BTF for sure.  Both look like logo rings, there's no getting around that.  It's just a giant four leaf clover, so my thoughts are if you are going to go logo, the BTF at least gives some type of artistic design being a BTF ring. Otherwise, it's just one giant clover on your finger.  But two giant clovers, oh yea... that's a fun statement.   That's just my thoughts.
> 
> If you don't want to go logomania, how about the Cosmos MOP ring?  It's very different than Frivole.  Frivole, even though it's called a BTF ring is not really a true BTF in my opinion.  There is not enough space between the two flowers, so it really look like just a big ring as you know since you have the RG version.  Cosmos BTF to me is truly a BTF ring.  You see two distinct flowers spaced apart.  I was thinking of getting the Cosmo oynx ring, but my hesitation is that thick WG bezel as I prefer minimum to no metal against diamonds.
> 
> With RG though, that's a different look, as you "want" the metal to contrast which is the whole point of getting a colored metal (e.g. YG/RG). You want to see the metal.  If you like RG and MOP, I think this is a really pretty ring.
> The RG MOP Cosmos BTF ring is refined elegance to me vs. Frivole in which is fun and more playful.  Two very different rings, so it's not like you're buying more "pave rings" which one could argue Frivole and Lotus at its core as just "pave flower rings".
> 
> Cosmos RG MOP also has matching earrings and pendant.  I am looking at the Cosmos oynx BTF ring and matching Cosmos oynx earrings, but it will probably be a no as that thick bezel in WG will annoy me.  In RG though, it's beautiful.
> Cosmos Between the Finger ring - VCARO55100 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> But as you said, you have lots of pieces and lots of time to continue to plan your fabulous collection.


I do love the cosmos ring. And when I was getting the white mop pave butterfly BTF ring, I actually considered both. Ultimately, I went with Frivole as my ‘flower’ ring (I only wanted to add one flower ring. The downside of having a small collex is I don’t want to be repetitive of I can help it) and the butterfly ring.

I think for you the cosmos onyx BTF ring would be an amazing option, especially since I know you have been thinking about adding onyx to your collection. 

Hahaha, I know what you mean by getting the VA ring and then regretting it. That’s why I want to take my time. I really hope the RG version of the magic pave BTF ring is released here too. Would love to try it.

Meanwhile, I am even considering branching out a little from VCA and seeing if I can make a short detour to get Cartier JUC bracelet ( which has been on my WL for the last 5 years or more and I have never been able to make that purchase thanks to VCA and Hermès)…. The best part about this is I get to try a gazillion pieces before actually getting something. I am a buyer driven by the sheer experience of the entire buying process. I hate online shopping. I like to go into stores,, talk to SAs and mull over these pieces for a long time. Strange, I never did that with Hermès bags


----------



## BigAkoya

Rami00 said:


> Yup, she is placing an order lol (my friend). I sent her enough eye candy.
> I don’t have very many VCA pieces (frivole pavé earrings, perlee clover ring, pavé ring, vendôme pendant) ….I am not into doing sets (at all) too predictable for me. I like the ooo and ahhh in bling department.Now playing tik tok between a nice pair of earrings or perlee bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5171301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171302


I love this ring!  Looks faabulous on your hand!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I do love the cosmos ring. And when I was getting the white mop pave butterfly BTF ring, I actually considered both. Ultimately, I went with Frivole as my ‘flower’ ring (I only wanted to add one flower ring. The downside of having a small collex is I don’t want to be repetitive of I can help it) and the butterfly ring.
> 
> I think for you the cosmos onyx BTF ring would be an amazing option, especially since I know you have been thinking about adding onyx to your collection.
> 
> Hahaha, I know what you mean by getting the VA ring and then regretting it. That’s why I want to take my time. I really hope the RG version of the magic pave BTF ring is released here too. Would love to try it.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am even considering branching out a little from VCA and seeing if I can make a short detour to get Cartier JUC bracelet ( which has been on my WL for the last 5 years or more and I have never been able to make that purchase thanks to VCA and Hermès)…. The best part about this is I get to try a gazillion pieces before actually getting something. I am a buyer driven by the sheer experience of the entire buying process. I hate online shopping. I like to go into stores,, talk to SAs and mull over these pieces for a long time. Strange, I never did that with Hermès bags


I am similar to you in that I think through my pieces/sets to minimize regret! 
I too think I'm about finished with VCA.  I find now sometimes instead of wanting something I love while surfing the VCA website, my thought is "it's the best of the choices" which is not a good reason to buy jewelry. 

On venturing out, I vote yes!  I love VCA, but my true passion is colored gemstones... emeralds, rubies, sapphires.  I think with your love of RG, a ruby ring would looke great with your pieces.  The thing I love about rings is one can really go over the top, and it really does not have to be part of a matched set.  Rings can stand on their own. 

Next time you're at VCA, ask to see some emeralds and rubies.  I find their ring settings a bit too simple for me, and you will probably feel the same, but look at the stones... look at the beauty of the stones to see if a colored gemstone ring might make your heart sing.  Diamonds are nice and yes, everyone has the big diamond ring and diamong stud earrings.  But after that, to me, there is nothing compared to a fine emeralds, rubies, sappphires.  Take a peek at some colored stones... you might fall in love or say, nope... pass! 

On Cartier, I'm not a fan of JUC and certainly can't see myself wear it after a year or two, but I am growing to love Panthere.  The big cat theme is a bit harsh for me, but I do love Panthere WG with the emerald and oynx.  Since you are looking at another bangle, when you go to Cartier, maybe try on a few Panthere bangles. 

Here are a few I like that in your beloved RG! 
For a simple, but striking bangle:  CRN6715317 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - Pink gold, tsavorite garnets, onyx - Cartier
For more bling effect:   CRN6715517 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - Rose gold, onyx, emeralds, diamonds - Cartier

My favorite bangle if I decide to get into Panthere:
The same blingy bangle but in WG: CRN6715617 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier
And my dream necklace:   CRHP700480 - Panthère de Cartier necklace - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier
I love love love this necklace, and the chain has diamonds, not just a plain metal chain (there is a ruby version too).

I think you have every Hermes color under the sun!  I have tried to many times to love H. Kelly is more my style vs. B (no strap on the H is going to annoy me).  You know the deal breaker for me for H?.... the lack of an outside back pocket for my phone!    I travel a lot, and my iPhone has my life on it which I use it nonstop, and I am so used to that outside back pocket, the one that Chanel does oh so nice! 

Your jewelry collection is beautiful as is your H collection... I love seeing your posts with your bling and bags.


----------



## Rami00

glamourbag said:


> Swoon - that Noeud! I think it's fair to say your choices (in all avenues of luxe) are stunning and you have some INCREDIBLE pieces which more than makes up for a whole lot of pieces. Just because you can buy lots doesn't mean you do. Best thing is you practice this not only in jewellery but in other spheres too and I have so much regard for that. Oh grief, this sounds like a love letter to you.. Im not even the "mushy" type


You are the sweetest, M.. thank you! I am taking screenshot of this message and saving it, it means a lot coming from the style queen.
I started getting into jewelry way later in life. I had the "omg that piece is too loud" phase for a little while and thank the lord, I didn't accumulate too many items. Now, I am more into substantial pieces, takes me a little while to save up LOL but those few nice pieces becomes your signature - ok I am sticking to this story next time when my Amex going through. And, like you said, just because you could, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Rami00

BigAkoya said:


> I love this ring!  Looks faabulous on your hand!


Thank you. I love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I am similar to you in that I think through my pieces/sets to minimize regret!
> I too think I'm about finished with VCA.  I find now sometimes instead of wanting something I love while surfing the VCA website, my thought is "it's the best of the choices" which is not a good reason to buy jewelry.
> 
> On venturing out, I vote yes!  I love VCA, but my true passion is colored gemstones... emeralds, rubies, sapphires.  I think with your love of RG, a ruby ring would looke great with your pieces.  The thing I love about rings is one can really go over the top, and it really does not have to be part of a matched set.  Rings can stand on their own.
> 
> Next time you're at VCA, ask to see some emeralds and rubies.  I find their ring settings a bit too simple for me, and you will probably feel the same, but look at the stones... look at the beauty of the stones to see if a colored gemstone ring might make your heart sing.  Diamonds are nice and yes, everyone has the big diamond ring and diamong stud earrings.  But after that, to me, there is nothing compared to a fine emeralds, rubies, sappphires.  Take a peek at some colored stones... you might fall in love or say, nope... pass!
> 
> On Cartier, I'm not a fan of JUC and certainly can't see myself wear it after a year or two, but I am growing to love Panthere.  The big cat theme is a bit harsh for me, but I do love Panthere WG with the emerald and oynx.  Since you are looking at another bangle, when you go to Cartier, maybe try on a few Panthere bangles.
> 
> Here are a few I like that in your beloved RG!
> For a simple, but striking bangle:  CRN6715317 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - Pink gold, tsavorite garnets, onyx - Cartier
> For more bling effect:   CRN6715517 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - Rose gold, onyx, emeralds, diamonds - Cartier
> 
> My favorite bangle if I decide to get into Panthere:
> The same blingy bangle but in WG: CRN6715617 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier
> And my dream necklace:   CRHP700480 - Panthère de Cartier necklace - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier
> I love love love this necklace, and the chain has diamonds, not just a plain metal chain (there is a ruby version too).
> 
> I think you have every Hermes color under the sun!  I have tried to many times to love H. Kelly is more my style vs. B (no strap on the H is going to annoy me).  You know the deal breaker for me for H?.... the lack of an outside back pocket for my phone!    I travel a lot, and my iPhone has my life on it which I use it nonstop, and I am so used to that outside back pocket, the one that Chanel does oh so nice!
> 
> Your jewelry collection is beautiful as is your H collection... I love seeing your posts with your bling and bags.



Oh how I love rubies, sapphires and emeralds. Emeralds, in particular, have my heart. I have a few pieces in these stones but I have not been showing them much love during the pandemic because they tend to stay in my bank safe deposit box, but thanks for reminding me to take them out to play. 

I have been on the fence over the JUC for so long. Something stops me every time I am ready to buy it. I think it may be the longevity of wearing the ‘nail’ well into my old age? I don’t know. I love it but I don’t get it when push comes to shove. Strange!  I may in the end still get it but only if I am 100% convinced. 

Thanks for bringing the Panthere line to my notice. I have always admired them from afar but never tried them in store so more options to try on next time I visit the Cartier store. 

I am trying to avoid redundancy in my collection so I think I am ready to wrap up my VCA collection soon except for the occasional ‘one of a kind’ pieces that catch my eye down the road. Too much of the same thing becomes boring after a while. 

Haha, don’t get me started on my H bag addiction. Been there, done that and I knew when to gracefully exit from the bag race. A story to tell another time another forum. But, there too, unless an occasional bag comes my way, not actively looking to add anything else. Good part is I know when to quit while I am ahead. I pray that holds always. 

Thank you for your kind words always. I enjoy everyone’s posts so much here. Love the camaraderie on this forum and the willingness to help each other with advice.


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh how I love rubies, sapphires and emeralds. Emeralds, in particular, have my heart. I have a few pieces in these stones but I have not been showing them much love during the pandemic because they tend to stay in my bank safe deposit box, but thanks for reminding me to take them out to play.
> 
> I have been on the fence over the JUC for so long. Something stops me every time I am ready to buy it. I think it may be the longevity of wearing the ‘nail’ well into my old age? I don’t know. I love it but I don’t get it when push comes to shove. Strange!  I may in the end still get it but only if I am 100% convinced.
> 
> Thanks for bringing the Panthere line to my notice. I have always admired them from afar but never tried them in store so more options to try on next time I visit the Cartier store.
> 
> I am trying to avoid redundancy in my collection so I think I am ready to wrap up my VCA collection soon except for the occasional ‘one of a kind’ pieces that catch my eye down the road. Too much of the same thing becomes boring after a while.
> 
> Haha, don’t get me started on my H bag addiction. Been there, done that and I knew when to gracefully exit from the bag race. A story to tell another time another forum. But, there too, unless an occasional bag comes my way, not actively looking to add anything else. Good part is I know when to quit while I am ahead. I pray that holds always.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words always. I enjoy everyone’s posts so much here. Love the camaraderie on this forum and the willingness to help each other with advice.



So, since I feel our taste in VCA jewelry is similar, except I prefer YG and I believe you prefer RG, and we both had an H period, lol, that we mellowed out a while back, I’ll tell you my thoughts on the JUC. Although I like it, at its price point, I feel like I’d tire of it by my mid 50’s, and that’s just a decade away, so I’d rather get something else for that amount, especially bc I’d want some diamonds on it


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I am similar to you in that I think through my pieces/sets to minimize regret!
> I too think I'm about finished with VCA.  I find now sometimes instead of wanting something I love while surfing the VCA website, my thought is "it's the best of the choices" which is not a good reason to buy jewelry.
> 
> On venturing out, I vote yes!  I love VCA, but my true passion is colored gemstones... emeralds, rubies, sapphires.  I think with your love of RG, a ruby ring would looke great with your pieces.  The thing I love about rings is one can really go over the top, and it really does not have to be part of a matched set.  Rings can stand on their own.
> 
> Next time you're at VCA, ask to see some emeralds and rubies.  I find their ring settings a bit too simple for me, and you will probably feel the same, but look at the stones... look at the beauty of the stones to see if a colored gemstone ring might make your heart sing.  Diamonds are nice and yes, everyone has the big diamond ring and diamong stud earrings.  But after that, to me, there is nothing compared to a fine emeralds, rubies, sappphires.  Take a peek at some colored stones... you might fall in love or say, nope... pass!
> 
> On Cartier, I'm not a fan of JUC and certainly can't see myself wear it after a year or two, but I am growing to love Panthere.  The big cat theme is a bit harsh for me, but I do love Panthere WG with the emerald and oynx.  Since you are looking at another bangle, when you go to Cartier, maybe try on a few Panthere bangles.
> 
> Here are a few I like that in your beloved RG!
> For a simple, but striking bangle:  CRN6715317 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - Pink gold, tsavorite garnets, onyx - Cartier
> For more bling effect:   CRN6715517 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - Rose gold, onyx, emeralds, diamonds - Cartier
> 
> My favorite bangle if I decide to get into Panthere:
> The same blingy bangle but in WG: CRN6715617 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier
> And my dream necklace:   CRHP700480 - Panthère de Cartier necklace - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier
> I love love love this necklace, and the chain has diamonds, not just a plain metal chain (there is a ruby version too).
> 
> I think you have every Hermes color under the sun!  I have tried to many times to love H. Kelly is more my style vs. B (no strap on the H is going to annoy me).  You know the deal breaker for me for H?.... the lack of an outside back pocket for my phone!    I travel a lot, and my iPhone has my life on it which I use it nonstop, and I am so used to that outside back pocket, the one that Chanel does oh so nice!
> 
> Your jewelry collection is beautiful as is your H collection... I love seeing your posts with your bling and bags.


I hear you on the phone. I find my Kelly’s annoying for that reason. I see you rocking a picotin 18. It is my favourite bag at the moment and I can stick my phone in and out easily. Would go beautifully with the look of your Bermuda shorts. The other favourite is the roulis with it’s bag pack for phone.


----------



## lynne_ross

marbella8 said:


> So, since I feel our taste in VCA jewelry is similar, except I prefer YG and I believe you prefer RG, and we both had an H period, lol, that we mellowed out a while back, I’ll tell you my thoughts on the JUC. Although I like it, at its price point, I feel like I’d tire of it by my mid 50’s, and that’s just a decade away, so I’d rather get something else for that amount, especially bc I’d want some diamonds on it


This is how I feel about it so I have not purchased. I do ask myself if I could see myself wearing xyz later in life and if no and if a pricey item then I do not purchase. I might grown out of things but I don’t want to already think I will not wear later.


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> So, since I feel our taste in VCA jewelry is similar, except I prefer YG and I believe you prefer RG, and we both had an H period, lol, that we mellowed out a while back, I’ll tell you my thoughts on the JUC. Although I like it, at its price point, I feel like I’d tire of it by my mid 50’s, and that’s just a decade away, so I’d rather get something else for that amount, especially bc I’d want some diamonds on it


Thats what scares me about JUC too. That I will outgrow it. Well, got to mull over that for a bit more. I do like me some diamonds on everything for sure


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I hear you on the phone. I find my Kelly’s annoying for that reason. I see you rocking a picotin 18. It is my favourite bag at the moment and I can stick my phone in and out easily. Would go beautifully with the look of your Bermuda shorts. The other favourite is the roulis with it’s bag pack for phone.


Thanks for the suggestions!  Now you have me back on Hermes again.  I have so many rules for a bag I end up annoying myself.  The odd thing is my rules were based on my pre-COVID travel lifestyle which I think that lifestyle will no longer exist. 

I almost purchased the Lindy 26 (I like bags that are a big hole, no dividers, great for travel).  However, the Lindy was not serious enough as a work bag.  But... I'm WFM now... I can carry any bag I want, with my Bermuda shorts!     

Thanks for the nudge.  Going to H next time to check out bags.  Great idea!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Yup, she is placing an order lol (my friend). I sent her enough eye candy.
> I don’t have very many VCA pieces (frivole pavé earrings, perlee clover ring, pavé ring, vendôme pendant) ….I am not into doing sets (at all) too predictable for me. I like the ooo and ahhh in bling department.Now playing tik tok between a nice pair of earrings or perlee bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5171301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171302


I absolutely love that ring.


----------



## marbella8

lynne_ross said:


> This is how I feel about it so I have not purchased. I do ask myself if I could see myself wearing xyz later in life and if no and if a pricey item then I do not purchase. I might grown out of things but I don’t want to already think I will not wear later.



Exactly, if I’m thinking about it before I’ve purchased, it’s a no, especially for an item at those prices.


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> Thats what scares me about JUC too. That I will outgrow it. Well, got to mull over that for a bit more. I do like me some diamonds on everything for sure



Lol, and I think if you try it with your amazing stack, you’ll see it doesn’t belong at all. That’s another way to dissuade yourself from it, lol.

Your VCA stack is the ultimate, literally, so go for those frivole earrings! They are perfection. You’ll use them all the time without a second thought.


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> Lol, and I think if you try it with your amazing stack, you’ll see it doesn’t belong at all. That’s another way to dissuade yourself from it, lol.
> 
> Your VCA stack is the ultimate, literally, so go for those frivole earrings! They are perfection. You’ll use them all the time without a second thought.


Totally agree on the JUC and earrings!


----------



## floridamama

My VCA collection!   I’m completely satisfied with my Alhambra pieces and am excited to start with next pieces, which will most likely be from frivole line


----------



## lynne_ross

floridamama said:


> My VCA collection!   I’m completely satisfied with my Alhambra pieces and am excited to start with next pieces, which will most likely be from frivole line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172969


Beautiful variety of pieces, lots of mix and match options.


----------



## Anabunny

floridamama said:


> My VCA collection!   I’m completely satisfied with my Alhambra pieces and am excited to start with next pieces, which will most likely be from frivole line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172969


I love your collection. Very well thought out! I feel happy looking at them


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> Lol, and I think if you try it with your amazing stack, you’ll see it doesn’t belong at all. That’s another way to dissuade yourself from it, lol.
> 
> Your VCA stack is the ultimate, literally, so go for those frivole earrings! They are perfection. You’ll use them all the time without a second thought.


Thank you so much! I feel the Frivole earrings are a no brainer for me. Was waiting to compare the mirror polish ones (when it comes out in RG) to the pave but pave seems to be winning for now … I love my perlee stack and I don’t want to add anything that will take an iota away from their beauty.


----------



## eternallove4bag

floridamama said:


> My VCA collection!   I’m completely satisfied with my Alhambra pieces and am excited to start with next pieces, which will most likely be from frivole line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172969


Absolutely stunning! Do you have a favorite amongst these beauties that you reach out for the most?


----------



## floridamama

Anabunny said:


> I love your collection. Very well thought out! I feel happy looking at them


Such a sweet comment! Thank you, I feel the same


----------



## floridamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely stunning! Do you have a favorite amongst these beauties that you reach out for the most?


My 3 stone earrings and guilloche necklace  are probably tied….so easy to wear one of them every weekend.


----------



## Anabunny

floridamama said:


> My 3 stone earrings and guilloche necklace  are probably tied….so easy to wear one of them every weekend.


Do you find the guilloche bracelet easily scratched? I want to get it as a everyday bracelet, I don’t mind to age with it, but I wonder if it will look completely dull at some point after years of daily wear.


----------



## floridamama

Anabunny said:


> Do you find the guilloche bracelet easily scratched? I want to get it as a everyday bracelet, I don’t mind to age with it, but I wonder if it will look completely dull at some point after years of daily wear.


I dont actually wear it daily….but at least once a week. It has a few scratches , but I love stacking bracelets so it’s probably from that. I love it and am ok with the wear and tear aspect….it’s meant to be enjoyed. Also, if it’s your intention to wear as a daily bracelet maybe don’t stack it? Otherwise, it will definitely get scratched.


----------



## Anabunny

floridamama said:


> I dont actually wear it daily….but at least once a week. It has a few scratches , but I love stacking bracelets so it’s probably from that. I love it and am ok with the wear and tear aspect….it’s meant to be enjoyed. Also, if it’s your intention to wear as a daily bracelet maybe don’t stack it? Otherwise, it will definitely get scratched.


Good to know. I don't like stacking, but I don't baby my things very much, I wonder if one day it will get so scratched that it doesn't look like guilloche anymore.


----------



## Hahkitwan

Anabunny said:


> Do you find the guilloche bracelet easily scratched? I want to get it as a everyday bracelet, I don’t mind to age with it, but I wonder if it will look completely dull at some point after years of daily wear.


think this range is still rather new so we will have to wait and see. in the meantime im thinking of adding the necklace over the bracelet just for this reason


----------



## sjunky13

Keep posting everyone! 

Would love to see everyone's fam!


----------



## pinkbirkin77

my vca ring family!


----------



## lvmon

Mali_ said:


> Updated minus the 20M in Malachite....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040790


Hi Mali, 
You have dream collection! 
I only have single necklaces, 5 motif onyx and 6 motif rose gold sweet bracelets. Thinking of 10 vintage hammered gold. How do you like your hammered gold? Do you wear it often? I have very casual lifestyle. I am contemplating 10 Onyx but the idea of carefree 10 hammer is winning over. Thanks!


----------



## Mali_

lvmon said:


> Hi Mali,
> You have dream collection!
> I only have single necklaces, 5 motif onyx and 6 motif rose gold sweet bracelets. Thinking of 10 vintage hammered gold. How do you like your hammered gold? Do you wear it often? I have very casual lifestyle. I am contemplating 10 Onyx but the idea of carefree 10 hammer is winning over. Thanks!


Thanks so much - its a hard choice to make between both which is why I failed and bought both.  Having said that, I wear it a lot. It works for exactly what you want, casual wear but also you can of course, dress it up - you can wear it with anything being that it’s solid gold. It’s the original Alhambra necklace too so I had to have it. I tend to wear it with my large gold frivole earrings but you can wear it with any earrings. Right now I am on the hunt for the rose gold version.


----------



## lvmon

Thanks Mali. Enjoy your beautiful collection! I have mini frivole earrings. I love the larger earrings on others but I prefer small earrings on me. Put down deposit, can’t wait! 
Hope you get your rose gold soon!


----------



## Mali_

lvmon said:


> Thanks Mali. Enjoy your beautiful collection! I have mini frivole earrings. I love the larger earrings on others but I prefer small earrings on me. Put down deposit, can’t wait!
> Hope you get your rose gold soon!


Thank you, me too.  Yes indeed, always buy what suits you best. I’m glad you put down a deposit - from what I’m gathering it’s the only way to ensure you get something.


----------



## lvmon

My updated collection…
Still waiting for VA 5 Rose gold bracelet.
I fell in love with hammered rose gold…
And also realized I am OCD about the stones…


----------



## Mayacamas

Bethc said:


> Okay I'm game I just got a new iPhone and I want to play with the camera!!
> 
> My 10 motif TE and 20 motif turquoise w/their bracelets
> 
> Close up of TE with my TE ring
> 
> My WG/MOP magic necklace, bracelet and earrings
> 
> My YG/Turquoise pendant w/YG bracelet and small frivoli earrings
> 
> All of the bracelets together
> 
> RG Perlee hoops
> 
> And last, but not least... my 2 Butterflies ring...


I BURN for you!!!!


----------



## Luaraleilei

Sharing my humble collection, planning to add more white gold pieces!


----------



## cafecreme15

Luaraleilei said:


> Sharing my humble collection, planning to add more white gold pieces!


Gorgeous! So thoughtfully curated, too.


----------



## floridamama

Luaraleilei said:


> Sharing my humble collection, planning to add more white gold pieces!
> 
> View attachment 5321323


You have beautifully pieces! I especially love the butterfly earrings and frivole !


----------



## chiaoapple

Luaraleilei said:


> Sharing my humble collection, planning to add more white gold pieces!
> 
> View attachment 5321323


Such a beautiful collection! Love your style.


----------



## Luaraleilei

floridamama said:


> You have beautifully pieces! I especially love the butterfly earrings and frivole !


Thank you!! The butterfly earrings are totally not planned. Went to the boutique for another earring but saw them on the window display. Decided to try for “fun” and don’t wanna take off them anymore.


----------



## floridamama

Luaraleilei said:


> Thank you!! The butterfly earrings are totally not planned. Went to the boutique for another earring but saw them on the window display. Decided to try for “fun” and don’t wanna take off them anymore.


I actually love when that happens !


----------



## sjunky13

Ty all for keeping this thread going. I just realized I started this thread exactly 10 years ago this month !  Wow, how time flies.

Many changes in my collection , I need to update. 
Where are the OG VCA gals?
Has anyone seen them?

@texasgirly 
@surfergirljen 
@PennyD2911 
@HADASSA 
@Candace0985
@beachy
@kim_mac 
@PepperS
and so many more. I know a lot went to insta and don't post much. 
Come and say hi!


----------



## A bottle of Red

sjunky13 said:


> Ty all for keeping this thread going. I just realized I started this thread exactly 10 years ago this month !  Wow, how time flies.
> 
> Many changes in my collection , I need to update.
> Where are the OG VCA gals?
> Has anyone seen them?
> 
> @texasgirly
> @surfergirljen
> @PennyD2911
> @HADASSA
> @Candace0985
> @beachy
> @kim_mac
> @PepperS
> and so many more. I know a lot went to insta and don't post much.
> Come and say hi!


10 years wow


----------



## DS2006

sjunky13 said:


> Ty all for keeping this thread going. I just realized I started this thread exactly 10 years ago this month !  Wow, how time flies.
> 
> Many changes in my collection , I need to update.
> Where are the OG VCA gals?
> Has anyone seen them?
> 
> @texasgirly
> @surfergirljen
> @PennyD2911
> @HADASSA
> @Candace0985
> @beachy
> @kim_mac
> @PepperS
> and so many more. I know a lot went to insta and don't post much.
> Come and say hi!



This has always been one of my favorite threads! It's so much fun to see the combinations of pieces that people choose.  I haven't seen Hadassa lately, but she has been around in the last year or so. And yes, we do need an update from you!


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> Ty all for keeping this thread going. I just realized I started this thread exactly 10 years ago this month !  Wow, how time flies.
> 
> Many changes in my collection , I need to update.
> Where are the OG VCA gals?
> Has anyone seen them?
> 
> @texasgirly
> @surfergirljen
> @PennyD2911
> @HADASSA
> @Candace0985
> @beachy
> @kim_mac
> @PepperS
> and so many more. I know a lot went to insta and don't post much.
> Come and say hi!


Hello @sjunky13, how have you been? I am not on TPF as often because I maintain friendships with some lovely members off the forum (you know who you are), so I was alerted to your post by two of them

Well, I will become an official OG on 22/02/2022 !!! Can’t believe it’s ten years already 

I currently have 10 pieces in my collection, with the most expensive being my 3
Pavé earrings Trying not to go beyond.



DS2006 said:


> This has always been one of my favorite threads! It's so much fun to see the combinations of pieces that people choose.  I haven't seen Hadassa lately, but she has been around in the last year or so. And yes, we do need an update from you!



@DS2006, we have to pick up on that conversation we started last year 
 So much going on since the year began - will try to reach out soon


----------



## sjunky13

DS2006 said:


> This has always been one of my favorite threads! It's so much fun to see the combinations of pieces that people choose.  I haven't seen Hadassa lately, but she has been around in the last year or so. And yes, we do need an update from you!


Me too! I love to see all families, lol!!  
10 years is crazy! 
I am curious how many of us changed our collections? I have!
Waiting on a few things that were ordered and than I will update!


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> Hello @sjunky13, how have you been? I am not on TPF as often because I maintain friendships with some lovely members off the forum (you know who you are), so I was alerted to your post by two of them
> 
> Well, I will become an official OG on 22/02/2022 !!! Can’t believe it’s ten years already
> 
> I currently have 10 pieces in my collection, with the most expensive being my 3
> Pavé earrings Trying not to go beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> @DS2006, we have to pick up on that conversation we started last year
> So much going on since the year began - will try to reach out soon


Pm xo miss you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

@DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.

5 things I have learnt over time:
1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever. 
4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me  
5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795


This is stunning.  You have a gorgeous collection.  I agree with you on pave.  
I love how you are matchy matchy!  Beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> This is stunning.  You have a gorgeous collection.  I agree with you on pave.
> I love how you are matchy matchy!  Beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you we both love matchy matchy unapologetically and I love it… Pave is so easy to wear and maintain plus the bling factor always has me going ‘WOW’


----------



## nightbefore

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795


Gorgeous collection, loving each of them! Thank you very much for sharing it with us


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795



Your collection is just beautiful! I am honestly very much the same in trying to create a collection of pieces that will work together! I think your collection is very balanced. You have two short small pendants and two long Magic, for example. Your pg rings and earrings all are interchangeable.  Your bangles are the absolute ideal!!! I agree that any or all of the three golds are great to collect, and the pg looks great on you! Your beautiful pieces tempt me to add pg!!!

(Oh, and I use Stackers boxes with lids for my VCA, too!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

nightbefore said:


> Gorgeous collection, loving each of them! Thank you very much for sharing it with us


Thank you so much! I am glad I took a pic because now I am convinced more than ever that I don’t want to add anything else from VCA’s current collection


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> Your collection is just beautiful! I am honestly very much the same in trying to create a collection of pieces that will work together! I think your collection is very balanced. You have two short small pendants and two long Magic, for example. Your pg rings and earrings all are interchangeable.  Your bangles are the absolute ideal!!! I agree that any or all of the three golds are great to collect, and the pg looks great on you! Your beautiful pieces tempt me to add pg!!!
> 
> (Oh, and I use Stackers boxes with lids for my VCA, too!)


Thank you so much! Gosh those stacker boxes are a god sent! I swear I can spend an entire day at the container store shopping for organizing options 

Isn’t it so much easier to have pieces that are interchangeable and go well together?....I am too much of an OCD to have a mish-mash of a collection. I just cannot throw on things and expect them to look good. Some people can but not me unfortunately. 

I have two girls and though neither of them could care much less about my bags, they absolutely love my jewelry and want to wear them so I am hoping to pass down sets to each when the time comes. So, there is a little bit of planning behind my current collection to make it more balanced for both the girls


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795



I'm going to sound like a parrot but it needs to be repeated, you have such a gorgeous and thoughtfully curated collection! They all pair so well with each other and with your style that I admire so much. Lovely eye candy always. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> I'm going to sound like a parrot but it needs to be repeated, you have such a gorgeous and thoughtfully curated collection! They all pair so well with each other and with your style that I admire so much. Lovely eye candy always. Thank you for sharing with us!


Thank you so much for the love. I truly appreciate your kind words… my nightmare is to create a ‘clutter’ of a collection where nothing goes together so I kind of over compensated to hopefully achieve synergy


----------



## diva lee

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795



This is truly a stunning collection!! I’m a matchy matchy person so this collection is a dream to look at. It’s so beautiful!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795


You have all of the best pieces. Love!


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795


Wow! Beautiful collection and picture. 
Curious which pieces you let go of (if any).


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much for the love. I truly appreciate your kind words… my nightmare is to create a ‘clutter’ of a collection where nothing goes together so I kind of over compensated to hopefully achieve synergy


My collection is for sure your nightmare! If I brought you my tray of jewellery I think you would have a massive panic attack. And you might start screaming if I tell which pieces I am planning to add. 
I appreciate your matchy matchy style and I wish I was like that but I am just not.


----------



## eternallove4bag

diva lee said:


> This is truly a stunning collection!! I’m a matchy matchy person so this collection is a dream to look at. It’s so beautiful!


Thank you so much my fellow matchy matchy lover! Somehow matchy matchy and coordinating items always calm me down. It’s soothing to my eyes.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> You have all of the best pieces. Love!


Thank u M… I have to give you some wonderful news! Going to DM you after this


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Wow! Beautiful collection and picture.
> Curious which pieces you let go of (if any).


Thank you so much! I used to have the white mop 5 motif in YG and the magic white mop ring. Let those two go because OCD me couldn’t take having two white mop rings. I have plans in motion to replace the magic ring in something more sparkly .. and it bothered me to have the white mop bracelet in YG when all my other bracelets are RG. I don’t mind wearing YG pendant and earrings because they are far enough from what I have in my wrists but I am just not a fan of mixing YG and RG bracelets. If ever I decide to add back the white mop 5 motif I will have to do a MTO in RG. But for now, I am content with my solo white mop piece - the butterfly ring


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> My collection is for sure your nightmare! If I brought you my tray of jewellery I think you would have a massive panic attack. And you might start screaming if I tell which pieces I am planning to add.
> I appreciate your matchy matchy style and I wish I was like that but I am just not.


Too funny! But I have seen how elegantly you wear your rings so I know you like @Notorious Pink have the art of wearing your pieces effortlessly. I wish I could do it. Unfortunately, I have to plan my outfits and accessories to make it look presentable.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I used to have the white mop 5 motif in YG and the magic white mop ring. Let those two go because OCD me couldn’t take having two white mop rings. I have plans in motion to replace the magic ring in something more sparkly .. and it bothered me to have the white mop bracelet in YG when all my other bracelets are RG. I don’t mind wearing YG pendant and earrings because they are far enough from what I have in my wrists but I am just not a fan of mixing YG and RG bracelets. If ever I decide to add back the white mop 5 motif I will have to do a MTO in RG. But for now, I am content with my solo white mop piece - the butterfly ring


Ohh so you are adding another piece.
That makes a lot of sense why you let go of those pieces. And good on you for ‘decluttering’. I don’t have your matchy sense but I am a big fan of decluttering and organising.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Ohh so you are adding another piece.
> That makes a lot of sense why you let go of those pieces. And good on you for ‘decluttering’. I don’t have your matchy sense but I am a big fan of decluttering and organising.


I actually didn’t know I was adding a piece till late this afternoon but it will come to me next year so it worked out. And oh yes, to decluttering and organizing


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I am glad I took a pic because now I am convinced more than ever that I don’t want to add anything else from VCA’s current collection


How about a 20?  I think a RG MOP 20 would be gorgeous!
RG MOP 20, Pave earrings, MOP butterfly ring, load 'em up on the bangles!


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> I actually didn’t know I was adding a piece till late this afternoon but it will come to me next year so it worked out. And oh yes, to decluttering and organizing


Your collection is perfect!  I am not matchy matchy at all but looking at your pieces makes me suddenly want to match 
Enjoy your beautiful jewelry!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> How about a 20?  I think a RG MOP 20 would be gorgeous!
> RG MOP 20, Pave earrings, MOP butterfly ring, load 'em up on the bangles!


I really tried to like the 20 but it’s just not me and if I am forcing it then I know it’s not for me. I prefer pendants for everyday use. But, my two SOs did get approved so fingers crossed I get them next year


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Your collection is perfect!  I am not matchy matchy at all but looking at your pieces makes me suddenly want to match
> Enjoy your beautiful jewelry!


Hehe so funny .. thank you so much! These days I am good with getting coordinating items for bracelets and rings but still kind of adamant about getting matching pendants and earrings.. what do they say - a zebra cannot change its stripes?


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795


I have been waiting for this.  Absolutely amazing collection.  I love love the bling pieces and how well they all mix and match perfectly.  Truly stunning collection


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> I have been waiting for this.  Absolutely amazing collection.  I love love the bling pieces and how well they all mix and match perfectly.  Truly stunning collection


Thank you so much… there was a time when I used to shun blingy pieces thinking they were too much for everyday wear and now I have learnt to appreciate them so much more! How our tastes evolve


----------



## Yssie

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795


This collection is artwork unto itself. Each individual piece is glorious, of course, and your curation even moreso... I look at this photo and I feel coziness and contentment. The coehsiveness is inspiring - and no, not the least bit sterile or needlessly repetitive!!

Congratulations EL4B, you have a visionary's collection


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Gosh those stacker boxes are a god sent! I swear I can spend an entire day at the container store shopping for organizing options
> 
> Isn’t it so much easier to have pieces that are interchangeable and go well together?....I am too much of an OCD to have a mish-mash of a collection. I just cannot throw on things and expect them to look good. Some people can but not me unfortunately.
> 
> I have two girls and though neither of them could care much less about my bags, they absolutely love my jewelry and want to wear them so I am hoping to pass down sets to each when the time comes. So, there is a little bit of planning behind my current collection to make it more balanced for both the girls



I also have two girls (mine are grown-up!), and they also love my jewelry! One likes and wears wg and pg (and loves my VCA), and the other really looks best in yg but has some wg/platinum as well.  So I definitely do think about sets for each, as you do! I am planning to get a little more yg in Temple St. Clair, though, so that set can all be designated for the daughter who likes yg!  I am glad someone besides me thinks about these things!  

And yes, I can't do the mish-mash, either. I have to have coordinating pieces! It sounds like we are both planners!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Yssie said:


> This collection is artwork unto itself. Each individual piece is glorious, of course, and your curation even moreso... I look at this photo and I feel coziness and contentment. The coehsiveness is inspiring - and no, not the least bit sterile or needlessly repetitive!!
> 
> Congratulations EL4B, you have a visionary's collection


Thank you for the sweetest words @Yssie .. super happy with the way the collection worked out despite the mistakes and headaches I gave myself, plotting and planning to add each piece I am super content with and grateful for everything I have atm. At the end of the day, these are just material things and an icing on the cake.


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> I also have two girls (mine are grown-up!), and they also love my jewelry! One likes and wears wg and pg (and loves my VCA), and the other really looks best in yg but has some wg/platinum as well.  So I definitely do think about sets for each, as you do! I am planning to get a little more yg in Temple St. Clair, though, so that set can all be designated for the daughter who likes yg!  I am glad someone besides me thinks about these things!
> 
> And yes, I can't do the mish-mash, either. I have to have coordinating pieces! It sounds like we are both planners!


We really are planners! I find solace in planning especially when our lives are fraught with uncertainties. I am so happy that your girls love your jewelry too and want to wear them. My number one rule  has always been to first buy for myself but as the kids grow older, it’s kind of nice to see them appreciating what I have and actually want to wear them. I have teenagers so pleasing them is tough as it is


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795


What a lovely and curated family photo. This is definitely the most beautiful I have seen. Thanks for sharing your lesson learned and thought process. I can truly use that for my future purchase.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> What a lovely and curated family photo. This is definitely the most beautiful I have seen. Thanks for sharing your lesson learned and thought process. I can truly use that for my future purchase.


Thank you so much for the love and also for patiently reading through my long post. I appreciate it


----------



## floridamama

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795


Such an exquisite collection! I think yours is one of my personal favorites. It’s so nice to see real life modeling shots for inspiration, thank you for sharing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

floridamama said:


> Such an exquisite collection! I think yours is one of my personal favorites. It’s so nice to see real life modeling shots for inspiration, thank you for sharing!


Thank you so much! One of my pet peeves is buying and not using so all my pieces are worn to death. Be ready for me to spam you beautiful ladies with a gazillion more action shots in the future


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! One of my pet peeves is buying and not using so all my pieces are worn to death. Be ready for me to spam you beautiful ladies with a gazillion more action shots in the future



It always sparks joy to see them on you!! You wear them beautifully. So please do grace us with more action shots! I’m not a matchy matchy person (because I have chaotic taste lol) but looking at your styling is so soothing to my eyes and soul. It makes me want to get my collection more put together haha


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> It always sparks joy to see them on you!! You wear them beautifully. So please do grace us with more action shots! I’m not a matchy matchy person (because I have chaotic taste lol) but looking at your styling is so soothing to my eyes and soul. It makes me want to get my collection more put together haha


Aww thank you very much! … no matter whether our collections are chaotic or symmetric, if it makes us smile, then we know we did it right!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww thank you very much! … no matter whether our collections are chaotic or symmetric, if it makes us smile, then we know we did it right!



So true! At these price points the pieces should be a true love and feels like “me” when worn. I’m grateful we can admire a multitude of styles and live vicariously through others on this forum!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> So true! At these price points the pieces should be a true love and feels like “me” when worn. I’m grateful we can admire a multitude of styles and live vicariously through others on this forum!


Me too


----------



## Peonies813

Luaraleilei said:


> Sharing my humble collection, planning to add more white gold pieces!
> 
> View attachment 5321323


I love your curated collection. I posted a question regarding the cluster Frivole earrings some time ago and could not find anyone who owned them on the forum. So glad to see you have them! Are you still enjoying them? They really are so beautiful!!I was debating on the Sweet carnelian effeuillage earrings or these Frivoles and had posted about it. I had originally gone in to get the Frivoles but the effeuillage earrings caught my eye. So I ended up purchasing them, they are so pretty with all the carnelian hearts dangling. I love them, except the posts are I believe thicker and shorter on these Sweets than most earrings. I'm debating on exchanging them for the Frivoles but really wanted to get someone's experience on them before I make the exchange. I could also (since I love the effeuillage so much) have them sent out to get thinner posts.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Too funny! But I have seen how elegantly you wear your rings so I know you like @Notorious Pink have the art of wearing your pieces effortlessly. I wish I could do it. Unfortunately, I have to plan my outfits and accessories to make it look presentable.



I am amused because your harmonious collection (which I LOOOOOOVE )has truly inspired me to shift my own more towards that. At this point I only have two "odd man out" pieces, one of which is a tennis necklace. The other is that bright blue opal Stephen Webster ring which I wear when I carry my bleu hydra bag, so it matches anyway.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> I am amused because your harmonious collection (which I LOOOOOOVE )has truly inspired me to shift my own more towards that. At this point I only have two "odd man out" pieces, one of which is a tennis necklace. The other is that bright blue opal Stephen Webster ring which I wear when I carry my bleu hydra bag, so it matches anyway.


Aww thank you @Notorious Pink … you know I love harmonious collections. They are easier to coordinate, right? I can’t wait to see all your new additions


----------



## sammix3

eternallove4bag said:


> I really tried to like the 20 but it’s just not me and if I am forcing it then I know it’s not for me. I prefer pendants for everyday use. But, my two SOs did get approved so fingers crossed I get them next year


Which SOs are they?


----------



## eternallove4bag

sammix3 said:


> Which SOs are they?


Magic pave ring in RG and guilloche/pave 5 motif in RG. So excited about both of them!


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795


1) "Hear-hear."
2) This is such a wearable collection. You can put any of these on and run out the door without the "should-I, or shouldn't-I," debate.
3) Finally, while you may be "done," there's still dangerous territory ahead. High jewelry.
Just a thought . . .

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sammix3

eternallove4bag said:


> Magic pave ring in RG and guilloche/pave 5 motif in RG. So excited about both of them!


Can’t wait to see them!  What’s the ETA and would you mind sharing the price?


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Magic pave ring in RG and guilloche/pave 5 motif in RG. So excited about both of them!


Now you did it.  You're not done... noooo.... you're just beginning a new set!  You're going to want the Magic earrings and matching Magic pendant to go with that Magic ring.  The ring will be lonely without its buddies.    I know you, Ms.@eternallove4bag !


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> 1) "Hear-hear."
> 2) This is such a wearable collection. You can put any of these on and run out the door without the "should-I, or shouldn't-I," debate.
> 3) Finally, while you may be "done," there's still dangerous territory ahead. High jewelry.
> Just a thought . . .
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Thank you so much
Hehe too many beautiful possibilities out there, right? I know I will always be a VCA girl and I am hoping in the future, VCA will keep releasing pieces that make me keep coming back for more and more… I can actually hear my wallet wailing in the background


----------



## eternallove4bag

sammix3 said:


> Can’t wait to see them!  What’s the ETA and would you mind sharing the price?


Thank you! Can’t wait for them to be mine one day. I was told 9 months plus the month of August when the workshops are closed. So, by my count, January 2023 should be the ETA. Sent you a PM regarding the prices.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Now you did it.  You're not done... noooo.... you're just beginning a new set!  You're going to want the Magic earrings and matching Magic pendant to go with that Magic ring.  The ring will be lonely without its buddies.    I know you, Ms.@eternallove4bag !


Haha I am pretty good at jinxing myself, right? The moment I wrote ‘done with VCA at the moment’, that every afternoon, I get a text that my SOs got approved Ironically, I had been waiting for a few months to get any kind of news on those SOs from Paris and had almost given up on them getting approved at all!

No plans for adding magic pave earrings or pendant at the moment, only because I have the VA version that I absolutely wear to death. TBH, I am waiting for VCA to one day release some nice pave perlee earrings, other types  of perlee bracelets (no clue regarding design but just something that WOWS me) and maybe some kind of ring in RG. I am not digging anything else from their current collection. I like what what they have. I just don’t love them enough to actually bring them home. So, I will wait. I love bracelets and rings so much more than pendants and earrings.

See? I am only done for the moment. I am still hopeful for future VCA additions


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha I am pretty good at jinxing myself, right? The moment I wrote ‘done with VCA at the moment’, that every afternoon, I get a text that my SOs got approved Ironically, I had been waiting for a few months to get any kind of news on those SOs from Paris and had almost given up on them getting approved at all!
> 
> No plans for adding magic pave earrings or pendant at the moment, only because I have the VA version that I absolutely wear to death. TBH, I am waiting for VCA to one day release some nice pave perlee earrings, other types  of perlee bracelets (no clue regarding design but just something that WOWS me) and maybe some kind of ring in RG. I am not digging anything else from their current collection. I like what what they have. I just don’t love them enough to actually bring them home. So, I will wait. I love bracelets and rings so much more than pendants and earrings.
> 
> See? I am only done for the moment. I am still hopeful for future VCA additions


Okay... since you mentioned Perlee... my Clover is lonely, and I have an idea.  But I need your help to modshot my idea since my SA does not have all the pieces to modshot.  I will post this in the discussion thread to stay on topic in this thread.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... since you mentioned Perlee... my Clover is lonely, and I have an idea.  But I need your help to modshot my idea since my SA does not have all the pieces to modshot.  I will post this in the discussion thread to stay on topic in this thread.


Deal! I will help any way I can


----------



## glitzgal97

My vca family portrait!  Please excuse my terrible photo taking skills!  

I would like to add the white clover bracelet, 20 motif hammered gold, and then two Frivole rings and then I feel my collection will be complete!!


----------



## BigAkoya

glitzgal97 said:


> My vca family portrait!  Please excuse my terrible photo taking skills!
> 
> I would like to add the white clover bracelet, 20 motif hammered gold, and then two Frivole rings and then I feel my collection will be complete!!


Gorgeous collection!  I see you are not an earring person.     
I'm not sure which two Frivole rings you are thinking of, but... 
My vote goes to one WG Frivole pave BTF and the matching small WG Frivole pendant.  You could wear these two with your Clover and sparkle!  I think that's the 2020 WG HP pendant I see, and that would look great with your WG Clover.  

No love for the 20 MOP and maybe get that instead of the 20 hammered gold?  The MOP would be fabulous with your 5 MOP.


----------



## Michibata

glitzgal97 said:


> My vca family portrait!  Please excuse my terrible photo taking skills!
> 
> I would like to add the white clover bracelet, 20 motif hammered gold, and then two Frivole rings and then I feel my collection will be complete!!


Your collection is dreamy! May I ask how much did you get your 5 motif bracelets shortened by? And what size your wrist is?


----------



## glitzgal97

Michibata said:


> Your collection is dreamy! May I ask how much did you get your 5 motif bracelets shortened by? And what size your wrist is?



Thank you!!  I got the max 8 links taken out - I think my wrist is around a 14?  I have very tiny wrists!  But I must admit getting 8 links taken out makes it pretty difficult to put on by myself, but thanks to the ladies on this forum I discovered the paperclip method!



BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous collection!  I see you are not an earring person.
> I'm not sure which two Frivole rings you are thinking of, but...
> My vote goes to one WG Frivole pave BTF and the matching small WG Frivole pendant.  You could wear these two with your Clover and sparkle!  I think that's the 2020 WG HP pendant I see, and that would look great with your WG Clover.
> 
> No love for the 20 MOP and maybe get that instead of the 20 hammered gold?  The MOP would be fabulous with your 5 MOP.



I was thinking these two rings since combined they are still cheaper than the BTF pave one and that way I could have 2 rings instead of 1!!  I did want the WG frivole pendant too but my SA at Neimans says currently not orderable   .  I have a deposit down with a PS for the Ginza MOP Pendant when it comes back in stock in Japan so figured I would skip the 20 motif MOP (but it was on my wishlist for a while but needed to cut down somewhere!)

You will all laugh but when I was a child, I was raised by a tiger mom, and she was worried if I got my ears pierced they would get infected and that would affect my studies so she never allowed me to get them pierced!!! And now I am too lazy in my adulthood to go get them pierced (which is probably better for my bank account as I would buy all the pretty VCA earrings!)

Part of me feels like I should branch out from Neimans and go to the standalone boutique but I just love earning points/gift cards and my SA at neimans has been so sweet, she gets me the holiday pendant every year and always thinks of me first!  I will just need to be patient for more stock to arrive (which is fine, as I don't really go out much, I mostly stay in and watch my 90 day fiance/bravo these days


----------



## Michibata

glitzgal97 said:


> Thank you!!  I got the max 8 links taken out - I think my wrist is around a 14?  I have very tiny wrists!  But I must admit getting 8 links taken out makes it pretty difficult to put on by myself, but thanks to the ladies on this forum I discovered the paperclip method!



thanks! I have small wrists as well, 12.9cm which made me wonder if the smallest would fit me. Will give it a try anyways I think


----------



## chiaoapple

Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806



O m g I’m speechless. So beautifully curated and I love that you have sets of each metal to dress up with! It makes sense that you’re always so coordinated with all of your lovely outfits, clearly you have amazing taste. Thank you for letting us peek into your massive collection!


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


Speechless…


----------



## zlauren

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806



The boutiques around me *wish* they had the amount of inventory that you have  Your collection is amazing!


----------



## nightbefore

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


Wow amazing collection! Please do more modshots with that amazing frivole bangle


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!


Clearly you have an eye for some very beautiful pieces. Breathtaking. Thank you for the share!


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


OMG I just fainted.  Your collection is truly truly amazing.


----------



## lynne_ross

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


Wow! Your collection is gorgeous. I thought it was boutique pictures at first. What are your favourite pieces? 
Do you have any rings or earrings?


----------



## BigAkoya

glitzgal97 said:


> Thank you!!  I got the max 8 links taken out - I think my wrist is around a 14?  I have very tiny wrists!  But I must admit getting 8 links taken out makes it pretty difficult to put on by myself, but thanks to the ladies on this forum I discovered the paperclip method!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking these two rings since combined they are still cheaper than the BTF pave one and that way I could have 2 rings instead of 1!!  I did want the WG frivole pendant too but my SA at Neimans says currently not orderable   .  I have a deposit down with a PS for the Ginza MOP Pendant when it comes back in stock in Japan so figured I would skip the 20 motif MOP (but it was on my wishlist for a while but needed to cut down somewhere!)
> 
> You will all laugh but when I was a child, I was raised by a tiger mom, and she was worried if I got my ears pierced they would get infected and that would affect my studies so she never allowed me to get them pierced!!! And now I am too lazy in my adulthood to go get them pierced (which is probably better for my bank account as I would buy all the pretty VCA earrings!)
> 
> Part of me feels like I should branch out from Neimans and go to the standalone boutique but I just love earning points/gift cards and my SA at neimans has been so sweet, she gets me the holiday pendant every year and always thinks of me first!  I will just need to be patient for more stock to arrive (which is fine, as I don't really go out much, I mostly stay in and watch my 90 day fiance/bravo these days
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355355
> 
> View attachment 5355356


Since you were also considering the Frivole Diamond BTF ring, I would get that for sure and skip these two.  Once you have that ring, you'll find you won't need two.  The Frivole Diamond BTF ring sparkles like crazy and really does not compare to the other two.  Maybe try all three, then I for sure buy the one that speaks to you the most, regardless of being biased by price.  Good luck! I love the Frivole collection; it's so gorgeous.


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


This is stunning.  You have such a beautiful and well matched collection!  Love your pieces!  
I think you need to dive into rings and earrings!  Unless... there are more photos to come!     
Gorgeous collection.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


OooooMmmmmmGgggg, my eyes thank you for the beautiful pictures of your absolutely stunning collection @chiaoapple … you are indeed the queen of VCA! I think I am going to be admiring these pictures for years to come


----------



## Candy_landy

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


Wow


----------



## Yodabest

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806



You have better inventory than my local boutique!!


----------



## Yodabest

zlauren said:


> The boutiques around me *wish* they had the amount of inventory that you have  Your collection is amazing!



So funny I just said the same!! This is amazing!


----------



## Yodabest

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806



Replying for like the 3rd time in a row, sorry, but this is just so fun to look at! I have to ask, do you have a top 3 favorite? I need to know!


----------



## amiravander

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


If I may ask, where did you get your trays from? I've been looking for some, but haven't found any I like yet.


----------



## chiaoapple

lynne_ross said:


> Wow! Your collection is gorgeous. I thought it was boutique pictures at first. What are your favourite pieces?
> Do you have any rings or earrings?





BigAkoya said:


> This is stunning.  You have such a beautiful and well matched collection!  Love your pieces!
> I think you need to dive into rings and earrings!  Unless... there are more photos to come!
> Gorgeous collection.  Thank you for sharing!



Thank you everyone so, so much for the lovely words! I am so happy I get to share with my fellow VCA lovers.

On the topic of earrings / rings in particular: I used to wear a lot of earrings (in fact I would wear earrings on most days and nothing on my wrists or neck), but starting from roughly 5 years ago, I suddenly couldn’t stand the feeling of having something on my ears, even light studs felt uncomfortable. So, sadly (or luckily for my budget), no earrings for me.

Whenever I wear rings, i find that I would take them off sometime during the day, especially if I am in the office… so I haven’t brought any for years and years. However, lately I have been thinking about rings again! The frivole btf rings look so lovely, but realistically I don’t think I would be able to keep rings like that on my finger all day… I may go try the clover rings though!!


----------



## chiaoapple

PC1984 said:


> Replying for like the 3rd time in a row, sorry, but this is just so fun to look at! I have to ask, do you have a top 3 favorite? I need to know!



Thank you and such a difficult question to answer! There was a thread on this forum asking about which 3 pieces members would keep or something, and I couldn’t bring myself to think about it because it seemed too sad to contemplate losing any of them haha

Ok, so top 3… this would be a mix of sentimental and pragmatic reasons:
YG clover bracelet — in addition to being one of my most-worn pieces, this was the piece  I had in my mind the longest before i was actually able to purchase it (financially). It seemed like a dream when I finally got it. (The WG may be even more beautiful objectively speaking, but the YG was purchased first =))

MOP 10 motif — just a classic and can probably go with anything! This was my second-ever VCA purchase (MOP 5 motif was the first, but now I almost always use the 5 motif as an “extender” to make the 10 motif longer as I realise I prefer hard bangles to soft bracelets).

YG 10 motif — a bit of a silly story, but I tried this one in the boutique right after resolving a big fight with my mother, and she came with me to see it. And of course it’s so sturdy and such an easy one to wear!

Honourable mentions: ALL THE REST! There really is something wonderful I can say about each. But especially the WG 10 and 5 motif set (my first SO), the perlee d‘ors (simple but great), the perlee transforming necklace, the 6 motif (just feels special), the perlee diamond 3 row (a new addition that I look forward to “getting to know better“)… I can go on and on!


----------



## chiaoapple

amiravander said:


> If I may ask, where did you get your trays from? I've been looking for some, but haven't found any I like yet.


I got the trays from an online marketplace (Taobao — kind of like the Asian Amazon).  PM me if you are in Asia for the seller link. Otherwise I think sites like Aliexpress may have something similar?


----------



## Yodabest

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you and such a difficult question to answer! There was a thread on this forum asking about which 3 pieces members would keep or something, and I couldn’t bring myself to think about it because it seemed too sad to contemplate losing any of them haha
> 
> Ok, so top 3… this would be a mix of sentimental and pragmatic reasons:
> YG clover bracelet — in addition to being one of my most-worn pieces, this was the piece  I had in my mind the longest before i was actually able to purchase it (financially). It seemed like a dream when I finally got it. (The WG may be even more beautiful objectively speaking, but the YG was purchased first =))
> 
> MOP 10 motif — just a classic and can probably go with anything! This was my second-ever VCA purchase (MOP 5 motif was the first, but now I almost always use the 5 motif as an “extender” to make the 10 motif longer as I realise I prefer hard bangles to soft bracelets).
> 
> YG 10 motif — a bit of a silly story, but I tried this one in the boutique right after resolving a big fight with my mother, and she came with me to see it. And of course it’s so sturdy and such an easy one to wear!
> 
> Honourable mentions: ALL THE REST! There really is something wonderful I can say about each. But especially the WG 10 and 5 motif set (my first SO), the perlee d‘ors (simple but great), the perlee transforming necklace, the 6 motif (just feels special), the perlee diamond 3 row (a new addition that I look forward to “getting to know better“)… I can go on and on!



I love reading how much you love each of these pieces! I have (and love) the yg 10 motif and agree about how sturdy and easy to wear it is. I actually have an order in for the yg clover and really looking forward to the text or call that it has finally come in. I think that one will feel like a dream here too!


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you and such a difficult question to answer! There was a thread on this forum asking about which 3 pieces members would keep or something, and I couldn’t bring myself to think about it because it seemed too sad to contemplate losing any of them haha
> 
> Ok, so top 3… this would be a mix of sentimental and pragmatic reasons:
> YG clover bracelet — in addition to being one of my most-worn pieces, this was the piece  I had in my mind the longest before i was actually able to purchase it (financially). It seemed like a dream when I finally got it. (The WG may be even more beautiful objectively speaking, but the YG was purchased first =))
> 
> MOP 10 motif — just a classic and can probably go with anything! This was my second-ever VCA purchase (MOP 5 motif was the first, but now I almost always use the 5 motif as an “extender” to make the 10 motif longer as I realise I prefer hard bangles to soft bracelets).
> 
> YG 10 motif — a bit of a silly story, but I tried this one in the boutique right after resolving a big fight with my mother, and she came with me to see it. And of course it’s so sturdy and such an easy one to wear!
> 
> Honourable mentions: ALL THE REST! There really is something wonderful I can say about each. But especially the WG 10 and 5 motif set (my first SO), the perlee d‘ors (simple but great), the perlee transforming necklace, the 6 motif (just feels special), the perlee diamond 3 row (a new addition that I look forward to “getting to know better“)… I can go on and on!


Since you like 10s and use and extender to make a 15, have you thought about getting a MOP 20?  
I love the look of a 10 layered with a 20.  If I wore short necklaces, which I do not, I would wear that look all the time.  I think it's beautiful.  It may be too much for some people, but I think you might enjoy that look.  Just a thought.  

Your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> Since you like 10s and use and extender to make a 15, have you thought about getting a MOP 20?
> I love the look of a 10 layered with a 20.  If I wore short necklaces, which I do not, I would wear that look all the time.  I think it's beautiful.  It may be too much for some people, but I think you might enjoy that look.  Just a thought.
> 
> Your collection is gorgeous!


I would love to try that look as well, just trepidatious as I am quite short haha


----------



## lvchanellvr

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


Your collection is a dream and awe inspiring. Love every piece you have!


----------



## Happyish

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


I'm speechless! What a wonderful collection. What about some brooches? The Lucky Animals would work nicely. 
Wear it well and in good health and much happiness.


----------



## lana9993

eternallove4bag said:


> Magic pave ring in RG and guilloche/pave 5 motif in RG. So excited about both of them!



Those sound amazing! especially the RG guilloche!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lana9993 said:


> Those sound amazing! especially the RG guilloche!


 Thank you! Can’t wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## lana9993

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you! Can’t wait to see how they turn out.



Please post pictures for us!!
Is  guilloche/pave 5 motif in RG common to make as an SO? I've mostly seen pave combined with stones in SO. Did it need approval from paris?


----------



## eternallove4bag

lana9993 said:


> Please post pictures for us!!
> Is  guilloche/pave 5 motif in RG common to make as an SO? I've mostly seen pave combined with stones in SO. Did it need approval from paris?


Of course, as soon as I get them, you know I am spamming everyone here ! ETA is Jan of next year as I was told 9 months plus the month of August when everything is closed. And, yes, it needed approval from Paris. I don’t know how common it is to do a guilloche/pave 5 motif in RG. I haven’t seen that on the forum yet. But, one of my friends did do an all guilloche 5 motif SO in RG. Hers turned out stunning.


----------



## A bottle of Red

chiaoapple said:


> Finally got around to organising my collection. Looking at it all in one frame so to speak really puts it in perspective, and I think helps me think more conscientiously about how I should approach any future purchases!
> View attachment 5359801
> View attachment 5359804
> View attachment 5359805
> View attachment 5359806


Your collection is incredible! 
I love the bangle with the flower on each end; i have never seen that at vca
Was it a special order?


----------



## NANI1972

eternallove4bag said:


> @DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update … here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.
> 
> 5 things I have learnt over time:
> 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is reflected in my updated collection.
> 2. I love certain stones like malachite, white and grey MOP but it’s pave that’s really got my heart.
> 3. I love RG, not because it’s trendy (what’s trendy about any kind of gold anyway?) but because I like it’s subtlety and elegance. To me it’s classic and forever.
> 4. I am a pendant lover so I ended up with four of them and I cannot compromise on matching earrings and pendants. Shoot me
> 5. I like matching and coordinating pieces. Period. Some may say I have more of the same. I say I have the option of mixing and matching my pieces so that they coordinate for a cohesive look. It becomes your signature style
> 
> View attachment 5347795


TDF collection!! Especially love your Perlee pieces!


----------



## eternallove4bag

NANI1972 said:


> TDF collection!! Especially love your Perlee pieces!


Thank you so much! The perlee line is my my absolute favorite one from VCA!


----------



## chiaoapple

A bottle of Red said:


> Your collection is incredible!
> I love the bangle with the flower on each end; i have never seen that at vca
> Was it a special order?


Thank you! So originally the two flowers you see on each end were a pair of cosmos earrings (vintage design), which I got as a set with the matching pendant (in the second photo). I stopped being able to wear earrings at all (somehow became very uncomfortable for me to do so), so I decided to utilise the motifs to make a new piece. 
I thought about the general look I wanted, and discussed with my local jeweller what design options may work well, and here is the end result!


----------



## chiaoapple

Happyish said:


> I'm speechless! What a wonderful collection. What about some brooches? The Lucky Animals would work nicely.
> Wear it well and in good health and much happiness.


Thank you! You know I always linger by the brooch displays when I visit the boutique… maybe one day. What’s holding me back a bit is that I would need to be able to wear the brooch naturally as a pendant, and none have looked quite right / suitable on me yet.


----------



## Happyish

Happyish said:


> I'm speechless! What a wonderful collection. What about some brooches? The Lucky Animals would work nicely.
> Wear it well and in good health and much happiness.


I love the WG 5-row perlee. What a pleasure to see. I have it in RG but that white! Sadly, it's no longer made . . .


----------



## A bottle of Red

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you! So originally the two flowers you see on each end were a pair of cosmos earrings (vintage design), which I got as a set with the matching pendant (in the second photo). I stopped being able to wear earrings at all (somehow became very uncomfortable for me to do so), so I decided to utilise the motifs to make a new piece.
> I thought about the general look I wanted, and discussed with my local jeweller what design options may work well, and here is the end result!


So perfect!


----------



## Ylesiya

Finally managed to snap a pic of my humble lot... But each one is cherished and treasured


----------



## A bottle of Red

Ylesiya said:


> Finally managed to snap a pic of my humble lot... But each one is cherished and treasured
> Which is your favorite?


----------



## Ylesiya

Lol this is a very very difficult question  most worn probably is the wg ring, hammered gold and a mop set. 
Romance a Paris I'm wearing very rarely but I love owning it if you know what I mean. It's just so special and unique.
Turquoise pendant is my pride as well but I'm careful not to over expose it to Singapore sun. 
I don't know - they are all so special to me, I can praise each single piece


----------



## A bottle of Red

Enjoy each & every one!


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Lol this is a very very difficult question  most worn probably is the wg ring, hammered gold and a mop set.
> Romance a Paris I'm wearing very rarely but I love owning it if you know what I mean. It's just so special and unique.
> Turquoise pendant is my pride as well but I'm careful not to over expose it to Singapore sun.
> I don't know - they are all so special to me, I can praise each single piece


Gorgeous collection!  And Singapore? Did you say Singapore?
We were just having a fun chat in the Price Increase Thread about Singaporeans... I bet you are secretly one of those CRAs, and this is just a few of the trinkets in your massive jewelry collection.     

I love your YG MOP set, that glowy white is gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous collection!  And Singapore? Did you say Singapore?
> We were just having a fun chat in the Price Increase Thread about Singaporeans... I bet you are secretly one of those CRAs, and this is just a few of the trinkets in your massive jewelry collection.
> 
> I love your YG MOP set, that glowy white is gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.



Aaahaha, yes I saw the thread  I am definitely not a CRA, not even an A to be precise LOL 
I am actually having difficulties because all of this: with my recent purchase (hammered earrings) I could not even get a pouch because the store was OOS. Up till now my SA is claiming that they are still out and she will update me when she has one. Pouch. For the earrings. Facepalm.


----------



## chiaoapple

Ylesiya said:


> Finally managed to snap a pic of my humble lot... But each one is cherished and treasured
> 
> View attachment 5389071


This is quite a collection of special, amazing pieces! 
How often do you wear the WG MOP magic? I was thinking of it as a subtle everyday piece that I can easily add to any outfit without thinking…?


----------



## Ylesiya

chiaoapple said:


> This is quite a collection of special, amazing pieces!
> How often do you wear the WG MOP magic? I was thinking of it as a subtle everyday piece that I can easily add to any outfit without thinking…?



I think it is perfect for everyday although that depends on your frame I would say. I am not petite and not big but for example all VA single pendants disappear on me (sweet series I can't even imagine  ). This one is exactly the right size but I acknowledge it may be too big for some.

I love it dearly because it is both subtle and striking at the same time. Maybe I was lucky with this particular MOP piece but it has this soft shine and it glows in the shade. I find it mesmerising!


----------



## Lien

Ylesiya said:


> Finally managed to snap a pic of my humble lot... But each one is cherished and treasured
> 
> View attachment 5389071



Lovely collection!

I ADORE your Romatic Paris pendant (a dear tPF friend told me what it is).  Is there a story behind this?  How did you manage to snag this?


----------



## lynne_ross

Ylesiya said:


> Finally managed to snap a pic of my humble lot... But each one is cherished and treasured
> 
> View attachment 5389071


Gorgeous collection. You have a lot of pieces that mix and match.


----------



## Ylesiya

Lien said:


> Lovely collection!
> 
> I ADORE your Romatic Paris pendant (a dear tPF friend told me what it is).  Is there a story behind this?  How did you manage to snag this?



Here is a little close up from the today's shoot  
I think this collection is called "Romance a Paris" with a sub collection of "Mercredi a Paris" which came in pink coral and mother of pearl.

There is no particular story to be honest: these series were released way before I was into jewellery or could afford anything like that, so I did not know about their existence. 
I managed to snatch this piece last year at a reseller shop: I saw it and immediately understood this is something special. They just put it up for sale at that very moment and I happened to be nearby. I saw the VCA box and this piece inside and was stunned. Apparently the reseller also did not understand the value of this item so I grabbed it at a very good price as well! I had no doubt about item's authenticity: these details are impossible to fake plus it came with the local certificate from I think 2010. The necklace is in amazing condition and this is a completely special piece which I treasure.




So I was also stunned and pleased when I saw the matching bracelet at the "Poetry of time" exhibition in Singapore as a part of the VCA heritage stand. Interestingly, none of the SAs I met so far knows this collection and its history despite the fact that it originated together with Romance a Paris watches which they are still selling. Local manager I met the other day was present at the exhibition but knew nothing about this piece below or the necklace I showed to her.


----------



## Lien

Ylesiya said:


> Here is a little close up from the today's shoot
> I think this collection is called "Romance a Paris" with a sub collection of "Mercredi a Paris" which came in pink coral and mother of pearl.
> 
> There is no particular story to be honest: these series were released way before I was into jewellery or could afford anything like that, so I did not know about their existence.
> I managed to snatch this piece last year at a reseller shop: I saw it and immediately understood this is something special. They just put it up for sale at that very moment and I happened to be nearby. I saw the VCA box and this piece inside and was stunned. Apparently the reseller also did not understand the value of this item so I grabbed it at a very good price as well! I had no doubt about item's authenticity: these details are impossible to fake plus it came with the local certificate from I think 2010. The necklace is in amazing condition and this is a completely special piece which I treasure.
> 
> View attachment 5389317
> 
> 
> So I was also stunned and pleased when I saw the matching bracelet at the "Poetry of time" exhibition in Singapore as a part of the VCA heritage stand. Interestingly, none of the SAs I met so far knows this collection and its history despite the fact that it originated together with Romance a Paris watches which they are still selling. Local manager I met the other day was present at the exhibition but knew nothing about this piece below or the necklace I showed to her.
> 
> View attachment 5389318



Thank you so much.  How fortuitous that you happened upon this treasure.  I knew nothing of this collection until now.  It's incredible that even VCA people don't even know about it.  I think I am in love.


----------



## Happyish

Ylesiya said:


> Here is a little close up from the today's shoot
> I think this collection is called "Romance a Paris" with a sub collection of "Mercredi a Paris" which came in pink coral and mother of pearl.
> 
> There is no particular story to be honest: these series were released way before I was into jewellery or could afford anything like that, so I did not know about their existence.
> I managed to snatch this piece last year at a reseller shop: I saw it and immediately understood this is something special. They just put it up for sale at that very moment and I happened to be nearby. I saw the VCA box and this piece inside and was stunned. Apparently the reseller also did not understand the value of this item so I grabbed it at a very good price as well! I had no doubt about item's authenticity: these details are impossible to fake plus it came with the local certificate from I think 2010. The necklace is in amazing condition and this is a completely special piece which I treasure.
> 
> View attachment 5389317
> 
> 
> So I was also stunned and pleased when I saw the matching bracelet at the "Poetry of time" exhibition in Singapore as a part of the VCA heritage stand. Interestingly, none of the SAs I met so far knows this collection and its history despite the fact that it originated together with Romance a Paris watches which they are still selling. Local manager I met the other day was present at the exhibition but knew nothing about this piece below or the necklace I showed to her.
> 
> View attachment 5389318


Congratulations. This is quite lovely.
In addition, the collection included a bracelet and a long necklace (about 30"). Pieces were also available in a RG, coral, WMOP and diamond colorway, which is also quite pretty. Here's a link to the long necklace: https://www.ebay.com/itm/203695449602?hash=item2f6d31e602:g:0fcAAOSwg8Jg7FVv


----------



## Ylesiya

Happyish said:


> Congratulations. This is quite lovely.
> There was also a long necklace (about 30"). The collection was also made in a YG, coral colorway which is quite pretty as well. Here's a link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/203695449602?hash=item2f6d31e602:g:0fcAAOSwg8Jg7FVv
> 
> View attachment 5389320



Yeah, we are discussing this one in the Wishlist topic  this is RH by the way, not YG. There were versions of all the items in both WG and RG.
There are basically two variations:
- WG + moonstone + lapis + TQ
- RG + pink coral + MOP

Each variation has a short necklace (like mine), long necklace and a bracelet as far as I am aware but they differ with the motifs as well. For example RG short necklace version is a girl with the balloons and WG version is a kissing couple under an umbrella.


----------



## Lien

Ylesiya said:


> Yeah, we are discussing this one in the Wishlist topic  this is RH by the way, not YG. There were versions of all the items in both WG and RG.
> There are basically two variations:
> - WG + moonstone + lapis + TQ
> - RG + pink coral + MOP
> 
> Each variation has a short necklace (like mine), long necklace and a bracelet as far as I am aware but they differ with the motifs as well. For example RG short necklace version is a girl with the balloons and WG version is a kissing couple under an umbrella.



I am learning so much today.


----------



## nightbefore

@Ylesiya stunning collection! I was just wondering your thoughts on socrates earrings and vintage pave ring  do you find earrings to be too blingy for daily wear?


----------



## DS2006

Ylesiya said:


> Aaahaha, yes I saw the thread  I am definitely not a CRA, not even an A to be precise LOL
> I am actually having difficulties because all of this: with my recent purchase (hammered earrings) I could not even get a pouch because the store was OOS. Up till now my SA is claiming that they are still out and she will update me when she has one. Pouch. For the earrings. Facepalm.



You have a beautiful collection! I share your feelings about the smaller Alhambra pendants (other than my wg pave VA) and love the Magic!

I was just talking with a friend in the last couple of days about the weird pouch situation! She was given a Magic pendant pouch for a bangle, believe it or not, and I was given a square bangle pouch for my Magic pendant (and that one was from the NY flagship)! So we are trading pouches! How does a luxury jeweler run out of pouches or COA certificates?!!!


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> You have a beautiful collection! I share your feelings about the smaller Alhambra pendants (other than my wg pave VA) and love the Magic!
> 
> I was just talking with a friend in the last couple of days about the weird pouch situation! She was given a Magic pendant pouch for a bangle, believe it or not, and I was given a square bangle pouch for my Magic pendant (and that one was from the NY flagship)! So we are trading pouches! How does a luxury jeweler run out of pouches or COA certificates?!!!


My last pendant came with a 5 motif bracelet pouch!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> You have a beautiful collection! I share your feelings about the smaller Alhambra pendants (other than my wg pave VA) and love the Magic!
> 
> I was just talking with a friend in the last couple of days about the weird pouch situation! She was given a Magic pendant pouch for a bangle, believe it or not, and I was given a square bangle pouch for my Magic pendant (and that one was from the NY flagship)! So we are trading pouches! How does a luxury jeweler run out of pouches or COA certificates?!!!


You can still ask your SA for the correct pouch!  The SAs don't know you guys exchanged.
I am not a hoarder, not in any way.  I toss or get rid of things very easily.
However, when it comes to travel pouches (all brands), I confess, I am Super Hoarder!  My SA knows I love pouches!   

Seriously though, your SA still owes you a pouch!  You never know during your travels when your pouch will get dirty and you need a new pouch!


----------



## Ylesiya

nightbefore said:


> @Ylesiya stunning collection! I was just wondering your thoughts on socrates earrings and vintage pave ring  do you find earrings to be too blingy for daily wear?



Hey @nightbefore! Vintage pave ring is very wearable as well as Socrate earrings. It is actually just the right amount of bling for both daily wear and if you want to go out in the evening without overdoing it.

Initially the earrings did not make an impression on me but IRL they are absolutely stunning. They are also not too big and not too small as well as the ring. I think Magic diamond ring would have been too much but vintage size is just perfect.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> You can still ask your SA for the correct pouch!  The SAs don't know you guys exchanged.
> I am not a hoarder, not in any way.  I toss or get rid of things very easily.
> However, when it comes to travel pouches (all brands), I confess, I am Super Hoarder!  My SA knows I love pouches!
> 
> Seriously though, your SA still owes you a pouch!  You never know during your travels when your pouch will get dirty and you need a new pouch!


 
I 100% agree!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Finally managed to snap a pic of my humble lot... But each one is cherished and treasured
> 
> View attachment 5389071


Gorgeous collection @Ylesiya … the quantity doesn’t matter…I would rather have a few cherished pieces than a large collection. As long as you have the right pieces that you love to wear, you know you have a winning collection.


----------



## Happyish

Ylesiya said:


> Finally managed to snap a pic of my humble lot... But each one is cherished and treasured
> 
> View attachment 5389071


"Humble?" Not quite how I'd put it!!
This is very beautiful. Be it ever so humble . . .


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> You have a beautiful collection! I share your feelings about the smaller Alhambra pendants (other than my wg pave VA) and love the Magic!
> 
> I was just talking with a friend in the last couple of days about the weird pouch situation! She was given a Magic pendant pouch for a bangle, believe it or not, and I was given a square bangle pouch for my Magic pendant (and that one was from the NY flagship)! So we are trading pouches! How does a luxury jeweler run out of pouches or COA certificates?!!!


Not to worry, you're not alone. Earlier this year, my SA had to send me the certificate for a purchase--they ran out. Likewise I didn't receive a pouch for a necklace and when I asked, the one they provided was too small. And, I didn't get a box for a bracelet but I got a pouch!

The issue isn't confined to Van Cleef. I was at Hermes recently and they gave me a tie box for a scarf and a belt-box for a shawl. Neither fit properly but it was the best they could do. It's just one more aspect of those pesky supply-chain issues.

I'm sure that when things become available again you'll be able to get a pouch in the proper size. All you need to do is ask.


----------



## Bee-licious

Ylesiya said:


> Finally managed to snap a pic of my humble lot... But each one is cherished and treasured
> 
> View attachment 5389071


Wow! What a beautiful collection. I am mesmerized by the two motif guilloche earrings, is that with onyx? Were these SO? I really love the pairing!


----------



## kelsenia

Bee-licious said:


> Wow! What a beautiful collection. I am mesmerized by the two motif guilloche earrings, is that with onyx? Were these SO? I really love the pairing!


They look to be rg guilloche with carnelian… there was a collection released with those in 2021, but I believe it was limited. Not 100% sure on that though.


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> They look to be rg guilloche with carnelian… there was a collection released with those in 2021, but I believe it was limited. Not 100% sure on that though.


This is correct, the carnelian in a lot of the pieces was just a bit on the darker side.


----------



## Ylesiya

Bee-licious said:


> Wow! What a beautiful collection. I am mesmerized by the two motif guilloche earrings, is that with onyx? Were these SO? I really love the pairing!



These are carnelian guilloche earrings, the lighting was a bit horrible, this is why they look a bit dark. 
Here is this pair (I swear it's the same one haha, just show you how much colour can depend on the lighting for the translucent stones!) in much better ambient light where you can see the red better:


----------



## Bee-licious

Ylesiya said:


> These are carnelian guilloche earrings, the lighting was a bit horrible, this is why they look a bit dark.
> Here is this pair (I swear it's the same one haha, just show you how much colour can depend on the lighting for the translucent stones!) in much better ambient light where you can see the red better:
> 
> View attachment 5393884


Beautiful!


----------



## Ylesiya

MOP subfamily portraits


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Getting my YG TQ out for a cleaning last weekend. Summer has arrived!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Getting my YG TQ out for a cleaning last weekend. Summer has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5420398


Such gorgeous perfection!


----------



## Happyish

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Getting my YG TQ out for a cleaning last weekend. Summer has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5420398


So beautiful! I can't wait to see how you style this . . . 
Please post modeling shots


----------



## Bisoux78

DS2006 said:


> You have a beautiful collection! I share your feelings about the smaller Alhambra pendants (other than my wg pave VA) and love the Magic!
> I was just talking with a friend in the last couple of days about the weird pouch situation! She was given a Magic pendant pouch for a bangle, believe it or not, and I was given a square bangle pouch for my Magic pendant (and that one was from the NY flagship)! So we are trading pouches! How does a luxury jeweler run out of pouches or COA certificates?!!!


The 2 times that I had anything serviced at the boutique (during the Pandemic), they gave me pouches. This was at Short Hills VCA. They do get significantly less traffic than the Manhattan boutiques though...


----------



## DS2006

Bisoux78 said:


> The 2 times that I had anything serviced at the boutique (during the Pandemic), they gave me pouches. This was at Short Hills VCA. They do get significantly less traffic than the Manhattan boutiques though...


I think that must be the problem. A friend found my Magic mop pendant in Vegas, and they actually sent me the correct necklace pouch and insert!


----------



## Happyish

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Getting my YG TQ out for a cleaning last weekend. Summer has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5420398


What do you do to clean it? Also, if it's been put away is there a reason to clean it? I'm curious as I have turquoise too.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Happyish said:


> What do you do to clean it? Also, if it's been put away is there a reason to clean it? I'm curious as I have turquoise too.


hi Happyish! It is always such a joy to see your amazing collection and how you style your pieces.

I clean my collection with water and wet wipes. Once in a while, they get rinsed with a bit of soap. Therefore, as much as I love malachite, I probably need to stay away from it.

Also, I love to take photos of my collection - so the motifs can get smudgy with fingerprints even if I don't wear them out.

Now that summer is here, I should wear the pieces more often!


----------



## Happyish

Stardust Andromeda said:


> hi Happyish! It is always such a joy to see your amazing collection and how you style your pieces.
> 
> I clean my collection with water and wet wipes. Once in a while, they get rinsed with a bit of soap. Therefore, as much as I love malachite, I probably need to stay away from it.
> 
> Also, I love to take photos of my collection - so the motifs can get smudgy with fingerprints even if I don't wear them out.
> 
> Now that summer is here, I should wear the pieces more often!


Dear @Stardust Andromeda thank you! YES! You should wear the pieces more often!!!

I was curious about your remark because I never clean my jewelry, with one exception I'll get to. 

I don't touch or handle the turquoise other than to put it on or take it off. I suppose if it had bits of dust (you know how it collects in crevices) I would use water and wipe it off with a microfiber cloth, or use canned air, but I would never use soap. Turquoise is just as porous as malachite unless it has a seal on it (old VCA is unsealed, whereas new is). Even so, I was taught any product (soap has perfumes and other additives) can damage the turquoise so old or new, I don't touch it. 

Also, I store my pieces in clear plastic baggies, or the cellophane boxes they arrive in. (My SA gives me these.) This keeps the jewelry clean and prevents it from coming in contact with another piece. I've never seen smudges--not that they're not there--I just haven't given it any thought.

The only pieces I clean are those of solid gold, of gold or platinum with diamonds. Never anything with colored stones. 

Once in a while I drop them in a bowl of ammonia diluted with water and let them soak. If there's still dirt in the crevices that hasn't dissolved (such as inside bracelet links) I'll use a soft toothbrush or a Q-tip dipped in the ammonia water mixture to remove the remaining dirt. If it has a reflective surface, such as gold that's shiny, I wipe it dry, then let it air dry. Everything comes out sparkling like crazy.

Jewelers will sometimes offer to clean your jewelry. They use an ultrasonic machine. I usually refuse as this can loosen stones and with some of my stuff, I don't want it out of my possession. To the extent possible, I'd rather do it myself. It's gentler than ultrasonic cleaning and while it may not be as thorough, I know it's safe.


----------



## jenayb

Received a few of my bracelets back today from having some links removed and thought they look lovely together. Bonus guard dogs for extra cuteness.


----------



## Yodabest

jenaywins said:


> Received a few of my bracelets back today from having some links removed and thought they look lovely together. Bonus guard dogs for extra cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 5424044
> View attachment 5424045
> View attachment 5424046
> View attachment 5424047



I love that room! And those pillows


----------



## citykitty24

@jenaywins I love your decor! Very understated and chic. 

And you have two furry stylists to keep you company.


----------



## etoile de mer

jenaywins said:


> Received a few of my bracelets back today from having some links removed and thought they look lovely together. Bonus guard dogs for extra cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 5424044
> View attachment 5424045
> View attachment 5424046
> View attachment 5424047



Beautiful and adorable! I love your bracelets and your pups!!


----------



## jenayb

citykitty24 said:


> @jenaywins I love your decor! Very understated and chic.
> 
> *And you have two furry stylists to keep you company.*



They designed the room.


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> Received a few of my bracelets back today from having some links removed and thought they look lovely together. Bonus guard dogs for extra cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 5424044
> View attachment 5424045
> View attachment 5424046
> View attachment 5424047


Beautiful bracelets but the stars here are your furry guards! Cuties


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> Beautiful bracelets but the stars here are your furry guards! Cuties


----------



## Lien

jenaywins said:


> Received a few of my bracelets back today from having some links removed and thought they look lovely together. Bonus guard dogs for extra cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 5424044
> View attachment 5424045
> View attachment 5424046
> View attachment 5424047


I love your fury babies, your bling bling and your home.


----------



## jenayb

Lien said:


> I love your fury babies, your bling bling and your home.



Thank you, girl.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Received a few of my bracelets back today from having some links removed and thought they look lovely together. Bonus guard dogs for extra cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 5424044
> View attachment 5424045
> View attachment 5424046
> View attachment 5424047


Everything about these pics is pure love  @jenaywins


----------



## BigAkoya

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Getting my YG TQ out for a cleaning last weekend. Summer has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5420398


This is so beautiful.  I especially love your RDN!  Wow!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> Received a few of my bracelets back today from having some links removed and thought they look lovely together. Bonus guard dogs for extra cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 5424044
> View attachment 5424045
> View attachment 5424046
> View attachment 5424047


Love your pieces, but love your dogs!  Super cute!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BigAkoya said:


> This is so beautiful.  I especially love your RDN!  Wow!


Thanks! that is extremely kind of you! xoxo


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> Love your pieces, but love your dogs!  Super cute!



Doggos are the best.


----------



## sjunky13

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Getting my YG TQ out for a cleaning last weekend. Summer has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5420398


gorgeous!


----------



## Glitterbomb

Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!

I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.

I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
rose gold perlee clover ring
4 motif lotus ring
rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
lotus pave medium clip pendant
flowerlace pave pendant
9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace

I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.

Here's my current collection 




+ a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


----------



## glamourbag

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


Heaven's to Betsey! Good grief this is an amazing collection. I can only imagine when your collection was in full stock! Thx for the share.

BTW - I see you have the small pave Frivole pendant and the large pave pendant. Do you feel there is a considerable difference in size? I've often wanted to try the large size pave Frivole but I'm putting a pause on my YG pieces (to focus on rose and white golds) and wished it came in either of the other two golds....


----------



## Glitterbomb

glamourbag said:


> Heaven's to Betsey! Good grief this is an amazing collection. I can only imagine when your collection was in full stock! Thx for the share.
> 
> BTW - I see you have the small pave Frivole pendant and the large pave pendant. Do you feel there is a considerable difference in size? I've often wanted to try the large size pave Frivole but I'm putting a pause on my YG pieces (to focus on rose and white golds) and wished it came in either of the other two golds....



Yes, there is definitely a large and noticeable size difference imo! The small is more of an everyday piece and the large is more of a statement necklace (at least to me). I have the small pave in rose gold with a pink sapphire and in white gold, and the large pave in yellow gold, which as you said is unfortunately the only metal it comes in unless you get a SO  That would be a lovely idea for a SO though! I'm sure they would make you a large pave frivole pendant in rose gold or white gold if you requested it!


----------



## glamourbag

Glitterbomb said:


> Yes, there is definitely a large and noticeable size difference imo! The small is more of an everyday piece and the large is more of a statement necklace (at least to me). I have the small pave in rose gold with a pink sapphire and in white gold, and the large pave in yellow gold, which as you said is unfortunately the only metal it comes in unless you get a SO  That would be a lovely idea for a SO though! I'm sure they would make you a large pave frivole pendant in rose gold or white gold if you requested it!


Thank you for this. Yes, I think I'll mention it next time I see my SA. I think I'd LOVE it in white gold! Again, what a stellar collection you have.


----------



## Happyish

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


----------



## chiaoapple

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


I am swooning!!! What a wonderful collection. Can really tell that you ”own“ your style. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jenayb

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!



Now THAT is eye candy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


What an amazing collection @Glitterbomb 

I am like you. I just cannot collect for the sake of it. If I don’t reach out for bags or clothes or even bling, I ruthlessly pair down and re-home those items. For me, clutterless life = peaceful mind + ability to enjoy what I have!


----------



## rosebean

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


wow, that's breath taking collection. drooling all over


----------



## EpiFanatic

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


That’s not a family. That’s a whole family tree.  Nah. A Forrest. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## DS2006

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


A very exceptional collection!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


WOW, amazing collection!
Which magic pave pendant do you like the best? With bale or without?


----------



## Glitterbomb

sjunky13 said:


> WOW, amazing collection!
> Which magic pave pendant do you like the best? With bale or without?



Probably with the bale because it is adjustable!


----------



## sassification

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


WoW amazing mindblown!!! Love ur collection!

Could you share why you sold quite a lot of bangles, esp the perlee clover bangles? I personally havent bite the bullet on bangles because my wrist size is small and i prefer chain type bracelets like 5 motif for e.g.

I like seeing the perlee bangles in others though!


----------



## Glitterbomb

sassification said:


> WoW amazing mindblown!!! Love ur collection!
> 
> Could you share why you sold quite a lot of bangles, esp the perlee clover bangles? I personally havent bite the bullet on bangles because my wrist size is small and i prefer chain type bracelets like 5 motif for e.g.
> 
> I like seeing the perlee bangles in others though!



Thank you! They just never fit me the way I prefer and they weren't very comfortable on my wrists even in size xs. I have very small wrists, size 15 in Cartier love. I agree, they are gorgeous and I love seeing others wear them, but for myself I definitely prefer Cartier bracelets to VCA.


----------



## sassification

Glitterbomb said:


> Thank you! They just never fit me the way I prefer and they weren't very comfortable on my wrists even in size xs. I have very small wrists, size 15 in Cartier love. I agree, they are gorgeous and I love seeing others wear them, but for myself I definitely prefer Cartier bracelets to VCA.



Thats right! Same here! For me i would have to take VCA XS for bangles but having tried all the cartier love bangles, JUC, even Hermes cdc or kelly bangles, they just feel so .. hard and rigid and meh on me .. i tried the signature bangle in XS  and i like the fit of VCA bangles best,  also because it is easy to put on and remove but the mirrored finish make me fall out of love because it was full of fingerprint marks and looked murky.. Cartier Love has good fit but the smooth finish will get scratched badly and be very obvious so i know it wont be for me. Plus i dont like the screw mechanism

At the end of the day, i find that i still love the VA motifs best, its so subtle yet statement for everyday (i just hate that there r knockoffs everywhere, when i see knockoffs going for 10% of what i paid, its mildly annoying. -.-) i may consider frivole perhaps in future or the butterfly series

I love love love the look of the perlee clover bangles, but unfortunately, from a practical standpoint, it is not for me.. i think of the the mirrored finish and the crevices around the diamond clovers would attract alot of dust, plus i dont find bangles comfortable (although they are easier to put on for sure). I so admire the perlee clovers on others ♡♡♡ just sad that its not for me


----------



## missie1

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


Amazing Amazing collection.


----------



## sassification

Glitterbomb said:


> Thank you! They just never fit me the way I prefer and they weren't very comfortable on my wrists even in size xs. I have very small wrists, size 15 in Cartier love. I agree, they are gorgeous and I love seeing others wear them, but for myself I definitely prefer Cartier bracelets to VCA.


Did you have to shorten the links for the 5 motif bracelets? Curious because i think we have very similar wrist size. I usually shorten by 14 links , but i am wondering if i should do 16 links instead


----------



## Minich

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!



Breathtaking - what a gorgeous collection!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


You have a fabulous collection!  Your turquoise pops, just gorgeous!


----------



## Glitterbomb

sassification said:


> Did you have to shorten the links for the 5 motif bracelets? Curious because i think we have very similar wrist size. I usually shorten by 14 links , but i am wondering if i should do 16 links instead



Yes, but I would do 6 links & they were still too large so then I'd twist the chain around to make it tighter


----------



## Minich

Well - @Glitterbomb is a tough act to follow but here goes 

Huge jewelry lover over here! Grew up surrounded by jewelry of all kinds and adore the beauty and femininity of VCA pieces, but never dabbled for some reason.

I finally started collecting VCA this year and focused first on building my everyday base collection, which is complete (for now!). Lots of black in my wardrobe (yay NYC!), and I like coordinated sets, but now it’s time to start branching out and having some fun! The empty spot is reserved for the RG Frivole pave earrings and necklace with the pink sapphire center, which are on their way  Who knows what will come next?

The VCA slope is verrrrry slippery! Thank you all for sharing your incredible collections and deep knowledge!


----------



## sassification

Glitterbomb said:


> Yes, but I would do 6 links & they were still too large so then I'd twist the chain around to make it tighter



Ah, 6 links will still be very loose.. in fact, 14 links is a little loose for me but i cant do too tight else i cannot put on the brscelet on my own. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nicole0612

sassification said:


> Ah, 6 links will still be very loose.. in fact, 14 links is a little loose for me but i cant do too tight else i cannot put on the brscelet on my own. Thanks for sharing!


I wonder if there is a difference in terminology here, VCA considers a link to be 2 loops, so 6 links would be 12 loops.


----------



## sassification

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder if there is a difference in terminology here, VCA considers a link to be 2 loops, so 6 links would be 12 loops.



Ah you must be right, i meant like 14 pieces of the loop..? But was told that they can only do in 2s, so like 14 loops or 16 loops, so maybe its like 7 links vs 8 links.. then for me it was prob removed by 7 "links"


----------



## glitzgal97

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


My jaw dropped - this is so incredible!!!!!!  What a STUNNING collection!!!!


----------



## nightbefore

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


Gorgeous collection! I see that you still kept two perlee bangles, are they both single rows?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Minich said:


> Well - @Glitterbomb is a tough act to follow but here goes
> 
> Huge jewelry lover over here! Grew up surrounded by jewelry of all kinds and adore the beauty and femininity of VCA pieces, but never dabbled for some reason.
> 
> I finally started collecting VCA this year and focused first on building my everyday base collection, which is complete (for now!). Lots of black in my wardrobe (yay NYC!), and I like coordinated sets, but now it’s time to start branching out and having some fun! The empty spot is reserved for the RG Frivole pave earrings and necklace with the pink sapphire center, which are on their way  Who knows what will come next?
> 
> The VCA slope is verrrrry slippery! Thank you all for sharing your incredible collections and deep knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 5426869


What a beautiful collection @Minich … congrats on the new Frivole pendant and earrings set. Btw I use the same jewelry box


----------



## snnysmm

Minich said:


> Well - @Glitterbomb is a tough act to follow but here goes
> 
> Huge jewelry lover over here! Grew up surrounded by jewelry of all kinds and adore the beauty and femininity of VCA pieces, but never dabbled for some reason.
> 
> I finally started collecting VCA this year and focused first on building my everyday base collection, which is complete (for now!). Lots of black in my wardrobe (yay NYC!), and I like coordinated sets, but now it’s time to start branching out and having some fun! The empty spot is reserved for the RG Frivole pave earrings and necklace with the pink sapphire center, which are on their way  Who knows what will come next?
> 
> The VCA slope is verrrrry slippery! Thank you all for sharing your incredible collections and deep knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 5426869



I love how coordinated your collection is!


----------



## Glitterbomb

nightbefore said:


> Gorgeous collection! I see that you still kept two perlee bangles, are they both single rows?



One is a three row & one is a single row


----------



## lynne_ross

Minich said:


> Well - @Glitterbomb is a tough act to follow but here goes
> 
> Huge jewelry lover over here! Grew up surrounded by jewelry of all kinds and adore the beauty and femininity of VCA pieces, but never dabbled for some reason.
> 
> I finally started collecting VCA this year and focused first on building my everyday base collection, which is complete (for now!). Lots of black in my wardrobe (yay NYC!), and I like coordinated sets, but now it’s time to start branching out and having some fun! The empty spot is reserved for the RG Frivole pave earrings and necklace with the pink sapphire center, which are on their way  Who knows what will come next?
> 
> The VCA slope is verrrrry slippery! Thank you all for sharing your incredible collections and deep knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 5426869


Beautiful neutrals and lots of mix and match options. I would have guessed you live in NYC from your tray!


----------



## floridamama

Minich said:


> Well - @Glitterbomb is a tough act to follow but here goes
> 
> Huge jewelry lover over here! Grew up surrounded by jewelry of all kinds and adore the beauty and femininity of VCA pieces, but never dabbled for some reason.
> 
> I finally started collecting VCA this year and focused first on building my everyday base collection, which is complete (for now!). Lots of black in my wardrobe (yay NYC!), and I like coordinated sets, but now it’s time to start branching out and having some fun! The empty spot is reserved for the RG Frivole pave earrings and necklace with the pink sapphire center, which are on their way  Who knows what will come next?
> 
> The VCA slope is verrrrry slippery! Thank you all for sharing your incredible collections and deep knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 5426869


I love your well thought out collection! You must be so excited to get your new pave frivole set


----------



## DS2006

sassification said:


> Ah you must be right, i meant like 14 pieces of the loop..? But was told that they can only do in 2s, so like 14 loops or 16 loops, so maybe its like 7 links vs 8 links.. then for me it was prob removed by 7 "links"



They will take out links between the motifs, so 4 sections. So I'd highly recommend going with 4  or 8 (double) links if you want the space between the motifs to be the same. I can't imagine doing 7. Some people do 6 so there are two longer sections and two shorter sections. But it really needs to be an even number of links.


----------



## sassification

DS2006 said:


> They will take out links between the motifs, so 4 sections. So I'd highly recommend going with 4  or 8 (double) links if you want the space between the motifs to be the same. I can't imagine doing 7. Some people do 6 so there are two longer sections and two shorter sections. But it really needs to be an even number of links.



I counted the number of loops removed, and i see 14.. the length of my bracelet usually goes to 16cm. My SA says they will usually try to make it as proportionate as possible =s i considered if i should take out 16 total loops but i worry it will then make it abit too tight as i cant remove 15 loops

Thats my length on the mop


----------



## DS2006

sassification said:


> I counted the number of loops removed, and i see 14.. the length of my bracelet usually goes to 16cm. My SA says they will usually try to make it as proportionate as possible =s i considered if i should take out 16 total loops but i worry it will then make it abit too tight as i cant remove 15 loops
> 
> Thats my length on the mop
> 
> View attachment 5427516


Looks like there are two links in three lower sections and three links in the top section. If the uneven chain doesn't bother you, then you don't need to worry about it. I just couldn't do it! I'd either have one link added in the bottom section or one link removed in the top section to at least have an even number. I am very surprised they removed 7.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Looks like there are two links in three lower sections and three links in the top section. If the uneven chain doesn't bother you, then you don't need to worry about it. I just couldn't do it! I'd either have one link added in the bottom section or one link removed in the top section to at least have an even number. I am very surprised they removed 7.


I'm a purist too, I wouldn't be able to do it either.  I would want either 6 links out or 8, but definitely not 7.  We are only talking a tiny difference here, so I would live with either 6 or 8.  Plus, it's not standard VCA and that would bug me as well.
I want to be part of the standard.   '

@sassification  For me, I would not make it super tight.  I like to be able to put my bracelets on/off by myself and not have to rely on anyone for help as it will cause me to wear it less and not enjoy it.


----------



## sassification

My gosh i have never really thought so much about it, when i put it on, surprisingly it doesnt bother me because the length must be perfect for me. It is a small difference but i agree it may bother some. 

I had over shortened my 5 motif previously, it was impossible to put on by myself so i was distraught.. had to add back 2 loops probably. This is an impt element for me. I dont want to rely on anyone else to put on, nor wear it too loose so i guess i have to go with this length for now(unlees my wrist size shld change hmm).. ♡


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> My gosh i have never really thought so much about it, when i put it on, surprisingly it doesnt bother me because the length must be perfect for me. It is a small difference but i agree it may bother some.
> 
> I had over shortened my 5 motif previously, it was impossible to put on by myself so i was distraught.. had to add back 2 loops probably. This is an impt element for me. I dont want to rely on anyone else to put on, nor wear it too loose so i guess i have to go with this length for now(unlees my wrist size shld change hmm).. ♡


I agree.  My friend had hers shortened, and while she liked it super tight on her wrist so it would not move, she could never put it on or take it off without asking her husband or kids.  It was so annoying she had to add back four links (equivalent to what you call 8 loops).

By the way, the official terminology is called "links" as in, one link equals two of your "loops".
It may be better to stay with that terminology so there is no misunderstanding or confusion, especially when you get into the smaller numbers that can be misinterpreted as links or loops.   For example, for me, I took two links out which is four of your "loops".  One link is really two loops attached together.

The standard option for VCA is either two, four, six, or eight links out.

As FYI, if you ever decide to sell you bracelet, someone is going to notice 7 links out and say it's a fake.  No one wants that drama to have to defend their authentic piece.  So...I would suggest putting it back to a standard link option first, if you ever decide to sell.

For me, I would put it back to a standard link option now.  That's just me.


----------



## sassification

BigAkoya said:


> I agree.  My friend had hers shortened, and while she liked it super tight on her wrist so it would not move, she could never put it on or take it off without asking her husband or kids.  It was so annoying she had to add back four links (equivalent to what you call 8 loops).
> 
> By the way, the official terminology is called "links" as in, one link equals two of your "loops".
> It may be better to stay with that terminology so there is no misunderstanding or confusion, especially when you get into the smaller numbers that can be misinterpreted as links or loops.   For example, for me, I took two links out which is four of your "loops".  One link is really two loops attached together.
> 
> The standard option for VCA is either two, four, six, or eight links out.
> 
> As FYI, if you ever decide to sell you bracelet, someone is going to notice 7 links out and say it's a fake.  No one wants that drama to have to defend their authentic piece.  So...I would suggest putting it back to a standard link option first, if you ever decide to sell.
> 
> For me, I would put it back to a standard link option now.  That's just me.



Oh wow, i never considered that it would be construed that way because all my items i have full set authentic from local VCA boutique, and VCA SAs were totally fine to alter based on any required length, i was just told that my options are in cm, so i can take off 1, 2 , or 3cm but not 0.5cm (as ideally i would like 3.5cm taken off instead of 3cm). No mention about standard length options x.x 

Thanks for sharing! it will be a big consideration for me since i have 3 bracelets and currently am most comfortable with 16cm because i cant accept any looser on me and any tighter, it would also bother me *faint*


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> Oh wow, i never considered that it would be construed that way because all my items i have full set authentic from local VCA boutique, and VCA SAs were totally fine to alter based on any required length, i was just told that my options are in cm, so i can take off 1, 2 , or 3cm but not 0.5cm (as ideally i would like 3.5cm taken off instead of 3cm). No mention about standard length options x.x
> 
> Thanks for sharing! it will be a big consideration for me since i have 3 bracelets and currently am most comfortable with 16cm because i cant accept any looser on me and any tighter, it would also bother me *faint*


Your local boutique may be unique allowing 100% customization.  
I am sure you know by now when buying resale, buyers scrutinize everything!  So yes, before you resell any of your pieces, I would definitely put it back to a standard length.  There is so much worry and scrutiny over any tiny thing that is off (and rightfully so), it's good to avoid that rabbit hole upfront.  If you're keeping for now and don't mind the uneven number, just leave it.


----------



## sassification

BigAkoya said:


> Your local boutique may be unique allowing 100% customization.
> I am sure you know by now when buying resale, buyers scrutinize everything!  So yes, before you resell any of your pieces, I would definitely put it back to a standard length.  There is so much worry and scrutiny over any tiny thing that is off (and rightfully so), it's good to avoid that rabbit hole upfront.  If you're keeping for now and don't mind the uneven number, just leave it.



I guess the good thing is that the VA bracelets and necklaces are highly versatile in that they can be lengthened back or shortened anytime we want (for a small fee at most). ♡


----------



## rosebean

Minich said:


> Well - @Glitterbomb is a tough act to follow but here goes
> 
> Huge jewelry lover over here! Grew up surrounded by jewelry of all kinds and adore the beauty and femininity of VCA pieces, but never dabbled for some reason.
> 
> I finally started collecting VCA this year and focused first on building my everyday base collection, which is complete (for now!). Lots of black in my wardrobe (yay NYC!), and I like coordinated sets, but now it’s time to start branching out and having some fun! The empty spot is reserved for the RG Frivole pave earrings and necklace with the pink sapphire center, which are on their way  Who knows what will come next?
> 
> The VCA slope is verrrrry slippery! Thank you all for sharing your incredible collections and deep knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 5426869


congratulations on your beautiful collection.  what a achievement for such a short period!  Am excited to see your new addition.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beautiful collection @Minich … congrats on the new Frivole pendant and earrings set. Btw I use the same jewelry box


@eternallove4bag I noticed this box is somewhat familiar  Do you mind sharing where to find it?


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> @eternallove4bag I noticed this box is somewhat familiar  Do you mind sharing where to find it?


I got it at the container store @rosebean … a place I could live in happily ever after


----------



## Minich

rosebean said:


> @eternallove4bag I noticed this box is somewhat familiar  Do you mind sharing where to find it?


Here you go - its the "Stackers Classic Lidded Box": https://www.containerstore.com/s/st...?q=stackers pink&p=0&ps=48&productId=11008002


----------



## Minich

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beautiful collection @Minich … congrats on the new Frivole pendant and earrings set. Btw I use the same jewelry box


I suppose great minds have great taste in jewelry boxes!  Thank you so much!

I have to confess that I've saved the photo of your jewelry box...you have such impeccable taste!


----------



## Minich

cyoo1234 said:


> I love how coordinated your collection is!


Thank you!


----------



## Minich

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful neutrals and lots of mix and match options. I would have guessed you live in NYC from your tray!


Haha - the lack of bright colors makes it embarrassingly obvious, I suppose   Even the MOP was a stretch!


----------



## Minich

floridamama said:


> I love your well thought out collection! You must be so excited to get your new pave frivole set


Thank you! And yes, can't wait! Will post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## rosebean

Minich said:


> Here you go - its the "Stackers Classic Lidded Box": https://www.containerstore.com/s/st...?q=stackers pink&p=0&ps=48&productId=11008002





eternallove4bag said:


> I got it at the container store @rosebean … a place I could live in happily ever after



thank you, looks like lots of options.


----------



## Yodabest

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beautiful collection @Minich … congrats on the new Frivole pendant and earrings set. Btw I use the same jewelry box



Which jewelry box is this? I’m desperately in need of a good one!

edited-  never mind I see!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Minich said:


> I suppose great minds have great taste in jewelry boxes!  Thank you so much!
> 
> I have to confess that I've saved the photo of your jewelry box...you have such impeccable taste!


Aww thank you @Minich


----------



## innerpeace85

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


Just seeing this @Glitterbomb ! Stunning collection This pic made my week!


----------



## innerpeace85

Minich said:


> Well - @Glitterbomb is a tough act to follow but here goes
> 
> Huge jewelry lover over here! Grew up surrounded by jewelry of all kinds and adore the beauty and femininity of VCA pieces, but never dabbled for some reason.
> 
> I finally started collecting VCA this year and focused first on building my everyday base collection, which is complete (for now!). Lots of black in my wardrobe (yay NYC!), and I like coordinated sets, but now it’s time to start branching out and having some fun! The empty spot is reserved for the RG Frivole pave earrings and necklace with the pink sapphire center, which are on their way  Who knows what will come next?
> 
> The VCA slope is verrrrry slippery! Thank you all for sharing your incredible collections and deep knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 5426869


Love how well coordinated your collection is!


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Received a few of my bracelets back today from having some links removed and thought they look lovely together. Bonus guard dogs for extra cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 5424044
> View attachment 5424045
> View attachment 5424046
> View attachment 5424047


Love your bracelets and your home decor! Adorable doggos


----------



## lilpikachu

Glitterbomb said:


> Well, I guess it's about time I post one of these!
> 
> I downsized my collection quite a bit recently.
> 
> I sold or am currently selling, so these pieces aren't in the family portrait:
> 3 motif white gold pave alhambra earrings
> rose gold perlee clover ring
> 4 motif lotus ring
> rose gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> white gold perlee clover diamond bracelet
> rose gold perlee 3-row pave bracelet
> 6 motif sweet alhambra pave bracelet
> 6 motif vintage alhambra pave bracelet
> lotus pave medium clip pendant
> flowerlace pave pendant
> 9 motif frivole white gold pave necklace
> 16 motif sweet alhambra pave necklace
> 10 motif vintage alhambra white gold pave necklace
> 
> I loved all of them, but I just was not wearing them, and I'm trying to let go of jewelry, bags, and clothes that I don't wear at least a few times a year. I especially miss the white gold perlee clover bracelet and almost regret parting with it, but I just never, ever wore it and couldn't justify keeping it anymore.
> 
> Here's my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5426214
> 
> 
> + a SO rose gold magic guilloche pendant I just found on FP and yellow gold pave magic alhambra earrings that I am waiting to arrive!


What an amazing collection! 

This is the stuff of VCA dreams 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## saligator

innerpeace85 said:


> Just seeing this @Glitterbomb ! Stunning collection This pic made my week!



Wowee! You have more inventory than VCA!


----------



## Ylesiya

20 motif sub-family.
This is an addiction  when my mum saw this she asked me: "So, which colour is next, huh?"


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> 20 motif sub-family.
> This is an addiction  when my mum saw this she asked me: "So, which colour is next, huh?"
> View attachment 5430757
> 
> View attachment 5430754
> 
> View attachment 5430756
> 
> View attachment 5430752
> 
> View attachment 5430755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430753
> 
> View attachment 5430756


What a beautiful fam! That RG hammered 20 motif in particular has my


----------



## missie1

Ylesiya said:


> 20 motif sub-family.
> This is an addiction  when my mum saw this she asked me: "So, which colour is next, huh?"
> View attachment 5430757
> 
> View attachment 5430754
> 
> View attachment 5430756
> 
> View attachment 5430752
> 
> View attachment 5430755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430753
> 
> View attachment 5430756


Beautiful


----------



## rosebean

Ylesiya said:


> 20 motif sub-family.
> This is an addiction  when my mum saw this she asked me: "So, which colour is next, huh?"
> View attachment 5430757
> 
> View attachment 5430754
> 
> View attachment 5430756
> 
> View attachment 5430752
> 
> View attachment 5430755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430753
> 
> View attachment 5430756


beautiful stones, TE is my favorite out of these 4. What about MOP?


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> 20 motif sub-family.
> This is an addiction  when my mum saw this she asked me: "So, which colour is next, huh?"
> View attachment 5430757
> 
> View attachment 5430754
> 
> View attachment 5430756
> 
> View attachment 5430752
> 
> View attachment 5430755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430753
> 
> View attachment 5430756


Beautiful collection.  I vote a happy color next... MOP or blue agate!


----------



## Ylesiya

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beautiful fam! That RG hammered 20 motif in particular has my


Thank you  I see you eyeing it as well! This is actually a fantastic piece, very low maintenance and looks gorgeous when worn! Highly recommended for sure! 



rosebean said:


> beautiful stones, TE is my favorite out of these 4. What about MOP?


Thank you! So far everyone who has seen this TE was fascinated with the stone selection on this piece and I feel I am so lucky that I managed to grab it even though it was totally unplanned. 
I have MOP 10 already, do you think adding 20 would be too much? I nearly pulled the trigger recently but then remembered I am on a ban island  and also this Seoul RG MOP Guilloche is keeping me awake at night!



BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful collection.  I vote a happy color next... MOP or blue agate!



Do you think it will be too much of MOP after already having MOP 10? I am eyeing blue agate and saw two 20 motif pieces already but both of them I did not like very much as the stones were visibly mismatched. The other day they had a nice BA 10 at the store and it was just perfect but I realised I am a 20 girl after all...
My dream is 20 motif carnelian RG guilloche to complete my set but our stores never had any replenishments for it (I think the whole Singapore only had 2 pieces!) and I never saw it online for sale as well. Sigh.
I am also eyeing chalcedony but have not made up my mind yet


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you  I see you eyeing it as well! This is actually a fantastic piece, very low maintenance and looks gorgeous when worn! Highly recommended for sure!
> 
> 
> Thank you! So far everyone who has seen this TE was fascinated with the stone selection on this piece and I feel I am so lucky that I managed to grab it even though it was totally unplanned.
> I have MOP 10 already, do you think adding 20 would be too much? I nearly pulled the trigger recently but then remembered I am on a ban island  and also this Seoul RG MOP Guilloche is keeping me awake at night!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it will be too much of MOP after already having MOP 10? I am eyeing blue agate and saw two 20 motif pieces already but both of them I did not like very much as the stones were visibly mismatched. The other day they had a nice BA 10 at the store and it was just perfect but I realised I am a 20 girl after all...
> My dream is 20 motif carnelian RG guilloche to complete my set but our stores never had any replenishments for it (I think the whole Singapore only had 2 pieces!) and I never saw it online for sale as well. Sigh.
> I am also eyeing chalcedony but have not made up my mind yet
> View attachment 5431309


I think a MOP 20 is stunning and definitely not too similar to a 10.  They are very different looks.  MOP is also very different than a “color” such as onyx or carnelian or even blue agate.  

MOP glows against the skin.  It’s beautiful.


----------



## eletons

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you  I see you eyeing it as well! This is actually a fantastic piece, very low maintenance and looks gorgeous when worn! Highly recommended for sure!
> 
> 
> Thank you! So far everyone who has seen this TE was fascinated with the stone selection on this piece and I feel I am so lucky that I managed to grab it even though it was totally unplanned.
> I have MOP 10 already, do you think adding 20 would be too much? I nearly pulled the trigger recently but then remembered I am on a ban island  and also this Seoul RG MOP Guilloche is keeping me awake at nigh
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it will be too much of MOP after already having MOP 10? I am eyeing blue agate and saw two 20 motif pieces already but both of them I did not like very much as the stones were visibly mismatched. The other day they had a nice BA 10 at the store and it was just perfect but I realised I am a 20 girl after all...
> My dream is 20 motif carnelian RG guilloche to complete my set but our stores never had any replenishments for it (I think the whole Singapore only had 2 pieces!) and I never saw it online for sale as well. Sigh.
> I am also eyeing chalcedony but have not made up my mind yet
> View attachment 5431309




I was thinking about mentioning chalcedony and you posted it. I vote chalcedony.


----------



## eternallove4bag

@Ylesiya The low maintenance part is what makes the RG hammered 20 motif so appealing to me! I can’t wait to see which stone you add next. BA would be fabulous btw!


----------



## Happyish

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you  I see you eyeing it as well! This is actually a fantastic piece, very low maintenance and looks gorgeous when worn! Highly recommended for sure!
> 
> 
> Thank you! So far everyone who has seen this TE was fascinated with the stone selection on this piece and I feel I am so lucky that I managed to grab it even though it was totally unplanned.
> I have MOP 10 already, do you think adding 20 would be too much? I nearly pulled the trigger recently but then remembered I am on a ban island  and also this Seoul RG MOP Guilloche is keeping me awake at night!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it will be too much of MOP after already having MOP 10? I am eyeing blue agate and saw two 20 motif pieces already but both of them I did not like very much as the stones were visibly mismatched. The other day they had a nice BA 10 at the store and it was just perfect but I realised I am a 20 girl after all...
> My dream is 20 motif carnelian RG guilloche to complete my set but our stores never had any replenishments for it (I think the whole Singapore only had 2 pieces!) and I never saw it online for sale as well. Sigh.
> I am also eyeing chalcedony but have not made up my mind yet
> View attachment 5431309


If that's what your heart desires, why don't you see if your SA can locate the carnelian/guilloche for you?


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> I think a MOP 20 is stunning and definitely not too similar to a 10.  They are very different looks.  MOP is also very different than a “color” such as onyx or carnelian or even blue agate.
> 
> MOP glows against the skin.  It’s beautiful.



I totally agree it's beautiful and I love my 10 as well. I nearly pulled the trigger on 20 MOP recently but had to restrain myself due to ban island for a while  



eletons said:


> I was thinking about mentioning chalcedony and you posted it. I vote chalcedony.



I love the soft lavender look! I think it's definitely on the list for the future  



eternallove4bag said:


> @Ylesiya The low maintenance part is what makes the RG hammered 20 motif so appealing to me! I can’t wait to see which stone you add next. BA would be fabulous btw!



Yes it's carefree and beautiful at the same time. I always freak out about the fingerprints on my other jewellery - it drives me nuts sometimes. Feels like onyx and carnelian just magnify everything that falls on them but I still love them no matter what  still this hammered beauty was one of my best purchases ever so I highly recommend it! 
For the next one I am contemplating between chalcedony, BA or MOP... MOP is easier to get and a nice chalcedony or well matched BA is quite rare, so I guess I'll have to see what comes in first..



Happyish said:


> If that's what your heart desires, why don't you see if your SA can locate the carnelian/guilloche for you?


Already asked - so far the only answer was that there was no replenishment and it's unavailable. She's a boutique manager assistant and currently in HQ in Paris so I am inclined to believe, sadly.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Ylesiya said:


> 20 motif sub-family.
> This is an addiction  when my mum saw this she asked me: "So, which colour is next, huh?"
> View attachment 5430757


After seeing your amazing TE,  while waiting for my original birthday present (which is now in quarantine), I decided to be a good wife and bought (on behalf of my husband), a "tide me over" present ... here she is - the only piece left in HK(??).

The TE is light golden honey yellow (and less woody looking). I will share my original present once it is released from quarantine - or maybe that piece will be for Xmas ...


----------



## Lien

Gorgeous!!
  


Stardust Andromeda said:


> After seeing your amazing TE,  while waiting for my original birthday present (which is now in quarantine), I decided to be a good wife and bought (on behalf of my husband), a "tide me over" present ... here she is - the only piece left in HK(??).
> 
> The TE is light golden honey yellow (and less woody looking). I will share my original present once it is released from quarantine - or maybe that piece will be for Xmas ...
> 
> View attachment 5433692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433697


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> After seeing your amazing TE,  while waiting for my original birthday present (which is now in quarantine), I decided to be a good wife and bought (on behalf of my husband), a "tide me over" present ... here she is - the only piece left in HK(??).
> 
> The TE is light golden honey yellow (and less woody looking). I will share my original present once it is released from quarantine - or maybe that piece will be for Xmas ...
> 
> View attachment 5433692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433697


What a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday, I hope you had a special day. TE is such a special stone, and I am so thrilled for you that you found one with such beautiful golden motifs.


----------



## glamourbag

Stardust Andromeda said:


> After seeing your amazing TE,  while waiting for my original birthday present (which is now in quarantine), I decided to be a good wife and bought (on behalf of my husband), a "tide me over" present ... here she is - the only piece left in HK(??).
> 
> The TE is light golden honey yellow (and less woody looking). I will share my original present once it is released from quarantine - or maybe that piece will be for Xmas ...
> 
> View attachment 5433692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433697


Happy Birthday! What a beautiful piece to bring home and enjoy while you wait for your other exciting item and hopefully long into the future!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Stardust Andromeda said:


> After seeing your amazing TE,  while waiting for my original birthday present (which is now in quarantine), I decided to be a good wife and bought (on behalf of my husband), a "tide me over" present ... here she is - the only piece left in HK(??).
> 
> The TE is light golden honey yellow (and less woody looking). I will share my original present once it is released from quarantine - or maybe that piece will be for Xmas ...
> 
> View attachment 5433692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433697


Happy birthday! What a glorious gift to commemorate your special day.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Lien said:


> Gorgeous!!





nicole0612 said:


> What a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday, I hope you had a special day. TE is such a special stone, and I am so thrilled for you that you found one with such beautiful golden motifs.





glamourbag said:


> Happy Birthday! What a beautiful piece to bring home and enjoy while you wait for your other exciting item and hopefully long into the future!





eternallove4bag said:


> Happy birthday! What a glorious gift to commemorate your special day.


Thank you! I am happy to have found this particular TE 10M as she looks like summer - all golden and sunny. xoxo


----------



## vivii

rhyvin said:


> Mom recently gifted me her lapis and jade
> 
> View attachment 4825760


What year are your jade pieces from? I wish vca still produced jade, beautiful !!!!


----------



## rhyvin

vivii said:


> What year are your jade pieces from? I wish vca still produced jade, beautiful !!!!


I have no clue and didn’t ask before my parents passed- they were a gift from my dad. The serial starts with BL though!


----------



## snnysmm

While waiting for my new jewelry box to arrive, I decided to take out all my pieces to put away the VCA boxes and certificates.  Thank you all for the suggestions!

My new additions this year were the blue agate set and the TE 5 motif.  TE, while beautiful in real life, is impossible to photograph.  That and someone without an eye for photography is a bad combination!  Looking at this, I think I am done until next year, when I hope to purchase a 20 motif in MOP.  Once I purchase a 20 motif, I am hoping to be move on to Frivole and other collections.  I wanted to create a wearable, but a cohesive collection, so if you think anything is missing (or unnecessary), I’d appreciate your thoughts!

Of the pieces, my rabbit clip gives me the most joy when I look at it.  I struggle to wear it as a brooch, but a rabbit has meaning to me so I will never let this go.  Plus I love TE and unbeknownst to me, I have a TE set!


----------



## rijanne

Ylesiya said:


> 20 motif sub-family.
> This is an addiction  when my mum saw this she asked me: "So, which colour is next, huh?"
> View attachment 5430757
> 
> View attachment 5430754
> 
> View attachment 5430756
> 
> View attachment 5430752
> 
> View attachment 5430755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430753
> 
> View attachment 5430756


this is amazing!!!


----------



## rosebean

cyoo1234 said:


> While waiting for my new jewelry box to arrive, I decided to take out all my pieces to put away the VCA boxes and certificates.  Thank you all for the suggestions!
> 
> My new additions this year were the blue agate set and the TE 5 motif.  TE, while beautiful in real life, is impossible to photograph.  That and someone without an eye for photography is a bad combination!  Looking at this, I think I am done until next year, when I hope to purchase a 20 motif in MOP.  Once I purchase a 20 motif, I am hoping to be move on to Frivole and other collections.  I wanted to create a wearable, but a cohesive collection, so if you think anything is missing (or unnecessary), I’d appreciate your thoughts!
> 
> Of the pieces, my rabbit clip gives me the most joy when I look at it.  I struggle to wear it as a brooch, but a rabbit has meaning to me so I will never let this go.  Plus I love TE and unbeknownst to me, I have a TE set!
> 
> View attachment 5440042


What a beating collection!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Last weekend, I was cleaning my collection and wondering if there was an efficient way to store my collection ... This is my oddest idea to date - not my entire collection but close enough. I could not stop laughing - at myself.


----------



## eletons

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Last weekend, I was cleaning my collection and wondering if there was an efficient way to store my collection ... This is my oddest idea to date - not my entire collection but close enough. I could not stop laughing - at myself.
> 
> View attachment 5440532


I have a suggestion if I may.
Normally garments are not supposed to store in plastic bags. I know the stones are not garments but for MOP, they need moisture(not water) just like pearls. I understand that it's easier to take them out knowing which piece is which but I think it's better for your VCA in a long run if you store them in tissue paper, the kind of paper that wraps garments. Normally fashion boutiques have that. You can also buy it in stationary stores.


----------



## glamourbag

eletons said:


> I have a suggestion if I may.
> Normally garments are not supposed to store in plastic bags. I know the stones are not garments but for MOP, they need moisture(not water) just like pearls. I understand that it's easier to take them out knowing which piece is which but I think it's better for your VCA in a long run if you store them in tissue paper, the kind of paper that wraps garments. Normally fashion boutiques have that. You can also buy it in stationary stores.


And @Stardust Andromeda  if I can add to that (great points re: MOP and breathing @eletons ) if you do decide to use tissue it is worth investing in acid free archival tissue paper. This paper is free from any damaging treatments, chemicals, dyes etc. which over time can release or seep. It is what is used in museums and by preservationists. You can find it at an archival store and there are places on line where you can order it. This is the ONLY tissue I use to wrap my bags in.


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> While waiting for my new jewelry box to arrive, I decided to take out all my pieces to put away the VCA boxes and certificates.  Thank you all for the suggestions!
> 
> My new additions this year were the blue agate set and the TE 5 motif.  TE, while beautiful in real life, is impossible to photograph.  That and someone without an eye for photography is a bad combination!  Looking at this, I think I am done until next year, when I hope to purchase a 20 motif in MOP.  Once I purchase a 20 motif, I am hoping to be move on to Frivole and other collections.  I wanted to create a wearable, but a cohesive collection, so if you think anything is missing (or unnecessary), I’d appreciate your thoughts!
> 
> Of the pieces, my rabbit clip gives me the most joy when I look at it.  I struggle to wear it as a brooch, but a rabbit has meaning to me so I will never let this go.  Plus I love TE and unbeknownst to me, I have a TE set!
> 
> View attachment 5440042


Your collection is gorgoeous and so well matched!
Your bunny is super cute, the TE contrasts so well with his fluffy tail.

You can wear your bunny using your Magic chain.  He might do cart-wheels and flip (my Panda is very active    ) so to keep your bunny at attention, you can purchase the silicon earring stoppers and put one on each pin.  That worked for me, and my panda no longer flips when I wear him a the bottom of my 20.

Also, when you get your MOP 20, you can hang your bunny at the bottom or on the side.  He will look really cute on the side.  He will pop against all the MOP motifs and still match due to his fluffy tail.  As FYI, this side position on my WG MOP 20 is the position I use the most with my panda.

I am so excited for you to get your new jewelry box!  You'll have fun deciding what cubby hole to place your pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

@cyoo1234 I also want to mention... I see you have a VA MOP pendant, so I assume you wear short necklaces.
I think the bunny looks super cute worn short.  You can purchase the short Trace Chain and wear it that way as well.

If you wear him on a short chain, he will not do cart-wheels and flip as he is laying against skin vs. when you wear him on a long chain, he is hanging and floating, so he can be very active.    

That's another big plus for wearing him on a short chain; he will lay flat against your chest.  I think the animal clips look super cute on a short chain; it's too bad I don't wear short necklaces, but I think the look is super cute!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> @cyoo1234 I also want to mention... I see you have a VA MOP pendant, so I assume you wear short necklaces.
> I think the bunny looks super cute worn short.  You can purchase the short Trace Chain and wear it that way as well.
> 
> If you wear him on a short chain, he will not do cart-wheels and flip as he is laying against skin vs. when you wear him on a long chain, he is hanging and floating, so he can be very active.
> 
> That's another big plus for wearing him on a short chain; he will flat against your chest.  I think the animal clips look super cute on a short chain; it's too bad I don't wear short necklaces, but I think the look is super cute!



Thank you for your suggestions!

It’s funny you mention the chain.  While I was doing organizing, I found a necklace I forgot I had.  It is a matching necklace I got with my mom, but I grew out of the chain.  I wanted to buy another chain for it, so I wanted to go and take a look at VCA’s.  Now I’ll bring my rabbit with me too!

I love that for me, each jewelry has meaning and is associated with something, but the caveat for me is that I can’t seem to let go of the pieces I don’t wear as much.

I sometimes feel like I am “growing out” of the VA MOP pendant.  This is not a piece I see myself wearing few years down the road.  I want the pave pendant instead!  Plus once I get my 20 motif, I wonder if it will become redundant.  BUT… this is my first piece.  My husband (then boyfriend) got it for me and it is what got me into VCA.  So I don’t want to let it go… but in theory, I could re-home this piece and use it towards another piece… like the 20 motif or even the chain!  first world problems?  Lol.


----------



## snnysmm

rosebean said:


> What a beating collection!



Thank you!!


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions!
> 
> It’s funny you mention the chain.  While I was doing organizing, I found a necklace I forgot I had.  It is a matching necklace I got with my mom, but I grew out of the chain.  I wanted to buy another chain for it, so I wanted to go and take a look at VCA’s.  Now I’ll bring my rabbit with me too!
> 
> I love that for me, each jewelry has meaning and is associated with something, but the caveat for me is that I can’t seem to let go of the pieces I don’t wear as much.
> 
> I sometimes feel like I am “growing out” of the VA MOP pendant.  This is not a piece I see myself wearing few years down the road.  I want the pave pendant instead!  Plus once I get my 20 motif, I wonder if it will become redundant.  BUT… this is my first piece.  My husband (then boyfriend) got it for me and it is what got me into VCA.  So I don’t want to let it go… but in theory, I could re-home this piece and use it towards another piece… like the 20 motif or even the chain!  first world problems?  Lol.


I completely understand and can relate with your thoughts.  If I may make some comments...

I think you should keep your VA MOP pendant.  If I wore short pendants, I would absolutely layer the VA MOP pendant with a VA MOP 20.  I think a single VA MOP pendant is a bit youthful, but the VA MOP pendant with a 20 is beautiful together; a gorgeous simple layering effect.

On getting the VA pave pendant...
I completely agree with your thoughts on outgrowing the VA MOP pendant.  Some think of VA pendants as a starter piece.
However, before you sell it and replace it with the VA pave pendant, think hard about why you feel you will outgrow the VA MOP.  My gut says it is not because the stone is MOP.  Rather, my gut says it is because of the size.  The VA pendant is a tiny pendant, and my gut says the lack of presence is what you feel is missing.  If yes, that same size little VA pendant, with a few diamonds sprinkled on it, will not significantly change the look.  It would be a waste to get that pave pendant only to outgrow it again, which I personally think you will.

Which brings me back full circle to keeping the pendant...
I think the pendant is a nice accent with the MOP 20, a perfect match.  Even if you do not like to wear the pendant with the 20, I would still keep it.

I am in general not a sentimental person.  For jewelry, I have gotten rid of all my YG pieces and other many other pieces I no longer wear.  Keeping unworn items is a false economy.  It looks like a lot, but it's clutter, so I have no problems getting rid of those pieces.

However, there are a few pieces I have kept but never wear.  My then boyfriend (now husband) knew I loved pearls.  When we were dating, his first present Christmas present to me was a pearl pendant.  I wore it all the time.  I, of course, outgrew the pendant, but I still have it.  I keep it because it gives me an ear-to-ear grin when I think of when he gave it to me.  It makes me smile now as I type this, and it warms my soul.  I will never sell it nor give it away.  There are a few other pieces that fall into this category with special meaning, and these pieces I keep.

I think you should keep your VA MOP pendant.  It is sunk cost, and the few thousand dollars you will get for it will not offset the beautiful memory associated with this piece.  On the contrary, the few thousand you get for selling it will not make a dent in the long run when you purchase any future jewelry (e.g. you would have forgotten about it as you don't really need this cash to buy something else).  However, once you sell this piece, the tangible memory is lost forever.

It was your first VCA piece given to you by your husband.  You still love VCA.
I vote keep it.  Not everything is about cash value; tangible memories are priceless.

Just my two cents to share my thoughts.  I hope this was helpful.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I completely understand and can relate with your thoughts.  If I may make some comments...
> 
> I think you should keep your VA MOP pendant.  If I wore short pendants, I would absolutely layer the VA MOP pendant with a VA MOP 20.  I think a single VA MOP pendant is a bit youthful, but the VA MOP pendant with a 20 is beautiful together; a gorgeous simple layering effect.
> 
> On getting the VA pave pendant...
> I completely agree with your thoughts on outgrowing the VA MOP pendant.  Some think of VA pendants as a starter piece.
> However, before you sell it and replace it with the VA pave pendant, think hard about why you feel you will outgrow the VA MOP.  My gut says it is not because the stone is MOP.  Rather, my gut says it is because of the size.  The VA pendant is a tiny pendant, and my gut says the lack of presence is what you feel is missing.  If yes, that same size little VA pendant, with a few diamonds sprinkled on it, will not significantly change the look.  It would be a waste to get that pave pendant only to outgrow it again, which I personally think you will.
> 
> Which brings me back full circle to keeping the pendant...
> I think the pendant is a nice accent with the MOP 20, a perfect match.  Even if you do not like to wear the pendant with the 20, I would still keep it.
> 
> I am in general not a sentimental person.  For jewelry, I have gotten rid of all my YG pieces and other many other pieces I no longer wear.  Keeping unworn items is a false economy.  It looks like a lot, but it's clutter, so I have no problems getting rid of those pieces.
> 
> However, there are a few pieces I have kept but never wear.  My then boyfriend (now husband) knew I loved pearls.  When we were dating, his first present Christmas present to me was a pearl pendant.  I wore it all the time.  I, of course, outgrew the pendant, but I still have it.  I keep it because it gives me an ear-to-ear grin when I think of when he gave it to me.  It makes me smile now as I type this, and it warms my soul.  I will never sell it nor give it away.  There are a few other pieces that fall into this category with special meaning, and these pieces I keep.
> 
> I think you should keep your VA MOP pendant.  It is sunk cost, and the few thousand dollars you will get for it will not offset the beautiful memory associated with this piece.  On the contrary, the few thousand you get for selling it will not make a dent in the long run when you purchase any future jewelry (e.g. you would have forgotten about it as you don't really need this cash to buy something else).  However, once you sell this piece, the tangible memory is lost forever.
> 
> It was your first VCA piece given to you by your husband.  You still love VCA.
> I vote keep it.  Not everything is about cash value; tangible memories are priceless.
> 
> Just my two cents to share my thoughts.  I hope this was helpful.



Yes, that is exactly why I think I am outgrowing it.  I feel that the VA pendants don’t have enough presence on me.  I want to dress minimally and I want my jewelry to make a statement.  That’s what I’ve learned about me this year.  Plus jewelry is just so much fun!

I am leaning towards keeping it.  I will probably give it to my daughter one day.  This baby… she is not even a year old yet and already has VCA!


----------



## littlecollector

I’ve been admiring VCA pieces for years from afar. Recently, my mother-in-law bought me 2 gorgeous pieces as wedding presents. They are the frivolous earrings in small and gold alhambra diamond pendant necklace. It feels like a dream come true.


----------



## tenshix

littlecollector said:


> I’ve been admiring VCA pieces for years from afar. Recently, my mother-in-law bought me 2 gorgeous pieces as wedding presents. They are the frivolous earrings in small and gold alhambra diamond pendant necklace. It feels like a dream come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573535
> 
> View attachment 5573536



Congratulations on your wedding and how sweet of your MIL! They’re beautiful classic pieces, enjoy in great health!


----------



## littlecollector

Thank you 


tenshix said:


> Congratulations on your wedding and how sweet of your MIL! They’re beautiful classic pieces, enjoy in great health!


----------



## Ylesiya

Bracelet sub-family portrait with two newest ones being Pure MOP and onyx pieces


----------



## Guesswho

Ylesiya said:


> Bracelet sub-family portrait with two newest ones being Pure MOP and onyx pieces
> View attachment 5580073
> 
> View attachment 5580074


What a beautiful collection! I noticed that you have both the hammered and guilloche.  Do you find them to be different enough to have both?  Which one do you like more?  If you could only get one, which one would you choose?


----------



## Ylesiya

Guesswho said:


> What a beautiful collection! I noticed that you have both the hammered and guilloche.  Do you find them to be different enough to have both?  Which one do you like more?  If you could only get one, which one would you choose?



Yes I find them different enough... Guilloche is YG and hammered is RG by the way. 

1) Hammered: super easy to wear, no need to worry about scratches but it looks quite muted due to the design. Rather lightweight as well. At the moment I stack it with the onyx bracelet as they are both prone to scratches and I just can put them on and go. I don't wear my designer jewellery 24/7 as I am particular about the maintenance.

2) Guilloche: I don't stack it and only wear it as a standalone piece. It is very beautiful and the guilloche pattern is stunning in the sun. It is also heavier than the hammered bracelet. Definitely a statement piece of jewellery which attracts attention.

I don't know which one I would choose to be honest as the ways I use them are different. Probably if it was only one it would be hammered as its 
a) cheaper retail
b) more everyday piece
c) worry free when you wear and/or stack it.

But historically I bought guilloche first


----------



## Guesswho

Ylesiya said:


> Yes I find them different enough... Guilloche is YG and hammered is RG by the way.
> 
> 1) Hammered: super easy to wear, no need to worry about scratches but it looks quite muted due to the design. Rather lightweight as well. At the moment I stack it with the onyx bracelet as they are both prone to scratches and I just can put them on and go. I don't wear my designer jewellery 24/7 as I am particular about the maintenance.
> 
> 2) Guilloche: I don't stack it and only wear it as a standalone piece. It is very beautiful and the guilloche pattern is stunning in the sun. It is also heavier than the hammered bracelet. Definitely a statement piece of jewellery which attracts attention.
> 
> I don't know which one I would choose to be honest as the ways I use them are different. Probably if it was only one it would be hammered as its
> a) cheaper retail
> b) more everyday piece
> c) worry free when you wear and/or stack it.
> 
> But historically I bought guilloche first


Thanks for the reply.  I have the hammered gold.  Need to get a Guilloche now


----------



## EpiFanatic

W





littlecollector said:


> I’ve been admiring VCA pieces for years from afar. Recently, my mother-in-law bought me 2 gorgeous pieces as wedding presents. They are the frivolous earrings in small and gold alhambra diamond pendant necklace. It feels like a dream come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573535
> 
> View attachment 5573536


What a lovely thoughtful MIL you have. The earrings and pendant go perfectly together and can be worn separately as well. You are very fortunate.


----------



## floridamama

Recently added two new pieces to my collection ~ large gold frivole earrings and pave white gold frivole ring - I love this collection so much.  Any suggestions what I am missing and would add nicely to my humble collection would be so appreciated ❤️


----------



## glitzgal97

floridamama said:


> Recently added two new pieces to my collection ~ large gold frivole earrings and pave white gold frivole ring - I love this collection so much.  Any suggestions what I am missing and would add nicely to my humble collection would be so appreciated ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5583075


love!!!!  What about a clover braclet???


----------



## rosebean

floridamama said:


> Recently added two new pieces to my collection ~ large gold frivole earrings and pave white gold frivole ring - I love this collection so much.  Any suggestions what I am missing and would add nicely to my humble collection would be so appreciated ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5583075


Love your collection. How about clover bangle, or 20 motif of MOP or GMOP? Either or both will go well with your MOP bracelet or the 3 motif earnings.


----------



## glamourbag

floridamama said:


> Recently added two new pieces to my collection ~ large gold frivole earrings and pave white gold frivole ring - I love this collection so much.  Any suggestions what I am missing and would add nicely to my humble collection would be so appreciated ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5583075


In addition to others' suggestions, what about a Frivole necklace in either white pave or yellow gold to go with your other pieces?


----------



## eternallove4bag

floridamama said:


> Recently added two new pieces to my collection ~ large gold frivole earrings and pave white gold frivole ring - I love this collection so much.  Any suggestions what I am missing and would add nicely to my humble collection would be so appreciated ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5583075


First of all congrats on curating such a wonderful collection. I love EVERY piece you have @floridamama
In terms of suggestions for future additions, my vote for ANY or ALL  of the below:
- Frivole bangle in YG to match your beautiful earrings.
- Frivole pave earrings in WG to match your   Frivole BTF ring in WG.
- One or two Perlee bracelets like the perlee clover or single row with either signature or D’or bracelets. I suggested this because you already have two 5 motif Alhambra bracelets so perlee bracelets could be worn solo or stacked with the 5 motifs.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> First of all congrats on curating such a wonderful collection. I love EVERY piece you have @floridamama
> In terms of suggestions for future additions, my vote for either of the below:
> - Frivole bangle in YG to match your beautiful earrings.
> - Frivole pave earrings in WG to match your   Frivole BTF ring in WG.
> - One or two Perlee bracelets like the perlee clover or single row with either signature or D’or bracelets. I suggested this because you already have two 5 motif Alhambra bracelets so perlee bracelets could be worn solo or stacked with the 5 motifs.


OMGGGGG I didnt think of the YG Frivole bangle! If I was a yellow gold gal..... Good suggestion!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> OMGGGGG I didnt think of the YG Frivole bangle! If I was a yellow gold gal..... Good suggestion!


Yay! The moment I saw those gorgeous Frivole earrings in YG, the Frivole bracelet came to mind. See? This is how things add up so fast


----------



## Liz86000

cyoo1234 said:


> While waiting for my new jewelry box to arrive, I decided to take out all my pieces to put away the VCA boxes and certificates.  Thank you all for the suggestions!
> 
> My new additions this year were the blue agate set and the TE 5 motif.  TE, while beautiful in real life, is impossible to photograph.  That and someone without an eye for photography is a bad combination!  Looking at this, I think I am done until next year, when I hope to purchase a 20 motif in MOP.  Once I purchase a 20 motif, I am hoping to be move on to Frivole and other collections.  I wanted to create a wearable, but a cohesive collection, so if you think anything is missing (or unnecessary), I’d appreciate your thoughts!
> 
> Of the pieces, my rabbit clip gives me the most joy when I look at it.  I struggle to wear it as a brooch, but a rabbit has meaning to me so I will never let this go.  Plus I love TE and unbeknownst to me, I have a TE set!
> 
> View attachment 5440042


Soooo beautiful ! You have exactly the bracelets I would like to have ! I've just bought my first VCA piece recently, the mother of pearl bracelet and I will had the pendant very soon I think, but the tiger's eye and the blue agate are absolutely gorgeous as well.


----------



## Liz86000

Minich said:


> Well - @Glitterbomb is a tough act to follow but here goes
> 
> Huge jewelry lover over here! Grew up surrounded by jewelry of all kinds and adore the beauty and femininity of VCA pieces, but never dabbled for some reason.
> 
> I finally started collecting VCA this year and focused first on building my everyday base collection, which is complete (for now!). Lots of black in my wardrobe (yay NYC!), and I like coordinated sets, but now it’s time to start branching out and having some fun! The empty spot is reserved for the RG Frivole pave earrings and necklace with the pink sapphire center, which are on their way  Who knows what will come next?
> 
> The VCA slope is verrrrry slippery! Thank you all for sharing your incredible collections and deep knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 5426869


Such a beautiful collection ! I'm sooo jealous of your grey mother of pearl, it's stunning. And by the way, thank you for sharing your link for the jewelry box, I was looking for one like this for a while !


----------



## floridamama

glamourbag said:


> In addition to others' suggestions, what about a Frivole necklace in either white pave or yellow gold to go with your other pieces?


I would have done the white gold if it was in a large size in a heartbeat- I’m thinking about yellow gold large pave frivole ….it was beautiful and so sparkly when I tried it on


----------



## floridamama

eternallove4bag said:


> First of all congrats on curating such a wonderful collection. I love EVERY piece you have @floridamama
> In terms of suggestions for future additions, my vote for ANY or ALL  of the below:
> - Frivole bangle in YG to match your beautiful earrings.
> - Frivole pave earrings in WG to match your   Frivole BTF ring in WG.
> - One or two Perlee bracelets like the perlee clover or single row with either signature or D’or bracelets. I suggested this because you already have two 5 motif Alhambra bracelets so perlee bracelets could be worn solo or stacked with the 5 motifs.


Thank you! It’s a huge compliment coming from one of our VCA jewelry stars! 
The frivole bangle is divine! But if I have to choose I think the clover bangle is at the top of my wishlist , it just seems more wearable than the frivole bracelet. I would be able to wear it with all my yellow gold pieces without thinking if it matches or pairs well with another VCA jewelry piece


----------



## glamourbag

floridamama said:


> I would have done the white gold if it was in a large size in a heartbeat- I’m thinking about yellow gold large pave frivole ….it was beautiful and so sparkly when I tried it on


I tried that the other day too. Perhaps it will come in wg soon You could do the large yellow because you have the yellow frivole.


----------



## BigAkoya

floridamama said:


> Recently added two new pieces to my collection ~ large gold frivole earrings and pave white gold frivole ring - I love this collection so much.  Any suggestions what I am missing and would add nicely to my humble collection would be so appreciated ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5583075


Congratulations to you!  You have beautiful pieces.
You have receieved many great suggestions, and I'll add mine.  I agree with those who said get a Clover bangle or a MOP 20.

I think a Clover bangle is very versatile, and you can can wear it with your other pieces.
I assume since you purchased the WG Frivole BTF ring, you mix metals.  If yes, I think the Clover bangle goes much better with the Frivole ring vs a 5 motif or the Frivole bangle (I am not a fan of the Frivole bangle; too many flowers, too much gold, looks messy to me, but that's just me).

That said, as much as I love the Clover bangle, for me... I would get a MOP 20 for your next piece.  Bracelets for me are nice to have, but my priorities are rings and long necklaces.  If all I wore was a big ring and long necklace, that would do it for me! Bracelets are more supporting characters for me.

I think a MOP 20 would be amazing... You can wear your MOP 20 with many of your others pieces as well.  I see you have the Magic long necklace, so you do like long necklaces.

To me, the MOP 20 pops and makes a statement more so than the Clover.  The Clover is a work of art, it's beautiful, but it's really just a thin bangle.  You often see people stack the Clover bangle because it's a bit simple on its own, not a lot of punch (I think I need a second Clover for this reason).  People stack because that single piece is lacking and they want more presence.  The MOP 20 is a statement necklace, and a YG MOP 20 just glows!  No need to stack or layer the 20!  It stands on its own.

I have both the WG MOP 20 and the WG Clover.  While I love love love the Clover and it's beauty, the MOP 20 would be the piece I would choose if I could have only one VCA piece and even if they were all priced equally.  I know the Clover costs more than the MOP 20, and many people see that piece as the HG, but I still love a MOP 20 as THE piece for me.

I think if you wear long necklaces, the MOP 20 is the bomb, and you have so many other pieces that go with it.
If you are more a bracelet person, then go with the Clover. 

If you can buy two pieces, then MOP 20 and Clover would be my vote.  Both will go beautifully with your other gorgeous pieces.
Just my two cents.
Good luck to you!  By the way, I love your three motif earrings... I love that combo of stones.


----------



## snnysmm

Liz86000 said:


> Soooo beautiful ! You have exactly the bracelets I would like to have ! I've just bought my first VCA piece recently, the mother of pearl bracelet and I will had the pendant very soon I think, but the tiger's eye and the blue agate are absolutely gorgeous as well.


Thank you so much!  I hope you do get the tiger eye and blue agate bracelets!  I have been wearing my blue agate non-stop this summer.  It’s the perfect piece and goes well with pretty much everything.  It just pops on your wrist!


----------



## Liz86000

cyoo1234 said:


> Thank you so much!  I hope you do get the tiger eye and blue agate bracelets!  I have been wearing my blue agate non-stop this summer.  It’s the perfect piece and goes well with pretty much everything.  It just pops on your wrist!


I bet ! I saw you also had the Magic pendant in blue Agathe. Would you say it is easy to wear as an everyday piece ?


----------



## eternallove4bag

floridamama said:


> Thank you! It’s a huge compliment coming from one of our VCA jewelry stars!
> The frivole bangle is divine! But if I have to choose I think the clover bangle is at the top of my wishlist , it just seems more wearable than the frivole bracelet. I would be able to wear it with all my yellow gold pieces without thinking if it matches or pairs well with another VCA jewelry piece


Thank you so much for your kind words @floridamama I love love love the perlee clover bracelet. I am a huge fan of the perlee line and feel the perlee clover bracelet is quintessential VCA. And you are absolutely right, it goes with everything! That’s another thing I do love about VCA. Their different pieces can coordinate so well together. Can’t wait to see your action pics once you get the beauty.


----------



## snnysmm

Liz86000 said:


> I bet ! I saw you also had the Magic pendant in blue Agathe. Would you say it is easy to wear as an everyday piece ?


I love my magic pendant.  It is so versatile because you can wear it three different lengths, though I don’t wear it at its longest length.  It is not an everyday piece for me with the magic motif because it is way more “in your face” than the bracelet especially with the blue color lol.

BUT… because the pendant comes off the chain, you can wear the chain with other pieces like my bunny clip (@chiaoapple @etoupebirkin and @BigAkoya are inspos for this).  I am thinking of adding a zodiac pendant next so I can wear it with the chain also.

If you like long necklaces, I think you should try it out.  Since you said you are thinking of getting a MOP VA pendant, maybe you can try it in magic size also!  Lol


----------



## Liz86000

cyoo1234 said:


> I love my magic pendant.  It is so versatile because you can wear it three different lengths, though I don’t wear it at its longest length.  It is not an everyday piece for me with the magic motif because it is way more “in your face” than the bracelet especially with the blue color lol.
> 
> BUT… because the pendant comes off the chain, you can wear the chain with other pieces like my bunny clip (@chiaoapple @etoupebirkin and @BigAkoya are inspos for this).  I am thinking of adding a zodiac pendant next so I can wear it with the chain also.
> 
> If you like long necklaces, I think you should try it out.  Since you said you are thinking of getting a MOP VA pendant, maybe you can try it in magic size also!  Lol


Indeed ! I hope I will be able to try the MOP in the magic size as well, to be able to compare with the Vintage size.
If you could maybe post some pictures of the three different ways to wear the magic pendant, it would be great ! But in any case, thank you very much anyway for answering me.


----------



## snnysmm

Liz86000 said:


> Indeed ! I hope I will be able to try the MOP in the magic size as well, to be able to compare with the Vintage size.
> If you could maybe post some pictures of the three different ways to wear the magic pendant, it would be great ! But in any case, thank you very much anyway for answering me.



No problem!  Oh gosh, I am traveling and don’t have my magic with me, but here is a picture of me wearing my magic pendant at its longest length veryyyyyyyyyyy casually lol.  For reference, I am 5’4.

Also, if you go on the website and click on magic pendants, they model the different ways of wearing them.









						Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif - VCARP6LA00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif, 18K yellow gold, blue agate.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## Liz86000

cyoo1234 said:


> No problem!  Oh gosh, I am traveling and don’t have my magic with me, but here is a picture of me wearing my magic pendant at its longest length veryyyyyyyyyyy casually lol.  For reference, I am 5’4.
> 
> Also, if you go on the website and click on magic pendants, they model the different ways of wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif - VCARP6LA00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif, 18K yellow gold, blue agate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584013


Wow, that blue is gorgeous ! And yes, I saw the pictures on the site of course, but it's very nice of you to show it "in real life" for lack of a better word ! Thank you.


----------



## snnysmm

Liz86000 said:


> Wow, that blue is gorgeous ! And yes, I saw the pictures on the site of course, but it's very nice of you to show it "in real life" for lack of a better word ! Thank you.


When I am back, I’ll see if I can take other mod shots, though I am such a newbie.  I am not very good, but it is fun to dress up and wear jewelry anyways! Lol.

I love my blue agate!  Not too light and not too dark.  It is important to me to have sets and it was very important that my blue agate colors match, so I bought the bracelet and the magic together when I saw they matched lol.


----------



## nicole0612

cyoo1234 said:


> No problem!  Oh gosh, I am traveling and don’t have my magic with me, but here is a picture of me wearing my magic pendant at its longest length veryyyyyyyyyyy casually lol.  For reference, I am 5’4.
> 
> Also, if you go on the website and click on magic pendants, they model the different ways of wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif - VCARP6LA00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif, 18K yellow gold, blue agate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584013


This is a gorgeous shade of blue agate!


----------



## Liz86000

cyoo1234 said:


> When I am back, I’ll see if I can take other mod shots, though I am such a newbie.  I am not very good, but it is fun to dress up and wear jewelry anyways! Lol.
> 
> I love my blue agate!  Not too light and not too dark.  It is important to me to have sets and it was very important that my blue agate colors match, so I bought the bracelet and the magic together when I saw they matched lol.


They're beautiful together indeed !


----------



## snnysmm

nicole0612 said:


> This is a gorgeous shade of blue agate!


Thank you so much!


----------



## missie1

cyoo1234 said:


> No problem!  Oh gosh, I am traveling and don’t have my magic with me, but here is a picture of me wearing my magic pendant at its longest length veryyyyyyyyyyy casually lol.  For reference, I am 5’4.
> 
> Also, if you go on the website and click on magic pendants, they model the different ways of wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif - VCARP6LA00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif, 18K yellow gold, blue agate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584013


Love the entire look.


----------



## snnysmm

missie1 said:


> Love the entire look.


Aw thanks so much!!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Thought it was time for a family pic since I completed my yg Alhambra collection. I would only add another piece if vca introduced something in yg Alhambra I HAD to have. For now I have enough pieces to mix and match and don’t crave anything else. I am now focusing on my wg and rg pieces, which are mostly non-Alhambra. I suck at pictures, despite having latest iphone. The stones on malachite and tiger eye are coming out much darker in picture.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Thought it was time for a family pic since I completed my yg Alhambra collection. I would only add another piece if vca introduced something in yg Alhambra I HAD to have. For now I have enough pieces to mix and match and don’t crave anything else. I am now focusing on my wg and rg pieces, which are mostly non-Alhambra. I suck at pictures, despite having latest iphone. The stones on malachite and tiger eye are coming out much darker in picture.
> 
> View attachment 5594522


Your collection is gorgeous!  I especially love the lapis, it's beautiful.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Thought it was time for a family pic since I completed my yg Alhambra collection. I would only add another piece if vca introduced something in yg Alhambra I HAD to have. For now I have enough pieces to mix and match and don’t crave anything else. I am now focusing on my wg and rg pieces, which are mostly non-Alhambra. I suck at pictures, despite having latest iphone. The stones on malachite and tiger eye are coming out much darker in picture.
> 
> View attachment 5594522


Beautiful and well rounded, Lynne! You are lucky to have that lapis!


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Beautiful and well rounded, Lynne! You are lucky to have that lapis!


Agree! I am grateful for my friends who helped me with my lapis and rock crystal!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Thought it was time for a family pic since I completed my yg Alhambra collection. I would only add another piece if vca introduced something in yg Alhambra I HAD to have. For now I have enough pieces to mix and match and don’t crave anything else. I am now focusing on my wg and rg pieces, which are mostly non-Alhambra. I suck at pictures, despite having latest iphone. The stones on malachite and tiger eye are coming out much darker in picture.
> 
> View attachment 5594522


I love your gorgeous Alhambra family @lynne_ross Can’t wait to see family pics of your WG and RG pieces


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Thought it was time for a family pic since I completed my yg Alhambra collection. I would only add another piece if vca introduced something in yg Alhambra I HAD to have. For now I have enough pieces to mix and match and don’t crave anything else. I am now focusing on my wg and rg pieces, which are mostly non-Alhambra. I suck at pictures, despite having latest iphone. The stones on malachite and tiger eye are coming out much darker in picture.
> 
> View attachment 5594522


Lovely collection….The rock crystal is stunning


----------



## sjunky13

lynne_ross said:


> Thought it was time for a family pic since I completed my yg Alhambra collection. I would only add another piece if vca introduced something in yg Alhambra I HAD to have. For now I have enough pieces to mix and match and don’t crave anything else. I am now focusing on my wg and rg pieces, which are mostly non-Alhambra. I suck at pictures, despite having latest iphone. The stones on malachite and tiger eye are coming out much darker in picture.
> 
> View attachment 5594522


Beautiful Alhambra collection! Please post more if you feel comfortable. 
I love your pave sweets and that rock crystal!  What are you looking to add in RG?


----------



## Ylesiya

Long necklaces sub family (and 1 10 motif )


----------



## sjunky13

Ylesiya said:


> Long necklaces sub family (and 1 10 motif )
> View attachment 5596340
> 
> View attachment 5596339
> 
> View attachment 5596337
> 
> View attachment 5596336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596338


WOW! Congrats on your new 20 motif! What a family. The Pure in MOP really glows! wow.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Ylesiya said:


> Long necklaces sub family (and 1 10 motif )
> View attachment 5596340
> 
> View attachment 5596339
> 
> View attachment 5596337
> 
> View attachment 5596336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596338


@Ylesiya Stunning collection and the Tiger's Eye and the MOP are gorgeous. Love everything. I noticed you have 1 10 motif, are you planning to add more or do you prefer the 20 motifs?


----------



## Ylesiya

sjunky13 said:


> WOW! Congrats on your new 20 motif! What a family. The Pure in MOP really glows! wow.


Thank you  pure alhambra is actually 14 motif, not 20! Roughly same size but it's it's heavier.



lvchanellvr said:


> @Ylesiya Stunning collection and the Tiger's Eye and the MOP are gorgeous. Love everything. I noticed you have 1 10 motif, are you planning to add more or do you prefer the 20 motifs?



Thank you - that TE has an exceptional stone selection which made me fall in love with it. I did not plan to buy it but seeing it IRL made me change my mind!
I think as of now I have a strong preference towards 20 motifs as they are more versatile. If I want them short, I wear them double wrapped which works and looks great. But I already have 1 10 motif in MOP. I am contemplating on what to do and whether I need another 10 or go with 20 which feels like an overkill since I have pure necklace as well. Although TBH it looks completely different when worn.
Let's put it this way, it's totally not my priority at the moment but I may take a plunge at some point if, let's say, I see an exceptional piece with very nice stones and fall in love  .


----------



## sjunky13

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you  pure alhambra is actually 14 motif, not 20! Roughly same size but it's it's heavier.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - that TE has an exceptional stone selection which made me fall in love with it. I did not plan to buy it but seeing it IRL made me change my mind!
> I think as of now I have a strong preference towards 20 motifs as they are more versatile. If I want them short, I wear them double wrapped which works and looks great. But I already have 1 10 motif in MOP. I am contemplating on what to do and whether I need another 10 or go with 20 which feels like an overkill since I have pure necklace as well. Although TBH it looks completely different when worn.
> Let's put it this way, it's totally not my priority at the moment but I may take a plunge at some point if, let's say, I see an exceptional piece with very nice stones and fall in love  .


Yes sorry my mistake! I have played with the pure line before. I used to want the 9 motif onyx yg, but played it safer with vintage.  It is def heavier, sleeker and bold.  Yet your mop glows very bright!


----------



## lynne_ross

sjunky13 said:


> Beautiful Alhambra collection! Please post more if you feel comfortable.
> I love your pave sweets and that rock crystal!  What are you looking to add in RG?


Thanks! I only have noeud now which has rg and my daughter has last year’s holiday pendant in rg. Thinking of adding two butterfly earrings in pink sapphire rg and white diamond and possibly 16 motif sweet necklace. Otherwise I want a pair of rg diamond Huggies (non branded). Rg blends into my pinkish skin so is not my top choice. Much prefer wg and yg.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Long necklaces sub family (and 1 10 motif )
> View attachment 5596340
> 
> View attachment 5596339
> 
> View attachment 5596337
> 
> View attachment 5596336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596338


Omg girl! Talk about major eye candy @Ylesiya Seriously, it can’t get better than this.


----------



## missie1

Ylesiya said:


> Long necklaces sub family (and 1 10 motif )
> View attachment 5596340
> 
> View attachment 5596339
> 
> View attachment 5596337
> 
> View attachment 5596336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596338


Absolutely stunning collection.


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Long necklaces sub family (and 1 10 motif )
> View attachment 5596340
> 
> View attachment 5596339
> 
> View attachment 5596337
> 
> View attachment 5596336



Stunning! The pure really glows.


----------



## BWM

lynne_ross said:


> Thought it was time for a family pic since I completed my yg Alhambra collection. I would only add another piece if vca introduced something in yg Alhambra I HAD to have. For now I have enough pieces to mix and match and don’t crave anything else. I am now focusing on my wg and rg pieces, which are mostly non-Alhambra. I suck at pictures, despite having latest iphone. The stones on malachite and tiger eye are coming out much darker in picture.
> 
> View attachment 5594522


Your YG Alhambra collection is the stuff of dreams!


----------



## BWM

Ylesiya said:


> Long necklaces sub family (and 1 10 motif )
> View attachment 5596340
> 
> View attachment 5596339
> 
> View attachment 5596337
> 
> View attachment 5596336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596338


OMG--I love all of these pieces!


----------



## Ylesiya

Bracelets and pendants sub family


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Bracelets and pendants sub family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599496
> 
> View attachment 5599497
> 
> View attachment 5599498
> 
> View attachment 5599499


You have such an enviable Alhambra collex @Ylesiya the pure Alhambra pieces were such great additions to your beautiful collection.


----------



## YEANETT

Ylesiya said:


> Long necklaces sub family (and 1 10 motif )
> View attachment 5596340
> 
> View attachment 5596339
> 
> View attachment 5596337
> 
> View attachment 5596336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596338


Your collection is a dream!!!! Do you think you could post a closer picture of the TE 5 motif bracelet? Would you have an advice for me when looking for this stone? TIA


----------



## Ylesiya

YEANETT said:


> Your collection is a dream!!!! Do you think you could post a closer picture of the TE 5 motif bracelet? Would you have an advice for me when looking for this stone? TIA


 Hi, I don't have TE bracelet, only earrings and a 20 motif necklace. Normally in TE pieces one would look out for maximum contrast striations, consistent, well matched motifs throughout the piece on both sides and a well pronounced chatoyance. Hope that helps.


----------



## YEANETT

Ylesiya said:


> Hi, I don't have TE bracelet, only earrings and a 20 motif necklace. Normally in TE pieces one would look out for maximum contrast striations, consistent, well matched motifs throughout the piece on both sides and a well pronounced chatoyance. Hope that helps.


Thank you I saw you other pictures I posted the message. I zoomed in as much, and I loveeeee your TE earrings and 20 motif necklace! Ty for your reply!


----------



## Junkenpo

An onyx 20 is the only thing left on my wish list, but that is definitely out of my budget. Other than that, I think I am done collecting; I'm satisfied with my little group.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Junkenpo said:


> An onyx 20 is the only thing left on my wish list, but that is definitely out of my budget. Other than that, I think I am done collecting; I'm satisfied with my little group.


Doesn’t matter the number if you have the right pieces that you wear consistently @Junkenpo and you certainly have a beautiful family! 
BTW I love your tagline. Always surprises me why more people don’t choose kindness when it’s free!


----------



## innerpeace85

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Not exactly a complete family portrait yet as it’s going to be a huge project. But here’s a peep into my VCA family while I was trying to take a photo of my Malachite family (the malachite holiday pendant is in the background)
> 
> View attachment 4853318


Stunning collection! Is the blue 5 motif BA or Lapis?


----------



## oranGetRee

Updated family portrait


----------



## jenaps

Ok going to post here too! Forgive me  This wasn’t the plan but I somehow now have every stone color of frivole.  My frivole family.


----------



## pinkbirkin77

earrings and rings family


----------



## rosebean

pinkbirkin77 said:


> earrings and rings family
> View attachment 5668865


beautiful collection. which earrings and ring do you reach the most?


----------



## pinkbirkin77

rosebean said:


> beautiful collection. which earrings and ring do you reach the most?


Thank you rosebean!

Earrings I think I use vintage alhambra white mop the most. It goes with everything, not too dressy not too casual. 
I am waiting for gold frivole earrings (it takes forever to arrive lol). Maybe I will add carnelian earrings next time?

Rings I use the Magic alhambra and Frivole ibf rings the most.


----------



## rosebean

pinkbirkin77 said:


> Thank you rosebean!
> 
> Earrings I think I use vintage alhambra white mop the most. It goes with everything, not too dressy not too casual.
> I am waiting for gold frivole earrings (it takes forever to arrive lol). Maybe I will add carnelian earrings next time?
> 
> Rings I use the Magic alhambra and Frivole ibf rings the most.


good choice. I wear my MOP VA earring the most too, goes with everything 
Frivole earrings are very beautiful, hope you get them before the New Year. 
I don't have VCA rings yet, hope to add Frivole BTF ring next year.


----------



## sassification

oranGetRee said:


> Updated family portrait
> 
> View attachment 5642826
> View attachment 5642827




Love your collection! Just curious, do you prefer the frivole mirrored finish or frivole pave?


----------



## oranGetRee

sassification said:


> Love your collection! Just curious, do you prefer the frivole mirrored finish or frivole pave?


Thank you!
I definitely prefer the pave frivole. I love the dancing sparkles from the diamonds


----------



## sassification

oranGetRee said:


> Thank you!
> I definitely prefer the pave frivole. I love the dancing sparkles from the diamonds


Ooh, i am considering the mini pave frivole pendsnt in YG, but i am in a phase where WG > YG.. so i am also considering the 10 motif chalcedony to match my 5 motif.


----------



## oranGetRee

sassification said:


> Ooh, i am considering the mini pave frivole pendsnt in YG, but i am in a phase where WG > YG.. so i am also considering the 10 motif chalcedony to match my 5 motif.


Not sure how your wardrobe is like but I love the chalcedony in white gold, more so than mini pave pendant unless you plan to stack it


----------



## sassification

oranGetRee said:


> Not sure how your wardrobe is like but I love the chalcedony in white gold, more so than mini pave pendant unless you plan to stack it



Yes, at the moment, i am really loving my WG chalcedony 5 motif.. more than my onyx pave bracelet.. holy smokes! Lol.


----------



## hers4eva

*From my VCA family to yours!
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all you sweet ladies here!*


----------



## A bottle of Red

hers4eva said:


> *From my VCA family to yours!
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all you sweet ladies here!*


Happy holidays! What a beautiful picture


----------



## hers4eva

A bottle of Red said:


> Happy holidays! What a beautiful picture


Awwwww … that’s so sweet of YOU 
Thank you


----------

